#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-11
<jelly> SilverSpace: class 10 za tu cijenu?  kul, da bar imaju MiniSD adapter da ga mogu staviti u moj stari tulifon
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<SilverSpace> jelly: kakav je to telefon sa mini karticom
<jelly> iz 2008
<jelly> SilverSpace: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treo_750
<SilverSpace> mislim da ti ja imam taj adapter
<jelly> mda, nije problem naci adapter, nego je problem naci _kvalitetan_ adapter
<jelly> imao sam dva, sa jednim bi mobitel jeo SMS poruke
<jelly> drugi se strgao
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> neki prozdljivi adapter
<jelly> pa sam sad na staroj ali pouzdanoj MiniSD kartici od 2GB
<Mmike> Nasho sam :)
<Mmike> giplet
<Mmike> mali proggie koji mi pokazuje vanjsku IP adresu :)
<Mmike> bed sa google+ je sto su mi se sad svi ljudi koje imam tamo pojavili u pidginu u chatu :/
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> kako se upada na taj google+?
<SilverSpace> civija imas g mail
<SilverSpace> pozivnicom
<civija> imam gmail
<SilverSpace> hajd daj poslat cu ti 
<SilverSpace> vidim da nemam tvoj mail
<civija> civija na gmail
<civija> tnx
<SilverSpace> poslano
<civija> tnx
<civija> evo spojio se
<civija> nakon sto sam ugasio onu kvacicu da google moze koristiti moje osobne podatke izvan usluga googlea :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> TOUR DE FRANCE 2011 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWT8yeHGA0U&feature=player_embedded
<SilverSpace> sve te aute treba maknuti sa rute ko ih hebe neka budu gladni i zedni
<obruT> SilverSpace: bas smo jucer nakon voznje dosli u apartman i ponesto gledali tdf... samo se krsi ekipa
<obruT> jebote, dosta dobrih vozaca zavrsilo s utrkom
<SilverSpace> http://sportski.net.hr/2011/07/11/0258007.48.jpg
<SilverSpace> vidi kako je zavrsio
<SilverSpace> obruT: ovo vise nije trka
<obruT> nista strasno, 30-tak savova
<SilverSpace> :) samo
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi ti vozio ovaj vikend
<SilverSpace> kako je bilo
<obruT> SilverSpace: jesam :) bilo je pre pre super
<obruT> to sto staza izgleda ko pila, uopce nije smetalo... prijevoji su samo prolazili jedan za drugim :)
<obruT> najvise sam se bojao zbog toliko ljudi da se na spustu ne ubijem, ali fakat se razvodni guzva na spustevima pa se da jurit i sjeci serpentine
<SilverSpace> jesi se umorio :)
<obruT> unistio sam se na samom kraju voznje, tempirao se da zadnji atom snage potrosim taman na uspon na zadnji prijevoj zaboravsi da nakon njega ima jos strmog uspona na drugi prijevoj i da nakon zadnje nizbrdice nije cilj nego da do cilja ima jos 6 km po hupserima, nazalost s vjetrom u prsa... ubio se ko konj na kraju
<obruT> prestigao na tom usponu bar 200 ljudi kak sam picio
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> al atmosfera, organizacija... predobro
<SilverSpace> koliko vas bilo na cilju
<SilverSpace> dodao novi ventilator i sad temperatura proca ne prelazi 50°C
<obruT> kak mislis koliko nas bilo na cilju ? :)
<SilverSpace> startu :) 
<SilverSpace> lol
<obruT> ak se ne varam, 9085 ljudi :)
<obruT> uglavnom, gomila :)
<obruT> starta se u 4 grupe, od prvog do zadnjeg koji je prosao kroz startnu crtu proslo je nesto manje od 1h :)
<obruT> svi smo bili chipirani tak da se vrijeme mjeri individualno
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ucipili te
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ma super je cijeli dozivljaj i atmosfera i sve...
<obruT> jedino sto sam tamo bio zadnja sirotinja
<obruT> aluminijski cestovnjak od 5 i kusur tisuca kuna
<obruT> ovih drugih 9000 ljudi je imalo karbonce od bar 2000€
<obruT> stoji ekipa na startu, gledaju moj bicikl i ne vjeruju :)
<obruT> al je zato bilo tako slatko preticat sve to colnagoe, pinarelle, opere.. da je bilo milina :)
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> obruT: nije ti se nitko smilovao pa ti poklonio karbonca :)
<SilverSpace> biciklisti posebna sorta ljudi
<obruT> koliko je bilo bicikala porazbacano unaokolo nakon utrke, mogao sam si uzet neki... a ja budala uzmem svoj...
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> jos jedan bed sa google+
<Mmike> najednom su mi se svi ljudi koje sam dodao na google+ pojavili u gmailu
<Mmike> i na chatu
<Mmike> demit ;)
<civija> ja ne kuzim ovaj google+ :)
<Mmike> civija, kaj imas ne kuzit, kopija fejsbuka
<Mmike> sve je isto, samo kaj neke stvari fale (recimo, nemres pisati nekome na wall) i neke su dodali (mosh grupirat ljude po 'cicleovima')
<Mmike> osobno, ojadno i lose, al valjda ce usavrsit
<civija> Mmike: pa zato i kazem da ne kuzim
<civija> sve isto ko i tamo samo na drugi nacin implementirano
<civija> nesto je kompliciranije a nesto jednostavije i tako
<Mmike> civija, kak ne kuzis?
<Mmike> google je, jadan, probao sa wavetom, buzzom, ovim, onim
<Mmike> nije im uspjelo
<Mmike> pa su skuzili da ako zele success moraju kopirati facebook
<Mmike> i ako si daju truda moglo bi im uspjeti
<Mmike> meni se ne svidja to sto mi se sad googlemail chat napunio svim ljudima koje sam dodao u google+
<civija> e sad kuzim :)
<Mmike> ne svidja mi se sto je 'pre veliko', facebook na istoj povrsini ima vise informacija, to mi se vise dopada
<Mmike> fotke su mi na facebooku bolje napravljene
<Mmike> s druge strane, kuzim da je tu ljudima super veza sa picassom (ja ju ne koristim, p ajebiga)
<Mmike> neznam, fb mi se cini drazi/bolji, al' valjda zato kaj sam navikao
<Mmike> http://www.sciencebase.com/science-blog/red-bull-formula-1-car-manual.html
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> driveri za DVB-T karticu od 70MB
<SilverSpace> hebeno pa kaj su ponoreli
<SilverSpace> jps me sad zajebava i 8G usb stick
<SilverSpace> Cluster accounting failed at 852723 (0xd02f3): extra cluster in $Bitmap
<SilverSpace> Filesystem check failed! Totally 1004 cluster accounting mismatches.
<Mmike> ? :)
<Mmike> koji vs imas gore, brtfs? :)
<dodobas> jel koristio tko kad 'dspace'
<SilverSpace> ponovo sam formatirao i sad je ok
<jelly> Totally
<jelly> Cluster i $Bitmap zvuci kao NTFS ili nesto sto nije Linux
<jelly> NTFS ima par metadata stvari koje se zovu $NESTO
<SilverSpace> ntfs je
<SilverSpace> samo je 30°C
<SilverSpace> 32
<Mmike> kad bootam stroj sa init=/bin/sh
<Mmike> jel' mogu fsck onda raditi?
<Mmike> bas i ne, riight?
<jelly> bas i da
<jelly> bas celik
<jelly> nesto se zamracilo u zg
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> i ja gledam :)
<Mmike> mozda bude nevremenusa
<SilverSpace> i zagrmilo
<jelly> moram gnjavit sefa da me pusti ranije da pokupim vesh
<SilverSpace> evo i prvih kapi
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da kasnis :)
<jelly> bice dobro ako ne bude vjetra
<Mmike> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Mmike> ako mi to javi 'file not found', sto mi je ciniti?
<Mmike> grub1
<jelly> jel ispravan root
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> skuzio sam da nemam fs opce
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> fsck sad kad je popravio
<Mmike> nije ostavio nista ;)
<Mmike> straceanje PHPa
<Mmike> what joy'n'fun
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebate daj se snadi u gmailu imas opciju koga ces u chat
<Mmike> kaj koga cu u chat?
<Mmike> zakaj mi defaultno dodaje na gmail ljude?
<Mmike> sad cim me netko doda moram kliknut 'necu te u chat
<Mmike> '
<Mmike> taj dio me iritira
<Mmike> plus
<Mmike> ako necu na chat u gmailu
<Mmike> onda ga neamm nit na google+u
<Mmike> sto je opet nesto sto ne zelim
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> eh nemere jedno i drugo
<SilverSpace> kad su to dva ista prozora
<Mmike> pa o tome ti pricam
<Mmike> najednom u gtalk chatu imam 505 milijardi ljudi koje tamo ne zelim
<jelly> a jel
<jelly> o gle stvarno :-|
<SilverSpace> Mmike: napisi im to ž
<SilverSpace> dolje desno :)
<Mmike> jelly, wo, i tebe ima? :) pa daj kak se zoves da te metnem :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, probao :) pa mi reklo 'failed' :)
<jelly> pa kak se ne bi zvao
<Mmike> mislm, sve 5, u beti su jos :)
<Mmike> jelly,  :)
<jelly> ime tocka prezime at gmail tocka com
<Mmike> nezna google+ za tebe
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> evo sad sam te dodo
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nevidim te jos
<Mmike> brbwc
<SilverSpace> bug :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI3cz2WYWLc
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne kuzim ja nemam nikog novog u popisu chet 
<SilverSpace> sve stari 
<Mmike> pa jel' imas mene?
<Mmike> mene sigurno nisi imao prije
<SilverSpace> dodao sam te
<SilverSpace> imas u gmail opciju Samo osobama koje izričito odobrim omogući da chataju sa mnom i vide kada sam na mreži.
<Mmike> ali i dalje imas hrpu ljudi u gmailu?
<Mmike> znaci, mene si dobio u gmailu tek kad si me stavio u google+
<Mmike> right?
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> a ja ne zelim da se to desava
<SilverSpace> neznam mozda radi ovog mi se ne pojavljuju ostali http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Prikaz_zaslona-2.png
<Mmike> kak mislis, ne pojavljuju?
<SilverSpace> mislim da mi pricamo o razlicitim stvarim da se bas ne razumijemo :)
<Mmike> ok, jos jednom, jako jednostavnim rijecnikom
<Mmike> na gmailiu sam prije imao 5-6 ljudi na chat listi
<Mmike> (istu tu listu imam i u pidginu)
<Mmike> gmail=gtalk
<Mmike> ok?
<Mmike> sad, kako imam google+, koga god dodam u bilo koji circle, pojavi mi se i na gmailu/gtalku
<Mmike> kapis?
<Mmike> to ne zelim
<SilverSpace> ok skuzio o cemu ti pricas
<Mmike> eto :)
<Mmike> nemam nacima kontaktima reci 'this is only google+'
<Mmike> nego su to automacki i gmail kontakti
<SilverSpace> lol sad sam frendici preko Gcchat poslao poruku i ona se odmah odjavila :)
<SilverSpace> nova je u tome 
<SilverSpace> ni nezna da se to moze :)
<SilverSpace> sigurno se prestrasila kad joj je prozor iskocio pred nosom
<SilverSpace> inace je plasljiva glede toga
<SilverSpace> sad nece tri dana upaliti racunalo :)
<SilverSpace> kaj navijaci Alonsa likuju i pricaju bajke kao da su gledali neku drugu utrku :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi probao android app G+ 
<hbogner> eto i mene na google+
<SilverSpace> http://www.vidi.hr/Racunala/Novosti/Spajanje-na-mrezu-Wi-Fi-signalom-na-72-5-km-udaljenosti
<SilverSpace> MmikeSLJEME: jesi se obukao :)
<MmikeSLJEME> bogme jesam ovaj put
<ivoks> al je vruce
<ivoks> poceli cvrcci cvrcat
<MmikeSLJEME> zima za poludit
<MmikeSLJEME> jos i puse
<hbogner> http://danas.net.hr/crna-kronika/page/2011/07/11/0809006.html?pos=n1
<hbogner> 4.42 promila
<rob||> nda http://popu.si/
<rob||> simpaticna domena
<SilverSpace> sranje
<SilverSpace> ne mogu naci cd sa orginalnim brojem
<SilverSpace> za dvb-t karticu
<jelly-home> gle, mogu +1 sam svoje komentare
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: hajd da te i ja nadem
<hbogner> odoh ja
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> bok
<Leaurang> Bonsoir !
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam, cuo sam da zdere prometa k'o velik
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-12
<ivoks> frikazoid
<ivoks> ovaj t-com je bas djubre
<ivoks> uzmu podatke od kartice a naplatu naprave kasnije
<ivoks> znaci da negdje cuvaju podatke moje kartice, nisam platio preko banke, vec preko njih
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> tak je vruce nocas bilo da su cvrci cvrcali i po noci
<ivoks> idem se bacit u frizider
<devil88> d jutro
<MmikeMRMA> plokat
<dodobas> Mmike: mount /sljeme :D
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> danas ne idem
<Mmike> zena uzela auto, pa nemam kako :)
<drj_cro> pozz
<Mmike> Oh, Lor, Won't you Buy Me a Mercedes Benz
<Mmike> So I can sell it and by Mazda MX5
<jelly> ne rimuje se?
<Mmike> Nit najmanje.
<Mmike> Pokusavam napraviti placanje na RBA vec 20ak minuta.
<Mmike> Zadnja promjena je: podaci su nedostupini
<Mmike> Haha, veli zena: da, imamo problema sa zagusenjima :)
<Mmike> dolar opet ide gore
<jelly> mislis, euro ide dole?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> euro/kuna ce ostati kako je
<Mmike> daklem, tu se ne mijenja nista
<Mmike> sto znaci da dolar ide gore :)
<Mmike> iz moje perspektive
<Mmike> bas me zanima na koliko dugo
<jelly> Mmike: ako i CHF i ostalo ide gore, onda znaci da nije dolar kriv, nego euro
<Mmike> jelly, jest, al', ovisi o perspektivi, ne?
<jelly> ne
<jelly> <g>
<Mmike> Pa, ako za isto kuna dobijem jednako eura, a manje dolara, dal' je euro otiso dolje ili dolar gore? :)
<SilverSpace> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<jelly> Mmike: sad smo to razjasnili, zar ne
<jelly> kad bi euro i dolar bili jedine valute onda ne bi bilo razlike izmedju "dolar ide gore" i "euro ide dole"
<jelly> ovak, razlike ima
<jelly> dolar ide gore zbog razlicitih razloga nego kad euro ide dole
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> sklon sam sloziti se s tobom
<Mmike> al', pojednostavljujem si, pa meni dolar ide gore :)
<Mmike> jer mi euro ostaje isti
<jelly> kako god okrenes, ak primas platu u dolarima a trosis u eurima ili nekoj bezveznoj valuti koje je efektivno vezana uz euro, tebi je dobro ak dolar ide gore
<jelly> kratkorocno
<jelly> ak uspijes potrositi/uloziti tu razliku umjesto da je spiskas na gorivo 
<Mmike> npr :)
<Mmike> ili cuvas u toj drugoj valuti
<Mmike> pa kad dolar opet ode kvragu
<Mmike> kupis objektive :)
<SilverSpace> 14.0.817
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ?
<dodobas> vjerojatno neki chrome ili nesto
<SilverSpace> yep
<Mmike> meni nije doso jos
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to iz repoa?
 * Mmike kompajlira novi ocaml :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a jel...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da repo chromium daily
<SilverSpace> mrzim kad moram obrisati mapu .josm sve moram namjestit ponovo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aha... ja imam  beta, pa valjda jos nije doslo
<Mmike> dodobas, jeps, treba mi za nesto sto se zove 'opa', www.opalang.org
<sale> Mmike: :-) http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2134142
<SilverSpace> gasim sve kaj proizvoodi toplinu
<Mmike> sale, yeeeeeeeeees? :)
<ivoks> hm... ne znam jesu li naplatili, ali znam da nisu isporucili kupljeno
<ivoks> jebo t-com
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> meni su bas ok ispali
<ivoks> kupio sam bon preko web shopa
<Mmike> aha, ne
<Mmike> tmobile
<Mmike> pardon
<ivoks> upisao sve, a sad se ne mogu niti ulogirati u webshop, bon isporucili nisu
<ivoks> nikakav mail nisam dobio
<ivoks> a ne znam jesu li naplatili
<sale> Mmike: trebat cemo upgradeati forum. Easy peasy... eventualno jedan dan kad nam obojici odgovara. Trebat ce osim foruma flisnuti i azurirani prijevod
<sale> ako je uopce izasao
<Mmike> sale, erm... jel' bi radije ranije ujutro ili kasnije navecerr?
<Mmike> ivoks, heh
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam osao u tcentar, uzeo tmobile karticu, 130ak kuna, koristio ju 5 dana, raskinuo ugovor, dobio danas racun na 60 kuna
<Mmike> presuper
<Mmike> nit pecat me nisu trazili
<Mmike> samo osobnu
<sale> Mmike: mozda drugi tjedan navecer?
<sale> zapravo, moze i ovaj tjedan nakon 22:30
<Mmike> to je ok
<Mmike> al' ne veceras nego recimo sutra?
<sale> Mmike: moze, nije bed
<Mmike> odlicno
<Mmike> vidimo se jos tu, al' 22:30 je ok
<budz0r_> sale: mogu ti i ja izac u susret
<ivoks> zanimljivi turisti
<ivoks> platili izlet za 6 ljudi, a kada se zelis dogovoriti s njima gdje da se nadjemo i kada da ih pokupimo, ne odgovaraju :)
<jelly> djubrad
<dodobas> treba im to duplo naplatiti
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> danas nije prestrasno vruce
<SilverSpace> odo stavit vodu u fridge da se ohladi pa na bike
<Mmike> jeps, tek je 31 a vec je pol 4
<Mmike> skroz ok
<Mmike> raikonnen se vraca u f1? uz vettela? u red bull?
<CrazyLemon> kako se kaže na hrvatskom "busy" ?
<CrazyLemon> ah..nevermind
<SilverSpace> Mmike: od kuda ti to
<Mmike> jutarnji.hr
<Mmike> bild navodno objavio
<SilverSpace> opako bi to bilo 
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> http://www.netokracija.com/android-aplikacije-trambus-mplacanje-tvdroid-hznet-novine-13758?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+netokracija+%28Netokracija%29
<SilverSpace> pametan decko http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/93045
<obruT> SilverSpace: https://picasaweb.google.com/ivan.brozovic/20110710MaratonaDlesDolomites#
<SilverSpace> obruT: thx
<SilverSpace> obruT: lijepo svaka cast :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-13
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> na turi su mi juznoafrikanci
<dodobas> poludio sa cups-om danas.... unable to write 8192 bytes to device... blah
<MmikeMRMA> FalloWMe! :)
<SilverSpace> hm hm
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, 
<MmikeMRMA> si tu?
<Mmike> O, dolazi mi procesor :) /me si je uboo 1100T za 990 kuna s PDVom :)
<dodobas> Mmike: que?
<Mmike> dodobas, preporuku za neki simple HTML parser u pythonu? nesto ala wwwmecahnize za perl, recimo? :)
<dodobas> uh, sto tocno zelis napraviti
<Mmike> parsati HTML, imam nekih par stranica koje daju neke informacije u HTMLu (logicno, jelte), pa da mi bude lako parsati
<Mmike> da se ne moram gnjaviti sa saxom
<Mmike> ili onim DOM parserima komplikatorskim
<dodobas> python ima HTMLParser, no uglavnom se koristiti onaj BeautifulSoup
<obruT> ja sam neki dan parasao neki html, doticni je bio dovoljno jednostavan i uniforman da sam jednostavno sam stripao tagove i izvlacio informacije, tak mi bilo najlakse...
<Mmike> obruT, cime?
<Mmike> dodobas, e, fakat. bjutiflsoup. Al' tog nema aptgetabilnog, right?
<obruT> kak cime, ispipavanjem sadrzaja stringova i regexpima :)
<dodobas> Mmike: kako da ja to znam.... :)
<Mmike> obruT, ajme
<Mmike> dodobas, :P :)
<obruT> kao sto rekoh, bilo je najlakse, napisao sam to za 2 minute
<Mmike> obruT, hahaha :)
<dodobas> ja vecinu pythona trpam u virtualenv po potrebi
<dodobas> hebes distribuciju... paketi si povuku sto zele
<Mmike> dodobas, a i ja isto al' onda kad moram to negdje drugdje to sloziti imam bed
<Mmike> pa mi ovak lakse
<obruT> ja se uvijek trudim ici najlaksim putem
<Mmike> al' dobro :)
<Mmike> obruT, pa sax parser je jednostavniji od ovog kaj si ti radio :)
<Mmike> ja uvijek u saxu sve radim jer mi je drugo komplicirano :) :) :)
<obruT> vjeruj mi, za ovo sto sam ja radio, ovo je bilo najjednostavnije
<dodobas> pip freeze
<dodobas> pip install -r lista_paketa
<dodobas> ne kuzim
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> ja easy_install trosim
<Mmike> al' dobro :)
<dodobas> to slobodno napucaj...
<Mmike> dodobas, znam da ne kuzis, ti si archlija ;)
<dodobas> nisam, ja sam agnostik :)
<dodobas> actually najlaksi za instalisrati pip je easy_install :D
<dodobas> ali zato virtualenv to povlaci
<SilverSpace> dan 
<Mmike> 34C
<Mmike> to se zove temperatura :0
<jelly> nije li BeatifulSoup orphaned
<Mmike> ma je
<Mmike> vec neko vrijeme
<Mmike> bas citam sad da ima memory leakova koliko ti RAM moze :0
<dodobas> Mmike: onda lxml... ili tako nseto
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> ima i onaj ElementTree
<dodobas> samo... opet, sto za tebe znaci 'jednostavan'
<Mmike> ElementTree je DOM parser
<Mmike> ima SimpleHTTP
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> srca ti nasmijesenog kako je vruce :)
<Mmike> slijepljen sam cijeli! :0
<jelly> jednostavan as "mozes napraviti bota za Travian za pola sata"
<jelly> <g>
<dodobas> oh travian...
<dodobas> davno je to bilo
<Mmike> novi kayako ima chat
<Mmike> presuper
<Mmike> sad ce me razni pimpovi gnjaviti u realtimeu, ne samo kroz tickete :/
<dodobas> eh Mmike, jel dobra para...
<dodobas> je...
<dodobas> ke se bunis :D
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> ok je
<Mmike> al' da bi mogla bit bolja, morala bi!
<dodobas> da ja imam tu paru, sjedio bi na vibratoru u pak-su dok četam s njima
<Mmike> :) da ja imam tu paru drito na tekuci i ja bi :)
<Mmike> al 'kad poplacam sve poreze davanja sranja taman mi ostane za drogu  i alkohol :)
<Mmike> kak cu ja opet na sljeme otic, to nije istina
<dodobas> ja sam alkohol rijesio... dva puta godisnje su diplomski
<dodobas> pa studenti donose sve i svasta...
<dodobas> nikako da ih naucim da pocnu donositi ovo drugo...
<dodobas> prave se pristojni, a znam da imaju :)
<jelly> Mmike: a ladno gore, e?
<Mmike> dodobas,  :))))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> jelly, pa ono, oko 20h bude ladno, bez jakne i dugih hlaca je za smrznit se
<jelly> brr
<Mmike> sad je na sljemenu 21
<dodobas> Mmike: bulšitiš.. http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Puntijarka
<dodobas> 27
<Mmike> ma da
<Mmike> 27
<Mmike> glupan :0
<Mmike> -> sljeme
<dodobas> Mmike: kaze se "mount /sljeme" :d
<jelly> mozda je 27 al ak piri
<MmikeSLJEME> Helloy
<MmikeSLJEME> ljudi
<MmikeSLJEME> kako je tu fino :)
<SilverSpace> provokator
 * chaky sa svog Android moba salje (streaming) internet video sadrzaje na Samsung LCD TV preko WiFi mreze. A mogu i filmove sa kompjutera, ali to mi TV vec ionako podrzava :)
<jelly-home> dlna se
<chaky> da
<MmikNekud_> debil
<MmikeSLJEME> ostao bez struje u mobitelu :)
<thunderbird_> hi
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Neuromanc> troši netko google +?
<Neuromanc> ima to ikakvog smisla?
<dodobas> dont know :)
<Neuromanc> ima netko koju pozivnicu?
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: daj mail
<Neuromanc> vlendvaj at gmail.com
<SilverSpace> evo sad cu
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: poslano
<jelly-home> Neuromanc: da; nema
<jelly-home> na prva dva pitanja
<Neuromanc> Silver thanks
<Neuromanc> jelly thanks
<jelly-home> al to je jedini social networking koji sam probao pa reko
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kvalitetno gubljenje vremena :)
<jelly-home> nemam vremena za gubljenje vremena
<Neuromanc> a vjerojatno ce zavrsiti kao i twiter sto se mene tice
<Neuromanc> twiter sam otvorio
<Neuromanc> dobio apr mailova da me par ljudi pocelo slijediti
<Neuromanc> i na tom je zavrsilo
<Neuromanc> no dobro,  kad je od googlea, dat cu mu priliku
<jelly-home> jos kad bi suzio kako da po defaultu sharea samo za "Acquaintances"
<jelly-home> skuzio?  Doktore, suzi mi oko
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kad pises post mozes dodat krug
<SilverSpace> i taj ti ostaje 
<jelly-home> a koji je po defaultu?
<SilverSpace> pa koji dodas
<jelly-home> i poslije se ne moze popraviti?
<SilverSpace> gore kad pises post dolje ti je koji su krugovi kojima dijelis
<SilverSpace> i tu mozes maknut ili dodat krug 
<jelly-home> je,s amo dok pises
<SilverSpace> ili sastrane kliknes na krugove i onda naoises post za taj krug
<SilverSpace> ima tu puno mogucnosti
<jelly-home> nemam ja toliko puno za pisati, samo bi htio ispraviti kome je post vidljiv
<SilverSpace> ja si jos nisam poslozio mislim da i necu 
<SilverSpace> meni je twitter zakon
<Neuromanc> valjda ja nisam tip za twitter
<SilverSpace> zanimljiv blog http://blog.tuvpn.com/
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-14
<dodobas> yello
<Mmike> wowowo? 64bitni flash za linux?
<Mmike> zdravo, dodobashe
<Mmike> Jel' ti vruce? :)
<dodobas> onako... u uredu nije
<obruT> nama crkla faking klima, za poludit je...
<dodobas> obruT: odi u server sobu :)
<obruT> nazalost nemam toga u ovoj zgradi di su nas preselili :(
<obruT> iako u server sobama nije bas tak hladno koliko te masine prze :)
<Mmike> ovisi u kojem si prolazu :)
<Mmike> al' 28C, a 10 sati je
<Mmike> znaci da bi opet moglo 36 ruknut
<Mmike> a danas nemrem na sljeme :/
<Mmike> a gore je, eh, kako je gore fino
<ivoks> razbio sam auto jucer
<Mmike> ivoks?
<Mmike> Gadno?
<ivoks> ma ne
<ivoks> al ono... ono sto sam se drugima smijao, desilo se meni
<ivoks> tesko je manevrirati s autom od 4,5m i prikolicom od 5,5m po mjestima kao sto je Skradin :)
<ivoks> a i oni mutavci umjesto da stave znakove gdje ide koja kategorija auta, oni stavljaju okvire koje ili pogodis ili ne
<ivoks> sad moram do sibenika da vidim koliko ce mi racunati popravak vrata
<ivoks> nek mi odma i haubu polakiraju :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> a boze :)
<Mmike> 'razbio sam'
<Mmike> reko, sletio s ceste, gurnulo te s ceste
<Mmike> a on ogrebao auto ;)
<SilverSpace> :))
<obruT> nemos rec da si sjebo auto ak ti nije kraci barem za trecinu :)
<dodobas> ili nizi ... :)
<Mmike> ili ak se mosh odvest od mjesta gdje se sjeb desio
<Mmike> doso mi procesor
<Mmike> tj, dolazi mi procesor
<Mmike> a ja, debil, nemam paste
<ivoks> nevjerojatno
<ivoks> ovaj printer je toliko spor, da mi je brze otici u sibenik i kupiti novi, nego cekati da se 10 stranica isprinta
<ivoks> drugi printeri imaju br. stranica/minuti, ovaj ima minute/stranici
<Mmike> nevjerojatno
<Mmike> ugasim thunderbird
<Mmike> i sad zdere 100% cpua :)
<ivoks> evo, gotovo, 7 stranica
<ivoks> 15 minuta
<ivoks> za 7 stranica
<ivoks> crnobijelih
<ivoks> jebes epson
<SilverSpace> dobar ti je printer
<dodobas> tako je...
<dodobas> epson sukz
<Mmike> ok je epson ako printas 2 lista godisnje
<Mmike> jeftin, solidna kvaliteta isprinta
<rsedak> jutro radni narode :-)
<SilverSpace> bemti flash
<obruT> to ja kazem bar 10 puta dnevno :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim flash player na jednom racunalu radi na drugom ne
<obruT> ak nist drugo, zbog toga cu zavrsit u paklu ;)
<SilverSpace> ma ja bi se slozio da idem u pakao samo da vec jednom taj flash crkne
<SilverSpace> jebo ga onaj ko ga izmisli
<obruT> onda potpisi ugovor s vragom :)
<obruT> sto me uvijek podsjeti na stvar od Zappe: Titties 'n' beer
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: bome vam je lijepo bilo na turu 
<SilverSpace> kaze jedan moj fren "covijek odmah pozeli kupiti specku"
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ako hoces kupit specku, procitas ovaj clanak: http://strsljen.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=300:vodi-kroz-cestovni-biciklizam-za-mountainbikere&catid=8:biciklizam&Itemid=57
<obruT> taj clanak ima kletvu - tko ga procita, kupi specku :)
<obruT> svi mtb-eri kojima sam poslao link i koji su procitali clanak, kupili su specku :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> "Pa krenimo redom: vi ste jedan od onih koji iza sebe imaju vise godina tjeranja MTB-a i sada vam je netko stavio bubu u uho i probali biste cestovni bicikl. Najprije treba naglasiti: svi koji su probali cestovni bicikl, svi odreda su se zarazili. Zato, ako vam je stalo da vozite samo MTB, cestovnjaka nemojte ni probati. Ali, s obzirom da ovo citate, pretpostavljam da je vec kasno za vas... :)"
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja cu je i kupiti za dvije godine sigurno jer vise nebum mogo po sumi vrtit pedale pa mi je specka jedini izbor :)
<obruT> >> Odmah da eliminiramo jednu krivu pretpostavku koju MTB vozaci imaju kad im netko spomene voznju po asfaltu: "dosadno i monotono". Ovo je istina ako se po cesti vozite sa MTB-om, ali na cestovnom biciklu je ovo potpuno drugaciji osjecaj. Osobno bih prije pojeo vlastitu bradu nego se taljigao MTB-om 100+ km po cesti, ali na cestovnjaku to napravimo kao sasvim normalnu (ne predugu) voznju i jos se dobro zabavimo. "Seeing is believing" <<
<obruT> vecina ljudi mtb-ove tjeraju po cesti sto je totalna glupost
<obruT> bolje da si kupe neki trekking bajk, ak vec nece specku
<obruT> treking bajk sa (polu)slickovima je super stvar, pici po cesti, moze i po boljem makadamu
<obruT> to bi zadovoljilo 90% ljudi koje vidim na biciklima
<SilverSpace> yep
<obruT> al specka je specka, ak se pici samo po cesti, cisti uzitak :)
<obruT> pogotovo po ovakvim turama kakve mi picimo
<obruT> nakon mog reporta i fotkica, javio se frend, ide u Dolomite na godisnji, fura specku :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja volim sume i sumske staze
<SilverSpace> ali mtb mi je prenaporan za cestu
<obruT> volim i ja, dapace... no mora interesantna sumska staza da bih recimo otisao s MTB-om, a ne sa speckom na neku lijepu cestovnu turu
<obruT> ima po Dolomitima i lijepih singletrackova, ako se dogovorim s ekipom, ici u ja tamo i s MTB-om... uopce nije problem...
<SilverSpace> a volio bi proc neke puteve tak da vec neko vrijeme razmisljam o specki
<obruT> fora je kad osjetis kak to klizi po cesti i kak juris, kako krajolik brzo prolazi.. uhh :)
<SilverSpace> znam probao 
<obruT> pogotovo kad nas ide vise pa se izmjenjujemo tak da mozemo na duze pruge drzat i jaci tempo... pa odradis vecu kilometrazu s 30+ kmh
<SilverSpace> osjecaj brzine na specki je poseban
<SilverSpace> hebga mene godine pritiscu nakon duze ture treba mi tjedan dana oporavka
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> trebas samo pametnije vozit :) nisu godine u pitanju, pogledaj malo fotke pa ces vidjet kakve sve starkelje voze :)
<obruT> najjace mi je kad se frend na Kamniskom naganjo zadnje kilometre s nekim dedom od preko 60 :) deda ga pretekne, frend da ce stisnut pedale, strefe ga grcevi u obje noge :) a deda ode :)
<obruT> na kraju se deda jadan pogubio pa ga frend stigo u ciljnoj ravnini ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jako dobar tekst
<SilverSpace> fakat koristan
<ivoks> o aaieduu joj
<ivoks> kvragu i juzina
<SilverSpace> kaj se ti zalis ovdje je 37°C
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Mmike> kaj brijete
<Mmike> 37 C
<Mmike> jel' to fakat stvarno ili lazu? :0
<Neuromanc> bilo 39 u mom autu
<jelly> kod mene unutra je 24
<Neuromanc> sto je slabo
<Neuromanc> prekjucer je bilo 42
<Neuromanc> nego, tko se kuzi u ad i exchange?
<jelly> <datase> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb, Ferencica, Zagreb, Croatia is 39.0°C (5:29 PM CEST on July 14, 2011). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 12%. Dew Point: 4°C. Pressure: 29.82 in 1009.7 hPa (Steady). 
<Neuromanc> koja jebena ad polja odgovaraju poljima u global address booku u outlooku?
<Neuromanc> i za koji kurac ne nazovu ta polja jednako?
<Neuromanc> jedan produkt rade kinezi, a drugi indijci?
<rsedak> Neuromanc: m ato tebe Billy voli pa ...
<rsedak> :-)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 18h i jos je uvijek 32°
<Mmike> 37, stari moj, 37
<SilverSpace> 37°
<SilverSpace> tu je negdje 2 i 7 mi sad pod tom temperaturom isto izgledaju :))
<rsedak> heheheh, bez klime 28
<SilverSpace> rsedak: di to ti sijedis u podrumu :)
<rsedak> n aprvom katu ispod kape :-)
<SilverSpace> kod mene je u sobi 33
<rsedak> jedino me malo zafrkava vlaga :-)
<rsedak> a ako ukljucim odvlazivac onda ce tmperatura otici na 32 pa mi je isto
<rsedak> sutra idem po Lego 8043 :-)
<SilverSpace> razmisljam koji hidrant da odsarafim
<SilverSpace> rsedak: di 
<rsedak> u Zagreb
<SilverSpace> bas prekjuce gledao u ceskoj tvornica lego
<SilverSpace> i koja je to industrija
<SilverSpace> bila i neka izlozba
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' djangoas ti jos?
<SilverSpace> 40% izlozbe za djecu a 60% za odrasle
<rsedak> naravno
<Mmike> kaj nije lego iz danske?
<rsedak> Mmike jeste se privikli na novotariju?
<rsedak> je iz danske ali ima tvornice po svijetu
<Mmike> rsedak, ne spominji
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da ali je najsuvremenija tvornica lego u ceskoj
<SilverSpace> pa su nju prikazali sve robotizirano
<rsedak> Mmike onda necu
<Neuromanc> nda, dakle nezna nitko za ad i exchange...
<rsedak> ma koje zbrajanje i koja razmjena?
<SilverSpace> rsedak: kaze frajer > znam da je to za dijecu ali si ja ne mogu tu nista pomoci i sijedi u hrpi kockica :)
<Mmike> rsedak, kak se tebi 'dopada'?
<SilverSpace> 39 stupnjeva u Lipiku
<Neuromanc> adsl je puno bolji od iphone tetheringa...
<Mmike> ogusirao se vrelom vodom
<Mmike> otusirao
<Mmike> pomoglo :)
<Neuromanc> outlook ima polja business home business 2 home 2 fax mobile
<Neuromanc> a ad home pager mobile fax ip phone
<Neuromanc> normalno da unosenje brojeva u fax polje u ad ne rezutira time da se oni pojave u fax polju outlooka...
<Neuromanc> da, napravio sam send receive global adresara...
<rsedak> imao sa phone call
<rsedak> Mmike bolje da se nije islo "u to"
<Mmike> rsedak, ma, trebalo se, jer, customeri trazili
<Mmike> sad mogu iz UIja drkat po ticketima
<Mmike> al' se nije trebalo na ho-ruk
<Mmike> mogli su nam dati 10ak dana da vidimo kak izgleda kaj ima i to sv
<Mmike> ve
<Mmike> sve!
<rsedak> potpisujem
<rsedak> ali mi smo nadljudi pa sve skuzimo u dva sata :-D
<rsedak> idem van
<SilverSpace> 36
<Mmike> kaj ce kisa neka?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kod tebe tamo je crno, ili?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je ali kaze stara da nis od toga
<SilverSpace> bar kod nas ovdje
<SilverSpace> koliko mi smeta vrucina toliko je i dobro dosla 
<SilverSpace> tri poslica danas 
<SilverSpace> krepaju racunala sam tak
<SilverSpace> ljudi ih ne ciste od prasine pa se pregrijavaju
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' cujes ti to? :)
<SilverSpace> gnjuri negdje u moru 
<SilverSpace> more mu u usi uslo pa ne cuje :)
<ivoks> a?
<ivoks> cekam veceru
<ivoks> uzo sam 8 haro mtba
<devil88> vecer
<devil88> jedno pitanjce
<devil88> zsto mi na ubuntu stekaju hd filmovi
<devil88> treba li nest instalirati posebno
<Mmike> devil88, tja, ne bas
<Mmike> devil88, kaki harver imas?
<Mmike> ivoks, SilverSpace radi! :)
<Mmike> doduse, ne placa poreze i to k'o mi pravi poduzetnici
<Mmike> al' radi :)
<devil88> nesteka mi na winsima
<devil88> imam dual boot
<devil88> pa robam isti film i nema problema
<devil88> ati grafa doduse agp 512 mb i p4  prescot
<Mmike> kaki hardver imas?
<Mmike> p4?
<Mmike> i ne steka na winsima?
<Mmike> kakva grafa je to?
<devil88> ne
<Mmike> ja imam P4 na laptopu, windowse isto, i nema sansi da gledam HD
<devil88> sti x1650 pro
<Mmike> onak, nit blizu
<devil88> ati*
<Mmike> e, da, ja imam x300, valjda zato
<Mmike> vjerojatno je bed u driverima
<devil88> meni se cini isto
<Mmike> al' koliko ja znam ati vise ne podrzava te kartice pod linuxom
<devil88> neznam
<devil88> al ocito nemogu gledati na ubuntu
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> driveri koji to ne podrzavaj
<Mmike> a procesor je pre slab za to
<devil88> znaci nist
<devil88> ok tenks
<Mmike> rsedak, 
<Mmike> si tu?
<rsedak> titu sam
<rsedak> MmikeMRMA:  tu sam
<SilverSpace> vece
<SilverSpace> eh hebga nije reko u cemu gleda filmove
<SilverSpace> vlc neke starije verzije stekaju
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-15
<Neuromanc> jutro
<ivoks> apple patentirao izmjenu izmedju landscape i portrait nacina prikaza
<ivoks> onak, wtf
<ivoks> vijest dana
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/xmag/clanak/okrsaj-modnih-macaka-u-zadru-saznajte-kako-je-protekao-susret-marka-i-jadranka/561476.aspx
<MmikeRMRM> I hate being bipolar! It's fantastic!
<ivoks> ovaj quilt me iritira
<Mmike> koje sranje na bracu
<Mmike> ivoks, patching-tool?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nasao sam dugu sijedu dlaku
<Mmike> cudno, s obzirom da nemam kose :0
<ivoks> a cura nije sijeda, ha?
<ivoks> brijem da slijedi neugodan razgovor :D
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> covjece, pun sam ih!
<ivoks> ne znam ja :)
<Mmike> moja graficka ne kuzi cuda3
<Mmike> pljeh :/
<Mmike> propao mi plan da se obogatim na bitcoinu
<budz0r> lol
<budz0r> http://failblog.org/2011/07/14/epic-fail-photos-packaging-fail-3/
<Mmike> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/micturating
<Mmike> nova engleska rijec koju sam naucio :)
<jelly-home> neko cita vodic na engleskom
<Marko> pozdrav ljudi
<Marko> ima koga 
<Marko> da mi pomogne u nečemu
<Mmike> jelly, jok, radi s amerima :)
<Mmike> Marko, pa sad, nekog ima
<Mmike> a za pomoc
<Mmike> vidjet cemo :)
<Mmike> Marko, vise postovanja ces zasluziti ako dodjes i kazes 'bok, imam bed s time i time, ne raid mi to i to. probao sam ovo i ovo i onda mi ovako radi al' kad napravim to onda nece jer onda bla, i sad neznam di bi'
<Mmike> npr :)
<Marko> aha
<Marko> ispričavam se
<Mmike> nemoj :)
<Mmike> nema potrebe :)
<Marko> ovako, kako mogu u postavkama dodati da neki program ima root ovlasti, Hocu da ktorrent zapisuje na bilo kojem acc bez da pita za Å¡ifru 
<Mmike> pokrenes ga kao root?
<Marko> mogu ali to ona moram upisivati sifru
<Marko> ja hocu da se pokrene čim se upali, jer idem na more
<Marko> na 10 dana
<Marko> hocu da ima root ovlasti, ali bez da pita za Å¡ifru
<Mmike> hm, zasto ti treba da pise 'na bilo kojem acc'?
<Mmike> joj, i ja bi sad vec lagano na more :) 
<Mmike> Marko, ima vise nacina za to postici, al' mozda ima bolji nacin da dobijes sto zelis
<Mmike> pa, hajd u 2 crte, sto bi tocno htio?
<Marko> ovako, ktorrent sam na maminom acc podesio da skida torrente i zapisuje na moj acc, da bi to mogao morao sam u permisijama mami omogučiti da ima potpune ovlasti, dakle svatko tko dode na mamin acc moze svemu pristupati na mojem acc. a ja to nezelim, pa sam razmisljao da bi mogao omogučiti da ktorrent ima samo root ovlasti
<Marko> me kuzis
<Mmike> ok, a pretpostavljam da zelis da ktorrent zato sto dok si na moru, a mama koristi komp, da ktorrent skida?
<Marko> samo zelim da omoguciti aplikaciji ktorrent da ima potpune root ovlasti bez da pita za sifru, ako da to napravim
<Marko> da tako 
<Mmike> daklem, mogao bi staviti setuid na ktorrent, pa da se isti pokrece kao root. Nisam samo siguran koliko je to mudro, al' ako samo mama koristi komp, pretpostavljam da nema bedova
<Mmike> nisam niti siguran da ce to raditi, al' mozes probati
<Marko> kako se stavlja setuid
<Mmike> chmod u+s
<Mmike> znaci: chmod u+s /usr/bin/rtorrent
<Mmike> ili gdje vec rtorrent stoji
<Mmike> naravno, to napravis kao root
<Marko> aha
<Marko> evo idem sad to napraviti
<budz0r> Marko: probaj sa sudo
<Mmike> budz0r, jeps, to nije bas ono sto hoce, al' moze i tako
<Mmike> al' onda tom-i-tom useru daje da pokrece taj-i-taj program kao root, bez passworda
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> bed je ako rtorrent ima neki exploitek u sebi :)
<Mmike> iako, ja bih ovako to napravio
<Mmike> odustao bih od ktorrenta i koristio rtorrent
<Mmike> i pokrenuo isti u screenu
<Mmike> i jos stavio u svoj crontab da se screen sa rtorrentom pokrene pri rebootu
<Mmike> tako da ako se mama i ne ulogira, rtorrent ce raditi
<Mmike> bed je, njemu, pretpostavljam, sto je rtorrent ncurses i kompliciranije je za koristenje
<obruT> mama ulogira ?
<Mmike> obruT, de, pisi perl s phpom za oracle! :)
<obruT> mama i tata moraju da imadu vlastiti komp, pa nece valjda cackat po tvom ?!?
<Mmike> obruT, nismo svi bogati nasljednici kao ti! :)
<obruT> meni ni cura ne sme da dira komp, ima svoj i dovidjenja :)
<Marko> ljdu neradi komanda
<obruT> ak je dobra, moze pristupit nfs-om na particiju s filmovima i muzikom :)
<Marko> pise da ne postoji file 
<Marko> valda ktorrent lezi na drugom mjestu
<Mmike> Marko, valjda. reci ovo: which ktorrent
<Mmike> pa ce ti napisati gdje je
<Mmike> ako je u pathu
<Mmike> obruT, bljak, nfs. sshfs is hackers tool :)
<budz0r> u sudo konfiguraciji mozes podesiti da ti se samo odredjeni programi startaju pod root ovlastima
<Mmike> budz0r, jeps
<Mmike> budz0r, al' ovo je jednostavnije-blize onome sto on hoce
<Mmike> iako, velim, nit to, nit sudo nije 'pravi put'
<Marko> evo jesam
<Marko> obavilo je to
<Marko> sad bi trebao testirati
<Marko> sa maminog acc
<Marko> ili kako već
<Marko> pretpostavljam da 
<Marko> bude stalno imao root ovlasti jel ? 
<Mmike> pa, testiraj
<Mmike> uvjeri se da radi kako si zamislio
<Marko> i dalje baca gresku
<Marko> da permisije
<Marko> ne stimaju
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> vjerojatno je ktorrent skripta koja pokrece ktorrent ili tako nekako
<Mmike> nista, vrati nazad setuid sa: chmod u-s /usr/bin/di-je-vec-to
<Mmike> i slozi sudo
<Marko> to sam napravio
<Mmike> al' onda ces ktorrent morati pokretati sa: sudo ktorrent
<Mmike> jel' to bed?
<Mmike> Marko, kad ides na more, za koliko vremena?
<Marko> nije ali ja hocu da se automatski pokrene, čim upalis komp
<Marko> mama nema pojma o tome
<Marko> ona hocu samo gledat snimljene materijale
<Marko> serije
<Mmike> e, pa zato ti velim
<Mmike> odustani od ktorrenta i uzmi rtorrent
<Mmike> bil' to bio problem?
<Mmike> rtorrent je isto torrent-skidalica, ali iz komandne linije
<Mmike> ideja je da onda taj rtorrent pokreces kao ti, i mamam uopce ne mora znati za to
<Mmike> cim se komp upali, i prije nego se mama ulogira, rtorrent ce se pokrenuti
<Mmike> samo vidi prvo koliko ti je rtorrent komplikovan, i dal' ce da se snadjes u tom :)
<Mmike> malo je zdrkan :)
 * Mmike ne vjeruje koliko mysqlu treba da se skompajlira
<jelly> jah, rtorrent u screenu i vozi
<jelly> ima jako cudne shortcute
<Mmike> jeps, i stavi u svoj crontab @reboot screen rtorrent
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> al' kad se naviknes
<Mmike> super je :)
<Mmike> k'o i vim :)
<ivoks> mulac
<ivoks> bio sam u centru i zaboravio otici u mjenjacnicu
<ivoks> sad moram opet ici i izgubiti 6-7 minuta
<obruT> jebo mjenjacnicu, ja jucer po ladici kopao u potrazi za nekim izgubljenim racunom i nasao kovertu s eurima :) kak je to super kad nadjes zaboravljene pare :)
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> e, da :)
<Mmike> kad obuces zimsku jaknu
<Mmike> pa andjes pare od prosle zime :)
<ivoks> ili ski kartu
<ivoks> uvijek nadjem neku ski kartu u dzepu
 * Mmike ode upiknit novi procesor
<Mmike> vidim ose skoro
<ivoks> voliio bi upoznati osobu koja se sjetila 'ajmo sloziti instalaciju updjeta za OS prilikom gasenja kompa'
<ivoks> nis, vrijeme je za plazu i neko plivanje
<MmikeDOMA> debil
<MmikeDOMA> nisam provjerio koji bios imam
<MmikeDOMA> i naravno da ne podrzava proc
<obruT> meni idu na oni stvar ti svi danasnji socketi i pizdarije, jebote sa svakom generacijom procesora mijenjaj maticnu pa ovo pa ono...
<obruT> zato imam prastari komp i zaboli me... radi :P
<MmikeDOMA> zato sam kupio 1090T
<MmikeDOMA> jer samo proc moram prestekat
<MmikeDOMA> sve radi
<MmikeDOMA> AMD pametan, pa je AM2 kompatibilan s AM2+ i sa AM3 :)
<MmikeDOMA> trenutno imam AM2+, a cim flasham bios imati cu AM3 :)
<MmikeDOMA> brate mili
<MmikeDOMA> koje komplikacije
<MmikeDOMA> za flashat bios a nemat disketu
<ivoks> obruT: moraju generirati potraznju
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.24sata.hr/cudne-vijesti/traze-carobnjaka-da-im-cuva-spilju-u-kojoj-je-zivjela-vjestica-227651
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, sjecas se kad smo pokusavali flashati bios na onoj sata kartici?
<MmikeDOMA> s cime/kako smo to? onaj stroj je imao disketu?
<obruT> ne znam zasto je ovo gore u 24 sata pod cudne vijesti, obicno takve bitne stvari budu na naslovnici
<MmikeDOMA> pa ja neznam kako flashat bios iz linuxa
<MmikeDOMA> sramota
<ivoks> nikako
<ivoks> eventualno dodati floppy image u grub izbornik
 * ivoks presao na thunderbird
<jelly> pristojni serveri imaju posebno download za .exe i .sh flash image
<MmikeDOMA> imam ja .exe
<MmikeDOMA> imam i image
<MmikeDOMA> imam i freedos image za nakalemit na USB stick
<MmikeDOMA> al' kad stavim freedos na stick, de da onda natrpam taj .exe i rom novi?
<MmikeDOMA> dodje mi da si floppy stavim u stroj :/
<ivoks> pa zaboravi freedos
<ivoks> treba ti samo image
<ivoks> http://blog.frosty-geek.net/2009/05/how-to-boot-floppy-image-using-grub.html
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, taj .exe koji imam za bios flashing radi pod dosom
<ivoks> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/BIOS_Upgrade#Booting_using_GRUB
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<MmikeDOMA> tukac
<ivoks> pa valjda imas za skinuti image koji ima sve
<ivoks> 14:02 < MmikeDOMA> imam i image
<MmikeDOMA> pa neznam, eto, idem probat
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ne radi
<Mmike> pise svugdje kad se boota freedos sa sticka, napisi: C:
<Mmike> medjutim, meni veli da nema on C:
<jelly> a sta ima
<Mmike> samo a, cini se :/
<Mmike> idem probat s drugim stickom
<Mmike> ha, da
<Mmike> stick 
<Mmike> stavio drugi i imam C
<Mmike> ok, sad the hard part
<ivoks> ijao...
<ivoks> soma kuna je ona zastitna letvica na vratima od auta
<ivoks> + ruke + lakiranje... 2000kn 
<obruT> za soma kuna kupis auto
<MmikeDOMA> So, we have new bios :)
<MmikeDOMA> And now
<ivoks> uzo sam 8 x http://www.harobikes.com/mtb/bikes/XC-Adventure-Hardtail/4/
<MmikeDOMA> we'll soon have new processors :)
<MmikeDOMA> btw, nestalo mi struje minutu nakon sto sam flashnuo bios :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, tko ce ti servisirati te bajkove?
<ivoks> za rentanje ce biti ok
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: lik koji radi za nas
<MmikeDOMA> kul
<MmikeDOMA> ja bih morao svoj bajk servisirati
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, de ti to rais?
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, ti si jos pajtonlija s djangom?
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: meni je najdrazi servis ciklocentar, ali tamo je guzva, nekad ni nece servisirat ako nisi kod njih kupio bajk... u zadnje vrijeme servisiram u TČT-u
<obruT> s fumicem nisam uopce zadovoljan i njih ne bi preporucio ni da mi paze na kamenje
<MmikeDOMA> jeld?
<MmikeDOMA> ja sam davno tamo nosio bajk
<MmikeDOMA> ovu konu sam bio odnio kad sam j ukupio
<MmikeDOMA> i veli mi liku fumicu da je bajk full ok i da mu dodjem kad ga malo razloham ):)
<MmikeDOMA> nisam od onda
<MmikeDOMA> jedino sam si nauljio lanac, to si sam napraivm ,jel
<MmikeDOMA> brijem da bih mozda diskove mijenjat morao
<MmikeDOMA> tj, plocice
<MmikeDOMA> i namastit pedaliralo 
<MmikeDOMA> mozda
<MmikeDOMA> neznam
<obruT> nakon sto kupis bajk i odvozis 200-tinjak km bi ga trebao nosit na nulti servis, a onda po potrebi
<ivoks> idjen van zapalit
<ivoks> zapal't
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, kupio sam polovni, lik koji ga je imao prije je napravio nulti servis prije nego se potrgao na rolama
<MmikeDOMA> i onda bajk nije vozen godinu dana
<MmikeDOMA> lik kad se oporavio si je kupio drugi neki bajk (onaj sa fixnim prijenosom), a ovaj prodao meni
<MmikeDOMA> ja ga imam 3 godine i mozda sam sveskup 300 km u te 3 godine napravio
<SilverSpace> servis uh
<SilverSpace> trebao bi pakne promjeniti
<ivoks> pitam se kad ce abs za bicikl
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tek su sad na samopodesivom ovjesu
<obruT> ih, sta ce ti abs :) s tim nije zanimljivo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> e da i skripi mi prednji pogon trebalo bi ga malo zategnuti
<ivoks> ovo je mozda dobar znak...
<ivoks> air traktori se vracaju u zadar
<SilverSpace> Kdor nas nima v svojem krogu ni Slovenc :P
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kazu na netu da se opet radi vjetra rasplamsalo
<ivoks> da, vidim
<SilverSpace> bas je ruzan http://www.jutarnji.hr/futuristicka-jahta-wallypower--sletjela--u-more-ispred-hvara/959510/?foto=3
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: jesam
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, ne postoji connection pool tamo, right? Jedan web-user = 1 konekcija na bazu?
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: pa taj dio odradi ORM... :)
<dodobas> ali mozes gurnuti neki pgpool izmedju djanga i baze...
<dodobas> to ce aditi
<dodobas> *raditi
<MmikeDOMA> jeps
<MmikeDOMA> ali imam sranje
<MmikeDOMA> sto django ne releasa konekcije
<MmikeDOMA> pa su mi ljudi uvijek na istom backendu
<MmikeDOMA> i ne commita transakcije
<MmikeDOMA> sto me jos vise iritira
<MmikeDOMA> tj, kaze BEGIN;
<MmikeDOMA> i onda stoji
<MmikeDOMA> i onda kad se nesto desi kaze: COMMIT; BEGIN;
<MmikeDOMA> i opet stoji
<MmikeDOMA> idem upiknut novi proc
<MmikeDOMA> brb
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: a koji django?
<MmikeDOMA> a pojma nemam
<MmikeDOMA> www.gamegecko.com :)
<Neuromanc> jutro
<dodobas> MmikeT_: python -c 'import django;print django.VERSION'
<ivoks> Nenad Lekšić iz Podhumlja kaže nam kako je ostao bez svega u noćašnjem požaru. Izgorjelo mu je više od 200 ovaca i 500-tinjak maslina.
<jelly> baa :-(
<ivoks> 1/4 otoka izgorila :(
<Neuromanc> uz danasnje cijene cijevi i pumpi, fakat bi netko mogao povuci cijevi od mora prema kriticnim tockama
<Neuromanc> i samo ukljuciti pumpe u slucaju potrebe
<Neuromanc> mora bar imamo dosta za gasenje
<jelly> Neuromanc: kad zasolis zemlju poslije vise nista ne raste -- bolje je pustiti da izgori, samo je problem kad krene na naselje
<ivoks> al kanaderi ne gase slatkom vodom :)
<ivoks> nadam se da ce mi auto biti gotov sutra :)
<ivoks> slijedeci tjedan je u zadru ono natjecanje red bull air show
<ivoks> mislim da cu ici tamo, skupa s foticem :)
<Neuromanc> pa rekao sam povuci cijevi prema KRITICNIM TOCKAMA:)
<ivoks> al prije toga pjena party u lokalnoj uvali :)
<Neuromanc> dakle ako je problem naselje, onda cijevi oko naselja
<ivoks> Neuromanc: naselja se sire
<ivoks> Neuromanc: brijem da ne mozemo bolje gasiti pozare nego sto to sad radimo, barem dok se ne otkrije neka nova tehnologija
<Neuromanc> ivoks pa nije bas neki strasan problem dodati godisnje parstometri cijevi:)
<ivoks> je ako ti je ovako veliki pozar jednom u 50 godina
<Neuromanc> jos bolje, postaviti bazene na pol kilometra van naselja;)
<Neuromanc> pa nek se ljudi kupaju dok ne dodje pozar:)
<MmikeDOMA> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.35-30-generic |  AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor 800.000 MHz | Bogomips: 38400.8 | Mem: 6991/8002M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 926.07G Free: 378.19G | Procs: 239 | Uptime: 47 mins 38 secs  | Load: 0.05 0.90 2.08  | Vpenis: 542.6 cm | Screen: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2) @ 1680x1050 (32 bpp) Corespeed:  | eth0: In: 5.96M Out: 1.19M 
<MmikeDOMA> Sensors: CPU:NA Fan:NA Case: +31.5°C Fan:NA HDD: KINGSTON SSDNOW 30GB:36°C
<MmikeDOMA> Super je proc, jedino stock cooler koji dodje uz njega je drek :/
<SilverSpace> Processor 800.000 MHz
<SilverSpace> ??
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> na 3.2 se digne kad treba
<Mmike> Ghz
<SilverSpace> 4.12. idemo na izbore
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> idemo dat glas nekome tko nije HDZ i SDP
<Mmike> osim tebe, brate miro, jelda :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol zabole me za izbore :)
<Mmike> nesh glasat? :)
<SilverSpace> fakat ne znam kome dat glas
<Mmike> glasovat? :)
<Mmike> glasuljit? :)
<Mmike> ja znam - lesaru
<Mmike> HDZ i SDP po defaultu ne
<Mmike> onak, NIKAKO ne
<Mmike> a HSS su jadni ispali sad s HDZom maksimalno
<Mmike> a od ovih ostalih
<Mmike> pusicka i cacic, kajjaznam
<Mmike> brijem da su mlitavi, oboje
<Mmike> a lesar bar fino kenja po saboru
<SilverSpace> njima ni mrtav
<Mmike> pa reko, ajde
<SilverSpace> mislim na hns
<SilverSpace> milanovic mi se ogadio u jednom govoru u saboru
<SilverSpace> najrade bi dao glas samom sebi :)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> milanovic je 
<Mmike> misli
<Mmike> ne, bezpredmetno je
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da i do sad nisam izasao dva puta samo na glasovanje
<SilverSpace> tak da nemam pojma dal cu ii sad
<Neuromanc> ocete glasati za mene ak se kandidiram;)?
<Neuromanc> ja bih za severinu, ali nazalost nije aktivna
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cura fina ;)
<Mmike> hahaah
<Mmike> isao testirati kako radi novi X6
<Mmike> i imam sliku izrendanu s povrayem, na X2, oko 400 sekundi
<Mmike> rendam sad na X6
<Mmike> 600 sekundi
<Mmike> reko, koji kufer?
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> Predstavljanje novog policijskog broda za nadzor državne granice, traganje i spašavanje na moru “Mile Blažević-Čađo” u petak ujutro u Zadru umalo se pretvorilo u tragediju. Novi brod dug 25 metara, u kojem su bili novinari i prvi ljudi zadarske policije, udario je u policijski brod “Škabrnja” 
<SilverSpace> koju kitu sad josipovic muti
<Neuromanx> jaja?
<Neuromanx> palacinke?
<Neuromanx> ili je to nadalina?
<Neuromanx> aha datum izbora...
<Neuromanx> pa da, to je njegov posao
<Neuromanx> jacino je da raspusti sabor
<SilverSpace> jaja
<SilverSpace> kita
<SilverSpace> na njemu je samo da potvrdi kaj se dogovore vladajuci
<MmikeMRMA> i onda skuzim da sam drugaciji test pokrenuo :)
<rsedak> hi all :-)
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> vece
<rsedak> Lego 8043 je kod kuće :-)
<SilverSpace> :) jesu svi djelovi na broju
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> nisam jos otvori o:_)
<Mmike> zvala me sestra sad
<Mmike> plovi na hvar, pored braca
<Mmike> veli da katastsroficno izgleda
<rsedak> spooky 
<calmpitbull> dobro vecer
<SilverSpace> svako
<calmpitbull> imam probleme sa dyndns i win7 i androidom
<calmpitbull> jednostavno cu popizdit
<calmpitbull> otvorio sam racun na dyndns.org
<calmpitbull> prebacio ddclient na win7
<calmpitbull> ne pitaj zasto, al moram na winsima to radit 
<calmpitbull> zato i ludim
<calmpitbull> aaaa sada kao da napisem na koji komp sa moje lokalne adrese se mora spojit i nisto
<calmpitbull> ili ima koji laksi nacin da sshjam do win7
<calmpitbull> cak pise da ne treba otvarat porte
<SilverSpace> dyndns.org uh sa tim sam uvijek imao sranja
<calmpitbull> ima koja laksa fora sa ssh za wins
<SilverSpace> i odavno odustao od njega
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> i ja cu
<calmpitbull> nis ne radi
<calmpitbull> a koja je najbolja fora da ssh ako imam dinamicni ip
<calmpitbull> i da mogu od bilo kuda a ne samo na lokalnoj mrezi
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma
<Neuromanx> hm jel bi tak tesko bilo tabletima imati usb utor...
<calmpitbull> pa imaju oni kineski
<calmpitbull> cak ima fora na gigaset routerju da stavis dyns direktno unutra
<calmpitbull> ok tko onda zna kako ssh na winse
<calmpitbull> sa androidom
<jelly-home> gigaset ima linuxe unutra, 2.4 kernel na Broadcom SoCu
<calmpitbull> i kaj mi to pomaze jelly
<jelly-home> nis, samo komentiram
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: radije reci kako sshjat do winsa od bilokuda na svijetu
<jelly-home> staticki ip
<jelly-home> instaliran sshd
<jelly-home> probusena rupa
<calmpitbull> al ja imam dinamicki ip
<jelly-home> pa, doplati za staticki ak se ne zelis jebavat sa dinamickim
<jelly-home> alternativno, slozi si cron job (ekvivalent) koji ti uploada tekuci IP negdje na fiksno mjesto
<calmpitbull> ma radim kako sam ti se stavil na dyndns
<jelly-home> i radi li
<calmpitbull> radi govno
<jelly-home> pa eto
<jelly-home> za taj dio price sad imas dvije alternative
<rsedak> jelly-home: dobio sam mai lda je prosljedjen :-) joomla mail
<jelly-home> rsedak: mh, to mi je bivsi sef... nije nikad bio najbolji sa managiranjem ljudi ;-)
<rsedak> :-) 
<rsedak> kao sto rekoh to ce biti fush posao za fushere :-)
<calmpitbull> sto ako ne zelim staticki ip
<jelly-home> onda nek im bude
<jelly-home> onda si napravi svoj dyndns kao sto sam napisao
<calmpitbull> pa dao sam
<calmpitbull>  al govno....upoce ne mozes konfigurirat, na koji komp sa tvoje mreze nek se spaje
<jelly-home> router?
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: o cemu sad pricas, o dyndns dijelu ili o NAT dijelu?
<calmpitbull> dyns
<jelly-home> ok, ajmo polako.  dyndns sluzi iskljucivo da bi osigurao pouzdano mapiranje poznatog DNS imena na javnu IP adresu tvog routera doma
<calmpitbull> ip sa hostom povezan
<calmpitbull> tako je
<jelly-home> sto se tu treba spajati sa nekim kompom unutar tvoje mreze?
<calmpitbull> moj telefon sa kompom preko ssh
<calmpitbull> ubuntu radi al winsi ne
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: kakve to veze ima s dyndns?
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> pa to pitam dali postoji koji bolji nacin da se ssh do mog compa doma 
<jelly-home> dyndns ti sluzi da mozes doci do svog routera
<jelly-home> i nista drugo
<jelly-home> pored toga jos moras podesiti NAT na routeru
<calmpitbull> da to je jasno....al postoji nacin da mozes i kompa na tom routerju
<calmpitbull> kuzis
<jelly-home> ta funkcionalnost je neovisna o dyndns postavkama
<calmpitbull> kako onda
<jelly-home> podesi ga tamo di se podesava NAT
<calmpitbull> imas neki link
<jelly-home> ne
<calmpitbull> ok
<jelly-home> kod mene na Iskonovom Gigaset SX763 to je pod Advanced settings -> Internet -> Address translation (NAT)
<calmpitbull> sto sada
<calmpitbull> imam imam
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: daj reci sto sada
<SilverSpace> koja golcina http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0xxIdPAE9E
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: sad si podesis NAT, dakle mapiranje sa vanjskog porta na interni IP i interni port
<calmpitbull> nista cekam tebe stari moj :)
<calmpitbull> cekaj
<calmpitbull> jelly drek nemam pojma
<calmpitbull>  C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts kao tu se mora nadodat linija mog lokalnog ip-a 
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: to je nebitno za NAT (mozda je korisno za ssh servis doduse)
<jelly-home> nego... zasto ssh a ne remote desktop?
<calmpitbull> zato jer kako samo vidio moram imat multiseat za winse ako zelim da dvojca rade istovremeno na compu
<calmpitbull> al dobor reci kako onda remote desktop
<calmpitbull> jer cu poludit
<calmpitbull> i ssh je brzi do remota 
<jelly-home> pa, dodavanje NAT pravila se svodi na to da definiras servis koji se vidi izvana, i povezes ga sa servisom iznuta, dakle nekom internom IP adresom i portom.
<calmpitbull> a koji servis mora biti vani
<jelly-home> broj porta je proizvoljan, za SSH se preporuca ne koristiti standardni tcp/22 nego neki slucajno odabrani
<calmpitbull> ne kuzim to
<calmpitbull> local port kaj sada 
<jelly-home> jel znas kako rade TCP servisi
<jelly-home> kako radi npr. web server
<calmpitbull> da bi znao ne bih pitao
<calmpitbull> ok
<calmpitbull> local port i public port moraju biti ista ili?
<jelly-home> ne moraju
<jelly-home> local port podesis na onaj koji tvoj servis koristi.  Kod ssh daemona to je port 22 defaultno
<jelly-home> vanjski mozes staviti isti, ali onda svaka automatizirana skripta moze do tvog ssh daemona i probati ti provaliti password
<jelly-home> pa onda stavis public na neki nestandardni port, recimo 22222 ili stogod
<jelly-home> i odaberes ispravni mrezni protokol (tcp ili udp) ovisno o tipu servisa za koj se busi rupa, ssh radi samo na tcp
<calmpitbull> kad mi android baca port na 22 i nema mogucnosti mjenjanja
<jelly-home> nadji bolji ssh client
<jelly-home> ili ostavi standardni port i riskiraj provalu
<jelly-home> koliko vrijede podaci na tom racunalu
<calmpitbull> meni sve
<jelly-home> vise od cijene pristojne ssh aplikacije za android?
<calmpitbull> no super sada se ni preko vnc nemogu spojit
<calmpitbull> ha ha ha ha ocito cu morat risirat 1$
<calmpitbull> rofl
<rsedak> nevjerojatno, Uzeo sam SmartVision qf-061 i ponadao se da moze playat mp4 a on onista a ima i logo na kojoem pise mpeg4 video
<rsedak> naravno google zna samo za japanske i nase stranice
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-16
<SilverSpace> pih
<drj_cro> pozz
<jelly-home> drav
 * obruT je mentalno zaostao i nesposoban za koristit evolution sa gmail accountom
<Neuromanx> turbo nah, ja se ucim koristiti blackberry...
<Neuromanx> neke trivijalne stvari nemozes rijesiti bez security wipe mobitela...
<Neuromanx> vjerujem da su tvoji problemi rjesivi manje agresivnim metodama
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja ga davno slozio i sad imam beckup evolution gmail account kad slazem na drugom stroju samo vratim :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: koristis IMAP ili POP ?
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-17
<CrazyLemon> ovaj..jel mozda neko razumije/prica makedonski? :D
<SilverSpace> obruT: imap 
<SilverSpace>  twiterasi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxjjkouiSMU
<rsedak> MmikeDOMA: skoro sam te zvao :-)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-09
<dodobas> yeloele
<Mmike> Lolayelolbata
<dodobas> Mmike: si uhvatio https://github.com/dalibo/pgbadger
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> al' odmah cu
<Mmike> bas trazim neka sranja na nekom (domacem!) postgresu
<Mmike> openerp ekipa koristi
<Mmike> i to vrlo vrlo dobro izgleda, moram reic
<Mmike> imaju oko 15ak poslovnica, rubyrep za replikaciju (asihronu), onak, fino 
<Mmike> samo sto taj openerp pati od django-orm sindroma :/
<Mmike> da, zgodno
<Mmike> a sad treba napisati jos jednu, u pythonu :)
<dodobas> ma ne pati od DjangoORM sindroma, nego sindroma developera 'i just dont care, i dont know what database im using
<Mmike> da, to se zove DjangoORM sindrom :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ovaj pgbadger je uebercool
<Mmike> jedno 505 puta je brzi od onog PHP dreka
<dodobas> Mmike-ajke nisam probao...
<Mmike> SELECT sum(product_qty), product_id, product_uom FROM stock_move WHERE location_id IN (62) AND location_dest_id NOT IN (62) AND product_id IN (28604,30111,28605,28607,28628,28610,28606,28603,28609,28608,28629,28746,28747,28748,29925,30012,29911,29903,29921,29912,30259,30009,29997,30100,30101,29913,30003,30105,29892,30102,29904,29998,29914,29924,29915,30005,29905,29906,30000,30010,29919,30106,29920,29916,29922,30104,29907,29917,29999,
<Mmike> 29908,29909,29910,29895,29918,29923,29996,30001,30002,30006,30007,30075,30113,29926,29927,29928,29929,29930,29931,29932,29933,29934,29935,29936,29937,29938,29939,29940,29942,29945,29946,29947,29948,29949,29950,30117,30118,30119,30143,30144,30169,30195,30196,30197,30208,30209,29943,29966,29967,29968,29969,30051,30092,30093,30115,30116,19773,17380,17381,17382,17383,17384,19788,17409,28198,28306,28200,28203,28307,28308,28205,28309,28310
<Mmike> ,28208,28311,28312,28313,28209,28211,28212,28215,28216,28219,28221,28314,28315,28334,28317,28318,28319,28320,28321,28322,28227,28229,28323,28230,17413,28324,28325,28326,28234,28327,28240,28241,28242,28244,28246,28247,28249,28250,28252,28253,28255,28328,17416,17417,17418,23153,23154,23155,17419,17420,17421,17422,17423,17425,17426,17427,17428,17429,17430,23156,23157,23158,23159,17434,17436,17437,17438,17439,17440,17441,17442,27021,1744
<Mmike> 3,17444,17445,17446,17447,27022,17449,17450,17451,17452,17453,17454,23121,17455,17456,17457,17458,23160,23161,29888,29889,28050,28051,28052,28912,28917,28919,29865,29866,29869,28923,28925,28927,28932,28934,29867,29870,28937,28939,28941,28944,28946,28947,28948,17466,17459,17460,26105,26106,17462,17463,17464,17465,23088,23089,29236,29239,29240,29387,29238,29385,29386,29814,17470,17473,17474,17475,17476,17477,17478,17479,17480,17481,174
<Mmike> 82,17483,26264,17484,17485,17486,17487,17488,17489,27652,17490,28045,27649,27648,28687,27416,27693,28048,27694,28049,27695,17491,17492,17493,17494,17495,17496,17497,17498,17499,17500,17501,17502,17503,17504,17505,17506,17507,17508,17509,17510,17511,17513,17514,17515,17516,17517,17518,17519,17520,175
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> krivi pejst :/
<Mmike> isprika
<dodobas> hihihihihi
<Mmike> pre super
<Mmike> ne vjerujem koliko je brzi
<Mmike> 900MB log file - pgfouine dobrih 6-7 minuta
<Mmike> ovaj gotov za 30ak sekundi
<weshmashian> qo
<weshmashian> hm.. \o
<weshmashian> :)
<BotaniCar|2> \o/
<Roman__> Dobar dan svima
<Roman__> instalirao sam linux 9.04 preko CDa, i sada bih trebao nekako omogućiti da mi radi mp3
<Roman__> ima koja opcija?
<ivoks> 9.04?
<ivoks> 9.04 je 3 godine star
<ivoks> sto znaci da za njega vec godinu i pol nema nadogradnji
<dodobas> zna li netko gdje na na hnb.hr.. nađem odnos CZK->€
<obruT> ivoks: vidis da je instalirao linux 9.04, napredan covjek :) ja sam jos uvijek na 2.6 i 3.0 :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<obruT> ih, dan, jos je jutro :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: istina samo kaj sam se ja danas digo u 6.30
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> meni se digo oko 6:50, al sam ustao tek u 7:10 :)
<SilverSpace> pih 20 min :D 
<Mmike> Roman__, instaliraj noviji ubuntu
<Mmike> Roman__, 12.04 je zadnja verzija 
<ivoks> Roman__: kod instalacije novijih verzija, jos tokom instalacije te pita zelis li takve stvari
<ivoks> Roman__: sad bi ti rekao da instaliras 'ubuntu-restricted-extras', ali neces moci jer repozitoriji za 9.04 vise ne postoje
<Mmike> 'Please, install kubuntu server'
<weshmashian> :D
<Mmike> lijepo je kad nekad naletis na svjezje pakete u debianu (makr kroz backportse) nego sto ih ima ubuntu :)
<Mmike> munin :0
<ivoks> novije od 1.4.6?
<Mmike> nevjerni toma :)
<Mmike> http://packages.debian.org/squeeze-backports/munin
<dodobas> ne samo to nego ima i 2.0.1 :)
<ivoks> quantal ima 2.0.1
<ivoks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/munin
<ivoks> al quantal jos nije izasao
<ivoks> uzeo sam desire u ruku nakon dugo vremena
<ivoks> koja cigla :)
<Roman__> ivoks, nemam noviji Ubuntu od 9.04 
<Roman__> a i računalo je 1.7 GhZ, 512 MB RAM i grafika upitne kvalitete :D
<ivoks> Roman__: pa skini ga i zaprzi, 9.04 vise ne postoji
<ivoks> 1.7ghz je sasvim dosta, ali 512MB RAMa ce biti knap
<Roman__> pa pitanje je hoću ga moći vrtiti na ovoj kanutrini :D
<Mmike> Roman__, hoces
<Mmike> Roman__, jadno ce ti unity raditi, al' raditi ce
<Mmike> skini xubuntu
<ivoks> dok ne upalis 30 tabova u browseru :)
<Mmike> mozda ces imati srece
<Mmike> da, i to :)
<ivoks> ram i cpu nisu problem za unity
<Mmike> o, cpu je, i te kako
<ivoks> bitna je samo graficka
<Mmike> uz graficku, naravno
<ivoks> Mmike: ne ako imas dobru graficku (i dobar driveR)
<ivoks> onda gpu sve renderira
<ivoks> moj cpiu je 1,8
<Mmike> da, u idealnom slucaju
<ivoks> cpu
<Roman__> ma imam neki office station dellov :D
<Mmike> je, jedno 4 genracije ispredn njegovog CPUa :)
<Roman__> sumnjam da je grafika ičemu
<Mmike> vjerojatno ima stari P4
<Mmike> wiliamette ili tako nesto
<Mmike> Roman__, probaj
<Roman__> znaci 12.04 i unity GUI ? 
<Roman__> mislim, nije problem kojih 512 MB rama ubaciti, moram pogledati sta mi ostalo po ladicama :D
<Roman__> MMike, xubuntu?
<Mmike> Roman__, da, to ne koristi gnome/unity kao sucelje neo xfce koji je, well, malcice manje zahtjevan za resursima
<Mmike> iako, ruku na srce, ne tako puno
<Mmike> probaj :0
<dodobas> kako me ubuntu zivcira...
<dodobas> sve razviju na 1000 .conf datoteka i onda ne azuriraju dokumentaciju...
<dodobas> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/dovecot-server.html
<dodobas> primjerice
<ivoks> u biti je upstream to razbio
<ivoks> ali da, dokumentacija nije azura
<ivoks> azurna
<ivoks> ako zelis to popraviti, ima otvoreno radno mjesto bas za to
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' open sors? je. 
<Mmike> Jel' mosh popravit?
<Mmike> Mosh.
<Mmike> Dal' si lijen? Jesi :)
<dodobas> mogu i platiti nekome da mi to napravi
<Roman__> Mmike,  jel postoji nesto jos nezahtjevnije ? :D
<Mmike> dodobas, mozes
<Mmike> dodobas, plati meni, ja cu napravit :)
<dodobas> mogu si i nabiti dildo u pak-Å¡u
<Mmike> uhaj!
<dodobas> hoces to ?
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<Roman__> ta mi kanta nema pristup na net, kontam ju spojit na stick od Temobajla i sibat prkeo toga 
<Mmike> dodobas, mogu ti provajdat i video materijala za potpuni uzitak
<Mmike> dzes, josipe :)
<dodobas> Mmike: znam da mozes...
<dodobas> Mmike: ovo ce te zanimati -> http://is.gd/pqBYsG  nginx uswgi
<ivoks> Roman__: imas lubuntu
<ivoks> http://lubuntu.net/
<Roman__> u bemti ružnoće :P
<Roman__> ali ajd :D
<Roman__> i gdje da si jos skinem dodatne repove tako da ne moram imati konekciju za net zbog codeca, mp3 i inih sranja?
<Mmike> meni taj lubuntu jedva radi
<Mmike> xubuntu mi radi puno bolje
<Mmike> dodobas, e, da, nisam uspio
<Mmike> ovi nesto drkeljalju i treba im apache
<Mmike> ne kuzim jos zastso
<dodobas> divno :)
<SilverSpace> jah svaki dan nadu nekog utopljenika 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: vidim, tebe je strah
<obruT> SilverSpace: gdje ?
<obruT> kad se vec spominje apache... u dolomitima prosli tjedan bila neka vojna vjezba stavec, pa su se natjeravali s dva apacheta naokolo... preludi su :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, neznam pliiiiiiiiiiivat
<Mmike> nezna!
<dodobas> ili ne zna ?:)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa i nisam neki plivac ali se nisam jos utopio u Kupi
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: di ides na Kupu obicno ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: pokraj Petrinje, Selište 
<SilverSpace> frend ima viksu imamo zajednicki camac i vanbrotski motor od 10konja
<SilverSpace> i kanu
<obruT> ja sam jucer mislio mozda cak do Kupe zaletit, na kraju smo ipak na Mreznici zavrsili
<obruT> camci su super, a ja nikako da si kupim neki
<SilverSpace> prije deset godina smo kanuom veslali po razno raznim rijekama i barama
<SilverSpace> zakon 
<SilverSpace> vidis koliko je to lijepo kaj sa obale ne mozes vidjet
<SilverSpace> lonja i lonsko polje smo prosli sve 
<SilverSpace> https://picasaweb.google.com/117958435602816091146/KupaUzvodnoOdPetrinje
<Mmike> nikad nisam volio rijeke
<Mmike> em se micu em su mutne em ima sranja unutra
<Mmike> al' ono, dodobas , na korani tamo, pod veljunom, ono je bilo presuper
<dodobas> :D
<dodobas> ovaj vikend mozda odemo busom...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas krivu predodzbu o rijkama :)
<SilverSpace> ima prekrasnih mjesta
<obruT> Mmike: pa to kad ides na smecave rijeke :P
<obruT> Korana/Mreznica/Kupa rulez ako znas gdje ici na kupanje :P
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> isto kaj i na moru ima ruznih mjesta i smeca
<Mmike> ne, rijeka mi je konceptualno pogresna
<SilverSpace> pogledaj zadnjih pet slika osim zadnje 
<SilverSpace> plaza zakon voda zakon
<SilverSpace> samo za takva mjesta moras imati camac
<obruT> dodobas: 11:38 < dodobas> ovaj vikend mozda odemo busom...
<obruT> dodobas: nemate prijevoz do veljuna ili ?
<dodobas> pa... imamo, ali trenutno je auto u Lipovljanima...
<obruT> mozemo se cuti u petak, ak budemo zena i ja isli u Slunj mozemo pofurat 2-3 osobe usput
<dodobas> i nema nekog smisla da mi ga Å¡ogor dostavi u ZG... (trosak),  kako bi za vikend otisli tamo, pa da ga vraca u ponedljeak, jer onda njima treba za more...
<dodobas> obruT: oki super... do petka se dogovorimo
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> hoho!
<SilverSpace> dodobas: hm nisi bas komentirao kamikazu jucer :)
<dodobas> Maldonada ?
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> zagerb parking odgovorio na mail
<Mmike> samo 3 tjedna 
<Mmike> S cime mogu syncat kalendar i kontakte na svom Androidu, a da ne moram nista extra instalirati, i da ne ovisim o googletu?
<jelly-home> MS Exchange
<SilverSpace> dodobas: Kobajagi :))
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a dogodi se... sve je ok proslo
<dodobas> nije da to napravi svaki put :)
<SilverSpace> ma kamikaza
<SilverSpace> nikada Sauber sa njima na zelenu granu 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: eh... ti nikada zadovoljan...
<dodobas> da je pobio 4ricu... ti bi trazio petog :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, ok, al' da je opensourcato i da mogu lako na svoj(e) server(e) instalirat to? :)
<Mmike> ima onaj opwncloud, al' ne podrzava android (a i kad ce ga podrzavati bit ce to preko posebne aplikacije)
<jelly-home> sad bi ti svasta
<dodobas> hmm, zasto je exim4 instaliran po defaultu na debian?
<jelly-home> zasto ne?
<jelly-home> ako vise volis neki drugi mta, samo instaliraj
<dodobas> hmm, tj. pitanje je treba li mi mta za local delivery ?
<Mmike> pa nebi, sam nebi google :)
<Mmike> a da imam calsync i contactsync
<jelly-home> dodobas: da.
<dodobas> ok, onda kuzim
<ivoks> Mmike: google ili exchange
<ivoks> s3 se moze povezati i na ldap
<jelly-home> nb, imas exchange replacemente koji su manje ili vise open source
<jelly-home> ali se manje ili vise placa support
<ivoks> nemam struje u uredu
<Mmike> ivoks, necu google, necu exchange
<Mmike> sad vec hocu i nesto za sto moram app instaliarti
<jelly-home> necu necu, dijamante
<ivoks> Mmike: jasno ti je da onda sam moras napraviti vlastiti servis
<Mmike> da, nadao sam se da ima nesto gotovo
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> da, netko ce napraviti sve i dati tebi :-)
<jelly-home> Mmike: ima, kupi zarafu i plati im da ti posloze
<ivoks> da
<jelly-home> dodje jeftinije nego exchange, ne puno al jeftinije
<jelly-home> ili ono drugo na z
<jelly-home> ... zimbra?
<ivoks> pogledaj contacts in line
<ivoks> i slozi svoj ldap
<Mmike> rado bih izbjegao ldap
<Mmike> ivoks, ideja je da 'samo' u androidphon dodam novi account, i da se sve automagicallyu synca
<jelly-home> gugl me malo plasi, odem na stranicu od aplikacije, na laptopu, i veli "This app is compatible with your T-Mobile HTC HTC ChaCha A810e."
<jelly-home> kak zna?! :-)
<dodobas> Mmike: errr...
<dodobas> ova moja motorola je dosla s nekim... syncom za njezin servis
<ivoks> syncml
<ivoks> funambol
<dodobas> doduse ne znam sto sve synca... jer nisam nikad niti pomisljao koristiti ista
<ivoks> Mmike: ali to onda mora biti na neciji servis
<dodobas> cak niti gogogletovaru ne dam da mi ista synca
<ivoks> Mmike: vec ti je predlozena zarafa. zasto i dalje sipas zuc kada ti je receno sto i kako :-)
<ivoks> guglaj caldav android
<dodobas> tj aCal
<Mmike> zarafa?
<Mmike> mislio sam da me zajebavatte
<ivoks> http://wiki.davical.org/w/CalDAV_Clients/Android
<ivoks> http://wiki.acal.me/wiki/Main_Page
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> Zbog potrebe za povecanjem razine sigurnosti...
<ivoks> ...Iz tog
<ivoks> razloga Vas molimo da na mail posluzitelju Vase ustanove definirate
<ivoks> jednu od dolje navedenih pet e-mail adresa (admin@domena,
<ivoks> administrator@domena, hostmaster@domena, postmaster@domena...
<ivoks> i onda trazis certifikat za www.foobar.unizg.hr, a ne postoji MX za foobar.unizg.hr
<ivoks> nmcli con status
<Mmike> stratum est obilius
<ivoks> NetworkManagerCLI CONnection STATUS
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> to imam i ja!
<nitro-x> hi
<jelly-mob> Evo da se i ja malo hvalim ircanjem s plaze
<nitro-x> svaka cast... blago tebi
<Mmike> do-release-update ne bere apt-proxy
<Mmike> postavke
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> a, ne
<Mmike> apt-cacher je samo glup pa lose logira
<drexcya> pozdrav svima
<drexcya> ekipa se okuplja refreshati sadrzaj na HOW-u
<drexcya> ako ima zainteresiranih, i vise ste nego dobrodosli
<drexcya> vise info na http://wiki.open.hr/wiki/Projekt:HrOpenWiki/Aktualiziranje_informacija
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-10
<dodobas> yeloelee
<Mmike> dodobas, mosh vidjet whois za smutpost.com
<dodobas> izbacilo je nesto, jel trebas paste ?
<dodobas> Mmike: a ?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> plz
<Mmike> odakle si whois tjerao?
<dodobas> lokalno
<Mmike> dodobas, a mosh resolvat whois.moniker.com
<dodobas> mislim.... whois alat... ne znam kamo se spaja :)
<dodobas> nope
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> potrgalo im se
<Mmike> srce im spalim
<Mmike> ok, thnx
<weshmashian> \o
<BotaniCar> jutro , junaci
<Mmike> DZESI MOMCINO NOSA VELIKOGA!
<BotaniCar> Eo, gledam, i mislim ... rakiE dajte
<BotaniCar> kaima,mika, kakva sranja jutros krpas ? 
<BotaniCar> Ja stavljam executable u ignore listu notifikacijskog sustava, docekalo me jutros ~1500 mailova od novih servera,ne bi tako i sutra :)
<Mmike> the usual crap
<Mmike> kuzis
<Mmike> nemre bit da sve radi
<Mmike> to je ono, jednom u 5-6 mjeseci imas 2-3 sata mira
<Mmike> stalno neki pimpek
<ivoks> jutro
<Mmike> moniker, recimo, crko, i sad liku ne raid hrpa sajtova jer mu je DNS hostan tamo
<Mmike> i sad je lud :)
<Mmike> kao, popravite,
 * ivoks odradio plivanje ujutro
<Mmike> reko, prebaci si DNS kod nas.
<Mmike> Ne, veli, popravite! :)
<ivoks> getaddrinfo(whois.moniker.com): No address associated with hostname
<BotaniCar> jutro ivoks
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i to kaj velis, meni se sad migracija jednog datapoola sprema, kao pickin dim, ali vec su pocela sranja .. nema veze , jos malo pa tjedan dana godisnjeg, budem malo po doma delal za promjenu
<Mmike> godisnji
<Mmike> jel' se to moze namazat na kruh?
<BotaniCar> moze se prodat firmi za sitne pare 
<BotaniCar> osim toga, kaj ti drkas, si bil na moru ove godine ? A ja ? :) 
<BotaniCar> find /home/digadmin/mail/cur/ -mtime +45 -exec rm {} \; !!!
<BotaniCar> imam fetchall inbox koji nisam praznio 4 godine :) 
<Mmike> da, nemoj tak
<Mmike> -print0 | xargs -n 500 rm
<Mmike> i dodaj jos -type f
<Mmike> erm, -print0 | xargs -0 -n500 rm
<BotaniCar> :)))
<Mmike> tj: find /home/digadmin/mail/cur/ -type f -mtime +45 -print0 | xargs -0 -n500 rm
<ivoks> da, -exec nije bas najsretniji
<ivoks> al opet, za dovecot je sasvim dovoljan
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/552535_333754976709305_309235159_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> ti si ,Mmike, bash programerchina :) U stanju si picajzlat sintaksu i dizajn jednokratne komande za brisanje iduca 3h :) Samo nek se tipka :)
<weshmashian> ipak je ircer, ne treba ni to zanemarit :)
<BotaniCar> to je pak trauma za sebe :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, tvoj -exec ce ti izvrsiti rm za svaki file
<Mmike> ako imas 1M fileova, to je 1M izvrsavanja rm naredbe
<BotaniCar> Mmike:  a tvoj se nece ni izvrsiti jer mu fali operand nakon rm :)
<BotaniCar> tak da .. 
<Mmike> da, man xargs
<Mmike> ne fali nista nakon rm
<BotaniCar> aj si probaj negdje zavrtiti naredbu :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, radim to jedno 30 puta dnevno :)
<Mmike> na razne nacine
<weshmashian> hm, to me sjeti, idem obrisat ~miljon session fajlova
<BotaniCar> ne radis sigurno :) ne ovak kak si tu napisao :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<Mmike> da, tocno tak
<BotaniCar> cemo u pivo da ne radi ? 
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> find /home/vmail/reflected.net/mario/ -path '*.spool.*' -type f -mtime +10 -print0 | xargs -0 -n100 rm
<Mmike> tak si, ja, rcimo, brisem mailove, svaki dan
<BotaniCar> di da pejstam sliku ? :) 
<Mmike> tj, to mi u cronu stoji, u spool mailboxe mi dolaze 1001 alert i ostala sranja
<Mmike> di god hoces :)
<Mmike> btw, find ti ima i -delete, tako da je -exec sa 'rm' nepotreban
<Mmike> al' opet je sporije nego gurat listu fajlova kroz xargs
<BotaniCar> imas msg, kontempliraj :) 
<Mmike> pa kaj ti vratit taj find? :)
<BotaniCar> sve ti je u msg :)
<Mmike> pitam te kaj ti vrati taj find :)
<Mmike> nemoj da ti bude neugodno na kanalu :)
<weshmashian> hm, vidi, dela, i ne kolje mi masinu ko find sa -delete :)
<BotaniCar> Meni nema kaj bit, odem pusit :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, treba ti bit
<weshmashian> ovaj put moram stat na Mmiketovu stranu, dela ovo kaj je dal :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: si otvorio link ? :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar,  jesam, i pitao sam te 'kaj ti vrati taj find'
<BotaniCar> nista :) pa vidis na slici :)
<Mmike> ocito je da nemas fileova koje taj find zadovoljava i zato xargs nema gurnut kaj rmu
<Mmike> i zato se rm buni da nema fajlova za obrisat
<Mmike> 1mario@buntor ~/storage/tmp/rmtest$ find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 -n1 rm
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~/storage/tmp/rmtest$ find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 -n1 rm
<BotaniCar> ali, ima :) Nego, cigara & kava :) 
<Mmike> nema
<Mmike> jer da ima, nebi se bunio
<BotaniCar> ok, ti znas bolje kaj imam na disku :) 
<Mmike> pa vidim kaj ti pise rm
<Mmike> znaci da mu xargs nije nista dao
<Mmike> a nije mu nista dao zato kaj mu find nije nista dao
<Mmike> izvrti taj find bez | xargs blablabla
<Mmike> i cudi se
<Mmike> BotaniCar, http://pastebin.com/fjuNMjxB
<Mmike> primjeti kako prvi find | xargs ne vrati gresku, a drugi vrati
<Mmike> stoga, jos jednom: man find && man xargs
 * Mmike se sad osjeca k'o marijo koji je na svako moje pitanje 'a kako ovo' odgovarao sa 'man'
<weshmashian> sad mi fali strpic :)
<Mmike> [fly] [~] > finger marijo
<Mmike> Login: marijo         			Name: Marijo Cikovic
<Mmike> Directory: /home/users/m/marijo     	Shell: /usr/bin/zsh
<Mmike> Never logged in.
<Mmike> taj marijo :)
<BotaniCar> Ae , imas pravo & isprika. Pocherao sam ovo tvoje nakon svojeg, pa nije nasao nish :) Sorry kaj sam sumnjao /bow
 * Mmike sad k'o konj ide frrr/brrr/prrr
<weshmashian> puta madre, imam 18 milijona fajlova u folderu...
<weshmashian> hm, ne, krivo :D
<BotaniCar> imas 18m foldera ? :) 
<weshmashian> ne, jos :)
<BotaniCar> work in progress :)
<weshmashian> zivotni cilj mi je popunit 1Tb diska samo sa folderima :D
<BotaniCar> ako jos uspijes da se uniformno zovu, kupujem disk :)
<weshmashian> :D
<weshmashian> coece, find mi stoji jos uvijek (20min) i ne izgleda mi ko da dela nes :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, kaj, nis ne ispisuje? :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, top/iotop/dstat/iostat/strace
<weshmashian> ma vrti se, zasluzan je za ~90% kompletnog IO-ta
<Mmike> ubuntu server nece sam ugasit virtualbox 
<Mmike> nakon sto zahaltam stroj
<weshmashian> al' ono, pitanje je kolko zapravo ima tam fajlova glupavih da se tak dugo vrti
<Mmike> weshmashian, ps, pa vidi kaj trenutno brse
<Mmike> brise
<Mmike> ps -ef | grep rm
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> iako, find ti nije sortiranu listu dao
<weshmashian> brise fajlove :D
<weshmashian> gle, nisam reko da nis ne dela, nego da dugo dela to kaj dela
<weshmashian> zapravo, jesam reko da nis ne dela :D
<weshmashian> sorry
<BotaniCar> di kupiti neki kucni storage ? Treba mi nekaj kaj moze u sebe uzeti 2 velika diska u mirroru .. ima tko pojma preko koga sinology prodaje svoje djidje ?
 * Mmike ima neko staro PC kuciste u kojem ima 3 diska u raid5 polju
<Mmike> kako je jedan crkao neki dan jucer sam narucio novi koji ce mi doci prekosutra
<Mmike> a onda ovaj nosim da mi garantno daju novi
<Mmike> pa cu imat 4 diska
<Mmike> wo wo wo :)
<weshmashian> yay!
<ivoks> sigh...
<ivoks> morat cu preselit
<ivoks> u kaliforniju
<Mmike> kak je super kad netko koristi samo innodb
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ma, senya bi negdje drzala slike deteta i takto, a nemrem se sjetiti di sam zadnji kucni storage appliance kupil, vraga ce ona htjet kistru za spremiste :)
<Mmike> milina za odrzavanje
<Mmike> BotaniCar, a ima, pitaj hbognera, on je nesto kemijao bio
<Mmike> al' skupo je dosta, cca 2k kuna samo za box, bez diskova
<Mmike> ivoks, zajebato.
 * Mmike bi na Aljasku isao 
<Mmike> ili havaje
<BotaniCar> Mmike: brijem da ce joj se to isplatiti prvi put kad NE izgubi slike djeteta jer joj je disk prdnuo
<Mmike> covjece
<Mmike> pa 11 sati je skoro
<Mmike> a vani je 25!
<ivoks> http://www.jamesvandermemes.com
<Mmike> kakva milekasta milina
<ivoks> o isss...
<Mmike> ivoks, da, upravo gledao to :) :) :) :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> hebemti kak mi prijatelj glupo pogine
<SilverSpace> radio je na odasiljaci i veze i pao sa repetitora
<SilverSpace> tornja
<ivoks> :(
<BotaniCar> :(
<SilverSpace> sa fleksericom si slucajno prerezao sigurnosno uze
<SilverSpace> koma
<Mmike> uh :/
<SilverSpace> medeki su vec intezivno poceli sa individualnim pripremama bit ce zanimljiva sezona
<SilverSpace> BLAGUS - Å IJAN - KANAET - KOREN  ostaju i medekima
<dodobas> medeki :)
<ivoks> dodobas je ljubomoran
<ivoks> i on bi taj nadimak :)
<dodobas> ja imam bolji nadimak :)
<BotaniCar> drito bi si nekaj ovakvo trebao doma priustiti .. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Synology-DiskStation-DS411slim-Netwok-Storage-Serve-/400298703699?pt=US_External_Hard_Disk_Drives&hash=item5d33a97b53#ht_3181wt_1189 , jos da ima wifi 
<jelly-home> provjeri da škatulja ima dobro hlađenje da diskovi ne krepaju prerano
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ni lose 
<SilverSpace> ni preskupo
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa, za te pare, da .. ali , trazim nekaj takvo, a da i wifi ima
<BotaniCar> imas kakav prijedlog ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ounEKeZjtto
<SilverSpace> pazi otvaranje kutije :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne znam za wifi
<BotaniCar> ahaha, macheta ! 
<BotaniCar> i to tupa .. 
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da se ovo slabo hladi
<Mmike> django
<Mmike> i logiranje u email
<Mmike> brate mili
<Mmike> dodobas, mucko? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja ti se divim kaj ti sve moras znat i sa cime se sve boris
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> Mmike: fucko :P
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to si na ovo 'mucko' misio, jelde? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: imam slabiji model jedno 2 godine, na hrpi s kojekakvom elektronikom u istom ormaru, znali su mi se DSL ruteri gasiti od vrucine, ovo je izdrzalo
<Mmike> nisam siguran kol'ko su te mini-kistrice pouzdane
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGXZOrEV7_c
<SilverSpace> ides :)
<SilverSpace> mrzim ovaj brasero sjebo mi dva dvda
<hbogner> SilverSpace, k3b :D
<hbogner> koristim ga jos od mandrake i nikad problema
<SilverSpace> ma ne dami se kde sranja instalirati
<obruT> k3b povuce jos hrpu kde libova... pitanje jel ima smisla samo zbog przenja
<SilverSpace> da je samo k3b ali pokupi sve zivo
<obruT> ali sto je je, najbolji je bio
<dodobas> SilverSpace: graveman
<hbogner> obruT, SilverSpace, znam da pouvuce, ali bar przi kako treba :D
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/htc-ostali/htc-hero-nov-zapakiran-oglas-3564368
<Mmike> 1800 kuna
<Mmike> jel' to neka sala, ili?
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> ma nero linux sprzi od prve
<dodobas> Mmike: aaaaa, lik je to imao u Firenzi... platio 18€
<dodobas> utaknes 3g karticu..
<dodobas> kliknes jedan gumb
<dodobas> i imas mobilni wifi hotspot
<Mmike> dodobas, e, to trebam :/
<dodobas> ne znam kako se zove... mogu pitati
<Mmike> doduse, rado bih da imam neko sucelje da mogu rec 'ti mosh ti nemosh'
<Mmike> al' daj sto das
<Mmike> aj pitaj, plz
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa kistrica je pouzdana koliko i diskovi u tvom PC-u. u cem je razlika ? To je spremiste za multiple diskove i izinzinjirana je da ih hladi,pazi i mazi bolje od generickog PC kucista
<Mmike> prvo sam htio ivoksov desire
<Mmike> pa me zeznuo
<BotaniCar> mislim,ako se varam, recite zasto
<Mmike> pa sam onda htio frendov wildfire
<Mmike> pa me i on zeznuo
<Mmike> i sad nemam nista :/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, to ti mislis da je inzinjerirana tako, u stvarnostni, rijetko kad je. 
<Mmike> ja sam u ovoj svojoj kistri imao oko 15ak diskova sve skup
<Mmike> krenuo sa 150GBtnima, preko 320GB, pa sad 2TB
<Mmike> jedan mi je samo crko
<Mmike> i to relativno nov
<Mmike> sad, ono je malo i slatko
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pricam za kutijice koje sam probao. Imao sam 4 razlicita kucna/SMB storagea, nijedan me nije izdao ni u najekstremnijim kucnim uvjetima
<Mmike> ovo moje je veliko i glomazno
<BotaniCar> A o PCima u kojima su bila napajanja za 7kn, ili mrtvi hladnjaci i kojesta necu ni pricati, drazi mi je appliance ako mi je pristupacan cijenom 
<Mmike> tja, neznam
<Mmike> meni se ovo vise dopada
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> doduse, da sam isao slagat iz pocetka, samo kuciste bi me kostalo oko 1000 kuna
<Mmike> al' to sam imao :)
<Mmike> i napajanje
<BotaniCar> Penje mi se temperatura u kucici ljeti na 60C  , necu moci tamo drzati storage PC :( 
<Mmike> proc + ploca + memorija = 800 kuna
<Mmike> hoces, zakaj ne? Samo ventiliraj dobro
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> moram jest
<Mmike> dodjem
<BotaniCar> kak ? kucica je zatvorena cijeli dan 
<BotaniCar> ajtisamo, dobar tekec
<SilverSpace> Webber ostaje u red bullu
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> ovo ni HDZ nije radio
<ivoks> 'ah, novinari su nas skuzili, ajmo probati na neku drugu poziciju'
<ivoks> hebes drzavu u kojoj se savjetnici postavljaju po politickoj duznosti
<ivoks> koji k mogu oni savjetovati
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Ingra propala
<SilverSpace> nekada firma koja je jakodobro radila
<SilverSpace> ali su se zaleteli previse
<ivoks> puno gradjevinara je propalo :)
<SilverSpace> tko zna sto ce biti sad sa arenom 
<SilverSpace> ove godine su trebali medvescakovci u dva navrata biti u areni
<ivoks> Sudac presudio u korist Samsunga: Galaxy Tab nije dovoljno 'cool' da bi ljudi mislili da je iPad
<jelly-home> su su sudio
<ivoks> sad bi apple trebao podici zalbu
<ivoks> 'cool' je subjektivni dojam
<ivoks> i reci 'mi mislimo da je samsung cooler than we are'
<Mmike> ivoks, tko je postaljven?
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> ivoks hebes drzavu u kojoj se savjetnici postavljaju po politickoj duznosti
<ivoks> Mmike: cacicev prijatelj
<ivoks> Mmike: onaj koji nije mogao posatati direktor
<ivoks> pa je sad savjetnik
<Mmike> *facepalm*
<Mmike> imas url?
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/cacic-ipak-uhljebio-hns-ovca-josipa-jambraca-u-javni-sektor
<dodobas> Mmike: http://www.amazon.de/Huawei-E5-E585-OLED-Mifi/dp/B003VHT37U/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1341922624&sr=8-6
<dodobas> Mmike: http://www.amazon.de/4G-Systems-XSBoxGO-akkubetriebener-integriertem/dp/B002EIP74U/ref=dp_cp_ob_ce_title_1
<Mmike> dodobas, thnx
<Mmike> 100 eura?!
<dodobas> hebiga... to mi je poslao
<dodobas> sad bar znas sto trebas traziti :)
<ivoks> Mmike: za koju mrezu trazis telefon?
<ivoks> ako me sjecanje dobro sluzi, ja sam svoj e90 koristio kao proxy za mrezu
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim zasto si ne uzmes usb stick
<ivoks> a tom e90 baterija traje tjedan dana
<ivoks> i stoji negdje, sam, napusten
<ivoks> prodam ti ga za 800kn :)
<Mmike> ivoks, aj sad bez smajla cijenu :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zato sto usb stick mogu ustekat u laptop i to je to. 
<ivoks> prodam ti ga za 800kn
<Mmike> a ovak mogu hrpu laptopa zakvacit 
<Mmike> ivoks, htc tatoo dodje 400 kuna na njuskalu
<Mmike> ivoks, prodaj mi ga za 200 kuna
<ivoks> al mu baterija ne traje tjedan dana :)
<Mmike> ivoks, za bilo koju mrezu, stovise, trebao bi bit odlockan
<ivoks> a i nece raditi za vise strojeva
<Mmike> iako, lako se odlocka ako nije
<ivoks> a i sad me zaintrigiralo - http://maxguru.blogspot.com/2011/08/porting-linux-to-nokia-e90-communicator.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ee to da
<ivoks> Mmike: mislim da vip ima cijelu ponudu za to sto ti treba
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ima, al' je zalockano na vipnet
<Mmike> hm, u biti
<Mmike> hajdmo ih nazvat :)
<Mmike> danas ih 5ti put zovem
<ivoks> pa zakljucano je, da
<ivoks> zasto je to problem
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LuDN2bCIyus#!
<Mmike> zato sto nemrem tmobile karticu stavit unutra, npr
<Mmike> ili, odem u austriju, nemrem austrisjku karticu stavit unutra
<Mmike> mislim, kakvo je to pitanje - zasto je to problem :)
<ivoks> ali vodafone...
<ivoks> kad sam ja isao u svicarsku, kupio sam usb stick njihov
<weshmashian> unrelated: http://bash.org/?947055
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ide na face
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, na hvaru je vipnet za dreck
<Mmike> BotaniCar, koju tarifu imas?
<BotaniCar> neku kaj vise ne postoji, malu 
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: Thumbs up :) 
<Mmike> za 400 kuna dobis wildfireS na 222 tarifi, za 550 na 111 tarifi
<Mmike> "zbog velikog zanimanja za nasu ponudu, moguce je da cete vise cekati"
<Mmike> i onda mi se odmah javi netko :)
<Mmike> lol
<BotaniCar> mislim da je moja tarifa na nivou "100" , potrosim vise za ZET karte nego za pricanje :)
<weshmashian> ja potrosim ravno na jednu ZET kartu mjesecno :)
<weshmashian> i to me obicno zaobidje kontrola
<weshmashian> doduse, neki dan me kontrolorka pita za kartu pa sam uredno u tom trenutku krenuo slat sms :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: ja kupim kartu na dane kad neidem auto na posel, bogme mi se skupi ~200kn na to .. 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ja u pravilu neidem autom, al' mi opet ode samo jedna karta
<BotaniCar> ja u pravilu ne kradem, pa tak ni ZET ne zakidam.
<weshmashian> fair enough :)
 * BotaniCar ceka da ga ivoks pita jel kupuje glazbu
<weshmashian> e, a jel' kupujes software? :)
<Mmike> https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/mobilne-usluge/narudzba/izbor-uredjaja-detalji/USB-Stick-Huawei-E583C-2-s-Wi-Fi-6947002?entityid=j1NaeyoPZMxtw3LeOLFdUP4aDy1PBv2T61vFTv2CIik1&characteristics=1
<Mmike> to mi treba
<Mmike> samo ovo je 1000 kuna
<Mmike> jebo mater
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a zakaj ne kupis ? mislim, ti bar 2x svake godine kemijas s nekakvim polurjesenjima :) Zbrini se jednom kak treba i bok
<Mmike> zato kaj kosta 1000 kuna
<Mmike> tvoj mobite kosta 300 kun
<Mmike> polovni, dakako
<SilverSpace> ja kupio onaj mali router i sad samo upiknem bilo koji usb 3g u njega i imam mrezu
<Mmike> jel' ima bateriju ruter? :)
<SilverSpace> nema 
<SilverSpace> radi na tri batrkije od 1.5 ako bas hoces
<ivoks> 1000kn je samo 200kn vise od tvoje cijene koju si spreman platiti
<ivoks> to su 4 koktela
<ivoks> ili 10ak rum koli
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidi ovo http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?categoryid=218&model=TL-MR3040
<Mmike> ivoks, da, al' za 800/500 kuna dobijem android uredjaj
<Mmike> pa mogu i mail cicat na njemu
<Mmike> ili gledat porn :)
<ivoks> Mmike: sta ga nisi kupio oda vec?
<ivoks> podsjecas me na jednog frenda
<Mmike> pa eto, trazim
<Mmike> kupit cu
<Mmike> cim nadjem
<ivoks> lik bi potrosio dva mjeseca trazeci
<SilverSpace> tp-link napravio i sa baterijom :) nisam znao do sad
<ivoks> sve skupa, u trazenje bi utrosio cca 500kn
<ivoks> da bi kupio uredjaj 20 kuna jeftiniji od onog prvog kojeg je vidio
<ivoks> jer 'negdje mora biti jeftinije;
<Mmike> super ak tebi 300 kuna nije puno :)
<ivoks> najbolje je mi kad mi pusaci kazu 'super ak tebi par sto kuna nije puno'
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> a svaki mjesec bace par sto kuna
<BotaniCar> nije mmike pusach samo zato kaj dela tam di dela 
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> pa velim, ak tebi nije 300 kuna puno, super :)
<Mmike> zato i vozis auto koji trosi k'o pol svemirskog broda :)
<Mmike> da, btw, ne pusim od 11 mjeseca prosle godine :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pusti ga, vish da je jalan na tvoju metodologiju pripreme i istrazivanja, i na to kaj imas za cigare :)
<BotaniCar> a,to kaj ti ne pusis je presmijesno :)
<BotaniCar> "osim dok sam pijan ili ovoono" == zapalis svaki dan malo 
<ivoks> Mmike: moj auto trosi 6l/100km :)
<ivoks> Mmike: to spada u kategoriju 'jebote, fakat nis ne trosi'
<ivoks> s obzirom da ima 155 konja
<ivoks> i to trosi jeftinije gorivo od onog koje trosi tvoja peglica :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to trosi ako ga voze na pauku a auto radi u leru ? :)
<ivoks> ne, to trosi na relacijama na kojima ja vozim
<ivoks> jasno da trosi 8-9l kada se vozi 220km/h
<BotaniCar> usput, kak je nezapazeno prosla objava da je diesel sad u kategoriji 1 za izazivanje i povezanost s rakom, preslo iz kategorije 2 (mozda povezano) u 1 (sigurno povezano).
<SilverSpace> novi  Galaxy Note ce imati 5.5" 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nije nezapazeno
<BotaniCar> Zakaj vladane zabrani prodaju otrova gradjanima ? 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ali ce i benzin tamo
<Mmike> ivoks, da, da, i ja imam 95 kila :)
<BotaniCar> i cigareta i benge
<SilverSpace> a bit ce cak i malo uzi
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pa gle koliko puta se u vijestima to obznanilo .. 
<ivoks> ah, vijesti
<Mmike> 'kad vozim 220 trosi 9l'
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, fakat ne pusim :) onak, smrdi mi cigareta
<ivoks> ok, 210, ne 220
<Mmike> par puta probao kad se zapijem, i fuj
<BotaniCar> Mmike: njaske, uzimao si moje cigare i pusio pred mojim okom :) 
<Mmike> pred godinu dana moguce
<Mmike> od 11 mjeseca prosle godine, no way
<BotaniCar> ne, zadnji put kod mene kad smo sjeli :) Nema ni 4 mjeseca :) Imas (opet)selektivnu memoriju :)
<Mmike> to je izmisljotina :)
<Mmike> jer nisam pusio sigurno
<Mmike> (cigarete)
<BotaniCar> trlababalan , trebam te fakat snimat' 
<Mmike> da, mogao bi :)
<Mmike> smrdi mi cigareta, cijelom svijetu pricam kak je lako prestat pusit, i bas sam dosao kod tebe, eto, zapalit jednu :)
<Mmike> nego, nevjernici, kupio sam HTC wildfire, stari, za 200 kuna
<Mmike> potrgan display
<Mmike> al' radi, veli lik
<Mmike> sutra cemo vidjet
<ivoks> ne znam kak mislis upalit opciju ako ne radi display na touchscreenu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pa ima onih remote-control-android softvera kojima ekran nije bas bitan
<ivoks> da, ako instaliras app
<BotaniCar> samo ne znam kak ce deployat klijent, vjerojatno se da iz shella
<Mmike> lik je rekao da je display potrgan, ne da ne radi
<Mmike> sutra cemo vidjet
<ivoks> mozda bi se moglo s adb-om nesto napraviti
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mozes razliku objasniti izmedju 'potrgan' i 'ne radi' ? 
<BotaniCar> potrgan == radi , ali se nikaj ne vidi ? :)
<Mmike> pa, nije li ocita?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: adb, da
<Mmike> kajjaznam, sutra cu ti rec :)
<Mmike> frend ima wildfire isto, sjeo na njega 101 put, ekran je potrgan
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nije ocita, to je pretpostavka , a one su majke .. 
<ivoks> vec si platio? :)
<Mmike> slomljeno staklo, napuko iznutra, ima neke cudne tockice
<Mmike> al' radi :)
<Mmike> pa se nadam da je nesto slicno
<Mmike> veli,m sutra cemo vidjet :)
<ivoks> mozda ti je to taj tvoj frend
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ne, ovo je neka curica iz srednje :)
<Mmike> cini mi se da se javila pod satom jer je saptala :0
<ivoks> nastava je gotova
<SilverSpace> opa :)
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> vish, zanimljiv detalj :)
<Mmike> uglavnom, sutra cemo znat :)
<ivoks> a mozda je stvarno bila pod satom
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> di je ivanec?
<Mmike> to je oko varazdina nekud, jeld?
<BotaniCar> jest
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> sad ce vozit jos
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> izmedju varazdina i krapine
<ivoks> nego, jesam ti rekao da me podsjecas na frenda... :)
<SilverSpace> ako je to pravi ivanec
<ivoks> da, ivaneca ima nekoliko
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, kojeg?
<Mmike> mislim, jel ga znam?
<Mmike> mozda sam ja taj frend na kojeg te podsjecam! :0
<SilverSpace> hm kaze Dinamo da nece navijace u bugarskoj kao zabranio im a ja znam da su vec spremna dva kombija koja idu 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kad dolazis po rakijetinu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: najavil sam se za kraj tjedna, ako ti ne smeta ostao bih pri tome 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> hm
<BotaniCar> ne beri brigu Mmike, nije mi preprodal tvoju :9
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ok povedi i Mmike 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako ga uspijem navabiti da se vidimo, tvoja rakija bu mi zadnja briga :)
<Mmike> macke su pre smijesne
<Mmike> kad naganjaju muhe :)
<obruT> bolje da macke naganjaju muhe nego da muhe naganjaju tebe :)
<ivoks> pozar kod vodica
<ivoks> a ucinilo mi se da je neki dim u tom smjeru
<SilverSpace> i to veliki pozar
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/racija-na-tour-de-franceu--uhicen-biciklist-cofidisa/1040195/
<SilverSpace> hehe
<obruT> preko skypea, ha ?
<obruT> a kad ja ljudima kazem da ne komuniciraju preko skype-a, onda sam paranoican :P
<BotaniCar> ceksad, tko mu je provalio skype ? 
<BotaniCar> kaj MS daje uvid vlastima u privatne prepiske ?
<obruT> pa ocito da
<SilverSpace> hebes skype
<SilverSpace> hebote ministar http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/203633/Podignite-cijene-smjestaja-pa-ce-trajekti-turistima-izgledati-jeftiniji.html
<ivoks> ne znam kolike su cijene
<ivoks> ali mi je vlasnik jedne tvrtke, sa 10ak zaposlenih, jucer rekao kako mu je preskupo s autom otici na otok
<ivoks> radje ostavi auto u splitu i ide katamaranom
<ivoks> sto je i ok, ako ti bas ne treba auto
<SilverSpace> Grčić: Investicijski "boom" će omesti loše prognoze HNB-a
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> trajekt od splita do vele luke kosta oko 600 kuna, za auto
<Mmike> katamaran je ok, ako si otocanin
<Mmike> naime, zbog njih postoje katamarani
<Mmike> ide u 7 ujutro s otoka, i u 16 iz splita
<Mmike> nedjeljom ide u 8
<Mmike> a na otoku auto dobro dodje
<Mmike> osim ako nisi na visu ili lastovu :)
<Mmike> lazem, 530 kuna je
<Mmike> prosle godine bilo 450
<ivoks> opet ce biti provaljenih racuna
<ivoks> http://pastebin.com/t2AhHUgE
<dodobas> hebo ih nesposobne, mijenjaju plinske insalacije u zgradi
<dodobas> pa su probili zid i dovukli novu instalaciju u stan, ali...
<dodobas> debili odrezali cijev prema bojleru, a ostavili staru instalaciju
<dodobas> jos su lijepo zacementirali rupu...
<dodobas> stvarno ne kuzim kako su tako uspijeli sjebat
<dodobas> jos ako sutra ne dodju, joj...
<ivoks> tu susjedu dosli popraviti vodovodne cijevi, pa prekinuli telefonski kabl (na ulici)
<Mmike> backup na starom wildfireu iz recoveryja traje daaaaaaaaaaaanima
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-11
<krkan1> pozdrav svima, imam mali problem sa linux mint moze pomoc?
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, de turni u topic 'nemojte pitati dal' mozete pitati, pitajte i budite strpljivi'
<MmikeDOMA> ili nestso takvo
<dodobas> Mmike: bila je nekad davno stranica na wikiu...
<dodobas> ??pitanja
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> dodobas, , da, to je isto k'o kad RBA stavi na ulogiravanje u svoj ebanking obavjest da isti ne radi
<weshmashian> \i
<weshmashian> nda... \o
<dodobas> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/IRC_postavljanje_pitanja
<dodobas> ma ok, ali bot je znao to ispljunuti...
<Mmike> Da, bot.
<Mmike> chaky!
<Mmike> dal' netko zna
<BotaniCar> o/
<Mmike> jel' moze gnometerminal imas autolinkove?
<BotaniCar> jutro, junaci
<Mmike> tipa, kad prepozna pattern da ga oznaci k'o url neki proizvoljni da mogu kliknit?
<Mmike> al' da mu ja sam slazem patterne?
<ivoks> prepoznaje linkove
<ivoks> a sad, moze li mu se odrediti sto je url; sigurno moze (open source je), samo je pitanja treba li rekompajlirati radi toga
<Mmike> eh, da
<Mmike> nisam tako mislio :)
<Mmike> gledam onaj rxwt, u njemu mosh u config to dodat
<BotaniCar> ima google neki helpdesk koji se moze kontaktirati ? 
<ivoks> Mmike: pa mozda je i u gnome terminalu samo rijec o configu
<Mmike> da, trazim bas
<Mmike> BotaniCar, send in a ticket :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: gledam, gdje ? 
<BotaniCar> muci me google analytics, i ne nalazim nikakav helpdesk 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' placas service?
<BotaniCar> ne
<Mmike> ako ne placas, mislim da mosh plakat
<Mmike> forumi ili nesto
<Mmike> nemam pojma, ne koristim nista od googleta
<Mmike> osim android :)
<Mmike> i google.com :)
<Mmike> i google maps nekad
<BotaniCar> ok, zadrzimo se na "ne znam" :) 
<Mmike> :P
<ivoks> san francisco zabranjuje nabavku apple racunala za gradsku vlast
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18790729
<jelly-home> mda, ukupno $50k 
<ivoks> da, nije puno
<ivoks> ali...
<ivoks> ako znas da je pravilo da 95% racunala za javnu upravu mora postovati EPEAT u SAD-u
<ivoks> to znaci da barem 95% racunala u javnoj upravi SAD-a *nece* biti Apple
<jelly-home> tu se moram sloziti sa Appleom, EPEAT je green washing
<ivoks> vrlo je jednostavno
<ivoks> apple proizvode je tesko reciklirati, a takvi su kakvi su samo radi pomodnosti
<jelly-home> i to ih prodaje
<jelly-home> nekom pomodnost, nekom elegantan dizajn
<jelly-home> http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-18791301 ... a onda je dosao sumar i sve nas potjerao
<Mmike> jelly, kak mislis, green washing?
<ivoks> Mmike: misli na americku verziju holy, a apple je americka verzija cacica
<ivoks> pa kao, holy pretjeruje
<Mmike> jelly-home, jel' ti dobro procitao misli? :)
<Mmike> ne slazem se bas da je EPEAT los
<jelly-home> mislim da na plotu svasta pise
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> zaposlili covjeka da odrzava ldap
<ivoks> i sve sto radi je to
<ivoks> imaju ni 100 entrya u ldap
<ivoks> dakle, ne server, vec sadrzaj ldapa
<ivoks> otvaraju 5 korisnickih racuna u godinu dana
<ivoks> pricamo o 1-2h posla u tjednu
<BotaniCar> pametnom dosta 
<BotaniCar> tko se jos zeli ubiti od posla ?
<obruT> ivoks: koja firma ?
<ivoks> obruT: drzavna
<obruT> to sam i mislio
<ivoks> mislim, nije lik los, trudi se
<ivoks> ali ono...
<ivoks> moram ga usporiti jer ce sve napraviti u tjedan dana
<obruT> cuo sam price iz jedne... otkad je dosla nova vlast, zaposlili hrpu novih ljudi koji su prakticki bespotrebni
<obruT> starom covjeku nisu produzili ugovor, a onda na njegovo mjesto, za dio posla koji je on radio zaposlili novog covjeka i jos pomocnika
<ivoks> bitno da su mladi :)
<dodobas> i zaposleni :)
<dodobas> sve sreca pa se definicija ne zaposlenosti lako promijeni ... :)
<dodobas> a time i statistika :)
<obruT> dodobas: kad vi obicno idete u Veljun za vikend ? petak nakon posla ili subota ujutro ?
<dodobas> obruT: nije jos sigurno za ovaj vikend
<obruT> ok
<obruT> mi cemo prakticki sigurno do Slunja, samo jos nismo odlucili jel petak ili subota
<obruT> jedino je prognoza bezveze, mozda kakvi pljuskovi budu padali :P
<ivoks> zna netko nekoga u zabi?
<ivoks> nekoga kome mogu poslati patch za ovaj njihov e-zaba paket
<ivoks> netko im treba objasniti da postrm i preinst skripte ne trpe exit code 1 kao rjesenje :)
<ivoks> ako je zadnja naredba rm /etc/filea/koji/ne/postoji
<ivoks> onda cijela skripa izadje sa 1
<civija> Siniša Vuco: "More nije za muškarce, nego za ženske, da pokazuju sise i guzice ako ih imaju. Žene su za to da se šetaju po plaži i da ih mi muškarci gledamo. Šta se muškarci imaju kupat?! Dok se neki glupan kupa, ja ću mu nategnuti žensku."
<civija> :)
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s480x480/484027_488792594467532_1204724230_n.jpg
<ivoks> svi smo mi atomska bica
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/nastavlja-se-ludilo-na-zrcu-ovdje-i-pripreme-za-party-izgledaju-odlicno/625217.aspx
<Mmike> prva slika
<Mmike> u slikama
<budz0r> civija: lol
<ivoks> vuco ce nategnuti... right :)
<Mmike> jel to ovo: ivoks isss
<Mmike> ivoks zaposlili covjeka da odrzava ldap
<Mmike> ivoks i sve sto radi je to
<Mmike> ivoks imaju ni 100 entrya u ldap
<Mmike> ivoks dakle, ne server, vec sadrzaj ldapa
<Mmike> ivoks otvaraju 5 korisnickih racuna u godinu dana
<Mmike> ivoks pricamo o 1-2h posla u tjednu
<Mmike> BotaniCar pametnom dosta 
<Mmike> BotaniCar tko se jos zeli ubiti od posla ?
<Mmike> obruT ivoks: koja firma ?
<Mmike> ivoks obruT: drzavna
<Mmike> obruT to sam i mislio
<Mmike> ivoks mislim, nije lik los, trudi se
<Mmike> ivoks ali ono...
<Mmike> ivoks moram ga usporiti jer ce sve napraviti u tjedan dana
<Mmike> obruT cuo sam price iz jedne... otkad je dosla nova vlast, zaposlili hrpu novih ljudi koji su prakticki bespotrebni
<Mmike> obruT starom covjeku nisu produzili ugovor, a onda na njegovo mjesto, za dio posla koji je on radio zaposlili novog covjeka i jos pomocnika
<Mmike> ivoks bitno da su mladi :)
<Mmike> dodobas i zaposleni :)
<Mmike> dodobas sve sreca pa se definicija ne zaposlenosti lako promijeni ... :)
<Mmike> dodobas a time i statistika :)
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> wtf?!
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhG49S_Ajnk
<Mmike> to sam htio :/
<dodobas> Mmike: ;D ;D :D pa kako
<obruT> pod "stari" nisam mislio star u godinama, nego covjek koji je vec radio u firmi, bio uhodan u posao i doticni posao radio "usput", a radio je i druge stvari
<obruT> i onda njega otfikare i za to sto je ovaj radio usput, jer je lako i jednostavno, zaposle dodatnog covjek i pomocnika
<ivoks> Mmike: ccc
<Mmike> da, jbg :/
<Mmike> debil
<Mmike> rodis se takav, sto ces
<Mmike> nego, ovi fakat imaju flyboard tamo
<Mmike> konacno razlog za otici na zrce
<ivoks> ma nema razloga za zrce
<ivoks> bio sam ja prije par godina
<ivoks> sami muski
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> C&C
<ivoks> posalje obavijest da ce raditi nadogranju u 9am utc, danas
<ivoks> i to posalju u 8:57am utc
<dodobas> Cock&Cock
<Mmike> ivoks, kak nema, flyboard!
<ivoks> dijete
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM8kEHjQz9U
<ivoks> Mmike: izgledao bi gore od pre zene na tom filmicu
<ivoks> i vjerojatno bi se zakucao u dno :)
<Mmike> ne, deda, nebi :)
<Mmike> gustao bih samo tako
<ivoks> http://www.hauntednorthamerica.com/Megalodon.jpg
<ivoks> http://media1.break.com/dnet/media/2009/8/71%20Megalodon.jpg
<ivoks> lol
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/402923_462467410444265_1514777671_n.jpg
<obruT> ja mislim da je ta zenska vrhunski zajebant... ono, Borat i Ali G su nula
<obruT> a ljudi puse spiku
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kak sam glup!
<ivoks> dva dana se borim s jednom naredbom koja nece proci
<ivoks> rebuildam bazu
<ivoks> reinstaliram, glupiram se
<ivoks> i onda otkrijem typo u naredbi
<Mmike> oce to, da, oce
<Mmike> disleksija je majka svij bzejaza
<ivoks> idem do bakomata, pa preseliti ured u birc na plazi
 * obruT razmislja da li da sad instalira novi utuntu na komp na poslu :P
<dodobas> obruT: archlinux FTW :)
<SilverSpace> hrac je kujac hebate 
<obruT> dodobas: nikad nisam volio pacmana, uvijek su me duhovi pojeli :P
<dodobas> obruT: mozda je vrijeme da se suocis s tim 
<Drago> Pozdrav
<BotaniCar|2> jebes mi sve ako ne predjem s kayakoa na neki drugi helpdesk softver. Imate nekaj za preporuciti, a da moze importati korisnike/tickete iz drugih sustava ?
<BotaniCar|2> Bok, Drago, oprosti, naletio si u pol mog kukanja :) 
<Drago> cek ja sam sad na redu
<Drago> :)
<Drago> uglavnom ovako da li postoji neka besplatna varijanta nagiosa?
<BotaniCar|2> samo ti ajde, ovo moje ionako nema veze s ubuntuom :)
<BotaniCar|2> nagios je besplatan
<Drago> ma gledam neke nod licence se naplacuju
<BotaniCar> ? jok
<BotaniCar> Nagios3 na server (badava je) , NRPE ili sto vec zelis na klijente (NRPE je besplatan)
<Drago> hmmmm ok trebam printer monitoring trenutno za oko 250 printera dislociranih u xy poslovnica
<Drago> u realnom vremenu sto bi nagios morao moc i onda moram slozit skriptu koja ce na ovaj ili noaj nacim obradivati podatke koje nagios prikupi
<BotaniCar> fino, udri :) 
<Drago> aha 
<jelly-home> zash NRPE a ne snmp?
<ivoks> nrpe na jednog klijenta
<ivoks> na dislociranoj lokaciji
<ivoks> jelly-home: snmp preko adsla?
<jelly-home> ionak imas vpn pa je nebitno
<ivoks> ako ima
<Drago> mora bit vpn
<jelly-home> eh... ko ima 250 poslovnica bez vpna ili vpdna?
<Drago> sam debili bi to imali bez vpna
<Drago> uglavnom idem potegnut nagios i instalirat ga kod sebe na mrezi pa pokusat to slozit ako ce ici
<BotaniCar> Uz to ne pise da je poslovnica 250 nego printera, koliko znamo, mozda su samo 2 poslovnice :)
<Drago> nije toliko poslovnica dosta toga je u centrali
<Drago> jedino je problem 
<Drago> sto u poslovnicama je po jedan terminal
<Drago> neznam kak bu to islo
<BotaniCar> "jedan terminal" ? 
<Drago> jedna mashina
<BotaniCar> sto ce ti vise, ako 'vidi' printere 
<BotaniCar> samo nemoj reci da je neki i386 :) 
<BotaniCar> LOL , kaj ja tipkam .. 
<BotaniCar> idem se sramit'
<Drago> bog zna moze bit nemam specifikaciju
<BotaniCar> A cuj, pogledaj si hardverske preduvjete za nagios prvo :) 
<Drago> ma nagios bi morao raditi na 486-tici
<BotaniCar> Ovisi o senzorima koje aktiviras, nije nuzno tako. 
<Drago> cekaj sad ide glupo pitanje
<Drago> znaci nagios ima client za windowse
<Drago> ima da nasao
<Drago> samo je pitanje da li ce to dobro raditi u realnom vremenu
<BotaniCar> Pravo je pitanje da li ti itreba real time monitoring ili su ti dovoljno dobri vremenski intervali od X minuta. Kad konfiguriras nagios3 server , vidjet ces da svaka vrsta senzora ima neki time-between-two-probes. 
<Drago> pa gle netreba mi ali kad me netko nazove i veli mi JOOOOOOOOOOOJ ne radi mi F. printer ja moram u tom trenutku u roku cca par minuta znat koji je error printer bacio 
<Drago> zato sam mislio real time
<BotaniCar> to znaci da ti reporting u stvari treba u intervalima od 5 min. To nagios hendla bez frke. Hendlao bi i real time, ali bi te mrezasi zatukli kad bi vidjeli kaj delas s prometom.
<Drago> isto tako sam razmisljao i o spiceworksu u kombinaciji sa nagiosom
<BotaniCar> spiceworks , kao helpdesk ?
<Drago> vise izrada mape mreze komponenti monitoring tonera nabava itd
<BotaniCar> I, kaj ti je razmisljanje donijelo ?
<Drago> cekam sad da mi se upgrade-a virtualka pa cu puknut nagios da stvarno vidim kaj tocno mogu iz njega izvuc.
<Drago> i da li mi je spiceworks uopce potreban
<BotaniCar> za IT management u kontekstu nabavke potrosnih materijala i sl. ti nagios ne vrijedi. kao ni za mapiranje (nagios ima mape, ali ih crtas ti, ne crta ih sam)
<Drago> onda ce morati biti i spiceworks koji to radi out of the box
<SilverSpace> i danas mi je vruce 
<BotaniCar> kajaznam, ja bi isao linijom da vidim koji se od asset management sustava moze bezbolno integrirati s nagiosom, ako si siguran da zelis monitoring kroz njega
<BotaniCar> mrmlj,fakat, pise da to moze 'iz kutije' :) lijepo
<jelly-home> nrpe vs check_mk?
<jelly-home> mrezni printeri obicno imaju snmp i slanje trapova na remote server
<jelly-home> al snmp je udp, ak u tom trenutku ispadne veza izgubis trap i ne znas da se neki vrag desio
<Drago> ima firma koja ima dignut nagios i spiceworks paralelno i veli kolega da to radi ok
<SilverSpace> Ford je velik pobjednik ovogodišnjeg međunarodnog izbora za internacionalni motor godine 2012
<SilverSpace> Maleni trocilindrični 1.0 Ecoboost
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> najvise nagrada je pokupio BMW
<SilverSpace> za svoje motore
<Drago> bas gledam na how to forge ovaj nagios sex za pamčenje
<Drago> Jel netko od vas cuo za ovo Print Audit
<dodobas> Mmike: vid djangonauta.... http://pastie.org/4237408
<dodobas> FFS
<SilverSpace> koji kralj http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6iwnnE12HCM#!
<BotaniCar> moze pomoc s apachetom ? Imam apache2 koji ima slozen proxy koji sadrzaj s porta 8089 spusta na 80 , sad ne mogu pristupiti sadrzajima koje bi inace posluzio na portu 80 ( konkretno , nemogu do munina ). Prije sam imao http://ip.adresa:8089 za jednu aplikaciju i http://ip.adresa/munin za munin ; sad mi je aplikacija na http://ip.adresa , a do munina ne znam doci
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: ip adrese sux, slozi vhostove
<BotaniCar> mislis da na http://aplikacija sluzi aplikaciju, a na http:/aplikacija-munin sluzi munin ? 
<ivoks> to se slozi tako da ti apache slusa na oba porta
<ivoks> i onda imas jedan vhost ip_adresa:80
<ivoks> u kojem definiras di ti je munin
<ivoks> i drugi vhost ip_adresa:8089
<ivoks> u kojem definiras tu aplikaciju
<jelly-home> al on ne zeli da u urlu pise:8089
<jelly-home> hence proxy
<BotaniCar> jest
<ivoks> aha
<BotaniCar> imam korisnike i Narucitelja koji to percipiraju kao velik problem
<ivoks> onda samo u proxyu excludas /munin
<jelly-home> e to
<BotaniCar> cek, apache ima proxy exclude ? o0o0o , thx, idem chitnut
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> al opet, poseban vhost za svako djubre bi bio bitno ljepsi nacin
<BotaniCar> jelly: slazem se , ali .. KISS , imam slozeno kak sam dobio, i prckao bi sto manje 
<ivoks> pogledaj dokumentaciju za mod_proxy
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mislio sam da vec jesam, ocito nisam dovoljno pazljivo citao kad sam fulao exclude
<BotaniCar> thx jos jednom 
<ivoks> ne sjecam se kako se tocno zove
<ivoks> mozda nije bas exclude :)
<BotaniCar> proxypass, ako dobro citam
<ivoks> e da
<ivoks> proxypass, ako se dobro sjecam
<ivoks> hm... nis od debugiranja u VM-u na laptopu na plazi
<ivoks> 2GB nisu dovoljna :/
<ivoks> a i zapalit ce mi se laptop
<jelly-home> ivoks: kaj nemas VMove u oblaku
<ivoks> nije tak jednostavno... moram podvalit image koji sam ja napravio
<ivoks> al imam server na kojeg sam to sad prebacio :)
<BotaniCar> nekaj krivo delam , pokusao sam dodati "  ProxyPass /munin !" , ne radi ; pokusao sam i "ProxyPass /var/www/munin !" takodjer ne radi. 
<ivoks> !?
 * ivoks rucak
<BotaniCar> "The ! directive is useful in situations where you don't want to reverse-proxy a subdirectory."
<BotaniCar> ako ne dam "!" onda dobijam greske kod restarta apachea (ProxyPass|ProxyPassMatch needs a path when not defined in a location ili ProxyPass URL must be absolute)
<jelly-home> a di si ga stavio
<jelly-home> u <VirtualHost>?  u <Directory>?  Drito u apache2.conf?!
 * jelly-home sve radi preko vhostova
<obruT> bwahahaha, citam neku marketinsku specifikaciju i komentare u njoj i naletim na informaciju da sam isprogramirao jedan portal za koji ni sam ne znam da postoji :)
<obruT> sad biram rijeci za demantij :P
<BotaniCar> jelly: dodano je na dno httpd.conf fajle , cek da pejstbinam sve
<BotaniCar> http://pastebin.com/a8WHR45u
<BotaniCar> ovo je kaj trenutno imam tamo ; i to radi (app se posluzuje) , sad sam mislio dodati drugi virtualhost , i samo mu dati 'pravi' documentroot
<BotaniCar> medjutoa, ne radi
<BotaniCar> pasmater kak sam blesav .. nisam restartao apache
<BotaniCar> Hvala na pomoci, decki .. 
<jelly-home> \o/
<BotaniCar> --|
<BotaniCar> ./\
<ivoks> mozes i razmak staviti
<ivoks> \o/
<jelly-home>  
<ivoks>   |
<jelly-home> BWAHAHA
<BotaniCar> ahahahaha !!!! to toto 
 * jelly-home evil
 * ivoks  
<Mmike> kupnja stana na kredit - najgluplja stvar koju sam napravio
<ivoks> da, drugi put iskesiraj :)
<ivoks> treba rentat stanove i bok
<ivoks> selis kad trebas
<ivoks> u krizi cijene padaju, za razliku od kredita, koji rastu
<ivoks> a vrijednost stana pada :)
<ivoks> ili kupiti dva, pa rentati jedan (veci)
<ivoks> idem doma
<Mmike> upavo to!
<Mmike> rentat
<Mmike> i selis kad trebas
<Mmike> sad i ak hocu otic zivjet u zanzibar imam isusovu muku sa stanom
<jelly-home> os prodat? :-DD
<obruT> treba rentat dva stana i za cijenu rentarine zivjet ko covjek u tajlandu
<Mmike> da, a kupis ih na kredit
<obruT> e pa sad bi ti i kredit :P
<Mmike> i nekak ih izrentas tak da ti je rata kredita 3put manja od rente :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: pa jeste kupili novogradnju i uboli onih 14-15k ojra od drzave
<Mmike> jelly-home, kupio pred 6 godina cca, 4 godine stan bio star onda
<Mmike> 90k eura za 62 i sitno kvadrata
<Mmike> jos 6 godina mi ostalo
<Mmike> al' svejedno
<jelly-home> eh
<Mmike> nabijem ih na kisobran i zarotiram oko mosnji
<jelly-home> 6 godina izduraj a onda mozes i prodat 
<SilverSpace> lubenica
<SilverSpace> hladna
<jelly-home> kockasta?
<SilverSpace> okrugla :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa nisi lose prosao
<jelly-home> eh
<ivoks> 90k eura je ok za 62 kvadrata, rekao bih
<jelly-home> ivoks: cekaj dok pocne placat zenu i djecu
<Mmike> 1450 eura kvadrat
<ivoks> pa to bi si ja mogao ubost
<Mmike> al' pred 6 godina
<jelly-home> tj. djecu, zena je vec tu
<ivoks> a sta cu mu ja sad
<Mmike> u medjuvremenu je bilo i 2100 :)
<Mmike> sad nemam pojma koliko je
<jelly-home> bice MmikeKUKA
<ivoks> kukao je on vec
<ivoks> proslo ga je
<jelly-home> onda LELE?
<dodobas> jelly-home: ima macke kao pilot projekt
<jelly-home> macke su skoro samodostatne, pas je vec nekakav upgrade
<ivoks> ja placam najam prostora za obrt i komunalije za kucu od 250 kvadrata
<ivoks> a ni jedno ni drugo nije moje :D
<jelly-home> hmha.  Mozda bi ja mogao prijaviti obrt na adresu od staraca koja mi je ionako jos na osobnoj
<ivoks> ja sam bas odjavio
<jelly-home> kolko Pula ima prirez
<ivoks> ma prirez ti je najmanja stavka u svemu skupa
<jelly-home> nemoj me plasit
<jelly-home> al nije lose, Prirez porezu na dohodak plaća se po stopi od 7,5% od utvrđene osnovice
<ivoks> pa jel imas obrt?
<jelly-home> ne jos
<dodobas> jelly-home: pa cek... uskoro :)
<ivoks> ne zelim te plasiti, ali...
<ivoks> zajebi to, otvori firmu
<Mmike> what ivoks said
<Mmike> zajebi obrt
<ivoks> drzava mrzi obrtnike
<ivoks> od poreza do prava
<ivoks> kao obrtnik imas manja prava nego nezaposleni
<jelly-home> nisam siguran da mojih 30-50kkn prihoda zavređuje doo
<jelly-home> nb, imam 9-17 posal, ovo je vise sa strane
<ivoks> otvori firmu i drzi kapital u firmi
<ivoks> porez na to ce ti biti 20%
<ivoks> a ako to prebacis u obrt...
<ivoks> ostat ces bez pola
<jelly-home> pih
<ivoks> doduse, ne znam kak je to kad si vec zaposlen
<ivoks> ja imam obrt, pa sam firmu otvorio sa strane
<ivoks> nekako mi se cini da ja u ovoj zemlji sve radim naopacke :)
<jelly-home> mda, al ti imas bar jednu nulu vise prometa
<ivoks> a jebiga
<ivoks> sav taj promet zavrsi u dzepu drzave :)
<ivoks> i onda im jos uvijek nije dosta
<jelly-home> i kaj onda, auto na firmu, sav hardver na firmu
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/531495_10150928584823342_107019029_n.jpg
<ivoks> drek auto na firmu
<ivoks> bolje ti je imati auto na sebe
<ivoks> i to sam krivo napravio, napisao sam na firmu
<jelly-home> pih
<ivoks> za 1km dobijes 2kn ako je auto na tvoje ime
<ivoks> a kada je na firmu, prizna ti se 70% troskova za gorivo
<Mmike> ivoks, cek, zaposlen si u firmi i imas obrt?
<Mmike> da, i nemres si odbit PDV
<ivoks> ne, imam obrt i vlasnik sam firme
<Mmike> a tko je zaposlen u firmi?
<ivoks> drugi
<Mmike> al' nisi direktor firme?
<ivoks> oni koji rade, kak tko je zaposlen :)
<jelly-home> a i ne mora biti niko zaposlen, mozes imat doo sa direktorom
<ivoks> jesam
<jelly-home> i fikusom
<Mmike> jelly-home, ne vise
<ivoks> direktor sam
<jelly-home> Mmike: otkad to
<Mmike> d.o.o. nesmije bti bez zaposlenih
<Mmike> od nove godine, mislim
<ivoks> ma to su ti price za malu djecu
<SilverSpace> nije li ovo malo presmješno http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/203836/Novokmet-potvrden-uz-negodovanje-HDZ-a.html
<Mmike> jeps, zakon o trgovackim drustvima je jedna od tih uspavanki
<ivoks> Mmike: frend ti je ravnatelj HRT-a
<ivoks> hoce sada moci po spagi dobiti minutazu? :D
<Mmike> si vidio, a? :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> sjecate se wildfrea od jucer?
<Mmike> e, pa nije widlfire
<Mmike> nego neki prastari drek sa windows mobile 6
<Mmike> :/
<ivoks> :)))
<jelly-home> wm6, to je bio super OS
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/179180_10151070045371014_1171127268_n.jpg
<ivoks> sta fali na ovoj slici
<ivoks> heritage flight over manhattan
<ivoks> ali jedan fali...
<Drago> Pozdrav
<Drago> Evo jedno pitanjce 
<Drago> igrom slučajeva sam morao preseliti svoj privatni servis iz kuće u stan te shodno tome moram kupiti neki WLAN AP
<Drago> E sad mora imati client mode (ako se to jos uvijek tako zove zadnji sam slozio pred dobrih 5 godina)
<Drago> ili wds bridge
<Drago> gledao sam tp-link wr743nd kao neko rjesenje jel ima kaj mozda bolje a da je za te pare 
<Drago> 741nd sam cuo da ne radi sa stock firmware dobro ali sa dd-wrt da nije loš
<ivoks> ne bi znao, ja za sve uzimam stari, isprobani, neunistivi wrt54gl
<ivoks> i gore stavim tomato :)
<Drago> a di cu ga nac
<Drago> aha nasao 
<Drago> 354,90
<Drago> u msan-a
<ivoks> sigurno mozes naci bolje
<Drago> mislis novo ili polovno
<ivoks> ne, noviji neki uredjaj
<ivoks> wrt54gl je model star, pa valjda skoro 10 godina
<ivoks> pozdrav
<ivoks> ok, nije 10, 7 :)
<ivoks> Mmike: imam jednu dobru vijest za tebe
<ivoks> Mmike: samsung galaxy s3 ima 'server account' gdje definiras svoj server i bazu gdje ce ti biti kalendar i kontakti
<ivoks> Mmike: i onda to sinkronizira
<ivoks> naravno, uz to jos ima i LDAP :)
<jelly-home> moj TL-WR841ND moze vrtiti dva neovisna SSID-a, pa valjda jedan mozes biti client jedan AP, kostao je nekih 250kn u Protisu; 741ND je isti kufer sa jednom fizickom antenom manje
<jelly-home> neovisna* -- moraju bit na istom kanalu
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-12
<Mmike> daklem, ivoks
<Mmike> sjecas se jucer kako si imao gresku koju si trazio danima?
<Mmike> ja 40 minuta gledam zasto nginx apache i rpaf seru
<Mmike> i sad tek skuzim da imam: RPAFenable Off
<Mmike> debil!
<Mmike> onak, trebalo bi me nacrtat i uokvirit da me nema
<dodobas> trebo bi veliki okvir za to :P
<dodobas> Mmike: vid' http://jamie-wong.com/2012/07/11/my-mercurial-setup-and-workflow-at-khan-academy/
<Mmike> gut
<weshmashian> \o
<BotaniCar|2> ./o\
<BotaniCar|2> proradio google analytics sam od sebe .. 
<BotaniCar|2> pa se ti osloni na njih .. 
<BotaniCar|2> ni strgani ne znaju bit' :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: http://i.imgur.com/54mgp.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> samo tren , mergeam 2GB text file pun rijeci kao pi*ka , ku*ac i DINAMO u susjedov grub.conf , jedva cekam da reboota kantu :)
<BotaniCar|2> Muahahahah
<Mmike> smijeh
<dodobas> ako vas zanima http://www.linuxzasve.com/knjiga-o-gitu
<ivoks> kak je vruce
<Mmike> kak je sphinx glup komad softvera :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jel?
<Mmike> ivoks,  tu nocas padalo k'o mutavo, sad je bas fino
<ivoks> ovdje nije pala kisa otkako sam dosao
<ivoks> ~ dva mjeseca
<dodobas> ivoks: sva sreca pa mozes gledati kako se more isparava :P
<ivoks> doslovno se isparava
<ivoks> danas sam otisao plivati u 7 ujutro
<ivoks> pretoplo
<ivoks> a popodne bude toliko toplo da ti je vruce kad udjes u more; toplije nego zrak
<dodobas> tzv. pišalina
<ivoks> ne, gore
<ivoks> petak prosli
<ivoks> noge su me pekle, bez zajebancije
<ivoks> izlazim iz mora i noge me peku od vrucine
<ivoks> u plicaku je sigurno more bilo 35
<obruT> ivoks: namazi se kremom za suncanje :P
<BotaniCar|2> Namazi se kikiriki putrom i trazi neku cehinju da te shiba celerom ! Ako ce te i peci noge, neces imati vremena da te smeta
<dodobas> ma ne, maslinovo ulje i ružmarin, pa podlijevaj po potrebi :)
<Mmike> pitanje za sistemac-posao: vidi na koje je sve strojeve spojen stroj na kojem jesi
<Mmike> ma ne, loj, mast, piva. Da se korica fino napravi :)
<dodobas> bez korice nista
<obruT> ako me sto zivcira kod firefoxa i x-a je to kad mi firefox s otvorenom stranicom koja ima fading-out-fading-in fotke koji sam pokrenuo na udaljenim x-ima preko NX-a lokalni x server ucini totalno neupotrebljivim
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: a jel vrijedi ako, umjesto da pogledam di sam sve spojen, ubijem sve konekcije bez gledanja ? :)
<Mmike> obruT, kad tjeras to kroz sporu mrezu :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ne :)
<BotaniCar|2> kajaznam, nema shanse da na razgovoru za posao napisem 'netstat -anal' ili nekaj jednako kinky :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> nije dobro :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> kako mi, na 72GB stroju, imanje 900MB swapa pomaze?
<BotaniCar|2> :) :)
<BotaniCar|2> isto kao meni ona MS usb-as-cache spika .. gurnem 256MB stick u komp s 8GB memorije, i ovaj mi ponudi da ubrza sustav s tim stickom .. right
<dodobas> pa hoce :)
<dodobas> ako imas 128Mb bit ce jos brze
<BotaniCar|2> nisam se sjetio probati upiknuti vise USB kljuceva i reci da ubrza sustav sa svima .. to zna da li je podrzano
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> bome sparina odvratna
<dodobas> super je :)
<BotaniCar|2> veli MS da na windowsima 7 mogu piknuti vise USBova :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: ako to radi instaliram Windose vec danas :)
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: pishe da radi
<obruT> odlicno.. sad kupujem 16 usb hubova, spojim ih u tree i u svaki popiknem usb stickove
<obruT> ima da windoze lete
<BotaniCar|2> hub ce ti postati bottleneck
<BotaniCar|2> mozda ako nabavis USB3 hub
<BotaniCar|2> nego, ima tko da iskon koristi , da mi pogleda nekaj vezano uz DNS ? Nemrem dobiti odgovor od ISKON DNSa prek HT-mreze ,pa .. 
<dodobas> se culi za onaj neki thunderbold port... kao 10Gbs
<SilverSpace> mali zeleni http://www.jutarnji.hr/otkriveni-dokumenti-iz-drzavnog-arhiva--izvanzemaljci-na-zemlji-provode-praznike-/1040545/
<SilverSpace> obruT: koliko vam ono treba za uspon na sljeme od crte do crte
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ping! :) 
<jelly-home> no response from host
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: pucaj
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: mozes mi nslookup-ati 2 zapisa kroz iskon dns ? 
<jelly-home> mogu
<BotaniCar|2> msg
<Mmike> kaj msg
<Mmike> daj tu
<Mmike> jebala te tajnovitost
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ne vjerujem...
<ivoks> kompajliram kernel :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: pun kua, jucer 37 minuta :P stedio sam se pa se zajebo, skuzio na kraju da jos imam dosta snage pa ocito nisam isao na maksimumu :P
<obruT> SilverSpace: inace, drogerasi voze za 26-27 minuta :P
<jelly-home> Mmike: kaj bolje da sam tu pejstal 20 linija od dig-a?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: Mmike ima veliku zelju uciti na mojim greskama :) Ljubav je uzajamna :)
<Mmike> jelly-home,ne :) 
<jelly-home> long story short, korisnik je kriv (kao obicno)
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol :) dopingasi 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: evo samo za Mmike-ta mogu pejstat msg ako dozvoljavas
<BotaniCar|2> jasno da moze, ako spam cistuncima ne smeta :)
<jelly-home> majica od barracude, iza pise EAT SPAM
<BotaniCar|2> "no kdump initial disk found" wooohoo, sad ce rebuild trajati dan i po 
<jelly-home> nije dracut tolko spor
<BotaniCar|2> rebuilding /boot/trlababalan.img ... estimated time > forever
<BotaniCar|2> Ono sto mi najvise smeta na virtualkama je kaj nemaju LED diode koje mogu gledat' dok rostaju po disku, oni indikatori na dnu ekrana virtualke jednostavno nisu prava stvar
<jelly-home> kaj nema grafice sa disk i cpu i inim
<ivoks> kaj ti sjedis ispred servera inace?
<jelly-home> vSphere ima svakakve grafove
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: ne, vec dugo nisam imao radno mjesto na kojem sam sjedio na serveru .. malo mi fali buka i te lampice :)
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/silovao-je-brat-mama-mi-je-skakala-trbuhu-da-bih-pobacila-clanak-430066
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: kak mozemo reci da jedan digitalni graf moze supstituirati zaruljicu :)
<ivoks> brat od 23 godine siluje sestru od 15, koja hoda s likom od 32 godine
<ivoks> da, u zagrebu
<jelly-home> ivoks: radije cu citat #ubuntu-f1 ili #ubuntu-mysql nego #ubuntu-zgadi-mi-zivot, plz exercise restraint
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> danas u serijalu ucimo o kulturama iz web stripova: romi u rusiji http://barxotka.com/comic/cover-2/
<Mmike> znate ono
<Mmike> kad jos nije nit podne
<Mmike> a vi vise nemreet 
<Mmike> sqlalchemy, redis, mongo, sphinx, phpzend, varnihs, picka materina!
<Mmike> ubit sve, prebacit na microsoft, i nek tlace njihov tech support!
<ivoks> pricaj mi...
<ivoks> danas dobijem mail iz taivana da im treba driver za uredjaj
<ivoks> do sutra
<ivoks> u taivanu je proslo 16h vec
<jelly-home> ha
<obruT> Mmike: to ti je tak kad se bakces s opensorsom
<jelly-home> Mmike: ko ce ti onda placat kredit ak predju na MS
<Mmike> ja sam
<Mmike> kupit cu polje maka
<Mmike> i radit makovnjace 
<Mmike> i zakaj sad OPET ne radi fakin search u USRANOM kayaku :/
<Mmike> popizdit :/
<Mmike> mislim da cu i danas vozit karting
<Mmike> nema smisla
<ivoks> a buildanje kernela na ARM-u traje... onak, dosta :)
<ivoks> prakticki, imas samo jednu priliku :)
<obruT> Mmike: a da tuces zenu ? jeftinije je :)
<Mmike> obruT, LOL! :)
<Mmike> manijak
<obruT> :)
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqAUmgE3WyM
<ivoks> proizvodi ovo ^
<ivoks> ja cu odmah kupiti :)
<jelly-home> heh. "Vratit će se Walter, jebat će vam mater"
<SilverSpace> opet http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/na-slapovima-krke-utopio-se-25-godisnji-rus-clanak-430167
<Mmike> ivoks, jebeno :) ima 101 inkarnacija toga, frend sam slozio svoju :)
<Mmike> a vidio sam i lego technic :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=useles+machine&oq=useles+machine&gs_l=youtube-reduced.3..0i10l4.39800.42881.0.43007.21.16.2.1.1.1.450.1687.9j5j4-1.15.0...0.0...1ac.rS3HXEIVWpQ
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ne znam na kojoj ste verziji stali , ja sam na 4.00.3x, i sad OPET moram nadograditi jer search i dalje ne radi kak treba od svud i OPET tvrde da novi release to popravlja .. 
<Mmike> kayako je jedan veliki veliki drek
<BotaniCar|2> kaj sad da delam, rebuilda mi taj ramdisk i prijavljuje svake 2 minute da mu je neki task 'hung for more than 120 sec" .. kak ljudima treba taj server bootao sam ga s starijim kernelom, ali bi nocas to rado slozio, da ga samo pusti da izvrti rebuild uz silno cekanje, ili mu mogu kak reci da ignorira hung-ove ,odnosno skrati wait_time ? 
<jelly-home> pa pusti ga da se builda sad
<BotaniCar|2> sad nemrem,developerima makina treba pod hitno, restartao sam ga samo zato jer se moralo 
<BotaniCar|2> morati cu to nocas, znaci predlazes da ga pustim da se izvrti as-is ?
<jelly-home> ne moras imati bootan bas taj kernel
<BotaniCar|2> hmm ? mozes malo detaljnije ? 
<BotaniCar|2> mogu rebuildati dok je bootan s drugim kernelom ? 
<jelly-home> naravno
<jelly-home> samo ne znam napamet kak
<BotaniCar|2> znas mi reci kaj da guglam ?
<ivoks> ides...
<ivoks> lik je pobrojao sva ubojstva u bibliji :)
<ivoks> http://dwindlinginunbelief.blogspot.com/2010/04/drunk-with-blood-gods-killings-in-bible.html
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: #rhel je preko puta ak je to rhel mashina
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: centos, close enough, hvala 
<jelly-home> onda #centos
<ivoks> ako ti je initrd build hung for 120 seconds, onda ti je i/o riknuo
<ivoks> dovidjenja disk
<ivoks> jer buildanje initrda je zbilja, gotovo iskljucivo, pisi/brisi operacija
<jelly-home> ma ko zna kakav on bagavi kernel ima i koji proces je hung task
<jelly-home> mozda neki modprobe mozda su u sumi
<jelly-home> to je initrd za kdump, ko zna kaj su redhetovci nadrobili unutra
<BotaniCar> ivoks: virtualka je, host HDD radi 
<BotaniCar> gledam host I/O i virtualka ga ne gazi opche
<Mmike> dodobas, kak da pipu kazem da rebuilda paket?
<jelly-home> doduse nisam siguran kaj ce mu kdump na centosu, ak se skrsi ionako nema support
 * jelly-home stavlja kdump tek nakon sto se stroj par puta skrsi
<dodobas> pip uninstall/pip install :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak kaj ce mi, akd nazicam slobodne masone poput vas za pomoc, rado dam dodatne informacije 
<ivoks> quad core arm nije ni tako spor
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> samo install je dosta
<Mmike> povuce novo, izbuilda
<ivoks> real nudi 50 milijona eura za modrica
<Mmike> http://www.show.hr/poster/pristojan-aparat-nema-sto/
<ivoks> hm... nmon
<ivoks> prvi put cujem
<Mmike> doso mi je diiiiiisk, doso mi je diiiiiiiiisk
<Mmike> opce neznam zasto ista ikad idem kupiti u ducan
<Mmike> za 15-30 kuna sve mi donesu
<obruT> za ljubitelje fotografije i biciklizma... http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2012/07/tour_de_france_2012_part_one.html
<dodobas> Mmike: nisi rekao da zelis noviju verziju paketa  :)
<BotaniCar> Mujo uzme tel. i nazove stranku: 
<BotaniCar> - Halo, ovdje Mujo, je li to Nezavisna Stranka ? 
<BotaniCar> - Da gospodine, što želite ? 
<BotaniCar> - Htio bi postati predsjednik, koji su uvjeti ? 
<BotaniCar> - Jeste li vi ludi ? 
<BotaniCar> - Jesam, ima li još koji uvjet?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaki disk imas ?
<Mmike> 2 TB
<BotaniCar> Porn much ? 
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> za ovja doma svoj strogage kurcic
<Mmike> crko mi disk, pa mi je rejd digrejdan
<Mmike> rebuild ce trajati danima
<Mmike> mozda bi mogo novi kontrolac piknit, a?
<Mmike> kaj brijete, jel' bi to brze bilo?
<Mmike> da imam svaki disk na svom PCI kontroleru?
<BotaniCar> isti dzavo
<Mmike> ali, na jednom PCI kontroleru imam dva SATA slota/porta
<Mmike> znaci da
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ma idem probat, kaj me moze kostat :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/teleskop-hubble-otkrio-peti-plutonov-mjesec/625457.aspx
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> svaki kamen oko plutona mu je sad mjesec najednom :)
<Mmike> uz to sto pluton vise nije planet :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> zna mi netko reci zakaj se kod prelaska na verzije 3.X:X kernela promijenila i numeracija ( iz X.X.X.X u X.X.X ) ?
<jelly-home> %@# ih radovi na elektromrezi u pol sezone po danu
 * jelly-home nema struje
 * BotaniCar ceka kad ce njemu nestat
<BotaniCar> u KOZUMu prekoputa dovukli agregator, ELEKTRA nije ostavila nikakve ceduljice, ali vise vjerujem zakljucku da konzumovci znaju nekaj kaj ja ne znam nego praznom sanducicu 
<jelly-home> heheh
<jelly-home> u zg imam ups, drzi 20-30 minuta router, pc i monitor al svejedno je bar jednom uspjelo nenajavljeno nestati na dulje od toga
<BotaniCar> nda, 30 min ups-a mi je jedva dovoljno da pozatvaram sve otvorene prozore i FAPnem do kraja prije nego ugasim browser :) 
<BotaniCar> http://www.cracked.com/article_18939_8-stupid-amazon-products-with-impressively-sarcastic-reviews.html
<BotaniCar> "how to avoid big ships" .. vadafaq ..
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vlada-otvara-vrata-samozaposljavanju--ako-imate-10-kuna--moci-cete-prijaviti-svoju-tvrtku-/1040581/
<BotaniCar> o , lol 
<BotaniCar> odakle mi 10kn, zivim od place :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> cf-katica, zapanjujuce spora :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: umjesto na kafu, odi otvorit firmu
<BotaniCar> jelly: od kad imam kredit za stan i dijete, bio sam 'vani' jedno 4x .. Al, necu sad kenjat, dobro je ivoks rekao, ako imam za cigare, imam i za  ... firmu :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: samo jos moram smisliti kak cu paru za davanja skupiti jednom kad otvorim mini doo .. su mozda i davanja u rangu 10kn ? :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja sam odmah na pocetku odustao od cf-kartice 
<Mmike> a znam
<Mmike> al' ja ju imam
<Mmike> i sad kaj je tu je
<Mmike> oce netko kupit segatu od 80 GB?
<obruT> Mmike: na cemu koristis tu cf karticu ?
<Mmike> obruT, / mi je na njoj
<Mmike> ova segata je dost bucna, pa sam onda / preselio s nje na CF karticu
<Mmike> a ova tri WD diska koja imam sad unutra su bezsumni
<Mmike> pa mi je storage box fno tih
<Mmike> al' kako je CF karta spora :)
<Mmike>      [>....................]  recovery =  0.0% (1410964/1953512960) finish=553.4min speed=58790K/sec
<obruT> aha, neki kucni servercic ?
<Mmike> ok, nit ovo ne briljira bas :/
<jelly-home> trebao bi mi platit dvije pive da ju uzmem, a kamoli da je kupim za non-zero amount
<Mmike> obruT, ja
<Mmike> segatu?
<Mmike> pih, dzeli
<Mmike> nevjernice
<Mmike> disk je radio cca 4-5 mjeseci
<Mmike> i od onda stoji ugasen u stsroju
<Mmike> sad sam ga van izvadio
<jelly-home> od 80GB?  Kad je to bilo, 2003?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: radio je 4-5 mjeseci u prosom stoljecu,ha ? :D
<obruT> 80 GB ? pa na to cak stane 10 filmova :P
<obruT> skoro :)
<Mmike> pa, da
<Mmike> tak nekak :)
<jelly-home> da je 2.5" jos bi donekle bio koristan
<Mmike> nije, 2006te recimo
<Mmike> e, da, IDE je disk :)
<jelly-home> da je 2.5" IDE bio bi isto koristan za stare laptope
<obruT> ili amige
<jelly-home> ako neko to jos trosi, da
 * jelly-home demoe gleda na jubito :-|
<obruT> nije to to :)
<obruT> kad gledas demo, a onda te u sred trazi da zamjenis disketu :)
<obruT> 9 fingers npr. :)
<BotaniCar> Ovaj demo mi je ostao u sjecanju kao najjaci ikad , 63kB orgazma: http://www.scene.org/file.php?file=/parties/2000/theparty00/in64/fr08_final.zip&fileinfo 
<Mmike> kak svaki put muku mucim s esatom
<obruT> BotaniCar: to je neki za DOS ?
<jelly-home> heh, fr08, davno je to bilo
<BotaniCar> obruT: na windowsima sam to cherao 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: to cudo je toliko staro da radi pod winetom
<BotaniCar> Da da , fakat je cudo :)
<BotaniCar> OpenGL,ako se ne varam :) 
<jelly-home> .the .product .works .under .wine
<BotaniCar> Sad kad cujem muziku na pocetku demoa, najezim se :)
<Mmike> root@buntor /etc/munin/plugins# nvclock --help
<Mmike> Segmentation fault
<jelly-home> al onaj 4k iz 2009 mi je nenadmasiv, rgba_tbc_elevated.zip
<Mmike> super
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne sjecam se toga, das link ? 
<BotaniCar> http://www.scene.org/file.php?file=%2Fparties%2F2009%2Fbreakpoint09%2Fin4k%2Frgba_tbc_elevated.zip&fileinfo ? 
<jelly-home> vjerojatno
<jelly-home> al treba ti nesto tipa GTX8800 da bi radilo
<jelly-home> ima 720p i 1080p video za download
<BotaniCar> onda nish, imam integriranu intelicu u ovoj kanti :) To nemre ni blue screen nacrtat ispravno :)
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5CTFMuFvb0
<jelly-home> fora su i ovi backporti, 2nd Reality za C64 i Desert Dream za C64
<BotaniCar> *gasp* , ovo je brutalica
<ivoks> bemti nestajanje struje
<Mmike> rescan-scsi-bus.sh bi mi trebao naci esata diskove, right?
<dodobas> jel se moze tomcat6 bindat samo na localhost interface ?
<obruT> dodobas: moze
<SilverSpace> stigo mi IR mjerac temperature pa sad mogu pogledati svaki chip koliko je vruc
<obruT> pogledaj parametre za connector u konfiguraciji
<obruT> address parametar ak se ne varam
<dodobas> obruT: divno, radi, tnx
<Mmike> "Katolički bogoslovni fakultet...jebo vam pas mater retardiranu vama i vašem zaklamavanju dopisa sa po 3 male klamerice jedna ispod druge. Da su vam Isusa tako na križ zaklamali, još ga ne bi skunuli do danas. Idioti prokleti popovski...umrite."
<Mmike> frend, radi u MZTu na urudzbenom ili di vec :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kerlijevu rjecitost reklamiras ? reci cu mu da je u duhu i dalje na ircu :)
<Mmike> odvalio sam se od smijeha sad :)
<ivoks> make mrproper :D
<ivoks> ah, kad se sjetim...
<BotaniCar> kakve se graficke (ati/nvidia) kupuju ove godine za linux mashine ?
<jelly-home> ovisi jel oces crunchat brojke, gledat grafiku, ili imat vise od 2 monitora
<BotaniCar> 2 monitora (jedan je TV) , multimedia + posao , bez igranja
<SilverSpace> http://www.show.hr/poster/pristojan-aparat-nema-sto/
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas preferenci za proizvodjaca u takvom setupu ?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: nvidia bez puno pitanja
<BotaniCar> OK
<BotaniCar> thx
<jelly-home> meni elcheapo GT220 radi tak
<BotaniCar> gledam, ima gt 44'/450 za 500kn .. znam da mi je to dovoljno da otvorim 50 obrta, ali radije bi graficku
<jelly-home> zvuci ok
<jelly-home> mozes i juniti vrtit :->
<BotaniCar> pasmater, i onda vidim da ima blueray snimalica za 700kn .. nemrem i jedno i drugo , a dvd peka mi mami slinu na usta
<jelly-home> ma koji ce ti kufer snimalica, za 700kn kupi jos par tera diska
<jelly-home> ako mislis kompjuktor spajati na tv, pazi da je relativno tih kad gledas tv
<BotaniCar> jelly: imam materijale (citaj,snimka svatova) koje nemam na HDDu .. a pustanje zeni svatovske snimke u HD kvaliteti bi moglo donijeti takav gain kakav 4 graficke ne mogu kompenzirati :)
<BotaniCar> Pricavi o gainovima, kak si breskve/marelice ogulio na kraju, jelly ?
<jelly-home> ... a zasto nije na hddu?
<jelly-home> nisam :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: nisam nikad imao blueray opticki pogon pa da iskopiram, a iz fotostudia dobio na blueray mediju
<jelly-home> aha, pa odi do njih da ti snime na stick
<jelly-home> problem rijesen
<BotaniCar> Haha , moram na javnom mediju reci koliko je velik najveci stick koji imam , i/ili da je fotostudio u Bjelovaru ? :) Ali,ok, point taken, nac ce se vecnetko s blurej optikalicom ,pa ce se iskopirati
<jelly-home> dakle BotaniCar ima mali stick.  Okej...
<BotaniCar> ali je mekan i gumiran ! :)
<jelly-home> moj ima crvene strafte za brzinu
<BotaniCar> auuu, ne samo da je brz nego i fensi !! +1 za stil :)
<BotaniCar> nda, idem si ondak graficku kupit' danas, ovaj mjesec nema bojazni da ne bu za pelene, mogu se i ja pocastit ! :)
<jelly-home> /o\
<jelly-home> i hdmi kablovinje i sve
<BotaniCar> mozda ce mi na winblowsima raditi isti driver kao za postojecu 9600tku :)
<BotaniCar> Imam sve od prije jelly, ali nisam grafulju par godina mjenjao, pa je vrijeme, osvjezio sam sav hardveraj osim nje
<BotaniCar> kakav je preporod s starog P4 na i5 bilo prijeci, tesko mi je reci
<BotaniCar> i rima je tu !!! o/
<BotaniCar> usput, koji u lopovi proizvodjaci skupih HDMI kablova .. uzeo onomad na test neki kabl za 100kn , i neki za skoro 2k .. isto sve :) 
<jelly-home> sad ces moci gledat 1080p i preko CPU i preko graficke
<BotaniCar> OK, ambalaza na skupljem je bila fakat impresivna,ali .. wtf, ambalaza :)
<jelly-home> tri filma/serije odjednom!!1
<BotaniCar> jelly: nije smijesno :) Zeni omiljenu seriju na TV , moja pornografija na PC monitor :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: ne znam sto si ocekivao od kabla koji prenosi digitalni signal :)
<BotaniCar> sam napisao 'mmoja pornografija' .. tipfeler,mislio sam na discovery 
<jelly-home> nego to me sjetilo, imam jos tri dana godisnjeg a nisam odgledao ni jednu seriju
<jelly-home> imam 20 epizoda Fringea, 15 epizoda Uvoda u anatomiju, a od Housea sam odustao
<BotaniCar> obruT: kajaznam, dijelom uvijek znacajne financijske razlike izmedju dva proizvoda iste kategorije pokusavam opravdati kvalitetom skupljeg, dijelom sam indoktiniran audio kablovima 
<BotaniCar> jelly: fringe zadnjeg serijala mi je razocaravajuc, samo mi ih Walter iznad vode drzi :( 
<BotaniCar> ali , Hawaii-five-0  .. nevjerojatan ! I puca se, i na havajima su, ma milina 
<jelly-home> kad nema postenog SF-a
<BotaniCar> nema postenog SF-a :( 
<jelly-home> galactica je bila ok al vec sam je dvaput odgledao
<obruT> fringe sam pokusao gledati, pogledao jedno 5-6 epizoda iz dosade dok sam vrtio trenazer, nebrem ja to...
<BotaniCar> brijem da to vise nikog danas ni ne zanima :( scenaristi su ostali bez ideja - sve ih je apple prestigao proizvodima, konzumentima mladje generacije fali mozga, a nas tko je*e
<jelly-home> Caprica je bila isto nelosa ali su je cancelirali.  Oni V [isitors] su tak tak ali je glavna elijenica komad i pol
<obruT> jeste gledali Firefly ?
<jelly-home> to je samo 13 epizoda
<jelly-home> zabavno, nepretenciozno, steta sto su cancelirali
<obruT> V sam pogledao prvu sezonu, onak, malo me nervirala, ali sam izdrzao... nisam dalje gledao, ne znam da li da nastavim
<jelly-home> ... nema dalje, mislim
<obruT> firefly mi je bas bila zabavna
<obruT> a od ne-sf-a, the wire ?
<obruT> meni je to prezakon serija...
<jelly-home> eee, the wire sam ulovio par puta na HRT-u i izgleda ok, cak previse pametno
<obruT> pogledaj, ima na netu u hd-u za skinut sve epizode
<BotaniCar> wire sam skinul svih 5 serijala, i ni poceo gledati, takodjer asm dobre impresije stekao u polusnu na kaucu buljeci u HTV 
<jelly-home> cak sam Doctor Whoa odgledao
<obruT> prica je fakat ok, full realna i nema onak nekog happy enda, tocno onak kak bi se vjerojatno i dogodilo
<obruT> a glavni likovi, policajci, su fakat zakon :) McNulty i Bunk :) najjaci policijski duo :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: kakav je Dr.Who ?
<Mmike> ima serenity 
<Mmike> film
<Mmike> nastavak firelfyja
 * Mmike tek jucer poceo firefly gledat :)
<obruT> film je ok za pogledati nakon fireflya, ja sam ga isao gledati prije, nist mi nije bilo jasno i odustao :) zbog njega sam mislio da firefly nist ne valja pa sam dugo odoljevao... a kad poceo gledati, ugodno se iznenadio
<SilverSpace> firefly nikada cuo 
<SilverSpace> doduse ja za 90% fimova nisam cuo
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: western SF :) i cak dobro funkcionira :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: zabavan ak iskljucis mozak
<jelly-home> i dalje je kid-friendly
<BotaniCar> to nije problem, serije pocinjem gledati nakon 23h i cijelog dana s poslom/djetetom/umetni_nekaj , bolje nego da mozak rastocim pokusavajuci razumjeti dubinu lika glavnog glumca :)
<Mmike> nikak na zelenu granu, nikak
<Mmike> jebo me esata
<Mmike> jelly, jel' bi trebao kelner kaj reci kad ustekam/izstekam esata kabl, nebi ,jelda, dok ne pristekam disk?
<jelly-home> Life on Mars (britanski) mi je bio super, sf/krimi, i nastavak Ashes to Ashes isto
<jelly-home> Mmike: tak je, kabel je pasivna komponenta
<obruT> e vidis, ja sam pogledao Ashes to ashes, a life on mars nisam :)
<Mmike> cak i onaj shakroon umetakator, isto pasivna stvar?
<Mmike> life on mars! to imam u pripremi skoro
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne, to je sata<->sata bridge mislim
<jelly-home> ali isto dok ne ustekas nista mislim
<BotaniCar> Sjetio sam se side benefita imanja nove graficke ! pa iz onog drugog polusvijeta ce uskoro istupiti Windows8 s onom bajnom umotvorinom zvanom METRO! 
<BotaniCar> Nema boga da to ne proizvede neku pizdariju ako nemam karticu iz ovog stoljeca :)
<SilverSpace> life on mars to je ona glupava serija
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj, tebi najdraza 'ljubav je na selu'? :)
<jelly-home> Gene Hunt je zakon (doslovno, s obzirom da je sef odjela)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: cim sam to procitao u uhu mi je zazvonila muzika iz serije .. kak je lijepo biti ozenjen za zenu neopterecenu indoktrinacijom da su turske i domace serije loshe :)
<jelly-home> life on mars i ashes to ashed imaju solidan replayability faktor
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma ja ti nis ne gledam tu i tamo ponekada
<Mmike> BotaniCar, neznam za turske, ezel se cak cini zanimljiv, al' ljubav je na selu je uzas :/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja to ionak 'gledam' na terasi s klincem , dok zena kosti odmara od cijelog dana, tak da o seriji znam samo koliko cujem muzike :)
 * jelly-home tek neki dan skuzio da je ljubav je na selu licenca
<jelly-home> to su izmislili neki nijemci ili holandjani
<Mmike> ZAKAJ MI NE RADIS ESATO!
<BotaniCar> No habla esato ! 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj to nes ta pc ploci
<Mmike> ne, imam pci esata karticu
<Mmike> sumnLJam na kabln
<Mmike> Jul 12 14:10:19 enchilada mdadm[1597]: RebuildStarted event detected on md device /dev/md0
<Mmike> Jul 12 15:41:59 enchilada mdadm[1597]: Fail event detected on md device /dev/md0, component device /dev/sdb1
<Mmike> Jul 12 15:41:59 enchilada mdadm[1597]: RebuildFinished event detected on md device /dev/md0
<Mmike> pa za popizdit :)
<BotaniCar> ahahahaha : http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6m5jmUm3Q1r1hp9y.gif
<Mmike> pa ne vjerujem
<Mmike> sad mi je i drugi disk crko!
<Mmike> ipak samo sata kabl 
<Mmike> ti sata kablovi su pre debilni
<Mmike> labavi, klimavi, krtljavi, kongrasti
<Mmike> diskovi na pocektu citaju 110MB/sec, na kraju 40MB/sec :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: hehe, sad si to skuzio
<Mmike> ah
<jelly-home> dobro, obicno je omjer manji, 2:1 (cca 110 i 60)
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> zato velim
<Mmike>       [==========>..........]  recovery = 50.7% (991884288/1953512960) finish=218.5min speed=73348K/sec
<Mmike> trajati ce
<Mmike> idem spat
<jelly-home> tsk, nemas write-intent bitmapu?
<jelly-home> kad se to ukljuci onda pamti koji blokovi su pisani u medjuvremenu i synca samo ono novo
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> http://blog.liw.fi/posts/write-intent-bitmaps/
<Mmike> tu pljuje po tome :)
<Mmike> iako, nisam cuo za to
<Mmike> al', novi disk sam stavio unutra
<jelly-home> ako imas disk koji je vec bio u istom mirroru, md driver moze zapisivati samo razlike
<jelly-home> onda nis
<Mmike> da, novi disk, stari je crkao
<Mmike> nemrem, jelly
<Mmike> idem lec
<Mmike> ne vidim vise
<Mmike> sutra me od 7 cekaju guzice i sise
<jelly-home> heh, a mene ceka groblje \o/
<jelly-home> privremena posjeta istom naime
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-13
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjZwmHbMfdE&feature=player_embedded
<Mmike> wo-ha
<Mmike> maknuo sam via kontroelr neki koji sam imao i stavio silicon image
<Mmike> sad s tog diska mogu citati 80MB/sec, pa s cijelog polja citam 220 MB/sec 
<Mmike> prije sam s tog diska mogao samo 40MB/sec
<Mmike> sta ti kontroler znaci, a? :)
<dodobas> yutro
<weshmashian> \o
<obruT> eto, novi broj java magazina je vani pa ko oce, nek skine :)
<obruT> bwahahaha
<Mmike> java, a?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: znaci da je ipak vijedilo probati ? o/
<BotaniCar|2> jutro, junacine 
<obruT> java da... bas sam jucer popljuvo neku ekipu na #programming koji su trkeljali o javi u prazno :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, sto?
<BotaniCar|2> kontroler probati
<BotaniCar|2> cek, ti si zamijenio ovaj kaj imas , ili si na nejga pristekao nekaj drugo, a postojece diskove na novi ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Jer, juce si snatrio o boljem radu dva kontrolera u paraleli 
<Mmike> imam 3 diska, 2 su na kontroleru od ploce, jedan je bio na via IDE+SATA kontroelru
<Mmike> pci 
<Mmike> pa sam sad stavio neki silimage koji sam imao
<Mmike> i radi puno bolje
<BotaniCar|2> Fino fino 
<Mmike> a one greske, well, nisam kablove dobro postekao
<Mmike> tj, tak su pimplavi ti kablovi, uzas
<BotaniCar|2> sad su jos i dobri, valjda su proizvodjaci poceli proizvodit konektore 'na knap' .. svi redom stari kablovi koej imam su onak mlohavo nataknuti kad ih stavis .. brijem da bi ih jaci data burst izbio iz lezista :)
<BotaniCar|2> uadafaq: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/599421_3194284710656_1745607717_n.jpg
<Mmike> da, pritisak podataka istrgne kabln :)
<BotaniCar|2> Pda, ti se zajebavas, ali da kroz neki stari kabl pustis 220MB/s , brijem da bi ga izbio i da bi ti podaci zaspricali cijelo kuciste 
<Mmike> "Thank you for the heads up, i am currently on a vacation in Croatia, so it couldnt be me, but i will forward this email to my guys and see if maybe they did something."
<Mmike> heh, heh :)
<Mmike> porn-king je kod nas na obali :)
<BotaniCar|2> hehe , kome se digao na tebe ? :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Kad netko iz tog svijeta kaze 'thanks for the heads up' .. :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> od 1203123423 monitoringa i alertinga jedno 440 ih saljemo klijentima
<Mmike> jer su onda sretni
<BotaniCar|2> hehe, to i ja radim :) 
<BotaniCar|2> "dobio sam nove grafove, wooo" 
<BotaniCar|2> "sve je zeleno, plati im" :)
<Mmike> da, sam kaj ja moram prvo istrazit kaj je bilo
<Mmike> nemrem samo rec 'heh, load je skocio, kaj je bilo?'
<BotaniCar|2> nda, kad ste sjebani pa vam se stvari trgaju :) Vis kak ja cijele dane pijem kavu i ircam :) 
<BotaniCar|2> kupio sam ipak ATI karticu
<BotaniCar|2> trosi 20W manje struje, a ima svih onih pixelvertehshader pizdarija vise nego nvidia 
<BotaniCar|2> sad cu se je*at da osposobim vise od jednog monitora na linuxu ,danima 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: nevezano, aj naleti u subotu za dana na rakiju i kavu 
<BotaniCar|2> sam sam s klincem,,treba nam treci da se igramo pijetla :)
<Mmike> koju si uzeo?
<Mmike> nvidia driver je ocajan ovih dana
<Mmike> mozda ati radi bolje
<BotaniCar|2> 6670
<Mmike> para?
<BotaniCar|2> 570kn
<BotaniCar|2> Jos sam, ko zadnji cigan, uzeo na 2 rate :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Jer, mogu :)
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314049_441344329230230_897991094_n.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> ovaj mi je besmrtan svaki put kad nekog appleovca zelim usutkati: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/293782_335478379867747_1543768292_n.jpg
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> moja nvidia260gtx ima veci/jaci fillrate od te tvoje
<Mmike> hm?
<BotaniCar|2> benchmarci kazu da se u bilo kojoj realnoj situaciji moja kartica tvojoj nasmije i dozvoli joj da se najede pracine iz njenog .. pajplajna
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: oooh, ja si bas razmisljam piknut 6670
<weshmashian> naime, sjebati drajveri za on-board 4200 pa se nemrem normalno igrat :(
<BotaniCar|2> doduse, Mmike .. dobro (za mene) je kaj nismo neki klinci kaj ce se hvaliti svojim hardverom .. naime, kak si ljunixas, pola komparativnih prednosti mi ne vrijedi ... ja tebi kazem "moja podrzava directx11" , a ti se puknes smijat' :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, de te benchmarke
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: nisam stigao juce ni jednu igricu upalit' , ali sam probao sljedece: 3dmark je ojadan , pustanje 2 HD filma na dva plejera , na dva monitora rai ko bog , nisam se nikaj prevec morao drkati s postavljanjem u kuciste, driveri delaju kak treba
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: e, jel' ti dela DVI i HDMI istovremeno?
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: da
<BotaniCar|2> nemam kaj u onaj direct port pristekat, pa ne znam jel mogu 3 monitora odjednom 
<weshmashian> sjupr :D to me ubilo u pojam na ovoj kad sam skuzil da nemre...
<weshmashian> e, a koju si uzel i di?
<BotaniCar|2> u feniksu, zadnju saphireovu, danas im kao MSI dolaze 
<weshmashian> t'mtr, ovu koju sam gledo vise nije dobavljiva :/
<weshmashian> what a difference a day makes :D
<BotaniCar|2> ae ae 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: nemoj se ljutiti, ali citam po 7x http://news-bar.hr/news/vjernici-na-koljenima-u-crkvi-sv-marka-mole-protiv-zakona-o-porezu-na-imovinu/ i nemrem traziti benchmarke, moram se ici pomoliti :) 
<Mmike> pustanje 2 filma na 2 playera radi i na mom prastarom laptopu
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: dva HD filma ? 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nvidia pure video
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<Mmike> a na desktopu mi to proc sve moze napravit
<Mmike> tak da, nije ti neka mjera :)
<BotaniCar|2> vish, meni je to na staroj grafulji trzalo 
<Mmike> pokreni onaj furmark
<Mmike> i upali sve
<Mmike> i reci koliki ti je skor
<BotaniCar|2> furmark ? 
<BotaniCar|2> pokrenuo sam 3dmark11 
<BotaniCar|2> al, ti to nemres zavrtit, pa se ne mozemo mjeriti 
<BotaniCar|2> mogu upogoniti 3dmark vantage, to dela i s Dx10 karticama 
<Mmike> furmark
<Mmike> to pokreni
<BotaniCar|2> Pijanac ide glavnom ulicom, zaustavi se i počne pišati....
<BotaniCar|2> Policajac ga spazi i uzvikne: - Sram vas bilo! Kazna 50 kuna.
<BotaniCar|2> Pijanac traži po svim džepovima i konačno pronađe 100 kuna.
<BotaniCar|2> Sada policajac traži 50 kuna za vratiti, ali ih ne može naći.
<BotaniCar|2> Na to će pijanac: - ajd pišaj i ti,nije beg cicija...ja častim!
<Mmike> http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/
<BotaniCar|2> da na OVAKVOJ kartici tjeram opengl benchmark ? Daj si kupi windowse :)
<SilverSpace> jutar
<BotaniCar|2> Ej, Miro 
<SilverSpace> oj
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: da me ne cekas, zavrtili ljudi to vec na 6670: http://www.geeks3d.com/20110516/tested-asus-radeon-hd-6670-review/3/
<Mmike> 1923 points (FPS: 32) – ASUS HD 6670
<Mmike> to je to, right?
<Mmike> ja misilm da imam oko 20 FPS, al' na 1680x1050
<BotaniCar|2> nije isti brand,ali da 
<Mmike> u ndozama
<BotaniCar|2> Sto bi reklo,sve je to isti q 
<BotaniCar|2> koliko te tvoja kostala kad si kupovao ? 
<Mmike> 250 kuna
<Mmike> kupio ju pred mjesec dana
<Mmike> nisam zadovoljan jer mi se xi trgaju
<dodobas> vis' mogao bi sloziti neku bitcoin mining farmu...
<Mmike> sad, nisam siguran dal' je to do novog drivera ili do kartice
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> dodobas, to se tak ne isplati :)
<BotaniCar|2> hmm, s obzirom da kosta kao pola moje, fakat je dobra
<dodobas> Mmike: isplati ako ne placas rezije :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, da, al' tvoja je nova, a moja je stara par godina
<Mmike> dodobas, lol :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: kaj si rabljenu kupio ? 
<BotaniCar|2> aww
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> i prodao staru 8800GTX za 150 kuna :)
<Mmike> ili, ne
<Mmike> za 250 kuna prodao staru
<BotaniCar|2> razmisljam si ponudit svoju 9600GT za te pare
<Mmike> a ovu platio 350 kuna
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<Mmike> uglavnom, 100 kuna me izasla
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> njuzi, njuskalo
<Mmike> prodas
<Mmike> i nemas smece doma
<BotaniCar|2> pa, finjak, nije opce losha u tom svjetlu
<BotaniCar|2> usput, tebi treba onaj core2 duo kaj si rekao da ti ga pricuvam,ili da to frknem ? 
<dodobas> Mmike: nisi dosao s kistrom...
<Mmike> imas i plocu?
<Mmike> dodobas, nisam, nisam ju jos uzeo
<Mmike> dodobas, kad ti picis na odmore?
<dodobas> nema...
<Mmike> nema?
<Mmike> kak to mislis - nema?!
<dodobas> pa koncept godisnjeg odmora je glup...
<dodobas> ja ti se svako malo odmorim :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: to mi je ostalo kad sam i5 kupio, imam proc(i cooler),plocu i memoriju
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: dobro si ti to smislio :) Ja samo premjestim naglasak na rad oko kuce kad sam na odmoru, umjesto na rad u uredu :)
<dodobas> ljeto je najbolje vrijeme, i jedino kad nesto mogu napraviti
<dodobas> grad se isprazni... sve nekako bude ljepse
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> mir i tisina
<dodobas> fizicki rad je odmor za mentalni rad, i obrnuto :)
<BotaniCar|2> cek, kak se onda zove kombinacija u kojoj nemam upalu misica i nabubrio mozak ? Smrt ?
<Mmike> dodobas, tja, ne slazem se s tobom :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: javim kad mi se to dogodi :)
<Mmike> 2-3 tjedna bez racunala i icega, samo ja, gemist, mozda koji joint, more, pisma, r'ba
<dodobas> Mmike: cuj, ja se skoro svaki vikend 'iskljucim'
<dodobas> kao sto si vidio
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, koja ploca?
<Mmike> dodobas, da, ono je prejebeno tamo
<Mmike> al' pre pre pre
<dodobas> cak i da zvoni mobitel, ne cujem nista.... od suma slapova...
<dodobas> :)
<obruT> kakve graficke, kakvi kompjuteri... ovo je bolja igracka... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqAUmgE3WyM
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: neka neznam napamet vise, vec godinu dana ju ne koristim  :) 
<obruT> dodobas: jel idete za vikend ? mi krecemo danas oko 19h, ima nas 3, ali bi stale jos dvije guzice... nije da idemo na prekoeuropsko putovanje :)
<dodobas> obruT: nope... nije se poslozilo
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, a
<Mmike> nisi doma?
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=rvAjDHOTiHQ
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de4xdOVVROQ&feature=fvwrel
<BotaniCar> Profesor na fakultetu govori studentima:
<BotaniCar> -Sad ću vam reći zadatak, a vi mi morate točno odgovoriti i objasniti postupak. Zadatak glasi:
<BotaniCar> Autobus sa 37 putnika vozi se brzinom 43 km/h pokraj rijeke koja teče u suprotnom smjeru 6 km/h. 3 putnika otvore prozor. Koliko ja imam godina?
<BotaniCar> Svi poludili, a nakon par minuta javlja se student Mujo:
<BotaniCar> -Imate 44 godine.
<BotaniCar> Profesor začuđeno:
<BotaniCar> -Točno! Samo, kako si to zaključio?
<BotaniCar> Mujo:
<BotaniCar> -Ovako. U mojoj zgradi živi jedan momak koji ima 22 godine i svi za njega kažu da je poluidiot.
<Mmike> http://www.snopes.com/travel/airline/squawk.asp
<BotaniCar> The autopilot doesn't >> IT DOES NOW , LOLnuo sam na ovo :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/4222/diktatoru-nitko-ne-govori-da-ima-malog-d
<Mmike> "Baka, baka", vice unuk, "jel' ima jos ono pudinga od jucer?"
<Mmike> "Nema, milo", rece baka, "ne gnoje se baki vise noge."
<SilverSpace> ah jesi gnjusan :)
<weshmashian> o_O
<BotaniCar> Koliko para bi trazili kao kompenzaciju za sliku svog pimpeka ?
<obruT> kakvu kompenzaciju, jos bi im platio sto su objavili
<obruT> "nek ga viđu kak je lijep"
<jelly-home> ne smijem razmišljat o kontekstu u kakvom bih trebao razmišljati o tom problemu
<jelly-home> obruT: a šta ak je slikan netom nakon što si izašo iz mora
<jelly-home> Å¡to bi rekli oni iz Sajnfelda, "shrinkage"
<BotaniCar> tu neka prica kak se treba obogatiti na pornografiji .. kontam, za distribuciju iste sam zakasnio, a nekak ne vjerujem da se moze coik opariti slikanjem vlastitog alata 
<jelly-home> de se obrati mmajku 
<BotaniCar> da Mmike ikaj zna o radjenju para, ne bi radio za firmu vec ju posjedovao :)
<BotaniCar> I, ne vrijedjam time, isto i za mene vrijedi :)
<obruT> jelly-home: pa ne bi bilo neke razlike, meni je uvijek mali :)
<jelly-home> ali tehničar?
<BotaniCar> obruT: kaj nisu pimpeki kao i oni naboranni pesi - sto vishe bora, to skuplji ?
<jelly-home> joj bila je sad jedna lepa naborana maca na tv-u
<jelly-home> u emisiji o kucnim ljubimcima jeli
<BotaniCar> ja mislil da ti se komadi presetavaju pod prozorom u svijet :)
<SilverSpace> 6,5 milijuna Galaxyja S III
<SilverSpace> hm 
<BotaniCar> ja toliko novaca nedam za telefon. Nikad
<SilverSpace> prvom kvartalu Samsung je isporučio 41 milijun smartphonea
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ni kad bi imao hrpu para :)
<BotaniCar> nadam se da im svi stoje na lageru dok ne istrunu. Kaj ne rade telefone koji su dobri,a mogu ih si priustiti :9
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: stavi me u takvu nezgodnu situaciju da imam hrpu para pa ti platim cevape i pokazem mobitel :)
<BotaniCar> Da imam HRPU para imao bi onu pozlacenu titanium nokiu koja ima samo mogucnost telefona 
<BotaniCar> a za smart rabote bi imao iznajmljenog nekog informaticara
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: tak D. Knuth ima, sekretaricu koja cita mailove i isprinta mu bitne
<BotaniCar> jelly: pa kaj nije izvrstan princip ? :)
<jelly-home> da imam placu 3k eura mozda bi i uzeo .5k skup mobitel
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/kakav-baksuz-poljak-dobio-batine-nakon-sto-je-uhvatio-zenu-kako-se-na-plazi-grli-s-galebom/625653.aspx
<BotaniCar> da imam placu 3k eura vjerojatno bi imao sluzbeni telefon kakav si nikad sam ne bi kupio .. 
<BotaniCar> tak to ide, kad nemas, nemas, kad imas, imas a da te ni ne kosta
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kak bi reko moj frend
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: jok, firma koja ti daje 3k eura jer su troskovi zivota tamo takvi, moze bez problema cicijasit na mobitelima
<SilverSpace> Kad si malo duzan onda si duznik a kad si puno duzan onda si parter
<BotaniCar> jelly: nismo pricali o iseljenju, ja ti zelik 3k u 'rvackoj !
<BotaniCar> *zelim
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: buraz radi IT u .nl, kupili im solidne blackberryje prije 12 mjeseci al su ove godine zakljucili da nece placat licence za bl. server
<BotaniCar> muahahah! 
<BotaniCar> i bolje, kaj im CIA ima citati SMSove
<jelly-home> sva sreca da se djubre moze syncat drito s Outlookom
<BotaniCar> jelly, upravo si znacajno promijenio Zemljinu orbitu 
<jelly-home> kaj prdac se cuo do zg?!
<BotaniCar> Na linux kanalu si pohvalio BB I outlook, svi mrtvi linuxasi se okrecu u grobovima, a zivi u krevetima :)
<BotaniCar> Blizu si ;)
<jelly-home> blizu?  300kn cestarine daleko
<BotaniCar> :) :)
<obruT> ijao
<jelly-home> i cca jos toliko benzina
<jelly-home> sva sreca pa idem autobusom <g>
<BotaniCar> ja vise neidem autoputem nikam, stara cesta je prazna, ugostitelji jedva cekaj bilo kog da im janjetina ne propada .. radije zajedem cestarinu, malo mi duze put traje
<SilverSpace> i potrosis vise goriva i vremena
<BotaniCar> zanemarivo vishe
<jelly-home> vremena?  Lijepa priroda, gusti su gusti
<BotaniCar> nikako 300kn goriva vise, a vrijeme mi nije faktor jer putujem cestom na kojoj imam kaj i vidjeti,a ne kao autoput .. sjedis 2-N sati i gledas u ogradu 
<Mmike> ovisi di ides
<jelly-home> al tunel ucka se ne da izbjeci, cesta uz more je zavojito dosadno sranje
<Mmike> za otic do splita, isplati se ic autoputom
<Mmike> za otic do karlovca mozda i ne
<BotaniCar> Cesta uz more je jebena kad si suvozac, bar meni
<Mmike> osim ak ides svaki dan :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, al' ne ona od rijeke do pule uz istocnu obalu istre :)
<BotaniCar> zakaj bi itko pri zdravom razumu na more isao u istru ? :D
<BotaniCar> ./hides
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> razni razlozi
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: jos gore, k starcima
<Mmike> ja ih se bar 6 mogu sjetit sad :)
<Mmike> kolega se preselio u pulu
<Mmike> cura mu dobila posao na brijunima
<Mmike> a on radi od di ima interneta :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ajde, svoje starce tak rijetko vidim da bi prihvatio vidjeti ih u istri, ako vec idem tamo :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: kaj isto radi u firmi od gay granny horse porn
<Mmike> jup
<Mmike> on je mrezlijas
<BotaniCar> do jaja
<Mmike> covjek od sviceva, BGPa OSPFa i inoga
<BotaniCar> ahaha, kad ste promijenili slikice na jumbo mailu ? preizvrsno :)
<jelly-home> rewrite je isao u pogon prije jedno dva tjedna
<Mmike> jelly, onaj bitmap stuff sto si pricao
<jelly-home> e
<Mmike> pa to ubije performanse
<jelly-home> ma jok
<jelly-home> ja vrtim backup na split-mirror raid1 sa tim 
<jelly-home> doduse nisam nista mjerio, ali backup zavrsi za 5-10 minuta pa me nije ni briga
<jelly-home> onda svaki tjedan ustekam vanjski disk, pustim da se posynca i odspojim
<jelly-home> ako pukne grom, vanjski disk je galvanski odvojen pa ce valjda prezivjeti
<BotaniCar> to je posel 
<jelly-home> malo sam paranoican otkad mi je crko prosli backup disk, WD MyBook #$^@%
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tak ima smisla
<Mmike> al' za fileserver neki, ubije ubije performanse
<jelly-home> je pa kaj ce ti to za server gdje sve treba biti online
<jelly-home> Mmike: al moze se i tu doskociti, stavis vanjsku bitmapu i stavis je na sistemski SSD
<Mmike> ma to mi je za po doma
<Mmike> fileserver
<Mmike> +backup daily
<Mmike> za pravi backup imam posebne diskove i/ili DVDje
<BotaniCar> nista kaj trebam backupirati vise ne stane na DVD
<Mmike> /dev/md0              3.6T  1.4T  2.1T  40% /storage
<jelly-home> i meni je za po doma
<Mmike> doduse, to je nista prema:
<Mmike> OneFS         1.5P    1.5P     54T    96%    /ifs
<jelly-home> ah fuck, moram opet backportati bind9 na lenny
<jelly-home> mozda bi mogao upgradeati te preostale lenny kante
<jelly-home> Mmike: taj onefs zvuci kao neka distribuirana prevara a ne pravi posix fs
<BotaniCar> ahahahahaha
<Mmike> jelly-home, http://www.isilon.com/
<Mmike> je distribuirano :) al' radi
<Mmike> freebsd je ispod
<jelly-home> right
<BotaniCar> nda, freebsd je garancija da .. da nish :)
<jelly-home> to neki startup kojeg je kupio EMC?
<obruT> sta fali freebsd-u ? :P
<jelly-home> rep i duge uši
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> jelly-home, ne bas :) 
<jelly-home> oces reci da je EMC razvio svoj jeftini distribuirani fs
<jelly-home> *disbelief*
<BotaniCar> Kaj niej EMC isti kao Microsoft ? Vidim-kupim ? :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, neznam, da ti budem iskren
<Mmike> kre ce znat vise
<Mmike> znam samo da radi ok, vecinu vremena
<Mmike> znam i da novatv koristi to za online storage za stream, non-linear montaze i ina sranja
<Mmike> emc ih je nedavno kupio
<obruT> kolega s faksa je dobio posao u EMC
<BotaniCar> e, to vec drzi vodu, da su ih kupili :)
<obruT> javio mi se otamo
<jelly-home> Isilon was acquired by EMC Corporation in November 2010.
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> pre dugo radim tu
<jelly-home> obruT: di otamo, u job searchu ima engineer mjesta u irskoj, na par mjesta u americi, sve Isilon
<obruT> Irska
<obruT> Cork ak se ne varam
<jelly-home> cak imaju Croatia - Zagreb u popisu (0 jobs found)
<obruT> cak sam bio u tom gradicu... fora je
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KuSRisDMZ90
<BotaniCar> kolika je jeba u windowsima maknuti iz datoteke prazne znakove , ako nesmijes koristiti powershell ili 3rd party alate .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, neznam, pitaj na MacOS kanalu
<BotaniCar> nije bilo pitanje vec tvrdnja, rijesio sam stvar, ali mi je trebalo pol sata d jednu liniju koda izmislim :) 
<Mmike> ajha:)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> veli lik sad, 'posaljite mi tajni kljuc mog servera da se mogu spojiti gore'
<Mmike> reko nemre, daj nam svoj javni kljuc
<Mmike> veli lik 'nema sansi d avam ja dajem svoje kljuceve!'
<Mmike> reko, dobro :)
<weshmashian> :))
<BotaniCar> muahahaha
<BotaniCar> da mu ne bi nesto otkljucali ! 
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> jel' ima neki tool
<Mmike> koji ce mi reci odakle proces cita u fajlu?
<ivoks> lsof/fuser
<Mmike> fuser?
<Mmike> brijem da fuser to nezna
<Mmike> idemo vidjet lsof
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> komplikovano
<Mmike> misilm, pise sve u /proc/pid/fd|fdinfo
<Mmike> al sam lijen skriptu slozit :)
<ivoks> lsof | grep pid
<ivoks> ili lsof -p pid
<Mmike> da, to ne
<Mmike> nist ne napise
<Mmike> (ovo drugo)
<ivoks> meni sve napise
<ivoks> libove koje je otvorio, sockete, sve
<ivoks> cak i fileove koje je otvorio, ali vise ne postoje
<ivoks> npr:
<ivoks> plugin-co 26451 ivoks   23u   REG                8,1 93218313    2901895 /tmp/FlashXXRuco0I (deleted)
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ ps -ef | grep 14512
<Mmike> mario    14512  5380  0 17:53 pts/20   00:00:00 tail -f 1
<Mmike> mario    17037 15253  0 18:06 pts/23   00:00:00 grep 14512
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ lsof -p 14512
<Mmike> i tako stoji
<Mmike> $ ./fdstat  14512
<Mmike> /home/mario/tmp/1  36/36 100%
<Mmike> etoga :)
<Mmike> jedno, u bashu je
<Mmike> ako proces cita iz hrpe fileova moglo bi bit sporo
<Mmike> ajmo probat )
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> tko smislio da file smije imat razmak
<Mmike> trebalo bi ga priklat
<Mmike> ima li python procfs djidje neke
<jelly-home> from OS import system :-D
<jelly-home> a zasto python?
<Mmike> zato kaj mi je drazi od perla :)
<Mmike> a C neznam nit blizu tako dobro da bih to mogao hacknut sad u pol sata :)
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/FatDxsvH
<Mmike> i sad, npr: watch -n.1 ./fdstat $(pidof md5sum)
<Mmike> no, da, spaceovi i ini cudni filenameovi
<Mmike> komplikacija
<ivoks> nasao sam android aplikaciju za tjeranje komaraca
<ivoks> pa da vidimo sad... nocas ili nije bilo komaraca ili fakat radi
<SilverSpace> ha mos si misliti da radi :)
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> teoretski bi trebali raditi
<SilverSpace> ja isprobavao za iPhone par njih i ni jedan nije radio 
<ivoks> pa... treba imati dobar zvucnik za to :)
<SilverSpace> i na netu od nikoga nisam cuo da radi 
<Mmike> ivoks, teoretski, to ne radi :)
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mosquito
<Mmike> wtf?
<Mmike> e, kak je super dan danas
<Mmike> 26C
<Mmike> nema bolje :)
<infy-> http://i.imgur.com/V7Kij.png
<infy-> ž:(
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/tegra-mitx-formatu/117224.aspx
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3S8gSI09Tmg#!
<infy-> Dakle, da čujem, ima li netko tko koristi onaj keyboard layout sa ǉ, ǌ, ǆ na Q W i X?
<jelly-home> hell no
<infy-> E to me muči :|
<infy-> To su sve jedna slova, zašto nije standardni hrvatski layout sa njima?
<jelly-home> Nisam lud da unosim digrafe igdje gdje je bitno, ima samo 100% šanse da će se nešto strgati
<infy-> Hm, fair enough
<jelly-home> infy-: Ok, kako ćeš napisati nj, Nj i NJ na toj tastaturi?
<jelly-home> Å¡to radi shift?
<infy-> ǋ
<infy-> Izgleda da nema "NJ"
<jelly-home> a što ako trebaš unijeti all caps?
<jelly-home> moš se slikat
<infy-> Istina
<infy-> Mislim da "ǋ" bi trebao spadati pod "all caps"
<jelly-home> infy-: mislim da ne bi.
<infy-> Ipak je jedno slovo? Zar ga to ne čini onda capsanim D:
<jelly-home> ne.  Ta slova imaju tri različita casea
<infy-> Hm. Vjerojatno bi se i to dalo postaviti na alt+gr
<jelly-home> moglo bi se i složiti input mode koji će sam raditi digrafe, osim tamo di ne treba (Ljubljana, konjunkcija)
 * jelly-home je davno odustao od ispravljanja krivih Drina i nade da će moći ispravno pisati vlastito ime i prezime
<infy-> Muči me zašto nam tipkovnice nisu takve.
<infy-> Fali nam slova :D
<jelly-home> ne fali.  Fali podrška u OSovima, bazama, C libraryjima, input modeovima i aplikacijama
<jelly-home> keymap je najlakše promijeniti
<jelly-home> collation sequence u bazama, to je prava zajebancija
<infy-> Istina. Ipak bi bilo lijepo kad bi zapravo koristili prava slova i pisali pravilno (tamo gdje je to potrebno).
<jelly-home> svašta bi bilo lijepo
<infy-> mhm
<jelly-home> al u 50% slučajeva baba koja mi upisuje prezime jedva iz druge potrefi uz ispravke i ovako
<infy-> Haha
<jelly-home> potrošiti parsto milijuna kuna na migraciju na digrafe, gle, ak ih imaš, samo daj
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-14
<dodobas> yelowlw
<dodobas> sajt je davn.... http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/
<ivoks> da, zamjena baterija u upsu
<ivoks> jebga... zaboravio sam javiti
<ivoks> zaboravio sam da ce se to raditi
<MmikeDOMA> sve radi
<MmikeDOMA> previse vina :/
<SilverSpace> vino?
<jelly-home> i rakija
<SilverSpace> manje nego RPi http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ak802-mini-android-4-0-network-media-player-w-wi-fi-hdmi-tf-usb-white-4gb-1gb-ddr-iii-143249
<jelly-home> to je stari model sa 1GB memorije, vec imaju za 2GB
<SilverSpace> a da nisam znao 
<jelly-home> 2GB bi vec bilo dovoljno za nekog tko zeli vrtiti desktop aplikacije... ne znam ima li ga na dx
<SilverSpace> ima tih playera hrpetinu http://www.dealextreme.com/c/pmp-hdd-media-player-103?page=2&pagesize=52&pagesort=relevance
<SilverSpace> kinezi stancaju punom parom 
<SilverSpace> U ovom trenutku Jerry Seinfeld ima 46 Porschea
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> koji su to ludaci
<SilverSpace> za izgradnju garaze je dao 1,4 milijuna dolara
<SilverSpace> i to samp za porsce garazu
<jelly-home> jos uvijek skuplja autice, eh?
<SilverSpace> djete uvijek ostaje dijete
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-15
<SilverSpace> u chrome bar upisat chrome://net-internals/
<MmikeDOMA> :* :)
<dodobas> oh... kako sam shebo instalaciju :)
<dodobas> popravio, ali... kad ne citam dokumentaciju :)
<ziqo> pozz, jel ima neko slobodan, trebam malu pomoc oko ubnutu-a
<dodobas> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/IRC_postavljanje_pitanja
<jelly-home> ziqo: samo pitaj, pa ce vec neko komentirati
<ziqo> samo malo
<ziqo> hocu, pitacu, samo ako ovi ne budu odgovorili
<ziqo> tjs nasli resenje
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-08
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> koji prekrasan dan
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> jutro, momcine
<BotaniCar> obruT: ping
<BotaniCar> jelly: koju metodu testiranja koristis ? :D
<obruT> BotaniCar: pong :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: nebum te stig'o videt danas, pomakli su mi termin za ples :) Veceras cu znati raspored za dalje, mozemo se sutra ispregovarati oko vidjenja ? 
<obruT> ples !?!
<obruT> ijao :)
<BotaniCar> ae
<obruT> BotaniCar: mozemo onda sutra... moje kretanje je uglavnom izmedju remize i velesajma sutra nakon posla...
<BotaniCar> A frend se zeni, kum sam, zena mu ima ideju da bi mi ( zenici i kumovi ) trebali prvi ples u nekoj koreografiji izvest .. rek'o , moze. Bolje na plesnjak nego na belu, nije da to svaki dan radim 
<BotaniCar> OKi, jos se potvrdimo sutradan, onda 
<BotaniCar> Samo cekam da vidim izraz lica instruktorice dok skuzi koji smo kum i ja trupci :) 
<obruT> ja kad sam bio kum na svadbi sam lijepo rekao: ja necu plesat, kad bude otvaranje, prvo zenici - a onda svi ostali... nema kumovi
<obruT> inace bojkotiram svadbu
<obruT> i tak i bilo :)
<obruT> inace bi svadba propala jer bi gosti pocrkali od smijeha
<obruT> ili tuge
<BotaniCar> Zakaj bi isao ravnat' krive drine. Ljudi su mi dovoljno dragi da pristanem kumovat, malo gimnastike nije razlog za odjeb :) 
<BotaniCar> Nek se ljudi smiju, to je jedan od razloga kaj sam pristao :D
<obruT> meni su isto dragi, ali ja i ples, pa to bi bila sramota
<vileni> nek stave neku laganu, pa se samo prebacujes sa noge na nogu :)
<BotaniCar> Ma ajde, to je tocno rezon zbog kojeg sam se ugrizao za jezik i rekao moze :) Ukua, ako mogu nekom sloziti LDAP, kaj ne bi mogao koracat po nekom zadanom ritmu :D 
<obruT> stp bo zappa rekao: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Cif5i1rlzw
<datase`> obruT: Title: Frank Zappa, Dancin' Fool, Views: 1586, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> hahahahahaha
<BotaniCar> BMK, sve dok koreografija ne ukljucuje polijevanje benzinom i skakanje kroz zaqpaljeni kolut, ja sam za akciju :D
<obruT> vidis, polijevanje benzinom i to skakanje mi se cini kao manji problem ;)
<BotaniCar> :) Tebe je strah blamaze, de de, malo smo prestari da plesemo kako ego svira :)Hmm, opet ples 
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/KetRJbs.jpg
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> pluginovi za eu cookie pravila
<ivoks> sluze da pokazu banner kako korisnik mora pristati na cookie
<BotaniCar> say what ? 
<ivoks> i ako korisnik ne pristane, svejedno se cookie spremi :)
<ivoks> a u hr je pravilnik takav da korisnik mora pristati
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak sam bio budan do 4 ujutro onda je igrica ok
<BotaniCar> jelly: metodologija ti je besprijekorna :) 
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjEtzvgBGoY
<datase`> ivoks: Title: Moon Hoax Evidence: NASA trickery exposed, Views: 1798806, Rating: 49.194494%
<BotaniCar> "Ako vam je zivot tuzan,ne brinite, bar vam je placa smijesna" :) 
<weshmash1an> mornin'
<BotaniCar> jelououououoooooooo
<ivoks> moze netko pogledati jutarnji/index/vecernji/nesto
<ivoks> i vidjeti ima li nesto o pozaru u sibenskoj zupaniji
<ivoks> cijeli otok je bez struje
<BotaniCar> protrcao sam searchom kroz jutarnji i vecernji, nista
<jelly> NIJE MI JASNO KAKO NITKO NIJE SKUŽIO SINOĆ METEOR KOJI JE PAO U DALMATINSKOJ ZAGORI. ČUO SAM EKSPLOZIJU NEGDJE OKO MOSORA DA JE PUKLO, A JA SAM IZ SELA KRAJ SINJA. NEVJEROJATAN PRIZOR. OSVJETLIO JE CILO SELO. KAO DA SIVA. GOLEMA KUGLA KOJA GORI I ZA SOBOM VUČE REP. GORJELA JE KAO ZUBLJA. NEVJEROJATNO. BILA JE SKORO VEĆA OD ONE U RUSIJI. OKO 1:45 SATI. 
<jelly> sigurno je to :-)
<BotaniCar> vidim da nam mozak zakuha na istim komentarima .)
<igustin> sale: ping
<BotaniCar> Jedini cameltoe ikad tetoviran: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1044465_545361265523767_2054819034_n.jpg
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> Seljaci napominju kako je na burzi u Budimpešti otkupna cijena pšenice kunu i 26 lipa te da bi u Hrvatskoj, prema izračunu, trebala biti kunu i 40 lipa.
<BotaniCar> i sto je smijesno ? Metodologija kojom su izracunali, zemlja s kojom nas usporedjuju, ili ?
<ivoks> sve
<BotaniCar> Imas uvrnut smisao za humor :) 
<jelly> trznica na tresnjevci jos uvijek prakticki prazna, sad se vidi ko prodaje svoje a ko preprodaje
<BotaniCar> Neka, neka
<BotaniCar> Joj, zivo me zanima jel ce se nakupci i na EU sudovima argumentirati kao i u nasim medijima :) Dok ih nisam cuo kako se 'brane' mislio sam da ih Linic jebe bezveze :) 
<jelly> http://jebo.me/slije/majice-vojvodjanske-banke.142541.jpg
<jelly> alzo, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX6Ijd9rF8I
<datase`> jelly: Title: modern talking 1998-2003 hit mix dance, Views: 280979, Rating: 95.46988%
<jelly> Length: 1:47:27
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/medvescak-potpisao-ahl-rekordera--vratar-brust-potpisao--martinovic-ostaje-u-ledenoj/1113221/
<budz0r> decki ima li tko od vas da je na vipovom dslu, ili ima negdje pristup masini koja je na vipovom dslu
<jelly> jel to ono sto se prije zvalo "metronetov dsl"
<jelly> ili koga su vec kupili
<budz0r> jelly: bnet
<jelly> bnet je cable
<jelly> globalnet?
<ivoks> ovi svi na trznicama su ubjedjeni
<ivoks> nitko nije uvjeren :)
<ivoks> ahahaha
<ivoks> 'mi kad se cijenkamo, ako uvedemo fiskalizaciju, onda moramo raditi nivelaciju; vagati robu kojoj se spusta cijena'
<ivoks> 'a inace ne morate?'
<ivoks> muk :)
<ivoks> hahaha hrt1
<ivoks> slovenske kumice ujutro u 4 razgledavaju trznicu u trstu
<ivoks> i onda te iste kumice snimaju po placu i pitaju ih odakle je roba 'domace, eko porizvodnja'
<ivoks> 'molimo vladu da kupuje nase kosulje'
<ivoks> i onda me mmike pita kak su sivacice u dtru krive :)
<ivoks> mentalni sklop... vlada ce sve priskrbiti
<SilverSpace> nevjerojatan podatak da katamaran ide tri puta brze od vijetra
<jelly-home> a jel trimaran 5x brzi?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: mislim da su i na to mislili 
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da je na snimci to i bilo
<jelly-home> znaci... kvinkvagintamaran bi na buri od 30km/h isao brze od zvuka
<jelly-home> (lat. quinquaginta = 50)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-09
<BotaniCar> jelly: kad ne rade solarne katamarane , pa da ide brze od svjetla :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Error 41 ! http://xkcd.com/1024/
<jelly> -41
<BotaniCar> Nda 
<ivoks> uzas...
<hbogner> kaj?
<ivoks> frend je digo ruku na sebe sinoc
<hbogner> pa kaj je to, pocela sezona, prije mjesec dana se jedan poznanik objesio
<hbogner> prsole godine kolega iz srednje se isto objesio
<civija> koji su razlozi?
<hbogner> civija, za ove moje neznam, nisu rekli
<ivoks> i ovaj se objesio
<hbogner> od drage poznanica se isto prije godinu dve objesila
<hbogner> i sve troje su roditelji nasli
<civija> tesko
<civija> kad bliznji tako nesto otkriju a pogotovo ako ne znaju razlog zasto
<hbogner> da, bas teskođ
<civija> ivoks: je li bio neko mladji?
<hbogner> ovi moji su svi bili oko 30 godina +-2
<hbogner> kolega iz razreda se objesio na rodjendan
<civija> evo na net.hr clanak da se neko od 29 godina objesio u trgovini u varazdinu
<SilverSpace> popunjava se roster http://www.jutarnji.hr/medvescak-angazirao-napadace-willsiea-i-murleya/1113434/
<civija> ko o cemu, SilverSpace uvijek o hokeju ili formuli
<ivoks> civija: a da, ni 30 godina
<ivoks> civija: to je vjerojatno on
<ivoks> to je bio njegov ducan
<SilverSpace> civija: hebga ne mogu o komadima kad ste vi ozenjeni :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nisu svi
<ivoks> da, nisu svi
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ti isto suti :P
<jelly> kak ne bi mogo
<civija> SilverSpace: ne razumijem logiku da se pred ozenjenima ne smije pricati o komadima
<hbogner> kolega je reko, "I da sam vegetarijanac nista me ne sporecava da gledam u mesnicu"
<civija> jasna stvar
<civija> hbogner: ma to on nema o kojim komadima pricat pa svaljiva krivnju na zauzete i ozenjene :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<BotaniCar> ne blatite coika, ima dva komada RP o kojima moze pricati 
<civija> perverznjak stari ...
<BotaniCar> ima tko ovdje dijete koje ide u 1-4 razred OS  ? 
<BotaniCar> "kad budemo goli, ja hocu da zaboli" :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zS8JIV4mBZQ
<datase`> BotaniCar: Title: Nikola, Views: 901185, Rating: 93.65172%
<ivoks> svaki put kad taknem nagios
<ivoks> ne mogu se prestati diviti covjeku koji je smislio konfiguraciju istog
<obruT> BotaniCar: jesi se naplesao ? :)
<ivoks> sta je taj pusio
<BotaniCar> obruT: nego kak :) I danas i sutra moram isto :) kak si u cetvrtak s vremenom ? 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: meni je nagios skroz kul :) 
<ivoks> nagios je kul
<ivoks> ali sloziti ga, prespetljali su
<BotaniCar> mozda malo :) ar su konzistentni, jednako je petljavo bilo sto sloziti 
<BotaniCar> *bar
<obruT> BotaniCar: isto kao i danas :) nakon posla trening, ali imam nesto fleksibilnosti...
<BotaniCar> nemremo pit' ako trenkas :) si u  petak/ponedjeljak nekaj bolje s vremenom ? 
<obruT> petak nemam pojma di cu bit... zena oce da idemo obavit nesto, ja bi s nekim drugim zenama na more...
<BotaniCar> lju-bo-morim
<BotaniCar> Nish, ceprtak it is onda :) Jos se kuckamo za detalje ? 
<obruT> moze, cujemo se u cetvrtak
<BotaniCar> Sam vam erkao da automati za sokove ne podnose najbolje ako im ponudite cokoladne novcice ? :) 
<SilverSpace> oh ne
<dodobas> http://www.businessinsider.com/are-the-french-the-most-productive-people-in-the-world-2009-8
<alice11> hello ekipa... znam da nije kanal za tu distru al jel ima neko da koristi debian možda? 
<Vlado9A3CY> alice11, napisi pitanje, mozda ti netko odgovori
<alice11> nije mi htio installirat grub pri instalaciji i onda mi neki lik na debian kanalu reko da preskočim to al mi nije uspio pomoć nakraju i sad nemam grub 
<Vlado9A3CY> nemas grub ili samo mislis da ga nemas? :) 
<alice11> mislim da ga nemam... nije ga instaliro s ovom instalacijom sigurno
<Vlado9A3CY> hoces reci da ti se linux sada ne moze pokrenuti... ili ti se pokrene?
<alice11> ne pokrene se
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda na instalacijskom disku imas neki resque mod, pa to pokrenes i instaliras samo grub :)
<alice11> hmmm kako? 
<alice11> xd
<Vlado9A3CY> pokusaj pokrenuti instalacijski disk, vidi moguce opcije i potrazi rescue mode ...
<Vlado9A3CY> nemam debian pa ne znam sada, ali to je princip ...
<alice11> mislim da nema toga, imam default, live cd, graphical installer i neki hardware detect nešto
<Vlado9A3CY> ne znam... pokreni i probaj :)
<alice11> Å¡ta da pokrenem? 
<Vlado9A3CY> pa taj lice cd
<alice11> pa jeste već pokrenut
<Vlado9A3CY> live cd
<SilverSpace> dan 
<Vlado9A3CY> rebootaj i kreni ispocetka, vidi opcije koje ti se nude, nemoj cekati da ti se automatski pokrene
<SilverSpace> alice11: je to neko novo racunalo
<Vlado9A3CY> dan SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: kak ploca 
<alice11> da al sam imala prije xubuntu 
<SilverSpace> jel radi
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: jel radi 
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, nabavio sam drugu staru kantu... onu sam plocu bacio u cosak :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ne radi... uvijek se pojavljuje ista greska i odustao sam ...
<SilverSpace> alice11: aha imas li jos kaj gore osim linuxa
<Vlado9A3CY> ovo sada je amd 1733MHz ... 768mb ram ... ati 128mb ...
<alice11> više ne 
<alice11> win particiju sam izbrisala da mi stanu podaci s ubuntua
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: dobro je je to neka dobra stra kanta 
<Vlado9A3CY> i ubuntu nisam uspio instalirati, pa sam probavao :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i instalirao Manjaro linux... cinnamon :)
<alice11> sad imam samo tu ntfs particiju od 50 gb, 400 gb ext4 za debian i 1gb swap... i 50 gb freespace to si čuvam za win kasnije 
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> alice11: hm ne znam za debian trebalo bi to raditi 
<alice11> :( al ne radi :( 
<Vlado9A3CY> alice11, na tvom bih mjestu jos jednom pokusao instalirati ispocetka ...
<SilverSpace> alice11: jel to UEFI bios mozda gore 
<alice11> jesam... 4-5 puta i uvijek isto bude
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda si previdjela kad te je pri instalaciji pitao hoces li grub na dev/hda
<Vlado9A3CY> ili dev/hda1
<alice11> nisam mogla svaki put zajebat
<Vlado9A3CY> to moras prihvatiti
<alice11> Å¡ta bi bio uefi bios? 
<alice11> išla sam to kak mi instalacija preporuča uvijek
<SilverSpace> je to laptop
<SilverSpace> ili desktop
<alice11> laptop
<alice11> kupila prije 3 mj 
<SilverSpace> koji 
<alice11> acer e1-571
<SilverSpace> uh mogo bi biti uefi 
<alice11> xubuntu sam bez problema instalirala kad sam isključila ono sranje u biosu šta mi nije dalo da instaliram išta osim wina
<SilverSpace> http://www.linlap.com/acer_aspire_e1-571
<SilverSpace> alice11: ubuntu ima tu mogucnost 
<SilverSpace> debian mislim da ne 
<alice11> ovo nisu performanse mog laptopa... moj je jači... :/ 
<SilverSpace> ma ok isti model 
<alice11> znači ne mogu instalirat debian??? 
<SilverSpace> da to si taj uefi iskljucila
<SilverSpace> ne znam nisam probao bebian vec dugo 
<SilverSpace> mozda ti nije dobar i taj cd sa kojeg instaliras 
<ivoks> vecer
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer ivoks 
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma 
<ivoks> ah, tek sam sad vidio backscroll
<ivoks> slaganje gruba za uefi nije automatizirano, cini se, u debianu
<ivoks> treba dobro posloziti particije
<ivoks> uglavnom, pizdarija
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-10
<BotaniCar> GUTEN MORGEN KERLE!
<BotaniCar> Idem se osnaziti K+ kavovinom ! 
<BotaniCar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80DtQD5BQ_A ( od cca 0:55 )
<datase`> BotaniCar: Title: Tenacious D: Master Exploder, Views: 23090469, Rating: 98.781586%
<ivoks> http://www.april.org/en/first-time-france-parliament-votes-legislation-gives-priority-free-software
<BotaniCar> kul
<SilverSpace> hu umro Malnar 
<SilverSpace> bemti nadogradnje 
<SilverSpace> uvijek nesto pukne
<SilverSpace> navodno ovaj lik dolazi http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Cheechoo
<civija> SilverSpace: ovo je ubuntu-hr kanal a ne hokey-hr :)
<civija> nikoga ne zanimaju neki gayevi na klizaljkama
<civija> bilo koji oblik klizanja je gay
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: znam jednog lika koji navija za ottawu
<ivoks> pa bi mu radio stavljao sol na ranu :)
<ivoks> pitanje je igra li u senatorsima ili u ahl klubu
<ivoks> da, ne igra za senatorse
<ivoks> igra za oklahomu
<ivoks> i to sve manje i manje :)
<ivoks> nego... jel itko kad povezivao munin i nagios?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hm ocito medvescak ide na iskustvo i pitanje koliko love mogu potrositi
<civija> jelly: ping?
<SilverSpace> civija: odavno ovo nije ubuntu kanal :)
<civija> ovo je #misc-hr
<jelly> civija: pong
<ivoks> #goodtimes-hr
<ivoks> jel netko zna jel mmike sve obavio vezano uz raspustanje udruge?
<civija> jelly: je li znas mozda zasto njima u iskonu treba 5-7 dana za prebacit uslugu u bridge mode?
<civija> tako mi sad rekose da toliko traje
<jelly> civija: pojma nemam, mozda ovisi o tome jesil na iskonovoj ili drugoj infrastrukturi
<civija> a koliko znam na iskonovoj sam
<civija> ali nisam 100% siguran
<obruT> civija: uslugu u bridge mod ?
<civija> obruT: navodno :)
<civija> ja u ruteru mogu sam prebacit u bridge ali navodno oni trebaju
<obruT> aha...
<obruT> pa to prek tr-069 ide zacas...
<obruT> iako, ja bas imam problema s tim sto mi ACS nece spucat konfu na novi router :P
<obruT> morat cu poslijepodne ustekat i zvat kolegu da mi malo zresetira port na dlsamu :P
<obruT> dslamu
<civija> obruT: ti si isto u iskonu?
<obruT> ne bas
<obruT> iako su nam firme na odredjeni nacin povezane :)
<civija> onda si u t-comu :)
<civija> ht ili kako se vec zove
<obruT> yep
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wKNhjBNTA-I
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Porsche Carrera 3.2 Teardown, Views: 33120, Rating: 99.49685%
<jelly> obruT: ma ne sumnjam da se to moze uklikati za 30 sekundi, ali je pitanje sto je od toga automatizirano sto ide rucno
<SilverSpace> evo ga http://www.24sata.hr/hokej/za-medvjede-potpisao-najbolji-strijelac-nhl-a-2006-godine-323083
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja sam imao namjeru to napraviti, onda sam skuzio da mi je lakse nagiosgraph implementirati 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa to nije isto :)
<ivoks> munin je izvor podataka
<BotaniCar> meni je bilo, htio sam iz nagiosa gledati graficki prikaz trendinga, ostatak muninovog featureseta mi nije trebao 
<ivoks> a nagiosgraph crta podatke od onoga sto nagios skupi
<BotaniCar> slazem se
<ivoks> fora je u tome sto nagios neke podatke ne moze skupiti, bez dodatnih alata
<ivoks> nrpe ili munin
<BotaniCar> velim, meni nije trebalo. Kaj fetchas iz munina ? 
<ivoks> sve
<BotaniCar> :) Dlakocjepu :) Kaj ti mimo service trendinga treba iz munina ? 
<ivoks> nije da mi nesto posebno treba iz munina, nego munin sve informacije koje mi trebaju, vec ima
<ivoks> lakse mi se povezati na munin jednog stroja, koji skuplja info za 20 drugih
<ivoks> nego se ici kaciti na 20 razlicitih servera
<civija> nitko ne komentira kako je poginuo Seth Vidal ...
<BotaniCar> Pitam, ne zato jer mislim da ti je pristup krivi, nego zato kaj se i dalje ne mogu natjerati da i ja napravim integraciju :) Trazim motiv :) 
<civija> vidi se da je sve deb ekipa ovdje :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<ivoks> civija: pa nisam ni znao da se to desilo
<ivoks> slicno se desilo i lilo-u iz freenodea
<budz0r> hit & run
<civija> ah, da sijecam se toga
<civija> njega je netko na biciklu pokupio?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> rob levin
<civija> neki gnjevni ircer kojeg je vjerojatno banao :)
<ivoks> http://www.heraldsun.com/news/localnews/x177810618/Driver-arrested-in-cyclist-hit-and-run
<civija> budz0r: je li luda kuca tamo?
<ivoks> iss
<ivoks> gnome 2 classic neodoljivo podsjeca na windows 8
<SilverSpace> navodno ovaj lik dolazi http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Cheechoohttp://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/ovi-portali-su-svoje-pisanje-dobili-novac-zagreba-clanak-581994
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/ovi-portali-su-svoje-pisanje-dobili-novac-zagreba-clanak-581994
<ivoks> kao 'evo, tu je classic, ali cim nesto kliknes, odes u sucelje koje nema veze s onim koje je bilo prije nego si kliknuo'
<SilverSpace> bemti kotacic
<budz0r> civija: najluđa dosad :D
<ivoks> hm... mgouce je
<ivoks> galaxy s3
<ivoks> uptime 32h
<ivoks> a ostalo jos 50% baterije
<ivoks> postoji aplikacija za otkljucavanje sim locka za s3
<ivoks> radi ko od sale
<civija> windows korisnik https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/q71/424685_10151610483373360_1163790813_n.jpg :)
<jelly> mesecina bato
<Guest65474> mrmlj, outlook.com (cloud hosted exchange?) salje neispravne mailove
<obruT> ce kupit tko skodu feliciu 1.3mpi za dijelove ? :)
<obruT> radi sve osim motora :P
<jelly> sta si joj radio
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/data/slika/228/1138216.jpg
<ivoks> jelly: ne samo to... ne prima normalne mailove
<ivoks> outlook.com je veliko sranje
<jelly> da, ali to treba objasniti korisniku
<ivoks> mene je outlook.com direktno kostao gubitka klijenata
<ivoks> tj., hotmail.com
<ivoks> al to je isti shit
<jelly> nije mi jasno kak im normalan mejl moze izaci sa MAIL FROM:<> van
<jelly> hotmail je free.  outlook.com je valjda cloud/hosted exchange
<jelly> sto je ipak usluga za firme koja bi trebala radit bolje
<jelly> ivoks: kontekst za ovu sliku s vecernjeg?
<ivoks> eksplozija skladista orzuja u kninu 2011.
<ivoks> zbog cega se islo u ciscenje ovih dana
<ivoks> pa je jedan vojnik poginuo
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/profesor-ekonomije-u-svojoj-knjizi-citirao-njuz-net-od-studenata-na-ispitu-trazio-da--znaju--izmisljenu-vijest/1113706/
<Hrki> hahaha :D
<Hrki> ti profesori danas su isto fail 
<Hrki> jel ima neki online servis za skype
<Hrki> ovaj imo.im ga vise ne podrzava otkada ga je kupi m$
<obruT> i tak... presao danas na cisti kineski IAD... bas me zanima jel salje kakve podatke u centralu u kini :P
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-11
<hbogner> jutro
<budz0r> jutro
<vileni_> jutro
<BotaniCar> morgen
<BotaniCar> join #puppet
<BotaniCar> mrmlj, sorry
<dodobas_> lol
<BotaniCar> nebi vjerovao, ne radi mi "/" na numerickoj tastaturi , u virtualki ..
<ivoks_> A team of researchers at the University of Southampton have demonstrated a way to record and retrieve as much as 360 terabytes of digital data onto a single disk of quartz glass in a way that can withstand temperatures of up to 1000 C and should keep the data stable and readable for up to a million years.
<ivoks> vjerojatno nije read-write :)
<jelly> to je sasvim ok
<jelly> backup za godinu dana unatrag bi mi stao na dva takva diska ;-)
<jelly> ak su mogli kriptonjani spremati na kristale, zasto ne bi mi na staklo
<jelly> kriptonci?
<BotaniCar> http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/05/tech/innovation/this-raspberry-pi-robot-will-make-you-coffee ‪#‎linux‬ ‪#‎raspberrypi‬ - apt-get cofee
<BotaniCar> kriptonjonci ! 
<ivoks> zabavno je raditi u ovakvoj kompaniji
<ivoks> ljudi po cijelim svijetu
<ivoks> svakakvi naglasci
<civija> ivoks: jesi ti na murteru?
<ivoks> civija: jesam
<ivoks> jos 15ak sati
<civija> ima li na murteru pjescanih plaza?
<civija> i imas li neku za preporucit?
<ivoks> ja se na murteru ne kupam na plazama u srpnju i kolovozu
<ivoks> previse je vas dotepenaca
<ivoks> koji ispirete te masne kreme sa sebe :)
<ivoks> pjescanih plaza bas i nema
<ivoks> ima sljuncanih, ali je dno u moru pjescano
<civija> aha
<civija> a guzve su vjerojatno poprilicne?
<ivoks> da
<vileni> civija: ako hoces pjescanu odi na susak :)
<vileni> tamo je cijeli otok pijesak i bambus, da posijeku bambus vjerojatno nebi ni otoka vise bilo :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/install-linux-on-your-x86-tablet-five-distros-to-choose-from-1162825
<BotaniCar> kak stvari stoje s ubuntuJom za telefone, ako netko zna. Ce se to moci postaviti na bilo sto, ili cu morati imati ubuntu telefon ? 
<jelly> sad bi reko, koji ć€ ti to
<jelly> s druge strane, telefon sa touch screenom bi mogao biti dobar input device za pravi kompjuktor
<jelly> to je manje-više prozirni touchpad na kojem se nešto vidi
<BotaniCar> tocno to.
<BotaniCar> Nego, jelly. Rekao si da koristis tipkovnicu s embedanim touchpadom, kak ti se cini ova: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-touch-keyboard-k400r ? Svrbi me novcanik 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa vec sad mozes staviti na telefone i tablete
<ivoks> iako je to jos sve beta
<ivoks> mozes zvat, sms, gprs, post to facebook i slicno
<ivoks> al nije to jos gotovo
<ivoks> nece postojati ubuntu phone
<BotaniCar> ivoks: imam praksu da ne testiram ako me netko ne placa :) Samo me zanimao status projekta i metode deployanja. A, poslovicno, tu prvo pitam za sve, od formule 1 do kuhanja :) 
<ivoks> pa ja ti kazem
<ivoks> nisam rekao da testiras
<ivoks> pitao si kada ce se to moci postaviti na bilo sto
<BotaniCar> Sve 5. Hvala
<jelly> BotaniCar: trackpointom.
<ivoks> koliko znam, postoje imagei za s3, nexus4, nexus galaxy, vise manje nexus *...
<BotaniCar> jelly: ahh, detz ivn betr
<jelly> BotaniCar: touchpad ne volim previse
<ivoks> trackpoint je puno bolji od touchpada
<jelly> s touchpadom mi je najveci problem sto susi jagodicu
<ivoks> pa prst ti otpadne
<jelly> touchpad na neku je navodno vrlo ok
<jelly> meku
<ivoks> ne samo na mecu, vec svi stakleni
<BotaniCar> imate kakav PC model za preporuciti ( bilo bi sjajno da dela s win8) ?
<jelly> mroa bit wireless ili?
<BotaniCar> ne nuzno
 * jelly ima dvije ove https://www.google.com/search?q=thinkpad+usb+keyboard+with+trackpoint
<jelly> koje izgledaju kao da je neko uzeo pilicu i sa thinkpada T510 odrezao samo tastaturu
<jelly> moram kupit jos koju prije nego ih djubrad prestane prodavat
<BotaniCar> ovo izgleda pre-izvrsno. Di si trzil , newegg ? 
<jelly> protis.
<ivoks> ima i kod nas
<ivoks> mikronis to ima
<jelly> hrvatski layout, dugacki a ne siroki enter
<ivoks> ako se dobro sjecam
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , odo slinit pred 'izlog' :)
<jelly> iz nekog razloga im cijena samo raste, prva je bila ispod 400kn, druga je bila ispod 500kn, ne znam koliko sad kosta
<BotaniCar> Iako mi , buduci nemam problema s touchpadima, vjerojatno bude islo nekaj kao http://www.fentek-ind.com/kbwaitub.htm 
<hrvojem> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/tipkovnica-lenovo-thinkpad-travel-trackpoint-usb-crna/29852 538kn, ali nema u protisu (trenutno?)
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lenovo-ThinkPad-USB-Keyboard-TrackPoint/dp/B002XGUXPG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373547419&sr=8-1&keywords=ThinkPad+USB+Keyboard
<jelly> da, sad je iznad 500kn
<jelly> hrvojem: vjerojatno nema kod distributera
<hrvojem> da 
<jelly> al da odem narucit jos dvije valjda bi se potrudili nabavit
<ivoks> jelly: jel imas onu istu kao thinkpad ili normalne velicine s trackpointom?
<ivoks> dakle... ovo:
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lenovo-ThinkPad-USB-Keyboard-TrackPoint/dp/B002ONCC6G/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1373547419&sr=8-7&keywords=ThinkPad+USB+Keyboard
<ivoks> ili
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lenovo-ThinkPad-USB-Keyboard-TrackPoint/dp/B002PMJTYO/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1373547419&sr=8-8&keywords=ThinkPad+USB+Keyboard
<jelly> ivoks: thinkpad je meni normalno. :-)
<jelly> ne zelim numeric keypad
<jelly> ivoks: a... koja je razlika izmedju te dvije?
<ivoks> ma... zaboravi, krivo sam vidio
<jelly> osim jezika
<jelly> Price:	£94.00 wtf
<ivoks> karadzic kriv za genocid
<ivoks> ipak
<ivoks> hetzner povecao limite za prijenos podataka
<civija> vileni: daleko to u pm :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: dze vidze to ? Na naslovnici nisam nasao, i nisam dobio nikakav mail 
<ivoks> ja jesam
<civija> to je onaj limit od 10 TB mjesecno ili neki drugi?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> meni je sad 20Tb
<BotaniCar> meni uvijek sve kasni, vjerojatno cu dobiti mail sutra
<ivoks> ah, to ce biti objavljeno u ponedjeljak :)
<ivoks> i cijena prekoracenja ce pasti za 2/3
<ivoks> Welcome to the Hetzner Online Special Newsletter
<ivoks> The automatic changeover for existing clients takes effect retroactively as of 1 July!
<BotaniCar> (y)
 * jelly cita automatic hangover
<BotaniCar> jelly: to mozes dobiti vec u Zagorju, ne trebas Njemce :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: ti radis tam u pripizdini u kod maksimira il di vec ? :)
<BotaniCar> O, ipak si tu. Da. :) 
<BotaniCar> Kozjak 1, da budem precizan :) 
<obruT> a nakon posla se kreces u kojem smjeru ?
<BotaniCar> Ako mi ne kazes drugacije, prema sesvetama 
<obruT> lijepo je to kad zivis i radis na istoku, a ja zivim i radim na zapadu :)
<BotaniCar> 'el to znaci da pijemo pivo negdje oko Ribnjaka ? :) 
<obruT> ja sam jos danas u zg, a onda me nema do nedjelje navecer opet... al necu danas u grad, moram se pakirat
<BotaniCar> OK, ponedjeljak onda :) Isti si k'o Mmike i ja, nemres se fixirat' duze od 2h unaprijed :)
<obruT> sutra ujutro imamo sahranu skodilaka u Zadru, ak netko da vise para od ovih sto zbrinjavaju otpad, jos uvijek moze otkupit :)
<BotaniCar> Awww :( Kaj mu je bilo ? Died of old age ? 
<obruT> motor je FUBAR
<BotaniCar> :) 
<obruT> a ne isplati se popravit, jebote, za pare koje ljudi traze za motor kupim ispravan takav auto :P
<BotaniCar> Pogotovo sad kad mozes uvest' odakle hoces
<obruT> tak da ono, dobit cemo soma kuna za staro zeljezo i kupit nesto drugo :)
<BotaniCar> :) Where nesto = ?
<obruT> nemam pojma, kuzim se u aute kao i uzgoj psenicnih klica
<obruT> mislio sam mozda opet skodu... ovaj put fabiu combi
<BotaniCar> Ahh, znaci zena kupuje, ti samo financiras :)
<obruT> tak nesto :P
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> hebemti banke lakse dobijes kredit nego sto dobijes svoje novce koje imas u banci
<SilverSpace> kredit dobijes za tri dana, a svoje novce moram cekati dva tjedna 
<obruT> mnogo ti imas para kad ih trebas toliko cekat :)
<obruT> ja svoju sicu dobim odma
<obruT> sad se zbog tebe banka mora zaduzit u drugoj
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: sica i kod mene 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-12
<BotaniCar> jutro
<budz0r> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<hbogner> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/sjecate-li-se-popisa-stanovnistva-ni-danas-necemo-dobiti-sve-podatke
<hbogner> da su sakom popisivacu dali tabled i da direkt u bazu ukucava bilo bi jeftinije nego ovo i rezultati bi bili odmah gotovi
<hbogner> strasno
<BotaniCar> hbogner: samo je puku u interesu da rezultati budu dostupni cim prije. 
<hbogner> ma puk boli klinac za rezultate
<hbogner> mene vise muci bacanje love u ruopu bez dna u ovom slucaju
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> hbogner: sto predlazes ? Da damo ovim bilmezima priliku da potrose jos koju nasu paru na nabavku 500 tableta ? :) Imam osjecaj da ne bi nista ubrzalo :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, popis je trebalo tako radit, a ne na papire, bilo bi jeftinije na kraju
<hbogner> ne sad
<hbogner> "Do sada je za popis izdvojeno 175 milijuna kuna"
<BotaniCar> Pa, ni sad nije kasno, obzirom da ce razvlaciti i gomilati troskove dok netko to ne presijece. 
<BotaniCar> Uz to, vjerojatno bi se za te tabletice i poslije nasla svrha,slazem se skroz
<BotaniCar> Usput bi i KING ICT zaradio koju paru , jer netko mora napraviti softver :) 
<hbogner> ma da ih i bace us smece poslje bilo bi jeftinije
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> ima tko iskustva s slaganjem exclusiona za rsyslog ? 
<jelly> # 2013-06-13 jelly
<jelly> # order is important!  discard qmail-send: only AFTER sending it to log server
<jelly> :programname, isequal, "qmail-send" ~
<BotaniCar> o0o
<jelly> http://www.rsyslog.com/doc/property_replacer.html -- kaj sve postoji
<jelly> http://www.rsyslog.com/doc/rsyslog_conf_filter.html
<jelly> to je "Property-Based Filters" iz gore navedene dokumentacije
<BotaniCar> FalaLepa
<jelly> ~ je slanje loga u ništa
<jelly> alkar qmail uništa
<weshmashian> mornin'
<hbogner_> mrmlj
<weshmashian> that too
<BotaniCar> Popizdit cu s time driftom na virtualkama , kaj jos postoji u arsenalu osim ntpd(ate)-a ? Trebao bih drzati vremena na svim serverima u sekundu tocno, i ne ide, osim ako cronom trigeriram korekciju svakih 5 min; a to pa ima svoje reperkusije. 
<BotaniCar> ( ne treba mi syncanost tocnija od sekunde) 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ntpdate u cronu :D
<BotaniCar> hbogner: to mi donosi svoj set problema, imas jos kakvu ideju ?
<hbogner> nope
<BotaniCar> thx
<hbogner> meni je radilo ok, tak da nisam imao takvih problema, i nije mi bilo bitno da je toliko precizno
<BotaniCar> ma, baze, time sensitive bla bla .. 
<BotaniCar> ako slozim da mi se kroz kron pre cesto azurira vrijeme, onda me pocesto zakaci da cronjob pomakne vrijeme u pola transakcije neke druge aplikacije, pa se sve poraspada 
<hbogner> ahh...
<BotaniCar> brijem da to moram na nivou virtualizatora popravit, krpanje unutar guesta nema smisla
<BotaniCar> A za to pak moram restartati sve kante, sto znaci da na produkciji to necu sloziti jos mjesec dana :) Grr
<igustin_> ok, sad sam čuo sve... "Windows Phone se sam puni"
<BotaniCar> :D
<igustin_> "izbrisao sam jednu aplikaciju, i nakon toga je graf napunjenosti baterije krenuo gore"
<BotaniCar> zivio, igustin_
<igustin_> živ, živ
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak ti ne treba tocnije od sekunde, instaliraj guest additionse i koristi sync sa hostom
<BotaniCar> jelly: nije vmware
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa valjda to i ovaj moze
<BotaniCar> Jok :) 
<jelly> onda citat dokumentaciju i slozit da ntpd radi
<BotaniCar> jelly: ntpd radi, ali mi ovaj drifta brze nego servis kompenzira :) 
<jelly> tj. ne radi
<BotaniCar> Ne bi bilo fer okriviti servis zbog loseg virtualizatora :(
<jelly> ja bi krivio admina ;-)
<BotaniCar> I ja, i ja :) 
<jelly> sigh, jr. admin stavio testnu masinu na internet sa root passwordom 123456
<jelly> provalilo u roku dva sata 
<vileni> njub
<BotaniCar> Imam jos jedno pitanje na koje cu prvo dobiti odgovor 'to se tak ne radi' :) Imam tucet centosa koji se nadogradjuju automacki, sto znaci i kernel. Zbog specificne konfiguracije moram u grub.conf za svaki kernel imati dodano i "divider=10 clocksource=acpi_pm". E, kad se automacki azurira, ja rebootam i zaboravim da nisam rucno unio promjenu - imam sranje. Kak automatski dodati to u grub.conf po na
<BotaniCar> dogradnji
<jelly> to se tak...
<jelly> (nisam ni procitao ;-)
<BotaniCar> Tak se dela jelly , u iz a pro :) 
<jelly> na debiliani bi to stavio u /etc/default/grub
<BotaniCar> care carski, sto me prijeci da ja to na centosu napravim ? Briem da nish ! :) 
<jelly> to sto tamo ne postoji?
<jelly> obicno ima nekaj slicno pod /etc/sysconfig
<jelly> http://serverfault.com/questions/405558/how-do-i-set-the-default-kernel-parameters-in-centos-for-all-existing-and-future
<BotaniCar> jelly: postoji, bas citam kaj i kak, zato i likujem i proglasavam te autom 
<jelly> vroom vroom
<jelly> zgodno, to bi mozda i meni trebalo
<BotaniCar> ako imas centose, sigurno ti ne treba onaj progress bar kod boota, umjesto da vidis tekst
<jelly> to je... plymouth?
<jelly> to smo nasli slucajno da kad se stisne Alt ili Esc ili nesto da vrati na tekst
<jelly> ^%@$ ih skrivanje boot procesa na serveru da ih
<jelly> to je cak i ubuntu popravio ;-)
<BotaniCar> :) Sad ce te snaci ivoksov pravedni gnijev uz elaboraciju da kajkua, useri ionak ne znaju slova :) 
<BotaniCar> I, ne znam kaj mu crta animacije
<jelly> velim, plymouth ak se dobro sjecam
<BotaniCar> kak se god zvalo,smeta :) 
<BotaniCar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY
<datase`> BotaniCar: Title: The White Stripes - 'Seven Nation Army', Views: 33934634, Rating: 98.827706%
<ivoks> BotaniCar: u biti, ja sam zagovarao da se makne splash na serverima
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> +1 za tebe u tom slucaju 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nije namjerno se skrivao boot od korisnika, btw
<ivoks> plymouth pokusava rijesiti jedan stari problem na linuxu
<ivoks> a to je da ako ti se ne digne rsyslog, zaboravi boot poruke
<ivoks> pymouth to sprema u ram od graficke, pa je to onda lako dumpati u file ili sto god
<BotaniCar> kul 
<ivoks> potrejalo je neko vrijeme dok se to nije ispeglalo
<hbogner> o iskon mi se javlja, novo web sucelje
<hbogner> kazu da ce uskoro
<ivoks> http://www.soundset.hr/fun/foto-josipovica-u-brckom-docekala-europejska-torta-s-greskom-na-zastavi-bih
<ivoks> ijao 
<jelly> hbogner: citaj: roundcube sa skinom :-D
<hbogner> jelly, :d
<jelly> hbogner: sve je bolje od onog starog
<dodobas> yello
<dodobas> hehe http://i.imgur.com/XcTuSHm.gif
#ubuntu-hr 2013-07-13
<calmpitbull> vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-07
<api984> jutar
<jelly-home> putar
<BotaniCar|2> Jutrofski :) 
<BotaniCar|2> http://loncarstvo-kralj.com/piletina-s-krumpirom/?fb_action_ids=10203264054076552 uff uff
<ivoks> 'win 26
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro u podne i tebi weshmashian :)
<Vlado9A3CY> *popodne :D
<BotaniCar|2> Vech je dojutrilo ! :) 
<igustin> eurotrade.hr ima rasprodaju Epson kolor lasera C4200DN za 587 kn + PDV
<jelly> igustin: koji imaju open-sors drivere?
<igustin> jelly: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-AL-C4200
<jelly> postscript, nice
<igustin> smao toneri vrijede 6+ kkn + PDV, 10k crni, ostali 8.5k
<igustin> duplex+network
<jelly> vjerojatno dodje sa kriplanim tonerom, kao moja Okidata C130n za doma
<BotaniCar|2> Je neg kak, ne sjecam se vise printera koji su dolazili s punim tonerima 
<igustin> to sam prvo provjerio - dolaze s full punim tonerima
<igustin> taj je printer EOL, 2012. godine je koštao 12 kkn + PDV
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> igustin: ah, to je zgodno
<jelly> znaci treba kupit dva tak da imas rezervni toner :-)
<BotaniCar|2> :D Kupis ih 10, i postanes ovlasteni partner o istom trosku :)
<jelly> znaci kupis i dok radi, radi
<jelly> bas bi mogao uzeti jedan za ofis, daleko mi ici na drugu stranu hodnika :-)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: je, i kad se toner zdodje ce ti biti gore nego sada 
<igustin> uz tu trajnost tonera, printer je bagatela
<jelly> samo ga treba odtegliti do mjesta upotrebe
<jelly> igustin: te rasprodaje nema na netu?
<igustin> nema, očito premala količina da bi uopće stavljali na web; poslali su mail svojim veleprodajnim kupcima
<igustin> jelly: ? imaju povoljnu dostavu
<jelly> mi smo presli na lizane printere ali ovo je mozda dovoljno sitna cijena da prodje ispod pulta
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> weshmashian: around?
<weshmashian> Mmike: maybe
<Mmike> weshmashian: jell' ima mene jos u Kayaku? Te, ak me ima, jel' ima ona slicica uz mene jos tamo? :) Te ako ima, bil' mi ju mailao, pliiiiz? :)
<weshmashian> a lol
<Mmike> ljubim te u oko :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06o7fzcE1Hk
<datase> YouTube: Turkish F16 Really Low Approach (3 different angle) - 0:01:20 - 147,433 views - 416 likes / 35 dislikes
<SilverSpace> eh moji hr novinari "Turski borbeni zrakoplov umalo pokosio gledatelje aeromitinga"
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv2J09XgO2g
<datase> YouTube: John Martyn, Glory Box - 0:05:49 - 222,028 views - 1351 likes / 14 dislikes
<jelly> ooh, i iza toga Apollo 440
<Mmike> jelly:  :D
<ivoks> o joj, bruke
<ivoks> zovemo ruse da nam poprave migove koje ukrajinci nisu uspjeli remontirati
<ivoks> dajte otakntajte s tim smecem i kupite zapadne avione
<ivoks> rabljeni f4 bi bio bolji, pobogu
<jelly> mozda ce usput dogovoriti neki plin nesto ;-)
<Mmike> ivoks: osh ic ti pit kud veceeras, jest, nesto?
<Mmike> ivoks: mat hatters, al' vjerojatno znas :)
<jelly-home> psychicist__: bok
<psychicist__> bok jelly-home 
<jelly-home> sta ima
<psychicist__> dobro sam
<psychicist__> a ti?
<psychicist__> nisam Hrvat ili Srbin
<psychicist__> ali ucim hrvatski/srpski
<jelly-home> pises strani jezik?  Simpaticno
<jelly-home> bitno da nisi bot :-)
<psychicist__> :D
<jelly-home> laku noć, odoh pred tv pa u krpe
<psychicist__> laku noć
<psychicist__> ok :)
<yole75> mozda je bot s AI-em
<yole75> i google translateom
<yole75> banaj ga
<yole75> ovo su moderna vremena
<yole75> nikad ne znas
<Mmike> Beh
<yole75> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2209764/
<yole75> cool filmek
<yole75> Transcendence (2014)
<yole75> 119 min  -  Drama | Mystery | Sci-Fi  -  18 April 2014 (USA)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-08
<BotaniCar> Jutro, ljudine 
<rut> dj muffin
<BotaniCar> Djes' rutino :) Nesto je tih kanal ovih dana, pocet cu voditi statistike, mozda zakljucim tko ima koliko posla kroz mjesec :) 
<rut> nije me sinoc bilo u firmi ... dosao tek oko 15h 
<rut> bio u duri u sl. brodu poslom 
<BotaniCar> sinoc ? Sto ste jeli i pili kad ti je okrenulo bioritam ? :D
<rut> radio 
<rut> pa sinoc je bio pon.
<BotaniCar> Ja vise ne znam koji je dan :) 
<rut> jao jao .. ocito puno sexas 
<BotaniCar> Imam posla sa strane .. 
<rut> kakvog ? skripte slazes 
<BotaniCar> Krpam rupe :)
<rut> jesi sredio onaj windows mail
<BotaniCar> Sredio sam korisnika , to je bolje 
<rut> ma bravo 
<rut> konacno si seficu zadovoljio
<BotaniCar> Agrokor je duzan 5 milijardi :) Jebate, a to nam je najuspjesniji koncern :D
<jelly-home> fsvo uspjesnosti
<jelly-home> jel se u to racunaju odgode placanja od 6-9 mjeseci
<BotaniCar> Uspjeh je kad si toliko duzan da to prestane biti tvoj problem i postane problem drzave 
<jelly-home> s/Uspjeh/kriminal/
<BotaniCar> jelly: nisam siguran, po onom sto gledam - nisu 
<jelly-home> racunaj onda jos toliko
<BotaniCar> U stvari, po onom sto gledam, nitko osim Agrokora i onih kojima su duzni ne zna koliko je duzan proizvodjacima. Zadnji podaci su iz 2011 .. 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5LFD9VDq88
<datase> YouTube: Tom Cat - Is You Is or Is You Ain't My Baby (from Tom & Jerry - Solid Serenade) HQ with Subs - 0:02:24 - 1,245,586 views - 5303 likes / 177 dislikes
<markosejic> dobra
<BotaniCar> Sad sam to zeni na FB zid zalijepio, danas me mozda nece tuchi 
<tonil> kako exportat pdf u neki drugi file
<tonil> kad exportam u txt taj dokument bude prazan
<tonil> http://www.drillingcontractor.org/directory/2014/dcd14_contractors.pdf
<tonil> radi se o tom dokumentu
<BotaniCar> kakav format trebas ?
<tonil> bilo sta samo da mogu koristit search i find opciju da nadjem zeljenu informaciju
<tonil> da moze naci text
<BotaniCar> to mopzes i u pdfu
<tonil> jer currently u pdfu nemoze
<tonil> nemoze
<tonil> probao
<BotaniCar> Meni radi TM 
<tonil> tm?
<BotaniCar> TradeMark
<tonil> pojasni
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly-home> tonil: unutra su slike, to ces morati provuci kroz OCR
<tonil> ok
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: radi ti Find po tom dokumentu?
<SilverSpace> dan
<ravilov> bahahaha https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad
<markosejic> he he 
<ravilov> http://abstrusegoose.com/strips/the_greatest_inventor.png
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0V4TZAyd8I
<datase> YouTube: Ren & Stimpy  Happy Helment  Joy Joy song - 0:02:20 - 281,727 views - 2105 likes / 51 dislikes
<Mmike> bljab ljab blajbl jblajba
<markosejic> ???
<SilverSpace> kaj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes gledao f1
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jasta
<Mmike> SilverSpace: fino se kimi ralzetio
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> nije vise f1 za njega
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> nisam vidio zasto je otisao onak siroko
<Mmike> a ono poslije nije nist mogao
<Mmike> sjebalo ga
<SilverSpace> fakat mi nikad nije jasno kaj ga je ferrari i uzeo nazad
<Mmike> zadnji kraj mu naletio na rupetinu
<Mmike> pa dobar je :)
<Mmike> bolji od mase svakako :D
<SilverSpace> bas 
<SilverSpace> ja to ne razumijem 
<SilverSpace> imas klasu i uzmes jos nekog sa kime neznas sto ce napraviti 
<SilverSpace> a imas mladica koji je jako jako talentiran 
<SilverSpace> i frka te gurnuti ga u vatru 
<SilverSpace> zasto?
<ravilov> jer vatra pece
<SilverSpace> i jos ga masno platiti 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dobra borba bila alonso i vettel
<jelly> ručak https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Q8N5Utm_mY
<datase> YouTube: 4M - Idem i ja - 0:02:38 - 16,552 views - 69 likes / 3 dislikes
<markosejic> d dan
<ravilov> ko kad cuo i/ili koristi Tails?
<ravilov> cuo za*
<markosejic> ja sam cuo i iman na hddu img
<jelly> cuo!
 * ravilov cuo prvi put danas, isprobava u vboxu, zanimljivo
<ravilov> doduse tor ne radi bas dobro (tj. uopce) iz VM-a preko korporativne mreze
<CrazyLemon> kad smo kod tails i tora.. http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/xkeyscorerules100.txt      $TAILS_terms je interesting :)
<jelly> CrazyLemon: old!
<CrazyLemon> jelly it is! al kad več NSA bude checkirala logove da bar bude ovaj više rangiran :p
<jelly> dirty bomb jihad pantyhose nuclear mlp tor vertcoin pony 
<jelly> eto, jel sad bolje
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ravilov> CrazyLemon je izgleda jos jedan koji zeli koristiti kvacice iako ne zna kako :p
<ravilov> </language_nazi>
<CrazyLemon> ravilov sa tom razlikom da si ti ucio hrvatski a ja ne :>
<jelly> ravilov: on bar ima izgovor 
<jelly> kod njih nema ć
<CrazyLemon> ima ima.. ima nas dosta na ć :D
<jelly> čuo sam da ih je država zaboravila preko nekoliko početkom 90tih
<CrazyLemon> mah.. to su recimo da 'posebni' slučaji
<CrazyLemon> svašta su ljudi radili i onda se čudili :)
<jelly> moj šef piše č i ć na random, šta sad
<Mmike> jelly: kak se zove onaj programcek za testiranje smpt servera?
<ravilov> hm
 * ravilov ne zna otkud je CrazyLemon
<ravilov> jelly, pa reci mu da se okani corava posla, nije to za njega
<jelly> Mmike: swaks
<Mmike> :*
<Mmike> thunderbird je kurac
<Mmike> a ne mail klijent
<jelly> imas neki bolji?
<ravilov> mutt
<jelly> a da zna prikazati slike i html mejlove
<jelly> i pretrazivati kroz DVA foldera
<ravilov> e sad
<api984> http://bit.ly/1otGFSb
<Mmike> saljem mail
<jelly> salji!
<Mmike> ovaj veli da imam krivi smtp password
<Mmike> stisnem 'cancel'
<Mmike> veli da nemre snimit email, i pita ocu li retry ili cancel
<Mmike> kazem 'retry'
<Mmike> i ovaj zatvori sve i ne snimi email
<ravilov> mozda je mislio da se salis
<ravilov> ili se on sali
<jelly> Mmike: i onda nisi prijavio bug, jelda?
<Mmike> stovise
<jelly> </evil>
<Mmike> sam malo
<BotaniCar> tonil: jbg, morao sam se dici od stola. Nisam bio potpun, morao sam na brzaka OCR-nuti stvar, u PDF-u je skup slika. Morat ces onako kako toi je jelly napisao. 
<BotaniCar> "dirty bomb jihad pantyhose nuclear mlp tor vertcoin pony " ... mlp ? :) 
<rut> dosta za danas
<infy-> je dosadno
<infy-> Å¡ta da radin
<infy-> ne da mi se ništa na ovo vrime
<infy-> :(
<api984> ni meni bome
<jelly> .weather maksimir
<jelly> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 79°F / 26°C; Humidity: 57%; Pressure: 29.68in / 100.5kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Sw, 8mph / 13kph; Updated: 23 mins, 42 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Thunderstorm; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 61°F / 16°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Thunderstorm; High of 72°F / 22°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of (1 more message)
<jelly> .more
<datase> jelly: 72°F / 22°C; Low of 54°F / 12°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 73°F / 23°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 79°F / 26°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 79°F / 26°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C
<Mmike> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/munich-city-saves-millions-going-open-source
<jelly> OPET?!
<jelly> ili je omgbuntu tek sad to otkrio
<markosejic> d vecer
<CrazyLemon> jelly ne samo omgubuntu nego i canonical https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/07/07/ubuntu-and-open-source-help-the-city-of-munich-save-millions/  :)
<jelly-home> lolwut
<hbogner> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t1.0-9/1932427_10152238153472849_3241853226275917134_n.jpg
<hbogner> ha haha
<hbogner> safe
<Mmike> Bogme, ubilo ih :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-09
<markosejic> d jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<rut> dj
<markosejic> d jutro
<jelly> đutro
<markosejic> jelly pozz
<BotaniCar> BogDaj
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj BotaniCar :)
<BotaniCar> Di mogu naci ovogodisnji availability report za office365 ? 
<Vlado9A3CY> hm... nazoves ih telefonom na besplatni broj ;)
<BotaniCar> Je, student na telefonu ce mi ziher znati :) 
<BotaniCar> Plus kaj su njihove statistike "weighted" citaj, stimaju ih kak im pashe 
<rut> jelly iskon nema spf recorda ?
<jelly> rut: za koju domenu, iskon.hr?  Ne
<rut> da .. ok 
<jelly> rut: jesi primio fejkani mail sa @iskon.hr posiljateljem?
<rut> jelly ne. nego provjeravam neku cfg lokalno a u spf je includan:iskon.hr
<jelly> rut: za koju domenu?
<rut> jware.hr
<jelly> rut: ako korisnik zeli slati preko iskona, ispravan include je include:_spf.mail.iskon.hr 
<rut> ma ne . nego gledam sto je covjek prije mene radio i pisao u cfg 
<rut> ups u named 
<jelly> to nikad nije radilo, niti ce raditi.  Ovo gore je ispravno.
<rut> pa zato i pitam i gledam sto je upisao :)
<jelly> a mislim... pise i jware.hr.               300     IN      TXT     "RMS" pa ti vidi
<rut> RMS . sto bi to bilo :)
<BotaniCar> Nisam imao pojma da windows platforma ima nesto kao cPanel - http://www.websitepanel.net/ :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa mi vrtimo parallels plesk i na windowsima i na linuxima
<BotaniCar> gdje su ti windowsi platforma koja nosi servise ? I, plesk kosta, ne ? 
<BotaniCar> Gle, fakat, plesk radi i na 'dozama :) 
<Mmike> ja mislim da ta windows platforma vise ne postoji
<Mmike> i da ti samo tu nas varas
<Mmike> http://www.nabava.net/blanjalice__3950
<Mmike> what the?
<Mmike> otkad ovo?
<BotaniCar> Jos malo i bit ces u pravu. Kad su izbacili van prvi powershell i core edition windowse, rekao sam si da je to-to , windowsi su polinuxili :D
<BotaniCar> Einhell blanjalicu bi kupio samo neprijatelju. Imam njihovu ubodnu pilu i to je zadnje sto sam imao posla t som firmom :)
<rut> muffin pa di si ti meni srce 
<rut> nevidjeh te .. 
<BotaniCar> Stari moj, juce mi je bio dan .. 
<BotaniCar> U stvari, necu kukat, bas mi je lepo bilo kaj sam imal drugacijeg posla :) 
<rut> kakvog ako se smije znati ?
<rut> jel bio sexualni ili 
<rut> :)
<BotaniCar> Drzao edukacije, nije ilo sexa , nadam se da je onim drugima bilo je*eno :) 
<Mmike> 'pimpek metnete ovak, i onda...'
<BotaniCar> Nemoj im reci ( znam da znas, sina si iz prve nabo ) :) 
<BotaniCar> Treba nam vise zena u RH, nek sami nauce sineke delat' :D
<BotaniCar> Tko se oblaci u zari ? http://www.zara.com/hr/en/sale/man/trousers-c434612.html :) 
<rut> ak si ti drzo edukacije o toj temi onda jao majkooo
<BotaniCar> Pricas to kao da sam ti vec radio dijete pa nisi zadovoljan rezultatom :) 
<rut> haha .. sto i muskima pravis ?
<BotaniCar> Proces je isti za sve spolove, uspjesnost bas i nije :) 
<rut> koliko ti ono djece imas ?
<rut> 2 
<BotaniCar> Hranim jedno :) Stajaznam koliko ih imam :) 
<rut> (za koje znas naravno)
<rut> jel m ili z djete ?
<BotaniCar> Musko , zato i kazem mmiketu da ne odaje tehniku :) 
<BotaniCar> Demografski, treba nam curica, puno njih
<rut> ma odoh ja doma . :)
<markosejic> d dan
<MmikeM> hm
<markosejic> mmike pozz
<Mmike> mlj
<Mmike> u bit ne kuzis koliko su ne-ssd diskovi spori dok ih ne pocnes opet korisiti
<BotaniCar> Stoga s jos nisam kupio SSD ( nda, vjerujete mi da je to pravi razlog , a ne lova :) )
<Mmike> mislim da su ssdovi sad vec prihvatljive cijene
<markosejic> samo je kvaka treba podestiti instalaciju da ne koristi swap na ssd u
<Mmike> ili imati toliko rama da swap imas samo reda radi :0
<yole755> sta ce ti uopce swap
<yole755> meni je swap na OFF
<hbogner> ja imam na svakom disku 1 gigu swap-a :D
<hbogner> pardon, ne vise, ostavio samo na 2 diska
<hbogner> i to oni na kojima nije os :D
 * ravilov ne koristi swap valjda vec 5 godina
<ravilov> otkad sam shvatio da je dobro slozenom i optimiziranom stroju 2GB RAM uvrh glave
<ravilov> hbogner, https://i.imgur.com/mjJaPQB.gif
<hbogner> ravilov, fora, ima hrpa toga na netu
<hbogner> ja imam swap jer mi ostao na diskovima od prije,a  bio ljen reparticionirati :D
<hbogner> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zanimljivosti/pornhub-preklinje-korisnike-prestanite-nam-slati-isjecke-utakmice-kategorija-javno-ponizenje-nam-je-prepuna---343456.html
<hbogner> ha ha hah a
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-10
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<markosejic> ning
<markosejic> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> Jutro, junacine 
<BotaniCar|2> Ako imate hyper-v s dinamickom memorijom i linux guestom, gasite dinamicku memoriju :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Drekavi hv_baloon ne radi kak treba, dva dana sam lovio problem :) 
<api984> BotaniCar: hvala
<BotaniCar> Sto sam napravio ? :)
<ravilov> memorija zlatne ribice
<BotaniCar> Hmm, zadnja ribica koju sam rastavio je bila bez RAMa 
<jelly> hm, ima ukupno 17 pancho & toro crtića http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tijuana_Toads
<jelly> i 17 eustahija brzica
<BotaniCar> Da nemas i link za gledanje svih njih ? 
<BotaniCar> Mali mi je sad taman dobi da ga pocnem hraniti crticima svoje generacije 
<BotaniCar> E, da, s cim vi radite labele za kablove/uticnice ? 
<jelly> Dymo printerom
<BotaniCar> Nesto kao http://www.dymo.com/en-US/label-makers-and-label-printers/industrial-labeling/industrial-labeling/rhino-industrial-6000-hard-case-kit-label-maker ? 
<BotaniCar> Moram uzicat' da mi kupe ili to, ili one rucne label makere.
<jelly> Symo ILP219
<jelly> Dymo ILP219  %$^@^6@^
<BotaniCar> Thx ! 
<jelly> 19mm trake za kablove, te 12mm trake za servere i sl
<jelly> dosta star ali dobro sluzi
<BotaniCar> Ja sam slicnog imao pred skoro 10 godina. Onda sam presao u manje firme u kojima je color coding bio dovoljan, sad mi opet trebaju labele :( 
<jelly> u serverskoj imamo i color coding i labele i opet je kupus
<jelly> ali bez labela bi bilo nemoguce
<jelly> radi na baterije i na struju, i moze sekvencijalno isprintati X komada
<BotaniCar> Kulishka. 
<jelly> (baterije su riknule odavno, sad stoji u svakoj serverskoj po jedan na napajanju)
<ravilov> http://bit.ly/1mCzOaB - pogledati sve slike
<ravilov> NSFW-ish
<Mmike> Starbucks je precijenjeno odvratno smece.
<ravilov> ovisi sta uzmes, imaju ok stvari
 * ravilov prakticki nikad ne ide u starbucks po kavu
 * ravilov takodjer nikad nije bio u ne-americkom starbucksu - could be relevant
<Mmike> bio u americkom, eto sad bio u londonskom
<Mmike> plje
<ravilov> onda ovisi sta uzmes
<Mmike> Caffe Latte
<Mmike> vuglarid
<Mmike> erm, lazem
<Mmike> ice
<Mmike> nichst gut :)
<ravilov> well kao sto rekoh ja tamo prakticki nikad ne idem po kavu
<ravilov> ako izbjegavas kavu, dobri su :p
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> ravilov: kaj tamo ima dobro a da nije kava?
<Mmike> mislim, kaj to nije kava plejs?
<hbogner> starbucks ima kavu???
<hbogner> prvi glas
<hbogner> ja sto vidio i probao su onu kvazi kava derivati
<hbogner> slag, secer, karamela, mljeko,...
<Mmike> hbogner: lol :)
<Mmike> kad vec pljujemo, recimo, opet, da je gmail obicno govno
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> off
<ipozgaj> oj
<hbogner> o/
<ipozgaj> nikako se naviknuti na mercurial... totalno s konja na magarca ako si radio sa gitom prije
<ivoks> http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attraction_Review-g2034462-d2533942-Reviews-Jamming_Adventures-Murter_Murter_Island_Sibenik_Knin_County_Dalmatia.html
<ivoks> da da, 8 od 8 :)
<ipozgaj> ivoks: http://www.fastcoexist.com/3032779/publically-shame-companies-that-wont-tell-us-how-un-diverse-they-are :P
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-11
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<ravilov> Mmike, da, starbucks je kao coffee place, ali ja tamo idem po caj :)
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski !
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpGN3oT1thA
<datase> YouTube: The System Administrator Song - Live in Vegas, 2005 - 0:02:43 - 18,984 views - 194 likes / 0 dislikes
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4
<datase> YouTube: HEYYEYAAEYAAAEYAEYAA - 0:02:07 - 42,628,867 views - 438604 likes / 12817 dislikes
<markosejic> d jutro
<BotaniCar> lol: https://imgur.com/gallery/Cu2f5as 
<ivoks> ipozgaj: ?
<ivoks> ipozgaj: nas CEO je manjina :)
<BotaniCar> Kako je jedan bivsi NASAin djelatnik lijepo rekao: Onog trena kad smo poceli vise brinuti tko je musko/zensko/crn/bijel umjesto kompetencija,  kod zaposljavanja, sve je poslo nizbrdo.
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> a pitaj Mmiketa koliko je raznolikosti oko njega, u timu, organizaciji, uredu, firmi... :)
<BotaniCar> Vezan, danas mi je ( ne znam koja po redu ) frendica rekla da jednakost spolova sucka. Veli da nema nista protiv da bude kucanica, a nek se suprug zajebava s poslom. 
 * Mmike sjedi do juznokoreanca a bio s brazilcem na krovu pusit upravo :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: kaj ste pusili i jel kit igra nogomet u slobodno vrijeme ? :) 
<Mmike> popio sam tolko kokakole u ovih tjedan dana, uzas :/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jadan, glupo ga je uopce zajebavat :)
<Mmike> jucer sam 7up pio :) nenamjerno! :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: uopce nisam mislio u kontekstu tekme. Brijem da su svi brazilJci izvrsni u streetballu 
<Mmike> mislim da ovaj nije :)
<Mmike> nije debel k'o ja, al' je bucmast isto :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> GOLMAN !!!
<Mmike> lol :D
<BotaniCar> I, kaj je imal za shitpu ? :D
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Nisam prije bas pratio nogomet, nisam ni znao sto propustam ( https://i.imgur.com/Vu1Tt4w.gif ) 
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> BotaniCar: L.O.L :D
<jelly> Mmike: gdje si pio 7up
<Mmike> london
<Mmike> u frizideru ima kola, kola lajt i 7up
<jelly> ah
<BotaniCar> Ni P od Pepsi ? Ehh
<Mmike> Keine Pepsi
<BotaniCar> Pih https://i.imgur.com/OhNdw6Q.gif 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ? :)
<BotaniCar> Fridge fillers are wankers
<jelly> jel kola za secerom ili HFCS / glukozno-fruktoznim sirupom?
<jelly> ak je sa secerom onda ok :)
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> brijes da pise na limenci?
<jelly> da
<jelly> (ali ako podignes limenku senzor ce ti je naplatit ;-)
<BotaniCar> Zato, ne dizi limenku - sagni se :) 
<BotaniCar> #lifehack
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to sam napravio prvi dan odmah
<markosejic> d dan
<ipozgaj> jutar
<markosejic> pozz
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-12
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<ravilov> hm, presao na 3.13.0-30, SSD poceo javljat greske, kad maknem 'discard' iz mount optiona sve radi ok, bar tako izgleda
<ravilov> jel to bug u 3.13 ili moj SSD rikava?
<ravilov> smartctl za neke atribute javlja Pre-Fail... :(
<jelly> nemoj raditi discard non-stop na starijim modelima
<jelly> (u prijevodu, ne koristit ga kao mount opciju nego povremeno vrtit utility)
<jelly> Pre-Fail nije "javljanje" nego vrsta atributa
<ravilov> aha, ok
<ravilov> kamen sa srca
<ravilov> ovo ne bi trebao biti "stariji model", but what do I know
<ravilov> SanDisk SD5SF2064G
<ravilov> jelly, jel ima smisla da fstrim stavim negdje u crontab onda?
<jelly> vjerojatno, tipa jednom mjesecno
<jelly> ak i fstrim kenja onda nesh ne valja...
<jelly> koliko si ostavio neparticioniranog/nezauzetog lufta, ako uopce?
<jelly> na 60GB disku ja bi ostavio recimo 8GB free, nek se leveling firmware veseli
<jelly> disk manji od nule!
<jelly> jmtpfs                      848640   -2208000   3056640    - /mnt/jiayu
<ravilov> um
<ravilov> nisam ostavio nista
<ravilov> cek, ako neki prostor ne dodijelim nijednoj particiji, to firmware prepoznaje? ne bi mislio da nesto toliko low-level zna citati particijske tablice
<jelly> ako ti se da, mozes zavrtiti sata security erase pa kod formatiranja nanovo ostavit malo praznog
<jelly> firmware zna da neki blok nije ono bas nikad pisan
<ravilov> sto ja trenutno ocigledno nemam, ali taj sata security erase ce to popravit?
<ravilov> nije bas da imam 8GB za bacit... :(
<jelly> erase obrise cijeli disk, i veli firmwareu "svi blokovi su sad opet slobodni za leveling"
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> ali da, jbg
<ravilov> kad sam uzimao taj SSD, uzimao sam apsolutno najminimalniju potrebnu velicinu, jer mi ostalo bilo preskupo
<jelly> mda, sad ima 120GB za 400-500 kn
<jelly> doduse sata ne msata
<ravilov> to je ok, meni je i ovih $55-$60 bilo previse
<ravilov> ali sam progutao
<ravilov> i da, u obzir dolazi iskljucivo msata
<ravilov> nis, zasad cu vidjet kak se ponasa bez discard, mozda u nekom trenutku stavim cron task
<jelly> danas sam zakljucio da mi je 8GB premalo za mobitel
<jelly> 16GB 20MB/s sandisk samo 95kn
<jelly> pise "speed up to 30MB/s**" sto... nije ni blizu istini :-)
 * ravilov ima 16GB ugradjeno, od toga oko 10GB dostupno, plus vanjski SD od 4GB
<ravilov> koji class?
<jelly> UHS-I
<jelly> (odn. class 10 ako card reader ne podrzava UHS protokol)
<ravilov> pitanje jel ti mob moze to iskoristit
<ravilov> UHS-I has a bus interface speed of up to 104 MB/s.
<jelly> bitno da se mp3ce brze toce
<jelly> i slike u suprotnom smjeru
<ravilov> pa to su sve relativno mali fajlovi
<jelly> makar reklama brije na "full hd video"
<ravilov> pa da
<ravilov> tu dolazi do izrazaja protocnost
<jelly> pa i ne bas, h264 mkv treba 15-40Mbps 
<jelly> to je 5MB/s
 * ravilov ima flash drive od 32 GB koji je eto krasno velik i svasta stane na njega, ali je zato bolno spor, pogotovo za pisanje
<jelly> da, to je beskorisno
<jelly> isto kao i 3.5" USB disk od 80GB
<jelly> moras teliti kilo toga, napajanje, za disk na koji stane jedna serija
<ravilov> a nije bas isto, ovo mi ipak dobro dodje kao arhiva rjedje koristenih (ali ipak potrebnih) stvari
<ravilov> btw ne treba ti napajanje za vanjski disk, treba ti samo dovoljno kratak kabel ;)
<ravilov> er, wait... 3.5"?!
<ravilov> zasto ne 2.5"?
<ravilov> pa tko jos vuce desktop diskove sa sobom...?
<jelly> niko
<jelly> osim kao zamjenu u serversku za stare servere
<ravilov> pih, skladiste rezervnih diskova treba bit odmah do serverske :p
<ravilov> hm, zasto fstrim kao parametar prima mountpoint a ne device node?
<ravilov> /mnt/data umjesto /dev/sdb2
<ravilov> hah, cron.monthly se pokrece svakog 1. u mjesecu u 6:52am
<ravilov> ne znam bas da mogu obecat da ce mi lap bit upaljen u to vrijeme
<jelly> ravilov: zato imas instaliran anacron
<ravilov> to je onaj sta kad propusti event triggera cim moze, jel?
<ravilov> jel to vrijedi samo za off/on ili i za suspend/resume?
<jelly> mislim da ima hook i za resume
<jelly> inace nebi imalo smisla
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly> .weather maksimir / zagreb
<markosejic> ovdje je kisa
<jelly> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 75°F / 24°C; Humidity: 57%; Pressure: 29.80in / 100.9kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: West, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 12 mins, 36 secs ago | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 81°F / 27°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast for Sunday: Mostly cloudy; High of 81°F / 27°C; Low of 61°F / 16°C | Forecast for Monday: Chance of a thunderstorm; (1 more message)
<jelly> ovdje nije jos a moram vani
<markosejic> ovdje u Å¡estinama je kisa 
<jelly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Digital#mediaviewer/File:8_bytes_vs._8Gbytes.jpg
<ipozgaj> ivoks: Mmike yt? :D
#ubuntu-hr 2014-07-13
<markosejic> d jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<ravilov> hm, upgrade 13.10 -> 14.04 (odnosno mint 16 -> 17) je cak prosao relativno bezbolno
<ravilov> zanimljivo da dizanje X sessiona kriticno ovisi o /sbin/initctl za koji ubuntu apparently pretpostavlja da je uvijek u pathu...
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-06
<BotaniCar> Cao drugari ! 
<Mmike> Djesi, Nadnicar!
<BotaniCar> :) Ahahaha, kakva ideja za nick ! :) 
<dodobas> yutro
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 75°F / 24°C; Humidity: 69%; Pressure: 30.04in / 101.7kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 6 mins, 16 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 97°F / 36°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 97°F / 36°C; Low of 71°F / 22°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 98°F / 37°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<vileni> jutro
<jelly> .more
<datase> jelly: for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 80°F / 27°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 58°F / 14°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C
<dodobas> e Mmike, ono munin ide na minutu ?
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 81°F / 27°C (Heat Index: 84°F / 29°C); Humidity: 70%; Pressure: 30.09in / 101.9kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Wsw, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 3 mins, 46 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 96°F / 36°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 95°F / 35°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of (1 more message)
<rut> .weather zagreb
<datase> rut: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 79°F / 26°C; Humidity: 65%; Pressure: 30.04in / 101.7kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 3 mins, 59 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 97°F / 36°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 97°F / 36°C; Low of 71°F / 22°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 98°F / 37°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/Is7LHCm
<ivoks> da da
<ivoks> treba vjerovat u grcku glupost
<BotaniCar> ja im drzim fige. Doduse, ne znam kaj i kak sad planiraju - pipu s lovom su si zatvorili, svoju nemaju, kaj ce ?
<Mmike> dodobas: 5 minuta
<Mmike> .weather Sljeme
<BotaniCar> Ahaha, vise nisu podrzana zemlja ni za iTunes ! :) 
<Mmike> ja cu umret od smijeha
<Mmike> pa ovaj dao ostavku
<Mmike> hahahaa ):)
<Mmike> pa to k'o da ja odem u firmu X, popujem pol godine kak unix, kak ubuntu, kak postgres, kak jebo MS
<Mmike> i onda kad se ovi odluce za prebac
<BotaniCar> A ono, bolji je od nasih. Ta, obecao je :) Nasi, kad obecaju ostavku, poslije vele da nisu bas tako mislili :)
<Mmike> ja kazem 'ja sad ovo' :)
<Mmike> pa kaj nije obecao da ce otic ak na referendumu ispadne da ce lizat dupe europi?
<Mmike> tom se i nadao valjda, d
<Mmike> smijesno mi to sve, moram rec
<Mmike> pokazuje sam kak je svijet u kojem zivimo - jadan
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/thomas-piketty-njemacka-nikad-nije-vratila-svoje-dugove-pa-nema-pravo-drugima-drzati-lekcije/829194.aspx
<ivoks> pas masters
<ivoks> pa ni erste nema uvid u stanje kreditne kartice preko ebankinga
<Mmike> ivoks: lol :)
<Mmike> jedino kaj ovaj piketi ne spominje je da je njemacka imala industriju i proizvodnju pa im je lakse bilo oprostit dugove u zamjenu za jeftinu robu
<Mmike> kaj grci imaju? 
<ivoks> jogurt
<jelly> Mmike: masline? 
<Mmike> stoji
<Mmike> mogli smo imat masline za bagatelu
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> ono sto sad trebaju je legalizirati travu i otvoriti 2000 coffehousea za turiste
<jelly> nego kak ide eur/usd, nisam gledao 
<Mmike> urusio se USD
<Mmike> narasto LTC
<Mmike> BTC jako malo raste
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> urusio se euro, ne dolar :)
<Mmike> ak imas dolara, cekaj sutra, ak imas eura, sad kupuj dolare
<ivoks> nije se urusio usd
<BotaniCar> Mojoj shefici se svidja Unity, sad me moli da joj natocim Ubuntu na jos jedan laptop :) Kam svijet ide :) 
<ivoks> nije se ni euro urosio
<ivoks> ali otpada zbuka
<jelly> Mmike: tj. danas, dok nase mjenjacnice jos nisu skuzile? :-)
<Mmike> jelly: obicno nasi kasne jedan dan 
<Mmike> tj, rba
<Mmike> i ostale banke
<Mmike> nemrem k'o firma mijenjat paru u mjenjacnicama
<jelly> i imaju tecaj fiksiran cijeli dan
<Mmike> tj, neznam kak
<Mmike> da, osim ak ne ides na forex
<Mmike> ili taki neki, pa trguj
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jednostavno nazoves Teshu ? :D
<Mmike> dosle neke kineskinje
<Mmike> njih jedno 10, tu, na vrh
<Mmike> zgodne sve
<Mmike> a ja prdnuo onak, k'o seljak :(
<ivoks> ma je... mos mislit zgodnih kineskinja
<BotaniCar> Navikle su one i na gore, do juce su kuhale pse u restoranima :) 
<BotaniCar> Linux je postao pre super. Juce skuzim doma da vec jedno 6 mjeseci citam/pisem/drkam po mountanoj NTFS particiji, nisam ni znao da ju nisam preformatirao od doba kad su ju windowsi koristili :) 
<BotaniCar> S druge strane, wireless dongle mi je nepodrzan i takav ce ostati :) 
<jelly> kupi neki dongle s atherosom 
<Mmike> ivoks: onaj mongodb charm bug, to je reproducible ili je to one-time hit? Imas jos taj env moda da mi posaljes sve logove?
<BotaniCar> Ej! Vec sam dao 150kn za ovaj :) Nemam ja paru da svaki mjesec toliko trosim na tehniku :D
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> ivoks: 1467742
<weshmashian> mornin'
<drj_cro> ivoks: meni se na erste vidi kreditna i izlist prometa i racuna i ... 
<Mmike> drj_cro: na firmneskm?
<drj_cro> Mmike: privatna
<Mmike> mislim da je to neki bed s firmenskima
<drj_cro> obrt je na RBA jos uvijek
<Mmike> OBURT
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: desilo se samo jednom
<ivoks> a logove imas
<ivoks> 2015-06-23 03:47:55 INFO replica-set-relation-joined mongodb start/running, process 2353
<ivoks> 2015-06-23 03:47:55 INFO juju-log replica-set:38: port_check: Unable to connect to 172.16.13.198:27017/TCP.
<ivoks> 2015-06-23 03:47:55 INFO juju-log replica-set:38: port_check: Exception: [Errno 111] Connection refused
<ivoks> 2015-06-23 03:47:55 INFO juju-log replica-set:38: replica_set_relation_joined-finish
<ivoks> 2015-06-23 03:48:05 INFO juju-log replica-set:38: replica_set_relation_changed-start
<ivoks> mongod je pokrenut a ne mozes se spojiti na njega
<Mmike> jel' ti to kohostano s memcachedom mozda?
<ivoks> ne
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/11143711_10153602087051874_8989476848728731809_n.jpg?oh=5ab88aca54a0f6621efe1632ee68cbbf&oe=561B29E9
<BotaniCar> Afterparty u Kolumbiji :D
<Mmike> ivoks: trebao bih juju logove s ostalih unita, machine logove isto ak ih imas, i rs.status()
<Mmike> cek, nadrobim to u bug
<ivoks> http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=USDEUR%3DX+Interactive#{%22range%22:%225d%22,%22allowChartStacking%22:true}
<ivoks> kupio dolare u srijedu... samo cekamo...
<Mmike> idem se prebacit na sunce, smrzo sam se
<ivoks> Mmike: nemam to vise; nemam tjedan dana vremena cekati da se vi javite
<Mmike> onda drugi put provajdaj sve logove, cak i viska :) jer mi ovo nist ne znaci, moram vidjet kaj je bilo s ostalim junitima i kaj su ostali mongodb serveri zabrijali
<Mmike> juju status je mandatory, rekao bih
<Mmike> ovo je mongodb sranje
<Mmike> tak se bar cini
<Mmike> ponekad, jednostavno, zabrije
<Mmike> i onda probas opet, i radi
<BotaniCar> o0o0o Austrijanci bi van i EU :D Imat ce referendum :) 
 * BotaniCar pjeva "kad nas brod tone, tone, bitkojna kupimo miiii "
<Mmike> BotaniCar: di to citas?
<BotaniCar> tportal
<BotaniCar> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet/387855/Austrija-Masovna-podrska-za-odcjepljenje-od-EU-a.html
<ivoks> super mi je kak carnet.hr nije zadovoljio aaiedu certificiranje
<jelly> ivoks: tako je svake godine, njih boli djon za formalne neispravnosti, a i razumijem ih
<jelly> ivoks: dok se ja jebem sa ravnateljima 01.07. jer eto srce hoce Terenin certifikat a ne Startcomov
<BotaniCar> "the computer needs to restart to .. " k'o da sam windowse stavio, a ne ubuntu :D
<ivoks> jelly: ma i ja se isto zajebavam s certifikatima
<ivoks> jelly: a ekipa po ustanovama dozivljava ovo kao ne znam kaj
<ivoks> ja ne znam cime su im napunili glavu, ali to ne radi, svijet ce prestati okretati
<jelly> zadovoljavanje minimalne forme :-)
<jelly> mislim, nije to lose, imati zakrpane sustave na barem debian 7
<ivoks> ma sve super
<jelly> na kraju je lik iz srca ionako pristao uzeti startcomov certifikat, mozda i zato sto smo napomenuli da na njihovoj vlastitoj stranici pise da ce priznati bilo koji cert. koji moderni browseri prepoznaju automatski
<jelly> tak da sad imam akaunt na digicertu (kod kojeg carnet odn. geant sad ima deal), ali nisam zamijenio cert jer... cemu
<ivoks> pre.vruce.je.
<BotaniCar> Zena mi je rekla da bi se igrala doktora. Eno je na hodniku, ceka me vec 3 sata.
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 93°F / 34°C (Heat Index: 96°F / 36°C); Humidity: 41%; Pressure: 30.04in / 101.7kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: North, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 11 mins, 54 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 97°F / 36°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 97°F / 36°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 98°F / 37°C; Low (1 more message)
<jelly> .weather maksimir
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 90°F / 32°C (Heat Index: 93°F / 34°C); Humidity: 49%; Pressure: 30.06in / 101.8kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 26 mins, 44 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 93°F / 34°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 95°F / 35°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; (1 more message)
<BotaniCar> "Pa šta, i meni su dužni lovu pa ne pravim drahmu oko toga." # Badurina, car
<dodobas> Mmike: al moze se natjerati, jel tak ?
<ivoks> .weather pirovac
<datase> ivoks: Weather for Pirovac, Croatia | Temperature: 90°F / 32°C (Heat Index: 89°F / 32°C); Humidity: 36%; Pressure: 30.04in / 101.7kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Sw, 14mph / 23kph; Updated: 3 mins, 42 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 89°F / 32°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 73°F / 23°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of (1 more message)
<ivoks> sigh... a ja kreten u zagrebu
<Mmike> dodobas: nemre, koliko znam - moras po sorsu bauljat jer moras RRD fajleke drugacije napravit
<Mmike> zdrkano
<Mmike> sljeme, sljeme
<Mmike> treba kolektivno organizirat rad s brda
<Mmike> jos da zicara radi, koji bi to bio gust
 * jelly se nostalgicno sjeca kad je zicara radila
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a pun je grad zicera, nije nikom lakse zbog toga :) 
<drj_cro> https://i.imgur.com/Hysj3lr.jpg :)
<BotaniCar> 20 ?! Pa i dete mazem s jacim, a on je naspram mene preplanuo :D
<Mmike> kakje 
<Mmike> vruce
<ivoks> i tak
<ivoks> koja je vjerojatnost...
<ivoks> ...da, ako smo na prvom komentu na koji smo sletili, nasli zivot
<ivoks> da zivot postoji posvuda?
<ivoks> http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/jul/06/philae-comet-could-be-home-to-alien-life-say-top-scientists
<BotaniCar> Pa, vele da su kometi rasadnici zivota. Tak da ne znam da li je to toliki uspijeh
<Mmike> ivoks: to bi zanimljivo bilo izracunat :) al' brijem da pre malo znamo da bi znali tocno :)
<ivoks> ode carnet u 3pm
<jelly> ivoks: statisticari ce ti reci da jedan uzrok znaci klinca
<Mmike> dva uzorka vec znace tinejdzera
<ivoks> pfff
<ivoks> novi openssl izlazi preksutra
<jelly> vise zakrpi za openssl nego za kernel
<jelly> ivoks: ne znam jesil' primijetio, ali aosi-aai ima _totalno_ sugave postavke za openssl, i forsira prastaru verziju Net::Daemon:SSL paketa
<ivoks> ono sto sam ja primijetio..
<ivoks> je da mi freeradius-aosi provjeri imam li certifikate
<ivoks> i onda, ako imam, ih obrise i napravi nove
<ivoks> i onda me zovu iz eduroama da zasto sam generirao nove certifikate
<jelly> ah, pa to se ne upgradea bez da se napravi backup svega :-)
<jelly> http://paste.debian.net/279575/ primjeti verzije libhttp-daemon-ssl-perl
<jelly> a upstream je zadnji 1.04 i nije odrzavan od 2008 http://search.cpan.org/~aufflick/HTTP-Daemon-SSL/
<jelly> ivoks: kad radim release upgrade, pustim debian da za sve relevantne pakete stavi nove defaultne conffileove, onda -aosi paketi uglavnom dobro postave svoje, i onda diffam i vratim moje customizacije :-|
<jelly> (uglavnom dodatne IP adrese da mi nagios radi)
<jelly> mislio sam dic taj chroot na debian 8, ali 7 ce biti podrzan do 2018-ish, pa...
<jelly> (ako dobiju dovoljno sponzora)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-07
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> obruT: ping
<BotaniCar> Ima tko od vas iskustva s prebacivanjem nositelja domene na drugu pravnu osobu ?
<BotaniCar> http://inhabitat.com/ergonomically-correct-wellbeing-toilet-helps-you-poop-the-right-way/ # rodjendan mi nije daleko ! :) 
<vileni> https://twitter.com/gricki_top
<BotaniCar> vileni:  Ahahahahahahahaha !!
<ivoks> ajmo dolar :)
<ivoks> 0,91
<Mmike> p akaj je ovo
<Mmike> SVI su na sljemenu!
<Mmike> do pred pol sata nikog nije bilo
<ivoks> jelly: jebo me pas, ja cu bacit bombu tom aaieduu i eduroamu
<ivoks> AAI: Moving old certificates to /etc/freeradius/certs/fRcerts-20150707114909/...
<ivoks> i onda me optuze da sam promijenio certifikat
<Mmike> freeradius paket potrgan? :)
<ivoks> ma
<ivoks> aaieduov paket
<ivoks> sve je to ico kriv :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> ivoks: znam, zato i velim :)
<Mmike> naime, nisi jedini koji ima te bedove :)
<BotaniCar> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/07/07/ubuntu-to-ship-on-lenovo-laptops-in-india # Proud to announce Lenovo will ship Ubuntu preloaded laptops in India starting with the Thinkpad L450.  
<jelly> koji je đava L serija sad
<Mmike> L337!
<vileni> ima vec neko vrijeme L
<vileni> ali ja ne priznam nista osim x,r,t
<weshmashian> mornin'
 * ivoks sjedi ispred ekrana
<ivoks> i navija za USD
<ivoks> fini skok danas
<ivoks> ak tak nastavi cijeli tjedan, do petka sam u plusu :)
<jelly> razveselila me obavijest od PBZa, vele da ce staviti custom dnevni limit za netbanking txije, do 50kkn
<jelly> do sad je bio 1000kn i nisam mogao poplacati sve racune odjednom uslikavanjem pdf417 barkodova
<Mmike> .weather zagreb
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 95°F / 35°C (Heat Index: 100°F / 38°C); Humidity: 41%; Pressure: 29.98in / 101.5kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 16 mins, 25 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 99°F / 37°C; Low of 71°F / 22°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 98°F / 37°C; Low of 62°F / 17°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 80°F (1 more message)
<Mmike> .more
<datase> Mmike: / 27°C; Low of 61°F / 16°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 81°F / 27°C; Low of 56°F / 13°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 62°F / 17°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C
<BotaniCar> Unable to process response: Error #1069, trace: null 
<BotaniCar> psmtr cigansku
<BotaniCar> idem galamiti na programere
<Mmike> PUTC PUTC FPUTS
<weshmashian> getch()
<jelly> hm, dolar ni nije jos otisao gore koliko moze, banka mi daje 7.0777 
<jelly> doduse u mjenjacnici je 6.92, %$@#! mater gramzivu PBZovsku
<Mmike> 100% [Connecting to dl.google.com (2a00:1450:4002:805::1005)]                  
<Mmike> zakaj ovo?!
<Mmike> jelly: kaj ti kupujes ili prodajes?
<Mmike> kupujes :)
<Mmike> probaj prodavat, pash vidjet tecaj :D
<jelly> Mmike: vjerojatno jednako los, samo na drugu stranu
<jelly> Mmike: zasto, prodajes? :-)
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 91°F / 33°C (Heat Index: 91°F / 33°C); Humidity: 34%; Pressure: 29.98in / 101.5kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 12 mins, 11 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 95°F / 35°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 91°F / 33°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 78°F / (1 more message)
<ivoks> jelly: otici ce
<ivoks> samo treba cekati...
<ivoks>  0.9160 +0.0115(+0.85%) 
<ivoks> to je 0,85% u odnosu na otvaranje danas
<ivoks> a danas je otvorio sa 2,09% u plusu u odnosu na jucer
<ivoks> tak da... 3%
<ivoks> u jednom danu
<ivoks> pardon, od petka
<ivoks> http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=USDEUR%3DX+Interactive#{%22range%22:%225d%22,%22allowChartStacking%22:true}
<jelly> eh, mozda da si pretocim s tekuceg u dolare, cist iz zajebancije
<Mmike> jelly: jok, trosim :)
<jelly> tak je to kad imas zenu i djecu, stednja ne postoji kao pojam
<vileni> zenu,djecu i psa
<jelly> Pošaljite ovu poruku svim svojim kontaktnim naslovima-adresama.
<jelly> MOLIM, ODMAH PROSLIJEDITE OVO UPOZORENJE SVIM PRIJATELJIMA, ČLANOVIMA SKUPINA I GRUPA U KOJIMA STE I SVIMA S KOJIM IMATE KONTAKTE!
<jelly> %!@#!@ te glup45!#%
<ivoks> 'Grcima ćemo otpisati pola duga i izbaciti ih iz eurozone!'
<ivoks> tako je...
<ivoks> dovoljno da euro skoci
<ivoks> tj, dolar
<ivoks> da se zaradi
<ivoks> i da se onda rijesimo pijavica
<ivoks> France presses to keep Greece in eurozone
<ivoks> francuzi ne daju
<ivoks> sad ce to postati fajt izmedju francuske i njemacke
<ivoks> i opet ce balkan razjebati sve :)
<ivoks> i pokrenuti svj. rat
<BotaniCar> E, fino, jedan dobar rat dok sam u godinama da mogu zaraditi na njemu !
<BotaniCar> Za prosli sam bio mrvu pre mlad
<jelly> ivoks: cek stani, ne treba euro nista skakat... :-)
<ivoks> jelly: ne, dolar ce skakati
<jelly> tome se i nadam
<ivoks> sve ovisi o tome sto ce se danas dogovoriti
<ivoks> ako oproste grckoj dio duga, onda euro ide dolje
<ivoks> pitanje je koliko je to ocekivanje vec upucano u trenutnu cijenu eura
<ivoks> ja mislim da nije
<ivoks> i na to sam se kladio
<ivoks> pa cemo vidjeti :)
<Mmike> ltc fino raste :)
<Mmike> a kad ispadne grcka iz eurozone, ima da probije krov :)
<Mmike> ivoks: znas mozda kak u spiceu (openstackov consolole view, graficki), poslat ctrl-alt-del?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' se moze to nekak na windozama iskljucit, da me ne pitaju za ctrl-alt-del nakon kaj ne raidm nist par minta?
<Mmike> neg da me sam password pita?
<jelly> C-A-D je sikjuriti jer se kakti nemre fejkat
<Mmike> drekjuriti
<Mmike> moram ic, zena me ceka
<ivoks> Mmike: ne koristim spice
<jelly> TIL: nmap --script ssl-enum-ciphers -p 995 pop.iskon.hr
<jelly> jel ima neko android 2.3 ili 4.0-4.3?
<jelly> htio bi provjeriti da li otvara jednu https web stranicu sa skroz zasarafljenim TLS postavkama
<ivoks> imas checker
<ivoks> http://docs.openstack.org/admin-guide-cloud/content/l3_workflow.html
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/
<ivoks> jelly: i ja sam se s tim igrao prije par dana
<ivoks> otkantao sam winxp
<ivoks> nije mi jasno kako ovaj postigne da mu radi na winxp
<ivoks> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=pack.tmt.ch
<ivoks> http://www.ecb.europa.eu/stats/exchange/eurofxref/html/eurofxref-graph-usd.en.html
<ivoks> sprema se uzlet :)
<ivoks> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=mail.init.hr
<ivoks> ja dobijem samo A
<jelly> ivoks: zato i pitam, checker kaze da ne radi, ali kaze i da provjerava samo prvu mogucnost a da browseri rade i retry
<jelly> <tetka sa DU registracijom> Izvinite jeste li iz Zagreba? <jelly> ne bas, tu sam tek 15 godina... sto trebate?
<jelly> kurac, sad je vec 21 godina
<jelly> digao kune iz banke, promijenio po 6.90, vracam dolare natrag u banku... pita me zena jesam sta zaboravio
<obruT> BotaniCar: evo me :)
<jelly> velim, nisam nista zaboravio samo PBZ ima los tecaj..
<jelly> i ona, kao zaposlenik PBZ-a, kima glavom i ne odgovara nista dalje :-)
<jelly> ovi novi dolari su bas fora, malo sareni a opet prepoznatljivi
<ivoks> ljubicasti
<ivoks> jelly: to danas?
<ivoks> mijenjao dolare
<jelly> da
<ivoks> 6,9
<ivoks> http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=USD&to=EUR&view=12h
<ivoks> ajmo dolaru, dolaru dolarruuuu
<ivoks> a glupog li tsiprasa
<ivoks> on dosao bez plana
<ivoks> 'meni ljudi rekli da ne prihvacaju vase uvjete, pa sam vam ja to dosao reci'
<ivoks> 'sad cu sjest na avion natrag za atena'
<ivoks> 'kad bi samo znali koliko sam goriva spalio u zadnjih 2 tjedna, mogao sam pola duga vratiti'
<jelly> ne rade mu hangoutsi ni mail pa ne moze dobit plan attachmentom?
<ivoks> jelly: eh
<ivoks> oni certifikati
<ivoks> to ti trebalo za moj.iskon.hr? :)
<ivoks> priznaj! :D
<jelly> ivoks: ne, certifikat je jedino sto je bilo ispravno tamo :-)
<ivoks> dobro, cipheri
<jelly> najebat vendora da testira novi stroj za bar malo zakrpanom javom... e to je trajalo 6 mjeseci a trajalo bi i duze da Firefox i Opera nisu poceli odbijati spajanje na logjam
<jelly> ivoks: primijeti da je moj.iskon.hr jos uvijek grade C, al sad se bar ljudi sa Firefox 31.8 ESR i 39 mogu spojit
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<ivoks> pa dakle
<ivoks> Copyright 2004-2008 University of Zagreb, Croatia.
<ivoks> imunes
<ivoks> This work was supported in part by Croatian Ministry of Science and
<ivoks> Technology through the research contracts #IP-2003-143 and #IP-2004-154.
<ivoks> core-network (na ubuntuu i debianu)
<ivoks> core je fork imunesa
<ivoks> ali vrlo vrlo fora alat
<ivoks> o klimo, kako te volim
<obruT> ma kakva klima, otvoren prozor je sasma dovoljan... jos ce bit hladno
<ivoks> jelly: si vidio
<ivoks> dolar sky rocketed u zadnjih pola sata
<ivoks> sa 1.09
<ivoks> na 1.103
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> euro je skocio, krivo sam se izrazio
<ivoks> majku im, kaj su se dogovorili?
<ivoks> ici ce to gore sutra... mora
<Mmike> super mi je kad mi netko nesto objasnjava
<Mmike> i iizlozi/objasni
<Mmike> i onda ja postavi podpitanje
<Mmike> tj, obrazlozim svoje i velim 'jel tako?'
<Mmike> onda on veli ne, kaze isto sto i ja al' s malo drugacijim terminima (jer, recimo, ja kazem 'knjogovodstveni racun' a on kaze 'knjigovodstveni konto'
<Mmike> te knjigovodje treba spalit sve
<Mmike> a openerp zakonom zabranit
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-08
<ivoks> Mmike: odoo je super
<ivoks> super mi je sto i zna sam poslati 'gospon klijent, niste platili sve, a ovo je stanje po racunima'
<jelly> ivoks: heh, to je bila kocka :-)
<BotaniCar> 'el podizao tko od vas "linux terminal server" server/servis ? Kolika je to danguba i kak vam je radio ? 
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> svaki linux server je terminal server
<BotaniCar> http://www.ltsp.org/
<ivoks> dakle, graficki terminal server?
<ivoks> ilti thin/fat server/client
<BotaniCar> da, na stranu terminologija, ajmo erc' ovo zadnje 
<ivoks> thin client ne radi nikakvo procesiranje
<ivoks> fat client procesira kod sebe, a sve vuce sa servera
<BotaniCar> malo mi je bed kaj ovo sto sam linkao ima zadnju novost iz 2013 , da li se danas koristi nesto drugo ? ( nisam jos siguran da li bi deployao thin ili fat klijente, imam resurse za oboje ) 
<ivoks> a s ozbirom da su danas desktopi x puta jaci od servera, thin klijenti nemaju previse smisla
<BotaniCar> ivoks: imam tonu slabih skatulja u furdi, i neke servere koje uskoro mijenjam pa nisam siguran sto cu s njima kad ih proglasimo amortiziranima , igraju mi i thin klijenti
<ivoks> gledaj to ovako
<ivoks> imas 5 klijenata
<ivoks> na svakom od njih 5 dignes firefox i 10 tabova
<ivoks> ako su to thin klijenti, imas 5 firefoxa sa 10 tabova na serveru
<ivoks> enomemory :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: podizao sam takvu infrastrukturu na windowsima, sve mi je s te strane jasno. Moje je pitanje u stvari kojim alatima se danas to dela na linuxima 
<ivoks> ltsp
<ivoks> edubuntu ima sve to fino poslozeno
<BotaniCar> thx
<ivoks> decko koji se time bavio prije se vise ne bavi time
<ivoks> sad se bavi LXC/Dom
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall
<ivoks> 8.04 :)
<ivoks> al ima sve jos u 14.04
<BotaniCar> ma, zato pitam jel se to i danas koristi ili kak, jer mi stvar ( ltsp )izgleda zapusteno 
<ivoks> ja sam to koristio 2001., 2002.
<ivoks> doduse, bio je fat client
<ivoks> vec tada su desktopi bili i vise nego dobri
<ivoks> i prosjecnoj firmi danas su serveri najslabija racunala
<ivoks> cak ih i mobiteli lagano dostizu
<BotaniCar> :) 
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivoks> BNE: Hrvatska Podravka kreće u osvajanje svijeta
<ivoks> da, poceli su kupovinom skupocjenih autiju
<drj_cro> je kupili su Teslu :)
<drj_cro> da mogu obilazit :)
<ivoks> joj, ovaj iskon smotan
<ivoks> zovu me da me pitaju jesam li zaprimio mail
<ivoks> a ja odgovorio i poslao sve jos prosli tjedan
<ivoks> jelly: dajte se organizirajte malo :)
<ivoks> jelly: ako ekipa zeli da osobi ime.prezime posaljem mail, onda nek ne stavljaju prodaja@iskon.biz kao svoj mail
<ivoks> ili sta vec je
<jelly> ivoks: ta koja te zvala je trebala vidjeti mail na prodaja@
<ivoks> ne znam sto bi rekao :)
<jelly> a znas kak mi se da organizirati drugi odjel nad kojem nemam nikakve ovlasti i znam da im je workflow... sumnjiv
<jelly> kad nemrem nagovoriti ni ove vrata do da upgradeaju javu 6 mjeseci
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/grcka-nece-dobiti-bolje-uvjete-pogledajte-sto-su-vjerovnici-trazili-prije-referenduma/829562.aspx
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne galamis dovoljno !
<jelly> BotaniCar: galamit cu tako da cu otic negdje drugdje :-)
<ivoks> canonical ima otvorene pozicije :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako ne galamis, ni drugdje necew nadograditi javu :)
<ivoks> i mi nemamo javu :D
<BotaniCar> *strong point*
<jelly> jos gore, vi imate sve od basha, pythona, rubyja na dalje
<jelly> s javom bar znas na cemu si
<BotaniCar> ali, oni imaju juju ! 
<ivoks> ni windows, za razliku od nekih drugih vecih linux vendora :)
<ivoks> jelly: nah... puno je jednostavnije
<jelly> i jako dobra stvar, java aplikacije su uglavnom neovisne o OS-u
<ivoks> mi uopce nemamo svoju infrastrukturu; sve vrtimo u cloudu :D
<jelly> aha, a zakrpe stavlja ko, debian?
<ivoks> service as a service hahahahaha
<ivoks> ima nesto infrastrukture oko *.ubuntu.com, da
<jelly> turtles all the way down
<ivoks> arhive, launchpad, webovi i sl.
<ivoks> ne sve arhive
<ivoks> neke su u amazonu, neke u azureu, neke u rackspaceu
<ivoks> s obzirom da doma imam klimu, odlucio sam ostati doma danas
<ivoks> kakvi naslovi
<ivoks> Merkel izvlači Srbiju i BiH iz Putinova zagrljaja
<ivoks> i onda se cudimo sto ne mozemo imati svoju drzavu
<ivoks> nasi mediji su olos olosa
<jelly> imamo par daily mailova, ali guardian bas i ne
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8xAXJx9WJ8
<ivoks> i to je to
<datase> YouTube: The European Debt Crisis Visualized - 0:12:34 - 1145153 views - 23989 likes / 1798 dislikes
<ivoks> politicka unija ili razlaz
<jelly> ivoks: mozda tsipras radi s nekim na trzistu i povlaci ove za nos zadnjih 3-4 puta kako bi skriveni partner izmuzao sto vise love s forexa i vezanih vrijednosnica, dok ide
<jelly> </conspiracy>
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> ljudi su uvjereni u toliko teorija zavjere
<ivoks> ja doista mislim kako su politicari (i oni koji ih biraju) toliko glupi da bolje ni ne moze biti
<jelly> za ove nase uopce ne sumnjam :-)
<ivoks> kakva sad stagnacija...
<ivoks> padaj euro, padaj
<jelly> nece jos padati do vikenda, tek u petak kad se nis ne dogovore i onda u ponedjeljak nakon sto EU odluci na teske korake
<vileni> ah hetzneru, sta volim kad me budis u rano jutro 
<Mmike> vileni: stabilo?
<vileni> Mmike: koliko vidim, failali su firmware apgrejd na nekim ruterima
<vileni> kao 15min su najavili, bilo preko 1h
<Mmike> :) a ti bi sad sve da iz prve radi
<Mmike> kak je ovaj splice u banani
<vileni> ali samo odredjeni subnet servera je bio nedostupan, onaj gdje je najzahtjevniji klijent :)
<Mmike> jel' probao tko kad transip?
<Mmike> iste cijene k'o linode, al' su konfigurabilniji
<Mmike> i imaju api
<Mmike> sto znaci da se moze juju provider napraviti za njih
<Mmike> linode nema api
<ivoks> isuse jelly 
<ivoks> pa ta ekipa ne zna pdf otvoriti
<jelly> lol
<jelly> os da posaljem irc log njihovom sefu :-)
<ivoks> posaljem pdf od 5 stranica
<ivoks> zena procita prvi i javi da nisam poslao preostalih 4
<ivoks> sva sreca da su ostali jos gori
<ivoks> majko mila
<ivoks> sad ocekujem 4. poziv
 * ivoks slozio svoju prvu utf8 domenu
<ivoks> ne svoju, vec za klijenta
<BotaniCar> o, kul ! 
<ivoks> инфо-код.мкд
<ivoks> sad je na web majstoru da popravi redirekciju; ocito .mkd hoce na makedonski podsite
<ivoks> i dns i apache
<ivoks> http://www.večernji.hr/
<ivoks> nada
<ivoks> http://iskoǌ.hr/
<ivoks> to cu zakupiti :D
<BotaniCar> lol
<ivoks> evo ih opet
<ivoks> dakle... kraj price
<ivoks> 29.6. poslao dokumentaciju
<ivoks> 8.7. zovu da nisam poslao
<ivoks> reko jesam, mislim da sam poslao faxem, a mozda i mailom, ne sjecam se, bilo je to prije tjedan dana
<ivoks> ok, nazvat ce me opet
<ivoks> nazovu opet, vele nisu primili faks
<ivoks> provjerio sam ja, poslao sam mailom
<ivoks> dobro, provjeriti cemo, pa se javimo
<ivoks> treci put zovu, da sam poslao sam jednu stranicu, a ne svih 5
<ivoks> cetvrti put zovu
<ivoks> da, imamo sve i sad pokrecemo proceduru
<ivoks> o joj joj
<drj_cro> ivoks:  a sto se bunis taman si u istom roku kao da si slao postom preporuceno,isto bi danas dobili :)
<drj_cro> ovako si jos malo razgovarao sa mladom damom :)
<ivoks> tko zna jel mlada
<drj_cro> trebo si je pozvat na kavu da pokupi papire pa bi vidio :)
<ivoks> iskonovku :)
<ivoks> koji vrag s ovim apacheom
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: ivoks vec ima koju godinu, kaj ce mu neka mlada ( samo ju mora uciti svemu) :) 
<ivoks> nece slusat na ip adresi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti volis podatke: http://www.phdcomics.com/comics/archive/phd070615s.gif
<ivoks> tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN     
<ivoks> al nista ipv4
<Mmike> cuj ovog, ja volim podatke :)
<ivoks> ovo jos nisam vidio
<BotaniCar> Priznaj, priznaj, hebe ti se za bazu ispod, ti volis podatke ! 
<BotaniCar> *bazu iznad ?
<ivoks> pa dobro wat da fak
<ivoks> morao sam mu eksplicitno navesti ipv4 adresu
<ivoks> u ports
<ivoks> Listen 80 nije bilo dosta
<BotaniCar> Meni je munin znao raditi isto, velim mu da slusa na * , a on si poslusa samo IPv6, a v4 odignorira. 
<jelly> ivoks: to je mali poslovni korisnik, jel tak?
<ivoks> ne znam kak vi mene vodite interno, al ziher nisam veliki :)
<ivoks> jelly: nemoj im raditi probleme
<ivoks> moraju nauciti nekako
<jelly> ivoks: necu, vec znam da imaju problema s workflowom
<BotaniCar> Moraju nauciti i da nije dobro kad jelly-baja poludi, kad zavrsi s njima i tobom, svi ce imati azurnu javu ! :) 
<jelly> ivoks: a kolega koji im je trebao uvesti ticketing i bolji workflow je utekao u cloud vode :-D
<ivoks> tak treba :)
<jelly> sad je devops kod amazon partnera/podizvodjaca
<ivoks> dobro apache, wtf
<ivoks> hm, mozda nije apache
<ivoks> i nginx ima isti problem
<ivoks> ah
<BotaniCar> https://imgur.com/8h0mp2A
<ivoks> http://static.thefrisky.com/uploads/2013/08/28/Study-About-Haters-400x300.jpg
<BotaniCar> :) Placem od smijeha :) 
<weshmashian> morn'
<Mmike> ivoks: to je normalno
<Mmike> pise da slisa samo ipv6, al slusa na oba
<Mmike> ivoks: root@BUNTOR ~> netstat -tuplen |grep apa
<Mmike> tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN      0          12837295    23077/apache2   
<Mmike> root@BUNTOR ~> telnet 192.168.10.2 80
<Mmike> Trying 192.168.10.2...
<Mmike> Connected to 192.168.10.2.
<Mmike> Escape character is '^]'.
<Mmike> get /
<Mmike> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">
<Mmike> <html><head>
<Mmike> <title>501 Not Implemented</title>
<Mmike> </head><body>
<Mmike> <h1>Not Implemented</h1>
<Mmike> <p>get to /index.html not supported.<br />
<Mmike> </p>
<Mmike> <hr>
<Mmike> <address>Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Server at 127.0.1.1 Port 80</address>
<Mmike> </body></html>
<Mmike> Connection closed by foreign host.
<Mmike> 1 root@BUNTOR ~> 
<Mmike> O JEBEM SI SVE DLAKE OKO GUZICE DA SI JEBEM
<Mmike> \pardon :(
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/4
<Mmike> chrome vise ne jebe xlib copy
<Mmike> selektiram adresu u adressbaru
<Mmike> al' ovaj to ne stavi u pastebuffer
<ivoks> Prošli tjedan postavljeno je trinaest direktora, od toga 12 iz Syrize, a samo jedan koji ne zna što je. Ulazite u zamku PASOK-a, postajete dio problema.
<ivoks> - Što ako sutra u Slovačkoj bude referendum o tome treba li vratiti grčke dugove? Dosta smo imali nacionalnog. Europa nije zbroj nacionalnih referenduma, Europa je zajednički kompromis, rekao je Weber.
<ivoks> tko ce to objasniti hrvatima, uh...
<BotaniCar> Ono sto ja na news feedu vidim je bas , onak, hrvastina: "njihove place i penzije su vece od nasih" ; kaj skvadra ne kuzi da je to dio problema :) 
<weshmashian> pa imaju vise za trosit, kaj sad? :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: skupi su kao radnici, manje konkurentni, sto naprave ( ne rade nista, drugi problem) naprave skupo 
<weshmashian> znaci, nesto ko mi?
<BotaniCar> Pa, da :) Samo su malo prije poceli :)
<ivoks> zakaj ljudi misle da ako kazes 'da, mogu te povesti na 300km dug put'
<ivoks> da to znaci 'da, mogu te povesti na 300km dug put, a mozes povesti i svojeg psa koji se linja jer ja volim zivotinje i mislim da su oni kao ljudi'
<vileni> ivoks: u autu?
<vileni> mene dugogodisnji prijatelji pitaju 2 puta jesam li siguran kad ih hocu voziti sa psom, i onda jako paze da ne zadlakavi nesto :)
<ivoks> vileni: da, u autu
<vileni> ali sad imam svog dlakavca pa mi svejedno, ionako cistim svako toliko
<ivoks> zadnji put sam morao auto na kemijsko
<ivoks> dlake su izlazile tjednima, a smrad nikad nije izasao do kraja
<vileni> ma grozno je to sa dlakama
<vileni> smrada na srecu nema, ili ga mi ne osjetimo :)
<ivoks> imam i ja psa i u auto ide ako je rijec o njegovom zdravlju (veterinar i sl.)
<ivoks> al ovo, da bi ga vozio na more... no way
<ivoks> vileni: ne osjetis, naviknes se na miris
<ivoks> kao i pusaci
<ivoks> ne osjete da smrde po cigaretama i dimu
<vileni> ivoks: da, ali to je kad je vec neko vrijeme
<vileni> ovog psa od prijatelja vidimo jednom-dvaput mjesecno
<vileni> a naseg imamo 3 dana
<ivoks> 12:03 < vileni> ali sad imam svog dlakavca pa mi svejedno, ionako cistim svako toliko
<vileni> sad = manje od 3 dana :)
<vileni> broj ciscenja je veci od broja dana
<ivoks> e kuzis
<ivoks> i to je tvoj pas
<vileni> da
<ivoks> a kaj bi ja trebao, placati ciscenje svako malo? :)
<ivoks> zbog tudjeg psa
<vileni> ivoks: pa naplatis kemijsko ciscenje i jos izgubljenih sat vremena, pa neka si racunaju koliko se isplati :)
<ivoks> to je 450kn
<ivoks> samo za ciscenje
<vileni> sto se mene tice, samo ova 2 mi smiju u auto, a ovaj od prijatelja mrzi cetkanje pa je veci problem
<ivoks> i oko 1000kn izgubljenog vremena
<vileni> frendica je htjela papigu voziti na more, platila je taksista jedno 2000kn
<ivoks> ja sam jednom platio taxi od SFO do mountain view
<ivoks> bilo je 120 dolara ako se dobro sjecam
<Mmike> drko sam sa powertop
<Mmike> i smanjio si trajanje baterije
<vileni> :)
<jelly> success?
<Mmike> fakat treba uvest dozvolu za imat decu
<Mmike> lik s detetom dosao gore, mali nema 2 godine, valjda je prohodao nedavn
<Mmike> i ode u sumu
<Mmike> i ovaj se dere za njim, mali nista
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mozes mene odma staviti na blacklistu az te dozvole ? :) 
<Mmike> i tata ga copi, cucne ispred njega i pita "Zasto se ne vracas? Koliko puta moram zvat? Ha? Koliko puta? Odgovori mi kad te pitam!"
<Mmike> moron
<Mmike>  kol'ko moras bit glup da se ides tak razgovarat s jednoipogodisnjim detetom/
<BotaniCar> Pa, i nije glupo. Em razumiju dio rijeci, em definitivno kuze ton. Glupo je njegovo ocekivanje da ga klinac istrazivac, junak od godinu i pol poslusa :) ja sam na Filipu tocno vidio da kuzi da ga dozivam, ali ono .."aha, tata me zove, idem .. gle, kamencic" :)
<Mmike> ma lik je debil
<Mmike> mali ga je vidno izzivcirao
<Mmike> jedno 'ne!' i onda 'ne smijes se odvajati od tate' bi bilo vise no dovoljno
<Mmike> gle kamencic :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> pre super su deca :)
<Mmike> pre pre super :)
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/MCs4pGj.webm
<BotaniCar> Pogotovo tudja :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ahahahahahahahahahaha
<obruT> [6~
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/GnZuV5D.jpg # Grcka !
<Mmike> pun mi ekran smole
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> kaj bezveze dolar pada danas?
<SilverSpace> pih 17 dana do f1 utrke :( mrzim duge stanke
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/ubuntu-verzija-compute-sticka-stize-iduceg-tjedna/144573.aspx
<SilverSpace> jebo ih 1G ram
<SilverSpace> gasim ovo cudo od laptopa grije se previse u krilu 
<BotaniCar> Stavi gajbu piva u krilo i da vidis :) 
<ivoks> mirka: jel vruce vani?
<ivoks> ja jos nisam izasao iz stana gdje me klimica fino hladi :)
<Mmike> jel' ima netko neki klimasistem jednostavan a da uzima zrak iz vana
<Mmike> pa da ne mroam luftat?
<vileni> ja sam si danas vec u 7 palio klimu
<mirka> nisam siguna da li je bolje unutra ili vani :D
<rut> jel se tko kuzi tu u asterisk i SIP ?
<BotaniCar> A ima li tu puno kuzenja ? Ovo kaj sam ja slagal je bilo pi**in dim :) 
<Mmike> nixhr: cujes ti ovog botanicara? :)
<BotaniCar> Kak me ne bi cuo, radim mu na 200m od kuce, i zavijam k'o vuk :) 
<BotaniCar> Nego, mmike, ako imam ~200k kn godisnjeg prometa , jel mi bolje doo , obrt ili jdoo ? 
<BotaniCar> Cilj je iz te mase drzavi dati sto manje :) 
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> ja imam doo
<BotaniCar> Jel ti zao ? :D
<Mmike> i to bih svakom preporucio
<Mmike> pa, nije
<BotaniCar> Cek, idem na /msg, bu'm pital i par indiskretnih stvari :) 
<Mmike> jdoo je isti kurac k'o doo samo kaj ne moras imat 20k kuna temeljnog kapitala (neg ces to dat iz dobiti kroz lsijedecih x godina)
<Mmike> bed s jdoom je sto ga nemres sam tak zatvorit, sto moras direktoru placat doprinose ko da ima 5-6k placu, i tak
<Mmike> kul s obrtom ti je sto te kosta ispod 1000 kuna da pokrenes
<Mmike> to ti je mozda ok za pocetak
<Mmike> ak PAZIS DA PODMIRUJES SVE KAJ MORAS
<Mmike> jer ti mogu uzet kucu :)
<Mmike> s doom ti ne mogu uzet nist privatno
<Mmike> ivoks ti ima obrt, pitaj njega za detalje
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: kao obrtnik uvijek dajes najvise
<ivoks> sa 200k kn prometa ni ne mozes imati jdoo (ako se dobro sjecam)
<ivoks> obrt je imao smisla do ove godine, kada su ukinuli placanje pdv po isporucenom racunu za firme
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ti si onda isto za doo ? 
<ivoks> sad vise nema smisla; sad imas iste uvjete kao firma + ove nedostatke:
<ivoks>  - obrt mozes registrirati unutar 50km od svog prebivalista
<ivoks>  - obrtnici placaju 40% poreznu stopu na iznose preko ...neka...smijesna...cifra
<ivoks>  - svi (banke, drzava, itd) te tretiraju fizickom ili pravnom osobom, kako im pase u tom trenutku
<ivoks> pa ti tako banka da racun za pravnu osobu, ali ti drzava to smatra tvojim prihodom (pa ti naplati i porez na to sto je pravna osoba priskrbila, a ne samo na ono sto si potrosio)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: da, ja predlazem doo; ja planiram zatvoriti obrt i otvoriti doo
<ivoks> jedan fora feature obrta je da mozes dignuti novce kad god hoces
<ivoks> ali to mozes i sa firmom
<ivoks> (ako si jedini vlasnik)
<ivoks> to sto otvaranje obrta kosta 1000, a firme 21000kn, brzo se razbije vec prve godine prilikom placanja poreza :)
<ivoks> i da... kao obrtnik doprinose placas na veci iznos od minimalca
<ivoks> kao firma mozes se zaposliti na minimalac i isplacivati si dobit (u vidu pozajmice) tokom cijele godine
<ivoks> tak da... nema nikakvog smisla imati obrt u RH danas
<ivoks> brijem da im je to bio i cilj; unistiti obrt
<BotaniCar> "isplacivati si dobit (u vidu pozajmice) " .. kak knjizim (ne) vracanje pozajmice ? :) 
<Mmike> kao firma ne moras uopce imat zaposlene :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne knjizis, moras vratit pozajmicu
<ivoks> ne moras ni kao obrt
<ivoks> ja nisam zaposlen u obrtu
<ivoks> ja jesam obrt
<Mmike> nisi
<Mmike> al' ti jesi obrt
<Mmike> da :)
<ivoks> to je ono najgadnije :)
<Mmike> ivoks:  a kaj nemres u obrtu isto rec da ces ti placat porez na dobit a ne na dohodak
<ivoks> BotaniCar: dakle, znas da ces na kraju godine imati 120.000kn dobiti
<Mmike> i onda te kaci sve isto k'o i za firmu?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa si svaki mjesec mozes isplatiti 12.000kn-20%
<Mmike> ak ce na 200k prometa imas 120k dobiti onda ja dajem otkaz i zaposljavam se kod njega :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa, dobro :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: i onda na kraju se ne isplatis nikakvu dobit jer prebijes potrazivanja od pozajmica sa dobiti
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ono kaj mosh napravit (s pozajnicom) je da si sve te pozajmice na kraju godine 'preknjizis' k'o dizanje dobiti
<ivoks> to je bilo karikirano
 * BotaniCar 'vata biljeske
<Mmike> znaci, vratio si paru firmi al si odmah i digao dobit
<ivoks> i primijeti da je to 20%
<Mmike> i platis 20% poreza na dobit na to (plus na ostatak dobiti koju imas a nisi ju digao)
<ivoks> porez je 20%
<ivoks> meni je porez 40%
<BotaniCar> A jel mi PDVuju sve te malverzacije vlastitom parom ? :D
<BotaniCar> Ahh
<Mmike> i jos platis 12% ili koliko vec je porez na dohodak
<Mmike> jer se dobit smatra dohotkom, po zakonu o porezu na dobit
<ivoks> porez na dohodak ide do 40% Mmike 
<ivoks> a jel?
<ivoks> onda mi je isti kurac
<Mmike> pa nije bas, povoljnije je s doom
<rut> muffin to si iz web sucelja sve naklikavao ?
<ivoks> malo je
<Mmike> ja sam jedino mislio da ti k'o obrt mosh doc u poreznu i rec 'ja bi sad htio placat porez na dobit'
<Mmike> znam da k'o fizicka osoba to mosh
<BotaniCar> rut: jednom kad sam dosao u fazu imanja web sucelja,  naravno. 
<ivoks> Mmike: mozes
<ivoks> Mmike: mozes se zaposliti u svom obrtu
<ivoks> ali i dalje odgovaras svom imovinom za taj obrt
<ivoks> tak da... besmisleno
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ok je imat obrt ak si taksist
<Mmike> i ne radis puno
<ivoks> da ne uopce ne ulazim i to sto se desava ako imas jos neki posao
<ivoks> moj stari, obrtnik, vec mjesec dana ceka objasnjenje od min financija, min turizma i obrt. komore na pitanje
<ivoks> 'kako se obracunava porez na mene kao obrtnika?'
<ivoks> nitko nema pojma
<ivoks> naime, on renta apartmane, na murteru
<jelly> "ak ne znate vi, kak cu ja znati?!"
<ivoks> sto je vise od 50km udaljenosti
<ivoks> i nitko ne zna kako bi on sad trebao placati porez
<ivoks> nitko
<ivoks> svi bleje 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ali nekaj mu narede da plati ipak, samo ne znaju argumentirati kak su dosli do cifre ? :D
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> problem je veci
<ivoks> ne znaju *kome*, *koliko* i *kada*
<ivoks> jer ne znaju ni po *kojem* zakonu
<BotaniCar> Ne naplacuju nista dok se ne dogovore, pa ce onda morati platiti za zadnjih 5 godina ? :D Ono, cisto da uniste covjeka ?:D
<ivoks> stoka komunisticka
<ivoks> samo da se donose zakoni
<ivoks> Your microphone is not working or is hardware-muted!
<ivoks> no shit google
<ivoks> da se ne bi oslanjao na softverski mute
<jelly> pravilnike po kojima se sprovode i objasnjavaju zakoni, lako cemo
<ivoks> covjek hoce platiti porez
<ivoks> a ne moze, jer ovi ne znaju
<ivoks> isto tako, on ne smije naplacivati pdv za svoje usluge krajnjim korisnicima, a smije/mora ako radi za firme
<ivoks> ali njemu naplacuju pdv prilikom nabavke materijala
<ivoks> i sad ima gro preplacenog pdva
<Mmike> provjerio sam sad
<Mmike> ui zakonu
<ivoks> komedija.
<Mmike> obrnitk prelazi u porez na dobit ako ima primitak veci od 3M kuna, ako ima dohodak veci od 400k kuna ili ako ima vise od 15 zaposlenih
<ivoks> i onda ce se pitati kako/zasto je propala drvna industrija :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ili ako sam zatrazi
<Mmike> ili ako sam zatrazi, tako je
<jelly> meni lampica od kamere na monitoru svijetli cijelo vrijeme, i nikak skuzit zasto.  A ni jedan proces nema otvoren /dev/video* ni /dev/media*
<Mmike> ugl, meni 'obrtnik' uvijek bio autolakirer/vodoinstalater/sarafdzija
<Mmike> a i tak te tretiraju naokolo, sto veli ivoks
<Mmike> BotaniCar: otvori d.o.o.
<Mmike> mosh i j.d.o.o. ali se jako dobro informiraj koje su implikacije
<jelly> za d.o.o. moram placat 600-700kn svaki mjesec knjigovodju
<ivoks> moras i za obrt
<jelly> pih
<ivoks> ne mozes to sam pratiti
<jelly> aha, mislis, realno ne mogu jer nemam vremena
<jelly> al ne da mi se zajebavat s pdvom za tu sitnu lovu
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> izgleda da nist od kise
<jelly> :-(
<Mmike> tu na hunjki tak ugodno lagano svjeze puse
<Mmike> a onaj dio prema zagorju fino taman
<rut> muffin rjeseno i bez web sucelja
<BotaniCar> rut: ako ti je bilo brze, super
<rut> pa kad ga nema 
<rut> to su iskonove sip centrale .. neke imaju neke ne .. 
<vileni> Mmike: pa najavili su za kasnije, oko 18
<Mmike> vileni: tom se i ja nadam
<vileni> Mmike: ja se ne nadam, ali svidja mi se 10 stupnjeva manje za sutra
<vileni> jucer smo ingressali od 23-00, jedva se disalo
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 93°F / 34°C (Heat Index: 91°F / 33°C); Humidity: 28%; Pressure: 29.80in / 100.9kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 22 mins, 43 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 56°F / 13°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 77°F / 25°C; Low of 55°F / 13°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 78°F / (1 more message)
<rut> .weather zagreb
<datase> rut: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 95°F / 35°C (Heat Index: 97°F / 36°C); Humidity: 36%; Pressure: 29.71in / 100.6kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ssw, 13mph / 21kph; Updated: 22 mins, 53 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 94°F / 34°C; Low of 63°F / 17°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 80°F / 27°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of (1 more message)
<rut> .weather zadar
<datase> rut: Weather for Zadar, Croatia | Temperature: 93°F / 34°C (Heat Index: 93°F / 34°C); Humidity: 32%; Pressure: 29.80in / 100.9kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: South, 15mph / 24kph; Updated: 22 mins, 59 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 93°F / 34°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 89°F / 32°C; Low (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> jebes ovu zimu
<SilverSpace> samo 36"
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> znate li...
<ivoks> o joj, znate li...
<ivoks> nece ti ni posumnjati, ali tako je...
<ivoks> kada vam poslodavac uplati mirovinsko
<ivoks> o joj...
<ivoks> obavezno mirovinsko drustvo
<ivoks> ...
<ivoks> pazi sad...
<ivoks> uzme jedan dio kao naknadu!
<ivoks> nesto manje od 1%
<ivoks> ovaj kretenski zg holiding mi salje racun za prostor na adresi koja glasi na mog preminulog djeda
<ivoks> zivio oib
<ivoks> ode mala
<ivoks> Grci: Pristajemo na reforme, ali dajte nam novac!
<ivoks> hocemo se kladiti da je to jos jedna navlakusa?
<vileni> take the money and run
<ivoks> pila je kavu usred noci
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/teska-nesreca-bivse-ministrice-andrea-zlatar-violic-pala-s-balkona-kuce--ukucani-je-pronasli-nekoliko-sati-poslije-/1379141/
<ivoks> nekad bi plakao
<ivoks> bas plakao
<Mmike> dl.l.google.com has IPv6 address 2a00:1450:4002:800::100e
<Mmike> i kak da se ja sad na to spoijm!?
<jelly> lako
<ivoks> HOST: jupiter                     Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
<ivoks>   1.|-- 2a01:4f8::a:15:8           0.0%     1    2.3   2.3   2.3   2.3   0.0
<ivoks>   2.|-- 2a01:4f8:0:15:3:0:15:2     0.0%     1    0.3   0.3   0.3   0.3   0.0
<ivoks>   3.|-- 2a01:4f8:0:3::c5           0.0%     1    0.4   0.4   0.4   0.4   0.0
<ivoks>   4.|-- 2a01:4f8:0:3::da           0.0%     1    4.9   4.9   4.9   4.9   0.0
<ivoks>   5.|-- 2a01:4f8:0:3::6            0.0%     1    5.5   5.5   5.5   5.5   0.0
<ivoks>   6.|-- 2001:7f8::3b41:0:1         0.0%     1   76.6  76.6  76.6  76.6   0.0
<ivoks>   7.|-- 2001:4860::1:0:70c3        0.0%     1    5.9   5.9   5.9   5.9   0.0
<ivoks>   8.|-- 2001:4860::8:0:5039        0.0%     1    6.0   6.0   6.0   6.0   0.0
<ivoks>   9.|-- 2001:4860::1:0:ab32        0.0%     1   16.2  16.2  16.2  16.2   0.0
<ivoks>  10.|-- 2001:4860:0:1::21f         0.0%     1   16.0  16.0  16.0  16.0   0.0
<ivoks>  11.|-- 2a00:1450:4002:800::100e   0.0%     1   15.7  15.7  15.7  15.7   0.0
<ivoks> tako :)
<ivoks> raspad u kini
<ivoks> China's stock market has lost nearly a third of its value in a month
<Mmike> ivoks, super, aj sad to od doma napravi
<jelly> Mmike: meni radi™
<jelly> doduše prek proxyja ;-)
<Mmike> https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/btce/ltcusd
<ivoks> jebate
<ivoks> http://www.vox.com/2015/7/7/8910293/china-stock-market-crash
<ivoks> kolaps
<ivoks> kina puca
<ivoks> More than 1,300 companies — representing about 40 percent of the value of companies on the mainland — have halted trading in an effort to stop the slide.
<Mmike> ivoks, brijes da to ima veze s grckom?
<ivoks> nema
<ivoks> ima veze s kinom koja raste zbog zraka, a ne kvalitetnih proizvoda
<ivoks> urusiti ce se to
<ivoks> lose: navalit ce kinezi na zapad
<ivoks> dobro: eto nam proizvodnje natrag
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tak nekak
<Hrki> kina je kurac 
<Hrki> jebes kinu
<Hrki> nego
<Hrki> kako da natjeram google da mi ne salje dosadne: Your Google Account xyz@gmail.com was just used to sign in from Firefox on Windows.
<Hrki> pa sta njega boli briga di se logiram
<Hrki> poceo ga i browser mucit bokte
<Hrki> i sad svaki put kad se logiram preko chroma pa opet preko firefoxa mi salje taj mutavi mail
<Mmike> on to zbog tebe, hrki
<Hrki> pa sta vise ni nemos koristit vise razlicitih browsera?
<Mmike> mosh
<Mmike> zash nebi mogo?
<Mmike> sam te upozori
<Mmike> da nebi bilo nismo znali
<Hrki> ? :D
<Hrki> pa znam koji browser koristim ;)
<Mmike> da, al' ak te netko hakne
<Mmike> i pojavi se unutra 'safari'
<Mmike> onda znas da te netko haknuo
<Hrki> no dobro, a koja je svrha dok se sad logiram da prvo moram stavit username
<Hrki> pa onaj glupi gump
<Hrki> pa tek onda password
<Hrki> pa sta cijelo vrijeme nagore sloze
<jelly> meni je poceo chrome svaki put trazit gugle password kad se starta
<vileni> dakle jednom mjesecno?
<jelly> vileni: prije jednom tjedno, puta dva racunala
<jelly> [x] keep me signed in... does not
<Hrki> ma picke bi nas samo pratile
<jelly> pa nek prati, al nek bude automatski
<Hrki> valjda luzeri nemogu bez kukija
<jelly> pa imaju kuki, kak je radilo do sad
<Hrki> ali ja brisem kukije ;D
<Hrki> navodno te obavijesti dolaze ako nemas kukije
<jelly> počelo i ovdje puvat nešto
<jelly> valjda neće bit tuče ko u međimurju
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<jelly> ih, još ništa od kiše
<vileni> ali fino je osvjezilo
<vileni> cak mogu sjediti pokraj desktopa
<Mmike> super je, da
<Mmike> da sam bar mogao do sad ostat na sljemenu
<Hrki> kaze mi mama da je u sloveniji bila tuca, ali kod nas nista
<Hrki> nadam se da nije proslo pokraj nas
<Hrki> na nebu se vide munje ali nist se ne cuje, daleko je
<Hrki> je pala kome kisa?
<CrazyLemon> kod mene ni kapi
<Hrki> oblacno je ?
<CrazyLemon> je..vrlo
<CrazyLemon> ko da je noč
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Hrki> ja čujem i grmljavinu lagano
<CrazyLemon> ma grmilo je i kod nas.. al đaba sve to kad ništa ne pada
<Hrki> true
<Hrki> evo pocela lagana kisica :D
<Hrki> e pa sad je vrijeme da si stavim jedan u oko
<Hrki> sitno padala i prestalo :/
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=focWW5am-UE
<datase> YouTube: Ola gigante 10 metros Cantábrico Marzo 2014: Temporal Cantábrico Olas gigantes - 0:02:02 - 376249 views - 417 likes / 54 dislikes
<Mmike> fino je rashladilo!
<CrazyLemon> i wish
<CrazyLemon> .weather koper slovenia
<datase> CrazyLemon: Weather for Koper, Slovenia | Temperature: 77°F / 25°C; Humidity: 65%; Pressure: 29.74in / 100.7kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Nw, 1mph / 2kph; Updated: 12 mins, 45 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Thunderstorm; High of 93°F / 33°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 88°F / 31°C; Low of 65°F / 18°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 63°F / (1 more message)
<CrazyLemon> 25° ..a skoro ponoc
<jelly> ti si bar na moru pa nemas +37° po danu
<CrazyLemon> istina.. danas je bilo samo 35° :)
<jelly> .weather pula
<datase> jelly: Weather for Pula, Croatia | Temperature: 79°F / 26°C; Humidity: 65%; Pressure: 29.77in / 100.8kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: East, 9mph / 14kph; Updated: 25 mins, 13 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 67°F / 19°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of rain; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of (1 more message)
<jelly> stigla kiša
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-09
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 63°F / 17°C; Humidity: 82%; Pressure: 30.06in / 101.8kPa; Conditions: Overcast; Wind: East, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 17 mins, 14 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Rain; High of 77°F / 25°C; Low of 54°F / 12°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 78°F / 26°C; Low of 52°F / 11°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<rut> savrsenoo
<ivoks> cak se i lik na servisu cudi kak je auto u dobrom stanju :)
<ivoks> 308k, a jos uvijek prede...
<weshmashian> mornin'
<vileni> ivoks: ako je redovno servisiran onda je normalno donekle :)
<vileni> strasno je kako ljudi prestanu servisirati vec nakon 100k
<Mmike> m
<Mmike> vileni: kaj je umro server? niisam se sinoc mogo spojit
<vileni> Mmike: pa koliko vidim radi
<vileni> sto nisi jucer pitao :)
<jelly> nije moguce dobiti A rezultat ili bolji na SSL testu a da istovremeno IE na XP koristi (zadnji moguci) relativno sigurni cipher suite
<jelly> natjunao do A-, i dalje ne ide.  Ili zanemariti XP, ili IE8-10 na Win7 nema FS
<jelly> (grade capped to A-)
<BotaniCar> http://www.esecurityplanet.com/malware/symantec-more-malware-on-religious-sites-than-porn-sites.html
<jelly> pornjavatori imaju vise para!
<dodobas> ljubavi
<weshmashian> u usporedbi sa ovima? da :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: promisli, pornjavatori imaju vise para od Crkve i slicnih ? :) 
<jelly> vise od ekipe koja odrzava "religious sites", ne od Crkve
<BotaniCar> +1
<ivoks> jelly: moze se
<ivoks> jelly: https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=wikimedia.org
<vileni> Mmike: sad me zvali iz amisa, nije mi dostupna optika
<Mmike> vileni: a adsl2? 
<vileni> Mmike: pa ne zanima me nista osim optike, imam iskon vdsl :)
<vileni> ali amis daje 50/50 za manju cijenu, samo nije dostupno
<Mmike> da, i ja bi optiku
<vileni> nije uvazen moj kriterij da stan biramo po dostupnosti amisa
<Mmike> mislio sam tcomovu uzet
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> ja cu amis vdsl uzet
<Mmike> cim se sjetim ispunit zahtijev do kraja :)
<rut> ih . u zg vam nedaju optiku a u os meni dali 
<rut> :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, kad ko vas nema posla, znaju da imate vise vremena navlaciti kozicu na pornice nego mi 
<BotaniCar> Dao bi vam i ja brze veze prije nego ostalima :)
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, pola vas se iselio, pa im ne treba jaka infrastruktura 
<rut> muffin iskreno najmanje pornjave je proslo kod mene kroz opticke niti vjerovato ti meni ili ne 
<BotaniCar> Sta, nema te doma cijele dane ? :) 
<rut> ima ima .. 
<BotaniCar> pa dobro, sta radis s toliko bandwitha ? :) 
<rut> trenutno .. pripreme se rade da budem lokalni isp u kvartu :)
<rut> svi su nesretni sa 1-4MB sto imaju po paricama a ja im reko dobite od mene 5/1 za sitne pare
<rut> nabavio ovakva dva https://labs.ripe.net/Members/suzanne_taylor_muzzin/v3probe.gif .. natocio bsd nutra .. ima lan 100mbit .. wifi atheros 150mbit .. potrosnja nikakva 
<BotaniCar> kaj nije to malo ilegalno ? Distribuirati internet bez otvorene djelatnosti tog tipa ?
<rut> pa to su mi rodaci sve 
<rut> kaj je njima ilegalno dat malo kolaca ?
<BotaniCar> Na zalost, je
<rut> ma daj 
<BotaniCar> ( za kolace isto moras imati prijavljen obrt ) 
<BotaniCar> Nisi skuzio da po svatovima vise bas i nema domacih kolaca ?
<rut> ma ... idem ja pusit 
<BotaniCar> Imas pravo, idem i ja 
<BotaniCar> Razmisli jel ces zaraditi dovoljno za advokata :)
<rut> ma kakvog vrazjeg advokata
<BotaniCar> KAD TE PRITISNU JER SE PREKO TVOJE MREZE DILALA PEDOFILIJA I KRIPTONOVCI ZA KUPNJU kURDA 
<BotaniCar> pardn maj kapz
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak daje besplatno jos bi i islo
<BotaniCar> I nemoj reci da ne mislis da susjed Pero iz 3a nije pedofil :)
<jelly> BotaniCar kupuje Kurde za po kuci?
<BotaniCar> jelly: pa, mali su i ne jedu puno, a dolaze s brda - racunam da ni puno kisika ne trebaju :D
<jelly> a sta znaju radit, cistit, peglat?
<BotaniCar> Fakat, kaj ti Kurdi znaju raditi ? 
<BotaniCar> Osim pustiti da ih se sverca :)
<rut> a daj muffin nebudi smjesan ..
<rut> pa to su rodaci .. garantiram za njih 
<BotaniCar> Stari, ja ni za suprugu ne garantiram, ti si ludo hrabar
<rut> a cuj .. kad treba kolaca .. 
<jelly> koji web server zna imati i hendlati sve tri vrste SSL certifikata odjednom, RSA, DSA i ECDSA?  I jos da zna dati najbolji na osnovu onoga sto mu klijent sugerira
<BotaniCar> Apache ? 
<BotaniCar> Znam da ima mogucnost serviranja razlicitih certifikata, ne znam kak bi ga nagovorio da prokljuvi koji najbolje odgovara klijentu
<BotaniCar> Doduse, https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/43360/is-possible-that-a-tls-server-send-more-than-one-certificate-to-the-client-for-t kaze: The sender's certificate MUST come first in the list. Each following certificate MUST directly certify the one preceding it.Therefore, a really compliant server cannot send a choice of certificates to the client, and cannot expect clients to use any other certificate than the first one they send.
<ivoks> i to je to
<ivoks> microsoft priznao poraz
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/07/microsoft-to-cut-7800-more-jobs-mostly-in-its-hardware-division/
<ivoks> zbogom windows phone
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> rasprodaja
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/06/microsoft-selling-bing-imaging-to-uber-moving-display-ads-to-aol/
<Mmike> nevjerojatno, rba leti
<Mmike> ono, le-ti
<Mmike> jos da poprave neintuitivnosti u sucelju...
<BotaniCar> Mozda se igras po zakesiranoj kopiji i ni ne kuzis :) Provjeri jesu li ti placanja zaista provedena :) 
<ivoks> wohooo
<ivoks> poslao mail erste 'ja ne vidim stanje kreditne kartice u internet bankarstvu'
<ivoks> dobio odgovor 'koji je vas oib?'
<ivoks> svidjaju mi se, rade ko unix
<ivoks> nakon toga se vise nisu javili, exit code 0
<ivoks> a ebanking pokazuje stanje kartice :)
<ivoks> umri rba
<ivoks> a u isto vrijeme...
<ivoks> zvoni meni telefon danas
<ivoks> zovu iz rba
<ivoks> da bi oni dosli pokupiti pos aparat
<ivoks> ha? pa pos aparat sam vam predao u poslovnicu prilikom zatvaranja racuna; rekli ste mi da ne mogu zatvoriti racun bez da vratim pos aparat
<Mmike> bar bi dosli pokpuit
<Mmike> meni bnet zaracunao 1500 kuna za opremu koju nisam vratio
<Mmike> sta, reko, nisam vratio, niste ju htjeli!
<ivoks> jebemu... mislio sam da ce dolar malo brze rasti
<Mmike> mislim da dolar nece vise radsti ovaj tjedan
<Mmike> za vikend ce bit kataklizma
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet ocel' gore il' ce dore
<Mmike> ivoks: da si ulozio 1000 dolara u LTC pred 10 dana, sad bi imao 6000 dolara :)
<ivoks> ma jebes to
<ivoks> imao bi ltc-a u imaginarnoj protuvrijednosti od 6000 dolara
<ivoks> to mogu i s novcanicama iz monopola
<BotaniCar> aj u tkalcicevoj na bitkojnmatu unovci novcanice od monopolija, hejteru ! 
<ivoks> mogu ja novce od monopola unovciti gdje god hocu
<ivoks> u bilo kojoj banci
<ivoks> dodjem u banku, izvadim novce od monopola
<ivoks> izvadim pistolj i kazem 'promijeni u kune'
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj? :)
<Mmike> ivoks: the world has evolved, btc-e ti fino isplati lovu na racun
<Mmike> kak ces pravdat odakle ti je druga stvar :)
<BotaniCar> Ma, sad ne zna kaj bi rekao na racun toga da smo tak promucurni i vjerujemo u kriptokonje, pa se  shali :) 
<ivoks> ne, jednostavno sam blagonaklon
<ivoks> i umjesto da mi se zahvaljujete sto vas nisam vec izbacio
<ivoks> zbog krsenja dogmi
<ivoks> vi se jos sprdate
<ivoks>  /topic
<ivoks> | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni |
<ivoks> http://www.oilvoice.com/job/OpenStackSDI-Engineer/a9ebb95b.aspx
<ivoks> fuck me, nasao sam novi posao
<ivoks> Salary
<ivoks> £80000 - £100000/annum 
<ivoks> s obzirom da imam tonu iskustva, ocekujem gornji limit
<ivoks> imam arm iskustva
<ivoks> imam openstack iskustva
<ivoks> sve imam
<jelly> SDI?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: znas da mi je tak lepo tu da bi se vratio pod aliasom, makar morao i IP mijenjati :) 
<ivoks> ahahahahaha
<ivoks> a report se...
<ivoks> liku kojeg znam; koji me je cak vec jednom zaposlio :)
<Mmike> jednog dana ce i bluetooth raditi kako spada
<Mmike> hoce, hoce
<ivoks> Experience working with the ARM and open-source communities is highly desirable
<ivoks> imam! :)
<ivoks> Active participation in the OpenStack project a major plus.
<ivoks> imam! :D
<ivoks> doduse, malo zamrlo kada sam postao manager
<ivoks> ali lako se vratiti :)
<ivoks> pa, zapocnimo pregovore...
<ivoks> Zvijezdi američkog nogometa Jasonu Pierre-Paulu (26) amputiran je prst na desnoj ruci nakon što mu je za vrijeme proslave Dana nezavisnosti eksplodirala pirotehnička naprava u ruci.
<ivoks> Najljepša murterska plaža smještena na južnoj strani otoka, pola kilometra od centra. Pješčana s čistim i plitkim morem, pogodna je za djecu i neplivače, a velik joj je adut pogled na Kornate. Murterini su ponosni i na ponudu dalmatinskih specijaliteta u ugostiteljskim objektima. No mještani Murtera imaju i tajnu plažu koju čuvaju samo za sebe. To je plaža Podvrške s bijelim pijeskom koji mor
<ivoks> u daje kristalnu bistrinu.
<ivoks> bemti novinare
<ivoks> sta je morao rec za podvrske
<ivoks> k'o da i ovak nema dosta ljudi
<Mmike> taj cijeli murter je prenatrpan preko lijeta
<Mmike> pre blizu je obali, i jos ima most
<Mmike> prvic je idila, odusevio me taj otok
<Mmike> nema nikog!
<ivoks> imas plaza na murteru gdje nema nikog
<Mmike> samo penzici i roditelji s malom djecom
<ivoks> ok, dvije tri gole tete
<Mmike> nema partijanja, nema pijancevanja do ranog jutra
<ivoks> al to je ko niko
<ivoks> Mmike: mirka ti voli ici na murter, pa...
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/07/help-this-company-a-post-mortem-of-htcs-horrible-start-to-2015/
<Mmike> nemremo se u svem slagat
<ivoks> da, da... m9 je vio razocaranje
<Mmike> jel'da, mirka? :)
<mirka> volim volim. evo vec 4 godine zaredom sam tam :)
<mirka> a izgleda i ove
<ivoks> tamo je i sefa upoznala
<ivoks> :D
 * Mmike bi na lastovo
<jelly> t-mobile limitira upload na 10Mbps
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1EfOYcaCz0
<datase> YouTube: Incredibile Tornado a Mira, Venezia | 08 07 2015 - 0:01:27 - 89953 views - 190 likes / 13 dislikes
<ivoks> pa vi idite u italiju
<jelly> ili u medjimurje
<jelly> u Puli ni kapi kise
<jelly> samo je jaka bura zapuhala, i jos vise posusila
<jelly> oh dear
<jelly> Linaro Enterprise Group (LEG)
<jelly> unrelated http://i.imgur.com/WJEDlH6.gifv
<BotaniCar> Pomislilo siroce da je zmija 
<rut> to neka koristila za igru pa ostavila da se onda macak igra
<rut> bas mi danas dan dobar .. nisam se naradio nesto ..
<rut> a kolege cijeli dan na terenu mjenjaju modeme kod korisnika ..:)))) sprizila jucer grmljavina
<BotaniCar> Meni se t-com kombiji motaju po kvartu ( na poslu ) vec par dana, rumor is, optika dolazi ! Ce skidam pornjavu s posla :) 
<rut> cek kakva je to firma da nemate optiku ?
<BotaniCar> Napokon cu moci sloziti tor node s spomena vrijednim uploadom :)
<BotaniCar> rut: kaj ce mi optika u uredu ? Serveri su u data centru, tam imaju kaj im treba 
<rut> aa nemate nista kod sebe
<BotaniCar> Nisam lud, selfhostat' servere je skupo i nikad kraja dodanim investicijama, vec smo to probali 
<rut> pih kakva je to firma onda .. nesto krepa moras 3xxx dozvola trazit da dodes do opreme
<jelly> ne moras, stavis sve u oblak
<BotaniCar> ne znam ja s kakvim ti datacentrima radis, ja kad dolazim dobijem prvo kavu na ulazu i asistenta :I=)
<BotaniCar> jelly: pa jesam, u svoj oblak :D
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nisam cuo tvoj komentar na otkaze u microsoftu? :)
<rut> ma kakvi oblaci .. to je tolko razvikano .. 
<jelly> kad bi mi dali flat rate na mobitelu i ja bi drzao sve u oblaku
<ivoks> nije razvikano
<ivoks> prije bi rekao da ljudi imaju jednu percepciju oblaka, koja cini vrlo mali dio cijele terminologije
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja se fakat trudim ne komentirati poslovne odluke ljudi koji znaju sto rade, bilo tvoja ili onog indijanca :) Zao mi je kaj ce ekipa morati traziti drugi posao, u poslovni aspekt i reperkusije ne ulazim 
<rut> za par godina doci ce novo nesto pa ce i oblaci otici u povjest
<ivoks> pa nije iaas nista novo
<ivoks> nema tu apsolutno nicega novog
<BotaniCar> rut: "oblak" as marketed nece otic nikam, pricamo o *as a service 
<ivoks> rijec je samo o automatizaciji procesa
<ivoks> rut: odrzavas sustave u nekoj firmi?
<ivoks> ono, jel imate 10-20 servera barem?
<rut> ivoks: nesmijem komentirat .. 
<ivoks> ili, ajde, 5
<ivoks> pa kad se netko sjeti da mu treba server za xy
<ivoks> procedura traje pa... barem mjesec dana
<ivoks> dok se nabavi hardver
<ivoks> dok se pero vrati s godisnjeg da to sve pospaja
<BotaniCar> E, di vi prodajete servere koje ste amortizirali/zamijenili novijima ? 
<ivoks> pa nesto ne znamo zasto ovaj switch ne propusta ovaj vlan
<ivoks> jura ce to sutra rijesiti, i sl.
<rut> ivoks: sve je to krasno bajno .. al ovo je osijek i balkanski mentalitet
<ivoks> pa saslusaj do kraja
<rut> a i u zg je kod vecine tako . 
<ivoks> ako si infrastrukturu u firmi slozis kao iaas
<ivoks> onda kada te netko pita 'jel mogu dobiti server za xy'
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mali smo mi, ti mozda imas posla s kompanijama koje imaju potrebe za takvom dinamikom, ja (na zalost ) ne :( 
<ivoks> tvoj odgovor je 'sta to mene cimas, tamo ti je web, pa si ga pokreni'
<BotaniCar> Meni naruce 4 servera, kad pitam do  kad, samo mahnu rukom :)
<rut> ivoks: meni se danas kaze treba to sutra je to slozeno :)
<ivoks> a zasto ne prebaciti to na druge?
<ivoks> nek si sami slazu
<ivoks> klikne koliko hoce rama, klikne koliko cpua, klikne koji os
<ivoks> i 'run'
<rut> ivoks: a da ne govorim sto moram krpat i sa kakvim hardwerom raspolazem 
<ivoks> i eto
<ivoks> pa eto, to je sve voda na mlin iaasu
<ivoks> cloud, kao amazon, aws i slicno, cini mali dio cijele slike
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ovak im to naplatis? Onak nemas kaj naplatiti, samo provisionas. Firme jos uvijek koriste neukost klijenata tako da im naplacuju stvari koje se mogu napraviti "same"
<ivoks> cak stovise, masa firmi to uopce ne koristi
<ivoks> aws, azure i sl koriste hrvatske drzavne firme i individualci
<jelly> ivoks: zato sto ne zelim dati drugim odjelima da si sami krkaju 8-core 32GB 200GB virtualke kad im ne trebaju\
<ivoks> jelly: ti jako volis svoje servere?
<ivoks> tepas im?
<ivoks> kaj te boli k kaj ce si netko napraviti
<jelly> ivoks: boli me moj budget
<ivoks> ti napravis analizu i izvjestaj koji kaze 'odjel prodaje koristi 32x vise resursa nego razvoj'
<ivoks> ti si infrastruktura
<jelly> ak je iz njihovog budzeta, onda nek rade sto hoce :-)
<BotaniCar> e! Kad smo se dotakli teme, mogu na nekom od tih provisioning alata postavit kvote na resurse, per department ili per client ? Tipa, ovi imaju pool od 45 CPU-a , dalje ne moze 
<rut> ivoks: ja jedva dobim kakvu intel plocu za neki server jer to je max sto mogu dobit ..
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa naravno
<ivoks> BotaniCar: mozes postaviti limit na disk io, ram, network io, sta god
<Mmike> ma kaj
<Mmike> nemres
<Mmike> kaj bi mogo
<Mmike> nemres nist
<Mmike> nemres nit instalirat
<jelly> ivoks: to je divna i krasna teorija, u firmi u kojoj su jasno izrazeni interni troskovi i cijena resursa
<Mmike> to sve postoji samo da bi marketing imao kaj radit
<BotaniCar> ivoks: finjak, o kojem alata pricamo ? 
<Mmike> kakvi limiti, kakvi vlanovi
<ivoks> BotaniCar: openstack... ilit Init Enterprise Cloud
<ivoks> :)
<rut> iskreno jedno 30 weba i toliko mailservera imam na hostanju u firmi 
<BotaniCar> Posteno, hvala
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mosh i s lxcima
<rut> kad bi reko na cemu se to vrti smijeli bi se 
<ivoks> jelly: pa to se sve podijeli
 * Mmike vrti openerp u lxcu, imaju u staging environment, imaju i arhive, sve imaju
<ivoks> jelly: ti ih podijelis
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pitam ivoksa za klikalice koje mogu dat klijentima na koristenje 
<jelly> ivoks: i onda kad vise nema?
<ivoks> Mmike: ja isto imam odoo u lxcu
<ivoks> jelly: kad vise nema cega?
<jelly> za podijelti
<Mmike> da, lxc je totalno kul
<Mmike> odoo je govno, s druge strane :(
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa da, imas web interface
<ivoks> odoo je openerp
<Mmike> ma openerp/odoo je govno
<ivoks> jelly: ne kuzim, pa imas ogranicene resurse
<ivoks> jelly: na temelju toga slozis kvote
<BotaniCar> ivoks: vidim da si ti ispravno shvatio moje pitanje, ponavljam se jer mislim da mmike (slucajno ili namjerno ) nije 
<Mmike> da vidis kak baza izgleda prestao bi ga koristiti
<ivoks> jelly: odjeli dobiju iste kvote ili imas privilegiranu kastu
<ivoks> jelly: i nek se igrau
<ivoks> dodju do limita?
<ivoks> super, ako su bitni, zvat ce upravu, dobit ces jos servera
<ivoks> ili ce smanjiti limite nekom drugom odjelu
<jelly> ivoks: i to vec sad imam, dok ne dodje baja i veli treba nam 9x12core i 6TB diska... a nisu budzetirali za hardver nego samo aplikaciju
<ivoks> al nece tebe gnjaviti za 'bas bi isprobao ovaj novi postfix, imas to gdje staviti?'
<jelly> e bas tako dodje, samo ne postfix nego nesto vece
<ivoks> pa no
<ivoks> evo ti: https://iec.iskon.hr
<ivoks> pa si pokreni
<ivoks> iec (init enterprise cloud) :)
<jelly> ne treba mi, vec imam dva vcentra
<jelly> :-)
<ivoks> to nije isto :)
<jelly> os da ti objasnim sta nije isto :-)
<BotaniCar> :))))))))
<BotaniCar> Odite u trokurac, uvijek pocne dobra spika kad treba doma ici :) 
<ivoks> jelly: pa nije isto
<ivoks> openstack ti moze menadjirat vcenter
<rut> neradi ti ovaj link .. 
<BotaniCar> LOL 
<jelly> ivoks: to mi nece spustit troskove, samo dic :-)
<ivoks> spustiti ce
<ivoks> dat ces otkaz ljudima koji ti vise nece trebati
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> vec sad to radimo kolega i ja sami
<BotaniCar> Kaj nije tvoj radni sat jedan fini komad cijene menadzment softvera jelly ? Ono, ti bush mogao raditi nekaj drugo dok se stvari same provisionaju 
<jelly> a kolega je dao otkaz :-)
<BotaniCar> E, sad ces moci i ti ! 
<jelly> !
<BotaniCar> A da nisi nikog za*ebo :) 
<ivoks> sad ces tek onda najebat
<ivoks> cijena nije samo novac
<ivoks> i zdravlje ima cijenu
<ivoks> a i supak, pa se nemoj dat jebat tak badava :)
<jelly> sad moram uciti novoga sve ispocetka, ili staroga jr. admina koji ce sad postati sr. da nije sve bas tak jednostavno manadjirati 
<ivoks>  Naime, Hrvatska na izvršne i zakonodavne organe troši čak 9,7 posto ukupne državne potrošnje ili 4,6 posto BDP-a, što je daleko više od mnogih bogatih članica EU.
<ivoks>  Na primjer, Finska za istu namjenu troši 2,9 posto ukupne potrošnje, Danska 3 posto, Velika Britanija 3,2 posto a Francuska 3,3 posto.
<jelly> lako je jednom naredbom strgat server kod klijenta, sa djubretom od oblaka je super jednostavno jednom naredbom strgat 100-1000 servera
<ivoks> pa nije bas
<rut> i jedno i drugo ima svoje + i -
<ivoks> naravno da imaju
<BotaniCar> "cssh production rm -f /" mi izgleda fanj jednostavno i bez oblaka :)
<jelly> ili dodas krivi vlan na krivom distributed switchu, pa prestane radit mreza za 80% svih usluga firme
<jelly> (hipotetski primjer)
<BotaniCar> ( koji ste proveli u praksi samo dva puta ) :) 
<jelly> (no comment)
<BotaniCar> Velim ja , sto je blize 16h to je ovdje zanimljivije .. zavjera
<BotaniCar> Veli mi frend da u KINGu gase klimu jer, kao, svi idu doma :) Naravno, nitko ne ide na vrijeme doma :) 
<BotaniCar> *gase klimu u 16h 
<jelly> dafuq
<BotaniCar> U slovo moj prvi komentar :) 
<BotaniCar> I, veli frend, ima posla za popizdit ( projekt kasni) , dodje 16, on se dize i vice kolegama "fajrunt" , voditelj projekta pizdi, a ovaj ga salje da ode upalit' klimu ako zeli da ostanu :D
<jelly> moj ofis je okrenut na sjever, i cak i po ovim +36 danima smo mogli drzati otvorene prozore i unutra je bilo ok
<jelly> BotaniCar: tocno to bi ja napravio :-)
<BotaniCar> Pa kaj drugo .. 
<BotaniCar> Doduse, veli da ova mlada mularija samo izvadi znojnike i nastavlja s kucanjem koda :) 
<jelly> ali ovi koji su na zapad i jug okrenuti, klima nafrljena koliko ide
<BotaniCar> Treba seniora imati da te nauci, ocito 
<rut> cloud ili necloud odoh ja doma :)
<rut> i sutra opet iz pocetka
<BotaniCar> odi, dok nije pocelo padat' :D
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 82°F / 28°C (Heat Index: 81°F / 28°C); Humidity: 37%; Pressure: 29.92in / 101.3kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ene, 13mph / 21kph; Updated: 22 mins, 27 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of 53°F / 12°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 78°F / 26°C; Low of 52°F / 11°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of (1 more message)
<ivoks> jelly: ne radis to
<rut> laze .. nemam osjecaj da je 28
<jelly> voditelja projekta smo zvali da dodje pomoc na nocne radove u serversku kad je inzistirao da ne smije bit downtimea u radno vrijeme (za neku marginalnu uslugu koja gubi novce)
<ivoks> pa vidis
<ivoks> to je super jednostavno s iaasom
<ivoks> evacuate compute node
<ivoks> kernel upgrade, reboot
<ivoks> zamjena memorije
<ivoks> itd
<jelly> ivoks: pa super je jednostavno i sa vcentrom
<ivoks> nije kada treba storage popraviti
<jelly> desni klik, take node offline
<jelly> ivoks: je, desni klik, storage vmotion
<ivoks> fizicki storage
<jelly> da
<jelly> nego di su podaci od vmwareta, u oblaku?!
<ivoks> ne lun, vec fizicki storage
<jelly> u cem je problem?
<ivoks> pa di ti stoji storage
<jelly> vMotionas sve sa njegovih datastorova, i odes radit
<ivoks> e da, datastore se zove
<jelly> ivoks: zadnjih mjesec dana smo selili serversku iz tocke A u tocku B, ukljucujuci 4-5 fizickih storagea
<ivoks> cek da pokenem con call
<ivoks> eto me
<ivoks> zasto mjesec dana?
<jelly> daleko najveci problem je ljudski faktor.  Hardver, softver, storage, to se sve da rijesiti
<jelly> ivoks: zato sto se selio fizicki hardver
<ivoks> zasto ne tjedan dana
<jelly> lol
<ivoks> ili dva dana
<jelly> $$$
<ivoks> uzmes dva servera, odneses u drugi dc
<ivoks> uzmes jos dva odneses u drugi dc
<ivoks> pa jos 2
<ivoks> moze se sve s yugom napraviti :D
<jelly> tak je i bilo
<Mmike> ne, fakat
<Mmike> ovaj openerp
<jelly> "samo" treba organizirati sve vendore, koordinirati downtime, provjeru servisa, provjeru mreze, provjeru SANa, provjeru OS-a
<Mmike> pa to je kriminal :)
<ivoks> downtime?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> opet ode mirka
<Mmike> imam temeljnicu sa 200 stavki. Kazem 'obrisi'. Ovaj za svaku stavku napravi 100 SELECTova, i svaku stavku deleta posebno, deleteajuc jos milijardu rekorda po ostalim tablicama
<Mmike> i to radi oko 4-5 minuta
<jelly> ivoks: imas neki billing sustav legalan za .hr koji dodje manje od 10M kuna i da radi kao horizontalno-skalabilno cloud sranje?
<ivoks> ja nemam
<jelly> eto
<ivoks> ali openstack ima lijepi api i sigurno se moze integrirati s time sto si vec kupio ;)
<jelly> nema ni niko drugi
<jelly> API ne znaci bas nista
<ivoks> kak ne
<ivoks> pa veli ti koliko je koji user potrosio cega
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ceilometer  bas i ne radi kak bi trebalo :)
<ivoks> ah, ti govoris o ovome za iskon
<jelly> nego o cemu bi govorio, o oblacima?
<ivoks> pa ne znam, billing koliko ti koji user koristi resursa
<jelly> prodavati oblake je lako... prijeci za postojeceg sustava na nesto sto moze radit u oblaku je $$$$
<ivoks> ne
<jelly> (btw, tocno tim se bavi firma u koju je drugi kolega otisao)
<ivoks> prijeci na nesto sto moze iskoristiti oblak u cijelosti kosta $$$$
<jelly> developaju i portaju legacy sranja na AWS
<ivoks> ali ako nesto vec vrtis u vcentru, kosta 0 za prebaciti to na iaas
<ivoks> jer vcentar i je iaas
<jelly> ivoks: ne, migrirati sa bilo cega na bilo sto drugo kosta $$$$
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> radio sam na migraciji epc i ims sustava
<ivoks> i nije bilo uzasno komplicirano
<ivoks> bilo je komplicirano vendorima objasniti sto je iaas i sto sve sad mogu
<ivoks> ali tehnicki dio je bio jednostavan
<ivoks> najveci troskovi takvih projekta se uglavnom odnose na sastancarenje i putnovanja da bi se sastancarilo
<ivoks> i onda bi tamo sjedio i objasnjavao sto je vlan
<ivoks> i zasto u virtualki ne moraju postavljati vlan
<jelly> kak mogu imati mobilnu mrezu i ne znati sto je vlan
<jelly> o.o
<ivoks> znaju sto je vlan
<jelly> al ne znaju kak radi vSwitch? :-)
<ivoks> ali mentalni sklop treba promijeniti
<jelly> to stoji
<jelly> mi i dalje koristimo vcenter 80% kao da je hrpa fizikalaca
<ivoks> cijela ideja da trpaju sve na zasebne vlane proizlazi iz toga da zele imati dediciranu mrezu
<ivoks> i onda kad im velis da to ne treba i da ce imati razlicite mrezne kartice za svaki vlan, onda im se to ne uklapa u njihovo poimanje zivota
<jelly> blink
<ivoks> da, na takve gluposti se najvise trosi vrijeme
<jelly> dobro, onda im dignes mali cluster na svom thinkpadu i pokazes :-)
<ivoks> od 5 mjeseci koliko je trajao projekt
<ivoks> 4 je potroseno da se dogovore kako ce se zvati vlani i koje ce oznake imati
<ivoks> iako ih nikad nece vidjeti i ne bi trebali uopce biti bitni
<ivoks> al eto
<jelly> meni je distribuirani switch jedna od najboljih fichura kod vmwareta
<ivoks> oni moraju zadovoljiti formu
<ivoks> onda se upoznaj s contrailom
<ivoks> http://www.juniper.net/us/en/products-services/sdn/contrail/
<jelly> a opet kad vidim "SDN" smraci mi se pred ocima... kak to objasnit :-)
<jelly> isto ko "cloud"
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> zasto ne bi poslozio switcheve do kraja na zahtjev?
<ivoks> ono, treba mi server, izoliran od svega s linkom prema van
<ivoks> bam, gotovo
<ivoks> zasto bi sad mogao ici u svaki switch slagati vlanove
<ivoks> nego... imam posla sad
<jelly> ne moras ni sad ic na svaki switch, to znaci da imas glupe switcheve
<jelly> stari ciskoti su imali VTP, novi cisco nexus sad imaju neke druge apstrakcije
<jelly> svaki vendor ima nesto, sad se svi furaju na fabric ovo-ono 
<ivoks> contrail ti pokrije sve
<ivoks> dobro, vise manje sve
<ivoks> i jos se integrira sa tvojim hypervisorom
<ivoks> pa ti napravi vlan od instance do gatewaya
<jelly> ivoks: ne vjeruj ni jednom vendoru koji kaze da "pokriva sve"
<jelly> to u prijevodu znaci "pokrivamo 10-20 najpoznatijih, najcescih proizvoda, a ostalo samo genericki i najebat ces se ak ides sam slagati, ili masno platiti ak ti mi slozimo i opet nece radit dobro"
<jelly> al da, ak bi on poslozio VLAN na vDS-u, na glupim cisco uplink switchevima, na nexusu, na firewallu, to je usteda 30-60 min posla
<jelly> i onda bi se zbunio jer imamo isti vlan tag u dvije izolirane mreze koji nisu isti (jer se dva odjela vrata do nisu znala dogovorit)
<jelly> pa bi ih spojio, i onda bi bio rusvaj
<ivoks> jelly: ne bi se zbunio
<ivoks> jelly: i svi veci vendori danas podrzavaju npr opendaylight
<ivoks> netconf/yang isto
<ivoks> ]/win 45
<jelly> ivoks: to je samo primjer, ne sumnjam da bi se zbunio na necem drugom
<jelly> doslovno svaki proizvod koji tvrdi da agregira i podrzava X vendora laze
<jelly> ili podrzava minimalni set fichura koje trivijalno zaskriptas i sam u pythonu, ili je bagav
<jelly> npr. "imamo nagios i fali nam to to to i to" "kupite Nagios XI, ima sve"
<jelly> (ima, kitu)
<jelly> "trebamo inventory i nagledanje hardvera od toga toga i toga" "uzmite HPSIM, ima sve"
<jelly> (ima, kitu)
<jelly> "trebamo bakcup sustav koji podrzava to to i to" 
<ivoks> sad samo pizdis jer neki drek moras i raditi :)
<jelly> odn. HPOV, kaj je vec bilo
<jelly> pizdim na reklame, koje i u IT svijetu, ko bi rekao, lazu :-)
<jelly> samo ti ovdje dodje vendor i laze u lice
<jelly> a kad kupujes nesto prvi put ne znas postaviti pitanja kojima bi otkrio da li mulja i koliko
<jelly> nije da sam grumpy old man, ali... ;-)
<ivoks> init ti ima puno iskustva u konzaltingu
<ivoks> zasto ne kupite nase usluge? :D
<jelly> zato sto ima od njih neki lik na ircu koji sa te proizvode veli da "pokrivaju sve"
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> 18:02 < ivoks> jelly: i svi veci vendori danas podrzavaju npr opendaylight
<ivoks> lazes jelly :)
<jelly> ma da, ali to redovno u praksi ispadne * only in version iOS 12.3S and newer ** only on this hw platform a mi moramo vrtit 12.1f jer kajjaznam svi noviji imaju bugove sa ipv6 i QinQ ili necim
<ivoks> znam, sve kuzim
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-10
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<BotaniCar> Kaj, opet openssl drek neki ? 
<BotaniCar> https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20150709.txt
<jelly> da, al samo ako koristis arch ili neki drugi shit sa najnovijim verzijama
<jelly> npr. https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2015-1793
<BotaniCar> Kaj je vipnet kupil amis ? 
<BotaniCar> Muahaha, zbogom supporte kojeg mmike voli :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nadao sam se da ce ostaivt sve
<Mmike> i hoce
<Mmike> osim call centra
<Mmike> to ce vipnet sad
<Mmike> a oni su o-caj-ni
<BotaniCar> Muahaha, pa zna se di se rezu troskovi prvo :) 
<BotaniCar> Ne brini, sjebat ce i mrezu unutar 6 mjeseci :D
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> dobio sam evotv
<BotaniCar> ErosTV
<Mmike> zvao jutros radio, uspio dobit, pogodio odgovor (pomoglo mi malo)
<Mmike> i sad imam 60 dana besple svih programa
<Mmike> znaci da mogu komotno formulu na moru gledat
<Mmike> (nadam se)
<BotaniCar> miklica, si kad migrirao virtualbox VM na fizicki hardver ? Mogu kao s hyper-v virtualkama samo rec OSu da se boota s vhd-a ( pointati bootloader na vdisk )  ? 
<vileni> Mmike: kako radi taj evotv, streaming neki?
<BotaniCar> ili itko drugi, for that matter 
<vileni> once you go virtual there's no coming back
<BotaniCar> Ziher :) 
<vileni> a ima nacina, samo sto mi vecina izgleda kao neki hakeraj :)
<Mmike> vileni: znat cu ovih dana :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne znam nista o hyper-vu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ak je linux, samo ga skopiraj na disk i popravi grub
<Mmike> i trebalo bi raditi
<Mmike> osim ak nemas neku egzotiku od hardvera (recimo, ak je to desktop linux onda ces morat poslije instalirat fglrx ili nvidia-dreck)
<BotaniCar> Ne bi ekstraktao vdisk, ako ne moram. Ako mogu bootati s njega, to mi je lakse. 
<Mmike> a kak bi to mogao, reci ti meni? :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, idi na technet i vidi kak windowsi to rade, sunac mu :D
<BotaniCar> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh825691.aspx?f=255&MSPPError=-2147217396
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja ne kuzim kaj ti hoces :)
<BotaniCar> Kak si mi onda isao davati savjet 3 reda iznad ? :) 
<Mmike> pa velim ti
<Mmike> ti mi pricas kak to windowsi rade :)
<Mmike> to k'o da me pitas kak da ores s formulom
<Mmike> ja ti velimda bas i nemres
<BotaniCar> Ou da mi se stroj boota u virtualni disk, bez raspakiravanja istog na file system fizickog diska. 
<Mmike> a ti veli 'kak ne, vidi kak moj kombajn to moze'
<Mmike> i ja te opet pitam kak mislis da bi to mogo :D
<BotaniCar> Ja ne znam da li bi to mogao, pitanje je bilo da li mogu. Znam da windowsi mogu i znam da imaju mehanizam da to postignem bez raspakiravanja imidza. Znam i da je bedasto ocekivati i da linux ima takav alat - stoga pitanje, da li se to moze. 
<Mmike> moze. Instaliraj windowse u virtualbox i onda moze s:)
<Mmike> malo sam promisli pash i sam skuzit di je bed
<BotaniCar> Aj me boostaj nogom u guzicu i reci, di je bed ? passthrough ? 
<Mmike> pa nemre to tak radit
<BotaniCar> mozda na linjari nemre, kak sam neuk  pitam da li moze :) 
<Mmike> nemre
<Mmike> kak bi moglo?
<BotaniCar> ok :( 
<Mmike> mosh reciom nasrat 'virtualni disk' direktno na blokdivajs
<Mmike> i onda mosh butat s njega
<Mmike> linux neszna nist o .vmdku
<Mmike> za to mu treba virtualizator - virtualbox
<Mmike> i onda on cita/pise po vmdku
<Mmike> linux/grub to ne kuze, neznaju kaj bi s tim napraivli
<BotaniCar> Znaci, nema neki grub-nadojeb koji bi to omogucio ( kao windowsPE za windowse) 
<BotaniCar> OK
<Mmike> treba ti linux nadojeb
<Mmike> linux mora moc znat citat/pisat po tome
<BotaniCar> Gle, linux nije u prici uopce. 
<BotaniCar> Pitanje je formata vdiska. 
<Mmike> pitanje je linuxa
<Mmike> ak hoces butat linux
<Mmike> ak hoces butat windowse, onda je druga prica
<Mmike> (koju ne znam)
<BotaniCar> jer, ako konvertiram $kajgod iz virtbox disk formata u vhd, ondacu moci. 
<BotaniCar> Jer, primjeti da metoda koju sam linkao cini vhd bootabilnim, bez obzira na OS u njemu, moze biti i solaris
<BotaniCar> znaci, igraju nam samo bootloader i vdisk
<BotaniCar> Elem, odgovorio si, grub ne zna 
<Mmike> ne grub
<Mmike> linux
<Mmike> znaci, ti imas image file u kojem je virtualni disk
<Mmike> taj image file stoji na filesystemu
<BotaniCar> Sve 5, ja sam se zaletio. Linux
<Mmike> znaci, linux mora prvo moc znat citat/pisat taj filesystem, onda mora znat otvorit taj image file i onda mora mountat filesystem koji je u njemu
<BotaniCar> Je. imas prav, istrcao sam 
<Mmike> linux to nemre
<BotaniCar> Linux je peder
<Mmike> mosh bootat linux i onda kvmu rec da boota s toga
<Mmike> al' to kaj je bootano ti je u kvmu onda
<vileni> BotaniCar: cek, mozes butati linux iz vhd sa windows bootloaderom?
<dodobas> Mmike: ja cu bit gladan danas, a ti ?
<vileni> friday is the cevapi day
<BotaniCar> vileni: sad malo temeljitije citam, cini se da ipak ne radi, da je stvar ekskluzivna za windowse :( 
<BotaniCar> Ima neki vbootloader koji cini sto bi ja htio, ali njegov nacin rada se svodi na ovo kaj mi je mmike inicijalno predlozio
<BotaniCar> ( bootloader prvo loada neki VM manager, pa onda on mounta vdisk ) 
<BotaniCar> http://www.vmlite.com/appliances/ubuntu-910-readme.html
<vileni> BotaniCar: meni kul ova stvar sa win, jer mogu spremiti stare windowse u vhd i onda bootati po potrebi, iako najcesce samo slozim hyper-v za to
<vileni> pa drzim dok nisam siguran da sam prebacio sve
<BotaniCar> vileni: nekaj slicno je i meni planirani scenario
<BotaniCar> t is possible to use a disk image as a root device, but compiling this into the kernel or the bootloader is somewhat tricky. Since the VHD specification is freely available, extending lilo or grub or the linux kernel to give a vhd the same status as a .iso or .img or other disk image file should be a simple matter of programming, taking you no more than a year or two of weekends and evenings. Then you'll be a hero, and after your patches are a
<BotaniCar> <3 tux tattoo
<Mmike> dodobas: vro vjerojatno :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: eto vidis :)
<Mmike> teorecki je moguce, samo nitko jos nije isprogramirao :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mogu samo reci da mi je zao sto je tako :( 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: linux ti je unutra?
<Mmike> mogao bi mozda
<Mmike> naci nacina kako ces mountati taj vmdk ili sta vec u linuxu
<Mmike> i onda 'bootnuti' lxc s time ispod
<BotaniCar> sec, citam nekaj o WUBI-u, on bi mogao neku kemiju napraviti
<BotaniCar> No, da, generalno, linux bi bio unutra
<Mmike> di je najveca brana u hrvatskoj, tj. najvece akumulacijsko jezero?
<rut> donja dubrava prelog
<Mmike> jel' to ovak izgleda kad otvore ustave? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6mGU0W_2tU
<datase> YouTube: Revelstoke Dam Opens it's spillway! - 0:01:04 - 66581 views - 143 likes / 5 dislikes
<rut> valjda . nisam bio tamo kad su pustali vodu 
<rut> al kad stojis pored ogromno 
<BotaniCar> Gledao sam slike novih kapija na Panamskom kanalu, prije nego su ih utopili u vodu :) Kak ljudi znaju raditi velike i korisne stvari, dok ne ratuju :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kad dodjes kod bobe danas , jel dodjes ? 
<dodobas> Mmike: a ocemo zajedno utazit tu glad ?
<Mmike> rut: to je tamo de je ova dete ubila neki dan?
<Mmike> dodobas: pa mogli bi probat - ja sam kod kulusica trenutno
<rut> da
<dodobas> dobro, pozdravi ga ...
<dodobas> Mmike: Preradoviceva je na pola puta... ne znam sto tamo ima
<dodobas> ahahaha, http://curtis.lassam.net/comics/cube_drone/159.gif
<Mmike> dodobas: burgeraj!
<dodobas> pa ako si za... vjerujem da petkom imaju burger s przenim lignjama :)
<dodobas> top ponuda
<Mmike> dodobas: LOLOLOL :D
<Mmike> dodobas: kad si mislio ? imam u 13 nekvi sastanak, pa nakon toga?
<dodobas> ok, odgovara ... nemam nikakvih sastnaka, za sad ...
<BotaniCar> http://bambuser.com/v/5649733 # delozacija live
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' znas bg? z
<BotaniCar> Beograd ? Bio 2x , ne znam ga 
<Mmike> na background ove delozacije
<Mmike> jelly: ti si nekud imao 101 C64 ringtone
<Mmike> right?
<dodobas> uuu, to bi bilo zanimljivo C64 ringtone :)
<dodobas> moram to naci
<Mmike> ja sa imao na starom telefonu
<Mmike> nisam migrirao na novi
<dodobas> Mmike: http://www.zedge.net/ringtones/0-1-1-c64/
<Mmike> dad
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> su-peerh
<BotaniCar> http://www.altermainstreaminfo.com.hr/vijesti/napusta-li-austrija-eu-sluzbeni-bec-539 # ja NE BI DA SE eu RASPADNE, KAJ SAD aUSTRIJANCI SERU, DOST JE gRCKE I vb 
<BotaniCar> o, caps, my caps
<BotaniCar> Brijem da je embargo Rusiji ono kaj ce EU slomiti preko koljena 
<BotaniCar> Tesko je i izracunati koliko radnih mjesta je tim pogodjeno
<ivoks> a naslova
<ivoks> Severina predstavila Calimero: 'Prosječan dječji narodnjak koji će postići iznadprosječnu gledanost'
<BotaniCar> "Prosječan dječji narodnjak" dafuq ? 
<ivoks> ne znam kaj bi rekao na to
<ivoks> ne razumijem ljude koji posalju 4 poruke, a sve sto napisu je
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> nekak se danas
<ivoks> osjecam slabo
<ivoks> :/
<BotaniCar> Ja se coham po glavi vec zato jer sam par puta cuo ljude da vele "pusti klincima CNC" ( ona nasa "muzicka" televizija ) ... i to mi je pre jako za davat' djeci 
<Mmike> kad/kak apt provjerava hasheve? Kad dobijem ovo, npr: W: Failed to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/vivid/contrib/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Mmike> skinem taj file, napravim md5sum od njega, i to odgovara hashu koji stoji u /var/lib/apt/lists/download.virtualbox.org_virtualbox_debian_dists_trusty_InRelease
<Mmike> i md5sum i sha1sum i sha256 sum
<BotaniCar> Zna sam da ce se taj problem s FB preseliti tu :) 
<Mmike> mislim, inace virtualbox sjebe
<Mmike> al' ovaj put je cini se nesh drugo u igri
<BotaniCar> ko prokleto nemam ni jedan ubuntu pri ruci, idem probati reproducirati problem na debilanu
<BotaniCar|2> plik plok
<BotaniCar|2> ha,tu sam, fino
<BotaniCar> jesi, i bas si mi zgodan 
<BotaniCar|2> :*
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<ivoks> Mmike: to je oracle
<ivoks> zbilja mislis da nisu sjebali?
<Mmike> ivoks: jesu
<Mmike> Packages hashevi valjaju, Packages.bz2 ne valjaju
<Mmike> i STALNO to rade
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> al' ono, stalno
<ivoks> stave nove pakete
<ivoks> ali ne osvjeze packages
<ivoks> i onda ti apt veli 'polako stari, ovi te muljaju'
<Mmike> kaj je najbolje, Packages za trusty opce nema virtualbox-5 u sebi (za precise, recimo, ima)
<dodobas> mozda im samo treba netko da ih nauci...
<Mmike> k'o da netko na ruke to radi:)
<Mmike> ono, copy pastea, pa tjera md5sum na ruke :)
<BotaniCar> na debianu mi nije prosao checksum, sad gledam prvo da nisam ja kaj sjebal u setupu
<ivoks>  "Studentima sveučilišnog dodiplomskog studija građevinarstva, odobrava se produljenje roka za završetak studija do 30. rujna 2016."
<ivoks> oh, imam jos vremena :)
<dodobas> aahahah
<Mmike> BotaniCar: koji debian?
<BotaniCar|2> cat /etc/issue Debian GNU/Linux 7
<BotaniCar|2> sorry ; cat /etc/debian_version ; 7.8
<BotaniCar> Grci prihvacaju placanje racuna rumunjskom valutom ; vec je ponestalo zive love :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj nemas ti oprostaljkiu danas?
<BotaniCar> ja ? Mislis Bobo ? Ima, i pitao sam te vec jel dolazis / kad dolazis ? 
<Mmike> eto oracle mi reko da su sjebali i da moraju cekat da se amer probudi da popravi :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim, znas da je osvetoljubiv i kad otvori kucu za goste u Amsterdamu, pa se ti pozoves, bude bilo "dze's ti biJo 2015 ? " :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, bobo, dolazim oko 21:30 kad dete zaspi
<Mmike> ali 
<Mmike> zakaj pitas di se van moze danas?
<BotaniCar> hehe, taknekak bum i ja, cekam da Sanela zavrsi smjenu u 20h, kpim nju, dolazimo tamo, ona i mali odu doma spat, a mi tulum :D
<BotaniCar> zato kaj brijem da Bobo brije zadnja dva adna kaj bu tu , i ovaj tulum, pretvoriti u za_kurac-cajanku ; nedopustivo , misljenja sam da ga moramo nadrogirati ( necim sto ne izaziva amneziju ) i izvest ga nekam 
<Mmike> da je to pred 3 godine
<Mmike> osli bi
<Mmike> uh, kud bi sve osli
<Mmike> al' s obzirm da sutra imam plan i program s deteteom ja cu vec oko ponoc i sitno doma
<BotaniCar> Ne njajke :) Ionak bu sutra Tihana cuvala malog, a ti bush spa+'l dok ti mali ne gurne nekaj ostro u uho
<Mmike> BotaniCar: u biti, ne, jer i tihana isto veceras ide van
<Mmike> tak da
<Mmike> jbg :)
<Mmike> dodobas: ja sam gotov tu, moram sam ic neke novce platit, kak cemo se dogovorit?
<BotaniCar> Ne vjerujem, frend ti odlazi umalo zauvijek, umalo na kraj svijeta, a ti imas obaveza :P 
<Mmike> nemam obaveza, imam dete :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kad instaliram win2kR12kuracpicka, veli mi prvo da moram izabrat administratorski password
<BotaniCar> "sutra imam plan i program" mi se cini kao nesto sto ste izorkestritali vi, ne dijete
<Mmike> BotaniCar: onda ja ne radim nist neko vrijeme i zaloka se ekran i trazi 'ctrl-alt-del'
<Mmike> stisnem 'ctrl-alt-del' i onda imam 'Admin' i 'Administrator'
<Mmike> koji kua? :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim da si naletio na bug :) Bravo ! :) Nisam se s tim susreo :D
<dodobas> Mmike: kad hoces... meni treba 5min na biciklu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i oba accounta imaju isti ( to jest, nemaju nikakav ) password i mozes se logirati u njih ? 
<BotaniCar> ovaj oraklJ je totalno u kurcu , bar za virtualbox :) 
<Mmike> dodobas: ok, obavim ovo pa te nazovem
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemam pojma, nemrme kliknut :)
<Mmike> spice konzola je losa
<BotaniCar> Znas kaj je lose ? Gugl je los, mozda i zao 
<BotaniCar> http://gizmodo.com/gmail-now-uses-artificial-neural-networks-to-sniff-out-1716975952 # kuis, integrirali SkyNet i gmail .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: u Admin nemrem, pita password koji neznam. u Administrator mogu, al' veli da moram mijenjat password.
<Mmike> Q123456a
<BotaniCar> *phew* ; kuis, "admin" je jedno vrijeme bila usergroup , ali to su maknuli i postali konzistentni s "administrator(s)"
<Mmike> idealan password za windowse :)
<BotaniCar> kaj ce ti password na windowsima, to maknem prvo, i stavim da post-boot logina kao domenski administrator </kenjavela>
<Mmike> pa moram se prvo ulogirat da to napravim
<Mmike> idem jest
<vileni> BotaniCar: mislim da to nije ni moguce? :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: mozes kao luser, s admin pravom, GPO ne da da to napravis za domenskog :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar: vjerojatno zato sto bi ljudima palo na pamet to napraviti
<BotaniCar> Ja prvi, za bilo koji lab :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> žur... bon žur
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/telekom-austria-preuzima-amis-odobreno-spajanje/144693.aspx
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> croatia.hr
<ivoks> izgleda cist fajn :)
<BotaniCar> Za razliku od http://croatia.eu/ 
<BotaniCar> Ovo od sad stavljam u sve powerpointove kao pozadinu ! :) https://youtu.be/LRHrwRXG8l8
<datase> YouTube: UC-64 - In The Mood Video - 0:02:24 - 33020 views - 154 likes / 2 dislikes
<Mmike> imam 2 stroja
<Mmike> jedan stari neki IBM server, drugi novi IBM server
<Mmike> na isti switch upiknuti
<Mmike> za jedan ethtool veli da je na gigabitu, za drugi da je na 100 mbita
<Mmike> zamijenim kablove, zamijenim rupe
<Mmike> ista stvar, stari je na gigabitu ,novi na 100mbita
<Mmike> wtf?
<BotaniCar> jedan = stari , novi = drugi? 
<BotaniCar> Pornhub je bezveze. Kad u trazilicu upises "Asian women that don't sound like Formula 1 races" ne dobijes nista :( 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: porn.md
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, stari je na gigabitu, novi na 100mbitu
<BotaniCar> Ako te dobro citam, imas A i B, iako si zamijenio kablove i puknuo ih u druge rupe, A je ostao na GB, a B na 100MB ? Da nemas na nivou OS-a neki autonegotiating iskljucen na B ? 
<vileni> Mmike: switch koji?
<Mmike> a neki
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> gigabitni :)
<ivoks> koja mrezna?
<vileni> ako si i kablove i portove mijenjao, to bi elimiralo 99% problema sa switchem
<ivoks> mozda joj se nije svio link negotiation
<ivoks> svidio
<BotaniCar> Da. Brijem da je nekaj s autonegotiationingom ( kakva rijec, ha?) 
<Mmike> 20:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5719 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)
<Mmike> to je novi
<Mmike> a na starom: 
<Mmike> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 01)
<jelly> Mmike: jel instaliran firmware-bnx2 na novom?
<Mmike> jelly: pretpostavljam, to je dio linux-firmware paketa
<jelly> ne
<jelly> to je posebno, bar na debiliani
<Mmike> jelly: kak se paket zove?
 * jelly se pita jel Mmike blesav prirodno ili se sam pravi
<Mmike> nit jedno
 * Mmike ne zna pa pita
<jelly> pa sad sam rekao kak se zove?!
<jelly> mislim, jesi probao?
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> nac paket bnx2?
<Mmike> nema takvog :)
<jelly> firmware-bnx2
<jelly> ak je ubuntu to promijenio onda ne znam...
<Mmike> da, nema tog na ubuturu
<Mmike> ima firmware-nonfree
<jelly> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=bnx2-mips-06-6.2.3.fw&mode=exactfilename&suite=utopic&arch=any
<jelly> izgleda da dodje drito s kernelom
<jelly> weird
<jelly> pa nek neko veli da su debian i ubuntu slicni
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> jelly: sad sam se cuo s mreza-adminom, veli da je switch 100mbitni :)
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IcGYHU8WBo
<datase> YouTube: vivo Smart Phone - Minions (TVC) - 0:00:30 - 539438 views - 1280 likes / 38 dislikes
<ivoks> jelly: da, na ubuntuu radi
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/zaplijenjena-droga-u-vrijednosti-800-tisuca-kuna-policija-na-gardenu-oduzela-i-pola-milijuna-kuna-zarade/1380227/
<ivoks> jos sam tu, bez brige :)
<Mmike> odes na ebay.de. napises 'shogun' dobijes boardgame
<Mmike> odes na ebay.co.uk, upises 'shogun', dobijes terence :)
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/6cAly
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-11
<nicols> dobravečer!
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<vileni> jelly: http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-racunala/hp-micro-server-n36l-oglas-4500059
<Mmike> http://cube-drone.com/comics/c/alien-geometries
<Mmike> OpenStack!
<Mmike> davore!
<Mmike> Ode dolar.
<Mmike> Ode LTC.
<Mmike> Grci prihvatili reforme.
<Mmike> Sve je isto kao pre ;)
<CrazyLemon> gdje si to pročito? :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMdOMRZVwtg tailjanci imaju jednako sugave ceste kao i mi, ak ne gore
<datase> YouTube: TOMBINI STRADALI ITALIA vs GERMANIA !!! ( senza parole ) - 0:05:58 - 36009 views - 496 likes / 21 dislikes
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/5phqEoc cloud
<SilverSpace> koje svetogrde lik hoce da mu stavim windoze na mac pro i7
<Mmike> stavi mu ubuntu i reci da tak sad izgledaju win11
<Mmike> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-07-12
<obruT> no lijepo... nakon updatea i reboota mi se nece zdici :P (ubuntu 14.04)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dobit ce kitu a ne win :) boota win ali ne prepozna hard :)
<SilverSpace> ubuntu ne prepozna wifi karticu 
<jelly> http://threepanelsoul.com/2015/02/23/cranial-fauna/
<BotNekaj> IRCam iz thunderbirda :) 
<BotNekaj> That's fresh 
<BotNekaj> Kak mogu dobit' da mi KVM guest koji kao storage ima spojen fizicki SATA disk cita s vise od 60MB/S ? 
<BotNekaj> "in order to achieve good IO performance use cache=‘writeback’" # heh
<jelly> spoji disk koji moze citati vise od 60MB/s? 
<dodobas> BotNekaj: thunderbird je IRC ekstenzija za Outlook live ? 
<dodobas> i ti treba silverlight da radi ?
<Mmike> BotNekaj, kupi bolji disk, da
<Mmike> meni fizicki sata diskovi citaju koliko fizicki sata diskovi mogu citat
<Mmike> raw imagei su sporiji, podosta
<Mmike> qcow2 imagei se barely-usable kak su spori :)
<BotNekaj> jelly/mmike: Bolji disk, kaj zgledam kaj da sam v lovu pal kao mali ? WDC WD2500AAJS-60B4A0 # kupio dok je win2k jos bio in :) Cini se da je na izdisaju, badblocks i on se ne vole :) 
<BotNekaj> dodobas: :P
<BotNekaj> Thunderbird irc je ustvari simpatican :D
<BotNekaj> Ima emotikone !!1
<BotNekaj> Ja sam konj, nisam napisao da KVM VM iznad ima NTFS/Windowse na tom disku. Vidim da device manager pozna' storage controler .. disk menjat :( 
<Mmike> BotNekaj, da, u principu ti kvm nema nikakav overhead kad roka drito po disku
<Mmike> dete nece da spava
<Mmike> e pa sad ce da spava
<BotNekaj> I, jel spava ? 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/11695741_1862357933990064_1103370777728981943_n.jpg?oh=26f7e530f2cbec894e9f410347b5a7f1&oe=56142921
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-11
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro :)
<Hrki> jutro
<Hrki> pa cek, kaj su seselja stvarno bili pustili i oslobodili
<Hrki> ja sam mislil da ce uskoro odapeti pa je otisao na slobodu :D
<vileni_> jutro 
<ivoks> narucio sam nes na gizzmo.hr
<ivoks> isporucuju isti dan
<ivoks> zanimljivo je da ne koriste HP, vec overseas :)
<ivoks> nema spasa za funtu
<ivoks> dolar se priblizava na ispod 1.29 za funtu
<ivoks> 2014. 1,7$=1funta
<ivoks> 2016. 1,2$=1funta
<Mmike> Dojce Telekome, jadan li si.
<Mmike> SMSovi ne rade, nemrem si uplatit internet.
<Mmike> A vipnetu ne radi mobilni internet.
<DomaMuffin> Jutro, momcine
<vileni_> ok je gizzmo
<vileni_> meni su isporucili neki defektivni nosac za mobitel, javio im i uredno rijesili
<vileni_> samo se ne sjecam jesu li vratili pare ili poslali drugi
<Mmike> I sad mi je jos RBA blokirala karticu!!
<Mmike> bar je RBA tecaj korigirao i tijekom vikenda :)
<DomaMuffin> Ima li microtik neki wifi extender koji je ujedno i AC passthrough ? 
<vileni_> DomaMuffin: sto je AC passtrough?
<DomaMuffin> I kak da znam koliko http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/TL-WA860RE.html moze passthroughati jakosti struje prije nego se rastopi ? :) 
<DomaMuffin> vileni_, da ga turim u strujnu uticnicu, a da mi ne pojede ustek-slot
<vileni_> nope
<vileni_> to je prikladnije za ove for-dummies uredjaje
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> narucio nes s amazona
<ivoks> nije stiglo u roku u kojem je receno
<ivoks> prvi put da mi se to desilo :)
<ivoks> al evo, poslali ponovno vec
<DomaMuffin> Zaduzi moju suprugu za online nabavke i imas 1/10 sansu da nesto dobijes uopce, a dobijanje u roku je lutrija :) 
<DomaMuffin> Zena ima talenta :) 
<ivoks> malo je bed sto je to amazon.de
<ivoks> pa me bole oci dok citam njihov engleski
<ivoks> ko da su kinezi pisali
<ivoks> I would now like the products sent to you again free . However, it is not possible for us , since the article though sent by us , but was sold by one of our sales partner " UGREEN GROUP LIMITED UK "
<ivoks> pokemon go
<ivoks> ma ti se salis
<Mmike> i sad moram u banku
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> propizdit
<ivoks> pokemon go je kopija ingressa
<ivoks> samo je ingress za starije :)
<DomaMuffin> lele
<DomaMuffin> Moram naliti 30 hampera vruce vode u bazen :( Mijenjao vodu, mrzla je 
<DomaMuffin> kak je na moru ivoks , imal' turista ? 
<ivoks> vruce je u pm
<DomaMuffin> A guzva ? Reci da je nesnosna, mozda nam ne dignu jako PDV ove godina, ako izmuzemo strance :) 
<vileni_> ivoks: pokemon je monetizacija ingressa :)
<vileni_> i ne samo da je "kopija", nego koristi ingress portale 
<ivoks> ma da
<ivoks> sramota
<vileni_> a cuj, ingress je postao masivan, a nisu bas imali nacina zaradjivati :)
<ivoks> prodali se
<vileni_> tako da su prodali infrastrukturu
<vileni_> kao uslugu jel
<ivoks> issss
<ivoks> https://www.nianticlabs.com/blog/
<ivoks> fakat
<ivoks> meni se cini kao da je autor isti :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> niantic
<ivoks> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nianticlabs.pokemongo
<ivoks> dakle, to je njihovo
<vileni_> da
<vileni_> a i nekad su bili dio gugla, mislim da su se izdvojili
<vileni_> kaze mi no eligible device to install :)
<ivoks> super je kak na videu ima scena di se lik bori
<ivoks> i onda skuzi da je to protiv neke zgodne curke
<ivoks> pa... igrajuci ingress... skuzio sam da to bas i nije tako :D
<vileni_> ponekad je :)
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: pa guzva je, naravno
<ivoks> ma je
<vileni_> najcesce su neki cudni tipovi
<ivoks> nema zgodnih cura u ingressu :)
<vileni_> neznam koliko si ih upoznao, ali ja bi rekao da ima :)
<ivoks> pa daj reci jednu?
<ivoks> i mislio sam :)
<vileni_> pa necu navoditi imena ovih koje znam, a one koje sam samo sreo na ingress eventima nema smisla :)
<vileni_> i ne, nisu kao ta cura iz filmica, koja sigurno ni ne igra to :)
 * obruT ne zna sto je ingress
<vileni_> bar ti je baterija na mobu sacuvana od tog genocida
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> ali je dobar koncept
<ivoks> bar ljudi moraju izaci van
<ivoks> ali neki znaju tak zabrijati da se u autu i ne izlaze
<ivoks> pa se cak i na travnjak popnu autom
<ivoks> s druge strane, fora je kad te natjera da bicom odes na vrh brda
<vileni_> s druge strane, vec postoje reporti da su pokemon go igraci naletjeli na mrtvo tijelo, bili opljackani i par neprovjerenih da su nastradali igrajuci
<ivoks> life
<Mmike> bleh
<ivoks> dakle...
<ivoks> na milijon uzlijetanja aviona, dodje do 30ak smrtnih slucajeva prouzorcenih avionskom nesrecom
<ivoks> na milijon americkih gradjana, dodjse 30ak godisnjih smrtnih slucajeva poruzorcenih oruzjem
<ivoks> amera ima oko 300 milijona
<ivoks> znaci li to da je 'zivjeti u americi' jednako riskatno kao i 'letjeti avionom svaki dan'?
 * DomaMuffin nods
<Mmike> ivoks: cini se - sto, generalno znaci da je bezazleno :) jer, vise ljudi umre u saobracajkama dnevno nego od oruzja/avijona :)
<ivoks> i, kaj velite
<ivoks> mozda ne bude izbora :)
<Mmike> ivoks: dok god funta/dolar/euro rade kaj rade, nije me briga :)
<ivoks> htc 10 fakat ima odlican zvuk
<ivoks> na slusalice
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> toliko je dobar da s njim mogu ocjenjivati kvalitetu slusalica
<ivoks> sony earplugs mnogo bolje od havic slusalica
<Mmike> ja sam kupio neki dan u konzumu sluske neke
<Mmike> noise canceling
<Mmike> 60 kuna
<Mmike> reko, to moram probat :)
<Mmike> i na kraju sluske su skroz ok, ne zuljaju, fine neke tufere imaju za na usi
<Mmike> i onda upalis noise canceling
<Mmike> i nish se ne desi :)
<Mmike> osjetis kao da se pritisak samanjio ili nesto
<Mmike> al' :) smijesno :)
<Mmike> na sljeme treba nositi antikomarcin
<Mmike> matereti sto me ubise
<ivoks> noise canceling za 60kn?
<ivoks> mozes mislit.
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> al' reko, moram vidjet kaj je to :D
<Mmike> ove: https://www.bose.com/en_us/products/headphones/over_ear_headphones/quietcomfort-25-acoustic-noise-cancelling-headphones-apple-devices.html
<Mmike> alfa i omega noise cancelinga
<Mmike> prefakinnevjerojatno kako dobro rade
<Mmike> ima sad i noviji model, qc-30
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> bas gledam, ja imam bose
<ivoks> ali ne izgledaju ovako
<Mmike> ivoks: koje imas?
<Mmike> veli mi ekipa da su quietcomfort 15 jos bolje - al' da su te samo za iphone, tj, rade i za android al' nekak sugavo
<ivoks> 15 imam
<ivoks> kaj, te se vise ne prodaju?
<ivoks> http://worldwide.bose.com/productsupport/en_us/web/qc15/page.html
<Mmike> te se mogu za sitnu paru kupit rabljene
<Mmike> i bas sam si razmisljao da ih ubodem
<Mmike> ivoks: rade normalno u kompu i na androjidima?
<ivoks> u kompu mi nisu radile, ali mislim da je to bilo do mog setupa
<ivoks> jer sam nesto prckao po alsi, pa mi nista nije radilo kak treba
<ivoks> al na mobu, ne znam, sto bi to posebno trebalo raditi
<ivoks> cuje se zvuk, mikrofon radi
<Mmike> ivoks: a to su BT sluske, ili kabln sluske?
<ivoks> kabl
<Mmike> ove 30 su bt
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<in1t3r> jutro ekipo
<in1t3r> sta ima?
<BotaniCar_> gledam koji dzavo je spice-server , opet :) 
<BotaniCar_> a to mi je kvm navuko, svaki put zaboravim od kud to :)
<Mmike> pre dobro je na sljemenu
<Mmike> treba organizirat rad sa sljemena
<Mmike> busek dolje
<Mmike> da fura gore
<jelly> http://blog.hubspot.com/marketing/diamond-de-beers-marketing-campaign
<BotaniCar_> jelly, se zenis, mozda ? :D
<ivoks> moze pomoc? :)
<ivoks> da svi guglaju 'kayak croatia'
<ivoks> nadju kayak.hr i kliknu :)
<ivoks> vjerojatno je na drugoj stranici
<CrazyLemon> kod mene zadnji link na trečoj
 * jelly htio guglat al se sjetio da je prebacio search na startpage
<ivoks> hvala :)
<ivoks> na bingu je na prvoj stranici
<ivoks> sto ce reci da bing daje relevantnije rezultate ;)
<CrazyLemon> 5 stranica na bingu :)
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> hm
<Mmike> ivoks: na googlu kayak.hr opce ne nadje na prvoj stranici
<Mmike> kad trazim 'kayak croatia'
<in1t3r> shpice-server ili s'pice-server jedan je komercijalno sranje drugi nije los :P
<ivoks> Mmike: pa rekoh
<ivoks> 13:34 < ivoks> vjerojatno je na drugoj stranici
<ivoks> drugi su se nadovezali:
<ivoks> 13:47 < CrazyLemon> kod mene zadnji link na trečoj
<Mmike> ah
<ivoks> jel i vas iritira sto se za no_proxy mogu koristiti samo hostnameovi, a ne i subneti?
<in1t3r>  duckduck najbolji :) predzadnji na prvoj :)
<ivoks> kod mene je na bingu 4.
<ivoks> na prvoj
<in1t3r> ma to microshit sranje nije relevantno
<in1t3r> ne gledaj na njega
<ivoks> pa... znas da je
<ivoks> cak ga i google smatra relevantnim
<in1t3r> ovde je predzadnji od 30 rezultata na prvoj
<in1t3r> google nije objektivan pre searchu racuna tvoju lokaciju cookie-je koje ima iz tvog browsera browsing history...
<in1t3r> Duckduck je objektivniji.
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> duckduckgo veli na pocetnoj stranici da me ne prati
<in1t3r> inace kada dodam site:.hr opet je tek 8 na stranici 
<ivoks> onda guglam kayak croatia
<in1t3r> ostalih sedam zauzima seakayak.hr
<ivoks> i kraj kayak.hr mi napise da moj browser veli da sam vec bio na toj stranici
<ivoks> kak, ako ne prati
<in1t3r> yeah
<ivoks> seakayak.hr je od frenda
<ivoks> opce mi nije jasno kako je uspio tako visoko zajahati s obzirom da je rijec valjda o najmanjoj takvoj firmi u hr
<in1t3r> oh ne ti mozes da iskljucis java script za duckduck. duck duck ne prati vec mozes da odlucis da dopustis kolacice sto je by default ali kad zatvoris duckduckgo strane kolacici se uniste
<in1t3r> mozes i bez njih
<in1t3r> good SEO or blackSEO
<in1t3r> Svakako Search Engine Optimization
<ivoks> ima puno backlinkova
<Mmike> hrvojem: ping
<hrvojem> Mmike: oj
<Mmike> hrvojem: percona ima onu neku foru da se doda 'arbiter'-like node negdje na mrezu, pa on kao glumi jos jednu perconu, iako nije percina?
<Mmike> PXC
<hrvojem> hah? mislis na garbd node?
<hrvojem> da
<Mmike> http://galeracluster.com/documentation-webpages/arbitrator.html
<Mmike> naso! :)
<Mmike> eee, garbd!
<hrvojem> Mmike: config ti je u /etc/default/garbd
<Mmike> hrvojem: to je dio percone?
<Mmike> hrvojem: je, naso sve
<Mmike> hrvojem++
<Mmike> hrvojem: aj dodji opet pa da idemo jest, ovaj put cemo u srbina :D
<hrvojem> Mmike: pa dio PXC-a, da (iako odvojeni paket)
<hrvojem> Mmike: ne znam kad cu do Zg, ali javim kad budem :)
<Mmike> moze :)
<ivoks> taj garbd radi kao mysql sa /dev/null backendom?
<Mmike> ivoks: ne bas - opce nema mysqla gore, taj sluzi samo da ostale dve percone imaju quorum
<Mmike> al' nemres se spojit na nega, izvrsavat kverije i to sve
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> to je isti kufer k'o arbiter u mongou
<Mmike> glumata samo
<ivoks> dakle
<Mmike> yeees?
<dodobas> Failure is webscale 
<ivoks> kaj opet univerzijada u zagrebu?
<ivoks> a di je zagi? :D
<ivoks> ah, sad je Hrki :)
<ivoks> http://eug2016.com/hr/upoznajte-hrkija/
<ivoks> dakle, stroj mi je bio 10x brzi s btrfsom, umjesto ext4
<jelly> je, dok ne krepa
<Mmike> ivoks: that's a fallacy, nemre ti bit brzi
<Mmike> cow filesystem, by design je sporiji
<jelly> moze, ak je ext4 10x sporiji nego bi trebao biti
<ivoks> pa brzi je
<ivoks> firefox mi se teli da se ne moze vise telit
<jelly> na ssdu?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> mozda sam brijem
<obruT> ivoks: sta znaci da ti je "stroj 10x brzi" ... u cemu ? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-12
<in1t3r> jutro
<ivoks> obruT: 09:03 < ivoks> [17:46:11] firefox mi se teli da se ne moze vise telit
<ivoks> obruT: primjecujem da firefox postaje neupotrebljiv s 1/3 tabova koje sam inace imao otvoreno na btrfsu
<ivoks> dakle, isti os, isti laptop, razlika je btrfs i ext4
<dodobas> ivoks: a sto si maknuo btrfs ?
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> to je jako dobro pitanje
<ivoks> nisam imao nikakvih problema
<dodobas> ako imas 'backup' i sve ti je vise manje u cloudu ?
<ivoks> lako se ja prebacim
<Mmike> ivoks: koji kernel?
<ivoks> 4.4
<ivoks> 4.4.0
<Mmike> nda, na 4.1 btrfs se zbrejka ponekad
<Mmike> al' zfs mi se cini zanimljivim
<Mmike> to stavit na serverosh doma i ubit rdiff-backup
<ivoks> ah, povjetarac
<ivoks> u hladu
<Mmike> Koji je najbrzi put do ludnice?
<Mmike> Skrenes
<Mmike> D
<Mmike> jel' zna netko kak rec onom debilnom networkmanageru da ne MIJENJA rute
<dodobas> Mmike: koristi systemd-networkd :P
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<ivoks> fascinira kako nesto prozoves debilnim
<ivoks> a da ocito nisi potrosio ni 5 sekundi da istrazis
<ivoks> ima gumbic 'Rute...'
<ivoks> na kojem onda ima checkbox 'Zanemari rute koje dobijes'
<ivoks> il tak nes
<ivoks> veli mi google da me Milfa dodala u svoje krugove
<ivoks> Milfa
<ivoks> :D :D
<BotaniCar> jutro 
<ivoks> koji spam, joj
<Mmike> pa, jesam
<Mmike> i nisam nasao
<Mmike> zato pitam
<Mmike> gumbic 'rute' nemrem kliknut
<Mmike> jer nemam konekciju
<ivoks> kak nisi nasao
<Mmike> dok ne ustekam usb govno
<ivoks> joj, drama queen
<BotaniCar> mike: otvori NM, odi na konekciju koju zelis editirati > properties >IPv4 settings > klikni "routes" > dodaj kvacl na opciju
<Mmike> gle sad ovog
<Mmike> NEMAM konekciju
<BotaniCar> Aha, tetko , ustekaj onda
<Mmike> ista se pojavi kad ustekam USB
<Mmike> i onda kad ga ustekam - opala, defaultna ruta ode preko USBa
<Mmike> zato pitam
<Mmike> jel' se moze kak NMu rec da ne JEBE s rutama
<Mmike> nm je los
<Mmike> i onda ga je ubuntu jos ulosnjio s onim usranim dnsmasqom
<Mmike> srecom, to se da iskljuciti
<BotaniCar> Tebe cudi sto plug&pray uredjaj uzme prioritet ? Pa tak je oduvijek. Ja ili disejblam NM ili se pomirim s tim. 
<Mmike> ne cudi, los je, to je ocekivano
<ivoks> ukljucis usb, iskljucis konekciju
<Mmike> pitam dal' netko zna kak se to moze iskljuciti
<ivoks> di je problem?
<ivoks> i onda ju editiras
<ivoks> pa ju ponovno ukljucis
<Mmike> u 
<Mmike> tome
<Mmike> sto
<Mmike> defaultna
<Mmike> ruta
<Mmike> predje
<Mmike> na
<Mmike> usb
<ivoks> ponavljam
<Mmike> prije nego imam prilike to iskljuciti
<ivoks> iskljucis vezu i defaultna ruta se vrati na sto je bila
<Mmike> ivoks: nauci se citati s razumjevanjem, ovo postaje naporno :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ja bar citam
<Mmike> kaj fakat tebi moram objasnjavat zakaj je mijenjanje defaultne rute bed?
<Mmike> ugl, networkmanager je govno
<Mmike> ne onak veliko kakvo je bio pred 4-5 godina, al' i dalje - govno
<Mmike> ms-1:ubuntu@mariosplivalo-bastion:~$ Timeout, server mariobastion not responding.
<Mmike> 255 mario@MIKE ~> 
<Mmike> eto zakaj je mijenjanje rute bed
<BotaniCar> Bed je ad-hoc pikanje plug&pray mreznog adaptera dok je embedani u upotrebi.
<Mmike> i to kaj je to NMu nova konekcija svaki put
<BotaniCar> Cek , NM se ni ne potrudi negdje zakesirati ID uredjaja, za poslije ? :( 
<BotaniCar> to bi bilo slatko , kao feature 
<ivoks> nije to problem NMa
<ivoks> i nesto je sto ce biti rijeseno u ubuntuu 16.10
<ivoks> ne znam za ostale distribucije
<ivoks> hangout od sat vremena pojede skoro 2GB prometa
<Mmike> kaj, 16.10 vise nece imati NM nego systemdsupernetworksuperattor? :)
<obruT> samo cekam da mi te pizdarije krenu automatski prckat po network namespaceovima, rt_tablesima i djidjama
<obruT> vise sam svevisnji nece znati zasto se mreza cudno ponasa ili ne radi :P
<Mmike> obruT: a, u 99% situacija radi ok
<Mmike> bed je kad malo vise hoces
<Mmike> onda popizdis jer svi ti alati su radjeni za win/mac-like korisnike
<Mmike> a onda jos vise popizdis kad skuzis da nemres to sam tak ugasit
<Mmike> recimo - gnome-keyring-dreker-manager
<Mmike> sa ssh-add mosh rec validity keya
<Mmike> pa da te za 2 sata pita opet password
<Mmike> e, a'l ak pustis gnome drek da to radi za tebe, nemosh - on kesira password dok se ne odlogiras
<Mmike> i nema nacina da to promijenis
<Mmike> mosh deinstalirat gnome keyring kufere, al' onda ti najednom vise networkmanager ne radi :)
<Mmike> (iako ne kuzim zasto jer nm cuva passworde/keyeve na filesystemu)
<Mmike> dosle su neke tetke na sljeme
<Mmike> 6 curke, pre zgodne, neke sportasice
<Mmike> jedna je jedino malo tucnija
<Mmike> u biti, ogromna je
<Mmike> al' je isto zgodna
<obruT> jel znaju konfigurirat stream replikaciju na PG-u ? ak ne znaju, dzabe im sto su zgodne...
<Mmike> imas juju charm za to :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: slike "sportasica" sunac mu jeben ! Ako pitajukaj slikas, reci da igras pokemon go i da lovis pikachua :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> stavio sam na google ads reklame za odmor u hrvatskoj
<Mmike> jelly: znas li ti ima li za kupiti punjac za lenovo laptope?
<Mmike> al' takav da mi ne treba laptop?
<ivoks> u velikoj britaniji, od 6000 prikazivanja, 10 klikova na reklamu
<ivoks> u sad-u, od 2000 prikazivanja, 10 klikova na reklamu
<ivoks> ti britanci su fakat brijaci
<Mmike> https://support.lenovo.com/hr/en/documents/migr-61244
<Mmike> ima :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nije moguce da su brojke takve jednostavno zbog addblockera ? Ono, da ga Briti koriste vise od Amera ? kak ti to-nesto sto daje statistike uopce provjerava da li se prikaz zaista prikazao na mom ekranu ? 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: reklame se ne prikazuju s adblockerom
<ivoks> uopce se ne ucitaju u browseru, koliko sam ja skuzio
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne prikazuju se, ali ih je server posluzio. Kuzis ? 
<ivoks> nema to veze sto ih je posluzio
<BotaniCar> Dakle, ti si poslao, ja imam addblock i nemam sanse vidjet' i kliknut
<ivoks> to je javascript, reklame imaju callback
<BotaniCar> Ahh
<ivoks> kada ti browser to parsa, onda se registrira
<BotaniCar> i AB(p) ti sparsa stranicu prije nego sakrije element. Da li to trigerira callback ? 
<ivoks> nisam siguran da sparsa
<BotaniCar> kak bi inace znao sto sakrit ? 
<ivoks> mislim da bas blokira i ne cita urlove
<ivoks> pa tako nikad ne napravi callback
<ivoks> ako naleti na hostname koji mu je na blacklisti, ne ide tamo
<BotaniCar> bas dobro da smo naceli temu, vidi kako su ovi za***ali addblockere :) http://www.secretmedia.com/
<ivoks> facebook ima puno bolji ROI na reklame nego li google
<BotaniCar> Kaj nisu nedavno Cvetojevic i Prpic rantali da je reach FB reklama za ku*ac ? 
<ivoks> uopce se ne moze usporedjivati
<BotaniCar> Nda, li nisu rekli da je gori nego googletov 
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ali
<ivoks> za 30kn na facebooku dobijem 20ak posjetitelja na stranicu
<ivoks> i to su uglavnom ljudi koji onda ostanu na stranici
<ivoks> imaju sessione po 2-3 minute
<ivoks> na googlu za 30kn dobijem 5-6 posjetitelja
<ivoks> i sve bouncaju sa / u roku od pol minute
<ivoks> kao da krivo kliknu
<ivoks> nitko ne ostane na stranici
<ivoks> uz to, facebook reklame imaju sadrzaj
<ivoks> imaju slike, filmove
<ivoks> a google imam tri linije teksta, s ogranicenjem od 30 znakova po liniji
<BotaniCar> Da, taj dio im je jadan, mi smo pogledali i zakljucili da je za ku*ac
<ivoks> ne isplati se
<ivoks> i zbog tih fotki facebook navuce ljude
<ivoks> ako nista, ostati ces pogledati fotke
<ivoks> zapamtiti ces hrvatsku
<ivoks> uz malo srece i murter
<ivoks> a svako toliko netko ce se i javiti da dodje na turu
<ivoks> nitko nam se jos nije javio preko googla
<ivoks> nikad
<ivoks> u zadnjih 4-5 godina
<ivoks> ali valjda ih je 10ak doslo radi zbog facebooka
<ivoks> al, sta god google srao, na search resultatima se penjes ako reklamiras kod njih
<BotaniCar> Iz svega sto si napisao bi se moglo zakljuciti da pozicioniranje u trazilici nije nuzno vezano uz broj bookinga koji ce ti uletit'
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> puno je faktora
<ivoks> dobra pozicija na trazilici nije garancija uspjeha
<ivoks> nikakve trazilice ne mogu zamijeniti dobar biznis
<ivoks> a dobar biznis je dobar proizvod + dobar marketing + zadovoljni klijenti
<Mmike> ides
<Mmike> avijon nad sljemenom
<Mmike> fakat nisko
<Mmike> putnicki mlazni neki
<Mmike> hehe
<Mmike> prosli sad ljudi neki
<Mmike> mama tata, braco i seka
<Mmike> seka mala, crna k'o ugljen
<Mmike> vjerojatno posvojena, s obzirom da su starci k'o sir
<Mmike> kak mala fino prica zagrebacki, milina :)
<obruT> pa sad, mozda je mama bila na izletu u africi :)
<Mmike> hahahhaah :)
<Mmike> mozda i to :D
<jelly> na 16.04 mi svakih 10-15 minuta prestane radit audio iz chrome ili clementine, proces misli da i dalje svira ali se nis ne cuje nit ima procesa u pavucontrol
<ivoks> joj, ovi teleoperateri
<jelly> nezgodno dok napeto vrtim prste i gledam apt-get upgrade skrola na ustanovi
<BotaniCar> Meni je, samo jednom i do restarta, odbijao prihvatiti da sam mu promijenio defaultni line out, kaj god da sam stavio kao default on je pustao zvuk na TV zvucnike :) 
<ivoks> vise im ne stignes ni reci 'nemojte me vise zvati' jer poklope prije tebe
<jelly> mislis da je to slucajno
<jelly> djubrad
<ivoks> nije slucajno
<Mmike> jelly: kak rijesis to s audijem
<Mmike> ?
<jelly> Mmike, kliknem stop i start
<jelly> tj. stop i play
<Mmike> meni doma na 14.04 chrome zna spojebat pulseaudio, sve prestane svirat
<Mmike> onda moram ugasit chrom i upalit, i onda proradi
<jelly> treba pazit da se chrome ne pokrene prije pulseaudio procesa, onda je ok
<jelly> jer inace uzme device
<jelly> al kod mene negdje pukne komunikacija
<Mmike> taj pulseaudio je ok, al' i dalje potrgan
<Mmike> k'o i nm
<Mmike> k'o i systemd
<Mmike> :) k'o i sve od lendrntrartdtradta
<jelly> ne bi se slozio
<jelly> systemd je 10% od lenardta
<jelly> sa PA se uopce vise ne bavi (reko bi, mozda zato i uglavnom radi ok ;-)
<jelly> za nm nemam dobrih rijeci otkad mi preuzme eth0 iako je dio br0
<ivoks> jelly: hm
<ivoks> jelly: br0 ti je definiran u /e/n/i?
<jelly> da
<jelly> ali eth0 nije
<jelly> kod boota radi, al nakon suspend/resume se nes posemeri
<in1t3r> jelly, hesu ku didavao neki plugin?
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<ivoks> nm ignorira device koji su upisani u /e/n/i
<jelly> da, ali eth0 nema iface eth0...  u interfaces  :-)
<ivoks> eh, to je onda zato
<ivoks> dodaj ga
<ivoks> iface eth0 inet manual
<jelly> pa necu, zasto bi?
<ivoks> onda nemoj
<jelly> ima da radi bez toga
<jelly> (to mi vec je trenutni workaround)
<ivoks> onda reci NMu da ignorira taj device
<ivoks> /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<jelly> (sad samo omram skuzit zas se br0 ne digne nakon resume)
<ivoks> [keyfile]
<ivoks> unmanaged-devices=mac:00:19:e0:57:86:af
<jelly> ha, to je interesantno
<ivoks> mozes i unmanaged-devices=interface-name:<ifname>
<ivoks> ako imas noviji NM
<ivoks> vise uredjaja:
<ivoks> unmanaged-devices=mac:00:22:68:1c:59:b1;mac:00:1E:65:30:D1:C4;interface-name:eth2
<ivoks> dakako, sve to pise u man NetworkManager.conf
<jelly> jos ak ima unmanaged-devices=mac:00:15:65:* :-)
<ivoks> ali... meni je jasno da ste vi svi njubiji koji jos nisu ruli za man stranice :)
<ivoks> stoga... Vid mi nece zamjeriti, ali...
<ivoks> RTFM.
<jelly> :')
<BotaniCar> man stranice su za njubove koji ne dolaze na ovaj kanal ! This is where we read man pages we're not interested in to solve each other's problems :) 
<ivoks> meh...
<ivoks> isplate placa
<ivoks> iplate placa uhljebima
<ivoks> ipak nisam tak bogat kak sam mislio :D
<BotaniCar> Jesi vec avansirao porez na dobit i to ? :) 
<ivoks> naravno, to spada pod plavu uhljeba
<BotaniCar> Dobro je, da ne bi bilo da im se nema za regres dati ;)
<ivoks> – Bilo je oko 6.30 sati ujutro. Skupljao sam smeće od Slanice prema Podraduču, kad sam na plaži kod restorana Morski pas ugledao odloženi novčanik. Pogledam unutra, vidim tri-četiri valute, osobnu kartu, nekoliko bankovnih kartica, putovnicu, zdravstvenu iskaznicu, iskaznicu donora organa… Stavio sam u džep i nastavio čistiti plažu, pa sam na kraju smjene novčanik predao u upravu komunalnog 
<ivoks> poduzeća
<ivoks> citaj Morski pas kao 'Antin ured'
<ivoks> novcanik je bio od NBA igraca
<ivoks> mozes misliti kakvu je nagradu lik dobio :)
<BotaniCar> Zasluzenu
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/kosarka/cistac-plaze-na-murteru-pronasao-novcanik-nba-zvijezde-a-onda-je-uslijedilo-iznenadenje-1098680
<ivoks> opet citam komentare
<ivoks> i ne kuzim
<ivoks> vidio sam da i SilverSpace to radi
<ivoks> forsiraju ije tamo gdje je preocito da ide je ili cak e
<ivoks> covijek, npr.
<ivoks> jel to namjerno ili greska?
<ivoks> jesam li propustio neki nacionalni hir?
<obruT> griješka :)
<BotaniCar> Malo mi je ovo cufil , vec si drugi u dva sata koji dlakocijepi oko gramatike i pravopisa :) Ko ga jebe, svak' je pismen koliko mu treba. 
<ivoks> obruT: grijeska je nesto drugo; to je od greske
<ivoks> pravopis kaze da se umjesto 'greska' moze reci i 'grijeska'
<ivoks> ali nigdje ne kaze da se od 'covjek' moze izmisliti 'covijek'
<jelly> tjeska grjeska
<obruT> BotaniCar: tako je, ja ak ne znam gramatiku jave i pythona, tesko cu da zaradim pare :)
<obruT> a rvacki, nis koristi :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: ruzno je za rec, ali je tak :) Da ti treba bit' pismeniji u govoru i pismu - bio bi :) 
 * jelly sutira skriptu za release upgrade i pita se koji je majmun to pisao
<obruT> neki nepismeni :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: jel to jedan od onih trenutaka kad ne prepoznajes vlastiti kod, od pred 6 mjeseci ? :D
<jelly> od pred 9-10 godina
<obruT> pa ja bome buljim u svoje perluse od prije koju godinu, nis mi nije jasno sto sam ja htio s tim kodom :) kod radi, al mi nije jasno kako :)
<BotaniCar> Ako recikliras istu skriptu vec dekadu, to je izvrsna skripta ! :) 
<jelly> prepoznajem, koji bi idiot isao pisati ad-hoc programski jezik u bashu
<obruT> eh, kad se sjetim svojih CGI skripti u bashu...
<jelly> echo "<pre>"; env; echo "</pre>" 
<BotaniCar> muahahahaha :) 
<obruT> ih, parsiranja inputa raznoraznim metodama... onak, da sad pogledam u to, tko zna kakve bi rupetine naso
<dodobas> obruT: a javascript ... da vidis tu para :)
<obruT> mrzim javascript
<obruT> koristim samo u nuzdi ;)
<obruT> hmm, nije li poanta ove petlje da se vozi unutar nje ?  http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb13650784/p5pb13650784.jpg
<obruT> nedugo nakon toga... http://www.the-rise.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/JG_LOOP_3681-copie.jpg
<BotaniCar> obruT: tip je super prosao :) 
<obruT> inace, postoji i video, ali izgleda da ce objaviti dokumentarac pa ne zele objaviti dio s padom :P
<BotaniCar> ovi moji Bjelovarcani nisu normalni :) U jeku sezone frajer nudi jednodnevne izlete u Mostar i Beograd :) Pretpostavivsi da se na izlet ne ide da bi se kupila diploma .. zakaj bi itko isao u Mostar .. ove srijede ? :)
 * ivoks primjecuje kako je 16:01, a mirka je jos uvijek online :D
<ivoks> 16:03 cak
<ivoks> morat cu placati prekovremene :D
<mirka> kak je ta mirka vrijedna :'D
<dodobas> prekokrasno: `sudo systemctl -M postgresql restart postgresql` :)
<vileni_> obruT: jesi se vozio ti po branimirovoj danas?
<obruT> vileni_: branimirovoj ? jutros po zvonimirovoj...
<obruT> zeleni val - kraj sheratona i gore na zvonimirovu... dakle malcice sjevernije od branimirove :)
<vileni_> obruT: a da, zvonimirova
<vileni_> po sredini, negdje poslije dzamije
<vileni_> crveni bickl?
<obruT> bijelo narancasti :)
<vileni_> ma to
<vileni_> :D
<vileni_> idealno vrijeme za bicikl, sa autom gdje god krenem zapnem
<obruT> pa da... inace vozim pristojno, al kad sam vidio kolonu do semafora, malo sam se prosvero po sredini i fino prebacio desno taman na vrijeme :)
<vileni_> danas sam morao autom nesto, sad cu se voziti 45min do doma barem
<Mmike> .weather santiago
<SilverSpace> nije me bilo dugo ovdje
<Mmike> SilverSpace: sta bi?
<SilverSpace> ma nis malo me giht ulovio pa ne mogu hodat 
<SilverSpace> vec treci tijedan ne mogu iz kreveta 
<Mmike> :( ejebemti sve :(
<Mmike> kad pijes
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> najgore je kaj nema ljekova nigdje u hr
<SilverSpace> pa pijem brufene
<Mmike> a kakvi ljekovi trebaju?
<SilverSpace> nema tek 15 ovog mjeseca belupo krece opet u proizvodnju
<SilverSpace> indometacin
<SilverSpace> to ti je protiv bolova i upale u zglobovima
<SilverSpace> mene je jako napteceno desno koljeno sreca kaj nije i drugo ovako mogu do wc
<SilverSpace> bolovi su jebeni pogotovo ponoci
<Mmike> budem zenu pitao dal' moze do toga doci
<SilverSpace> sretno :) nema nigdje trazio i u srbiji i u bosni i nema 
<SilverSpace> nije mi trebao dva mjeseca i vec tada tesko ga bilo za nac
<SilverSpace> jebeni belupo 
<SilverSpace> ima neka zamjena ali kazu u ljekarni da se treba narucit i ceka se po mjesec dana 
<SilverSpace> i nije to to 
<SilverSpace> prezivjet cu :)
<Mmike> :/
<SilverSpace> kaj ima kod tebe
<SilverSpace> radis ili odmaras
<Mmike> radim
<Mmike> u podrumu
<Mmike> pre vruce je gore
<SilverSpace> ma da kaj kod bacve :) 
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> da bar :)
<Mmike> RX bytes:656340074 (656.3 MB)  TX bytes:1004620680 (1.0 GB)
<Mmike> sat vremena hangoutsa sa 7 ljudi
<Mmike> brijem da cu si kupit kucicu na sljemenu
<Mmike> tj, na medvednici
<Mmike> i tam bit
<Mmike> uplatit sobu u tomislavcu
<jelly> https://openvz.org/Docker_inside_CT
<jelly> we have to go deeper
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-13
<in1t3r> jutro
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/0v9M0.gif # jaja, totaly SFW :) 
<ivoks> dakle, nikad mi se to nije desilo
<ivoks> idem si napravit kavu
 * Mmike si radi kave vec 10ak godina, sam
<Mmike> ponekad mi drugi naprave
<Mmike> k'o recimo sad
<Mmike> i losa je
<Mmike> i OPET nisam stolce uzeo na sljeme
<Mmike> koji panj
<BotaniCar> A dekicu ? 
<BotaniCar> I kak si radis kavu sam na sljemenu, carobni covjece ? 
<jelly> parabolicno ogledalo na razmatanje
<Mmike> jeboti network manager
<Mmike> i sad ja moram ustekan accesspoint u USB da se puni
<Mmike> i cim ga ustekam ovaj ce svoje rute turit
<Mmike> a nemrem to disejblat
<Mmike> jer NEMAM KONEKCIJU dok se ista ne napravi
<Mmike> jer, zato bi postojala globalna opcije 'IGNORE FRESH ROUTES WHEN CONNECTION ALREADY ACTIVE'
<Mmike> govno
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma, u tomislavcu sam - jucer bio u sumi pa me nuzda stisla pa sam jedva dosao do tomislavca - jer gore nist ne radi prije 10-pol11
<Mmike> ivoks: tu treba sprint napravit, na sljemenu! 
<Mmike> nije samo mongod los
<Mmike> nego ljudi koji ga koriste najcesce nemaju pojma
<Mmike> ne samo da nemaju pojma da je mogno los, nego su opcenito losi
<Mmike> pa rade lose stvari
<Mmike> i onda
<Mmike> sranje
<Mmike> al' zato smo mi tu da ih educiramo i izvedemo na pravi put!
<Vlado9A> lol
<Mmike> to k'o ovi kaj kupuju i vole dizl aute
<Mmike> skuplji za odrzavanje, vise truju okolis
<Mmike> al' ne
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> oyoy, Mmike .. bez dizela nema napretka ...
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zake si ne kupis powerbank ili dva ? 
<Mmike> kaj, da teglim jos sranja gore?
<Mmike> zato kaj je NetworkManager los proizvod?
<BotaniCar> Da. Brijem da ti je lakse investirati 500kn u 300h baterije nego se zivcirat' oko neceg kaj neces promijeniti
<BotaniCar> *300g
<BotaniCar> Ili proposaj patch za NM koji plug&pray uredjaje nece proglasavati defaultom ( MOZES POPATCHAT I TO DA CACHEA UREDJAJE ) :) 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> tipican windows-admin hint :)
<BotaniCar> Dao sam ti praktican i dobar savjet, kao i prijedlog sto da napravis ako ti je savjet pneprihvatljiv ! GNezahvalniceUzico
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Kaj jedes dok si gore ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: moja sucut ... Mmike je obicna GNezahvalniceUzico
<BotaniCar> Ali je gnu, i kruskaste je gradje pa mu sve oprostim kad ga vidim <3
<Mmike> BotaniCar: oprosti na iskrenosti, al' savjet je glup :)
<Mmike> moram potrositi 500 kuna i nositi jos 30 deka sranja gore, a imam bateriju u laptopu :)
<Mmike> eh, jednom ce valjda hibertnate raditi na linuxu as expected :)
<Mmike> jedini put kad je to radilo je na ubuntu 5.10 sa fglrx driverima
<Mmike> sad jos intela imam, pa i dalje ne radi
<dodobas> pazi ovo nositi .... kao da hodas svako jutro uzbrdo ... :)
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> bolji bi savijet bio 'kupi si kabl koji ti samo struju da, ne i data'
<Mmike> pa ubuntu nece skuzit da si ustekao mrezni divajs
<dodobas> ili da mozda obrises udev ...
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bas sam nedavno kupio dva power-only kabla, kaj mislis da li mi je pri ruci taj ili neki data-and-power , svaki put kad trebam nekaj prenest' na PC :) 
<BotaniCar> Also, powerbank je koristan na vise nacina ( nedavno me "spasio" kao baterijska lampa
<Mmike> dodobas: ne, to se kosi sa 'losom idejom' :)
<Mmike> powerbank mi je beskoristan kad imam 9cell bateriju
<BotaniCar> Velim ti da je koristan i za druge stvari, ne cesto, ali je
<BotaniCar> I, niej tezak toliko da bi i znao da ga imas u ruksaku, pored svega ostalog 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, gruntas ponest stolac gore, a powerbank ti je tezak :) 
<BotaniCar> Znas kaj, ja cu ti kupit' powerbank. Idem sad narucit', na tvoju zalost sam skrt pa cu shipment iz Kine uzet' obican i bank ce doc' na jesen. 
 * BotaniCar ode na ebay
<BotaniCar> Koje boje zelis da bude ? Ako ne odgovoris za 5 minuta, kupujem ruzicasti :)
<vileni_> ne isplati se te iz kine
<vileni_> mislim, svi su iz kine, ali ovi jeftini su uzas
<BotaniCar> Ali, ako narucim iz EU, stici ce dok je jos ljeto, pa ce se pokazati koristan 
<jelly> e fakat, moram stavit punit powerbank
<vileni_> a cuj, spremi ga kod sebe i pravi se da radis u postu
<vileni_> *posti
<BotaniCar> Poanta je da mu kupim PB, ali da mu ostavim lufta da ranta do iduceg ljeta (kad ce senzacionalno objaviti da je PB super, jer mu je zatrebao u pripizdini na Hvaru )
<BotaniCar> vileni_: kaj, da mu uzmem 5kn za dostavu ? :D
<vileni_> BotaniCar: to i drzi ga bez razloga vise tjedana
<Mmike> eto smo popravili hibernate
<BotaniCar> Mmike: koje boje zelis PB ?
<vileni_> inace, anker, poweradd i ravpower
<vileni_> tested by ingress players
<vileni_> jel amazon.co.uk jos u eu sto se tice carine?
<Mmike> vileni_: zasto nebi bio?
<ivoks> veli HNS da SDP ne moze dobiti izbore bez njih
<ivoks> pa SDP ce dobiti izbore taman ne radili nista
<BotaniCar> Mesic je u koaliciji s SDP-om, vec to govori da ne mogu izgubiti, zna ziheras stari
<ivoks> presmijesno
<ivoks> prejadno
<ivoks> na sta se kod nas izbori svode
<BotaniCar> Na to da necu glasati za stranku koja me zanima jer nemaju 50% zena u izbornoj listi, pa ne mogu izaci u mojoj izbornoj, opet 
<BotaniCar> Jebem ti diversity over competence
<ivoks> In 2014, Google and the Pokémon Company teamed up for an April Fools’ Day joke, which allowed viewers to find Pokémon creatures on Google maps. It was a viral hit, and got John thinking the idea could be turned into a real game.
<ivoks> John decided to build Pokémon Go on the user-generated meeting points created by players of Ingress, and the most popular became the Pokéstops and gyms in Pokémon Go
<ivoks> joj, narucio sam si raznjice :)
<ivoks> http://www.poslovni.hr/tehnologija/nase-solarne-autobusne-stanice-zele-postaviti-i-u-abu-dhabiju-314369
<ivoks> dosli su ponovno osvojiti svoj teritorij - https://www.facebook.com/abc7news/videos/10154387925892079/
<ivoks> joj, di mi je klopa
<ivoks> 'antibakterijski sapun'
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> nije li to svaki sapun
<Mmike> addiko bank
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> ivoks: nije, sapun samo cisti prljavstinu, ne dezinficira
<Mmike> imas posebne sapune koji i dezinficiraju
<Mmike> znaci, no more hypo
<Mmike> de cu ja sad dolare mijenjat?
<dodobas> ovo sa pokemon Go je super zanimljivo ...jer ti omogucava da kao business owner, privlacis kupce u svoj prostor ... 
<Mmike> pocinje puhati vjetar, a suma bruji - predobro
<dodobas> na nacin da postavis 'pokemon mamac' koji povecava vjerojatnos da ces uhvatiti odredjenog pokemona
<dodobas> navodno taj 'paket mamaca ' kosta oko 1$ dnevno ... kad uzmes sve u obzir
<ivoks> da, meni je samo zao sto nisu profurali ingress tako
<ivoks> al, pokemon je jaci brend
<dodobas> problem js sto to isto ne funkcionira kao poslovni model ... odnosno nije odrziv ...
<dodobas> malo sam nesto citao ..
<ivoks> ovisi sto ti je poslovni model
<dodobas> ne znam koji je Expiry date tih 'mamaca' odnosno koliko ih ima smisla stavljati na istu lokaciju
<dodobas> i tko određuje lokaciju ...
<dodobas> ali staviti mamanc na udaljeni otuk u Kornatskom arhipelagu (koji ima neki oblik mobilnog interneta)... te je jedini nacin da dodjes do njega tako da iznajmis kajak ... hmm... mozda :)
<ivoks> nah
<ivoks> ta ekipa ne vesla
<ivoks> ali
<ivoks> moglo bi se probati
<ivoks> kayak for pokemon
<ivoks> i onda traziti pokemone
<ivoks> i to naplatiti 2000 eura
<ivoks> i onda poslagati pokemone posvuda :)
<ivoks> uloziti 100 eura u te pokemone i nek ih traze po otocima
<Mmike> sam da je ogullit ekipu
<dodobas> ```In the U.S., innovative drivers are taking advantage of the hype by offering "Pokémon GO transportation."
<dodobas> "I will drive you around Portland Metro area while you play Pokémon Go," one such entrepreneur advertises on Craigslist. His service includes a two-hour drive to all local Pokéstops and gyms. 
<dodobas> ```
<ivoks> eto
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> odlicno :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne mozes birati koji ce se pokemon spawnati, ti lureovi daju XP pointse ili takneki dzavo, pokemon spawning bi trebao biti randomiziran
<Mmike> kakve starnice ima ovaj addiko, ne zelim posla imat s njima
<ivoks> BotaniCar: da, treba razmisliti o tome
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ali te nista ne prijeci u false advertisingu ! "[insert rare pokemon name] sighted at [umetni samo kayakom dostupnu lokaciju]" :)
<BotaniCar> uz to, vele da se neki tipovi pokemona spawnaju samo uz vodu :)
<jelly> ^^
<ivoks> nda
<jelly> pitanje koliko ingress tocaka ima u njegovoj pripizdini
<BotaniCar> https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/07/googles_post-qu.html # Å¡nejer opet udara 
<ivoks> na murteru?
<ivoks> ima gro
<BotaniCar> jelly: pa kaj nije ivoks aktivno igrao, brijem da ima :)
<jelly> preko nekoliko?
<ivoks> portala imas koliko hoces
<ivoks> svako brdo, svaka plaza
<ivoks> uostalom, portale mozes sam napraviti
<Mmike> i kaj dobijes kad skupis te pokemone?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: za razumjevanje onog gore trebalo bi istraziti kako kvantna racunala razbijaju faktorizacijske algoritme
<jelly> Mmike: dobijes -25dag tezine jer si se setao sat vremena
<jelly> ili rolao ili biciklirao
<Mmike> ok, to je glupo
<Mmike> ima nesh pametnije?
<Mmike> tipa, ima rang lista pa imas 3134 pokemona vise od frenda?
<BotaniCar> naravno da ima, ali je stvar svejedno toliko neinventivna i po nicem se ne istice, da moraju weight loss staviti kao killer feature :)
<BotaniCar> Power of branding, pokemoni bi prodali i drek :)
<jelly> kak je neinventivna, imas ingress i AR i pokemone u jednom
<BotaniCar> Da, slijepili 3 poznata koncepta i naljepili naljepnicu :) Tak Koncar radi laptope :)
<BotaniCar> ( potaps'o sam se po ramenu za ovu usporedbu s Koncarom ) :)
<jelly> samo su koncarevi laptopi smece od proizvoda, a ovo je hit
<BotaniCar> s/hit/shit/ # slazem se :)
<Mmike> ingress je bio hit
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj je ovo veci hit
<Mmike> jel' se placa to kak?
<BotaniCar> Brand 
<Mmike> ili mosh paru dobit nekak?
<BotaniCar> Mozes za pravu paru kupiti one poke-kuglice (nema veze s sexom, valjda)
<Mmike> aha, ingress su kuzili samo geekovi a ovo kuze i normalni ljudi jer 'bulbasor'?
<BotaniCar> I ne, nemres ti zaradit' afaik, bar ne ingame 
<Mmike> (zasto ja znam naziv nekog pokemona koji nije pikachu?!?!?!?!)
<dodobas> ingress je bio nasilan ... ovo nije ... mogu igrat djeca...
<dodobas> ne moras znat da L6 toranj mora imat L9 neki (ubaci korac) ... 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: brijem da je kljuc u tom da su "potaknuli staru vatru" u ekipi koja je onomad imala tamagocija/prve pokemone s 6 let, sad imaju 21 i pare za mobitel i inapp-kupnje :)
<BotaniCar> Igraju na sentiment
<BotaniCar> Joj , razljutio sam kladarica :) Danas mi sve ide od ruke :)
<Mmike> di di daj da vidim :)
<BotaniCar> ma nekaj je napisao kao "svi okolo hodate da nadjete pokemone, a ne da nadjete posao" pa sam mu napisao da bulazni :) 
<BotaniCar> Nevrijedno tvog vremena :)
<dodobas> jel pokemon Go releasan globalno ?
<BotaniCar> Tko ce znat' :)
<dodobas> nema ga za inatalaciju ... ah well
<dodobas> ali zato ima ... 'Fake GPS Pokemon Go guide' :)
<jelly> ohoo, u Maksimiru "light rain"
<jelly> za sad je .us i .jp 
<vileni_> Mmike: kako je ingress bio hit?
<vileni_> mislim, bio je umjereno popularan
<jelly> a testiranje je bilo .nz i .au afair
<vileni_> ovo je 100x gore
<vileni_> ili "bolje"
<jelly> vileni_: 100x vece u svakom slucaju
<Mmike> vileni_: svi oko mene su to igrali
<vileni_> Mmike: to je zato sto se druzis sa takvima
<Mmike> pa eto, bio hit :)
<Mmike> ovo je samo veci hit, valjda
<vileni_> recimo kod zenine ekipe, njih 15, 3 zna sto je, 1 igra
<vileni_> doduse, taj jedan je L16
<dodobas> oho... bolja kvaliteta ... http://vrijeme.hr/aktpod.php?id=irc
<Mmike> dodobas: http://vrijeme.hr/aktpod.php?id=bradar&param=anim
<hbogner> dodobas, ima .apk za skinuti
<hbogner> ako zelis mogu ti prosljediti
<hbogner> kolege igraju
<dodobas> hbogner: ne treba
<dodobas> ja ove pratim ... http://vrijeme.hr/aktpod.php?id=bradar&param=anim
<dodobas> ajme, koji sam  n00b... 
<Mmike> dodobas: do tell
<dodobas> pa isti sam link kopirao :)
<dodobas> tj. nisam niti otvorio tvoj... :)
<hbogner> hej ubuntuasi, 14.04 ima upstart, a 16.04 ima systemd, jel tako?
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> u biti
<hbogner> i znaci ako imam upstarrt skriptu za 14.04 onda bi ju trebao pretoriti u systmd skriptu da bi radila na 16.04
<Mmike> <kenjav glas>tako je</kenjav glas>
<hbogner> ili mogu korisitti i ovu upstart na 16.04?
<hbogner> tj na 16.04 nema usptarta nego SAMO systemd?
<Mmike> hbogner: iskreno, nemam pojma
<Mmike> systemd je, navodno, kompatibilan sa sysv init skriptama
<Mmike> u praksi bas i nije
<Mmike> al' za upstart, nemam pojma
<Mmike> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/233468/how-does-systemd-use-etc-init-d-scripts
<hbogner> jer kreirao sam istu ksriptu i na 16.04 ali nece
<hbogner> start: unrecognized service
<hbogner> znaci ni rucno ni ansible nece
<hbogner> ansible: systemd could not find the requested service
<BotaniCar> hbogner: ovo ti ne igra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers ? 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, taman nasao to i poceo citati :D
<BotaniCar> Sretno ! Ja sam osobno napisao unit fajlove i pozdravio upstart zauvijek 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, problem je sto imam i 14.04 i 16.04
<BotaniCar> Shvacam. 
<hbogner> grrr, bem ti misa
<dodobas> velkog problema ... `debootstrap --no-check-certificate --variant=minbase trusty postgresql http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/`
<dodobas> `systemd-nspawn -D postgresql/ --boot`
<dodobas> done ...
<dodobas> a Mmike, si probao :)
<Mmike> dodobas: a?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa systemd-nspawn ... 
<Mmike> e?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> poludit cu od bolva
<obruT> SilverSpace: stas jeo/pio ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: punjenu papriku dva dana zaredom
<SilverSpace> i onda se sjebo kaj sam jos hodao kad me copilo i sad desno koljeno ko lubenica
<SilverSpace> treci tjedan a nemam indometacina tj. nigdje ga nema
<SilverSpace> i nikako se upala povuc
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel Kladaric bio na operaciji ili nekaj ? Nemres se vise ni poflejmat s njim :)
<jelly> osjecko black radler (crno pivo i limun) -- vrlo dobar
<vileni_> Mmike: evo ti za bucket list http://imgur.com/gallery/0lqc1
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY9mrKR5SkA
<datase> YouTube: MotoGP Historic Battles -- Rossi vs Stoner Laguna Seca 08' - 0:04:46 - 17963044 views - 42284 likes / 2207 dislikes
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ma kaj? di, koje? daj url
<vileni_> pa bas bi i mogla malo kisa
<ubuntu_begginer> Pozdravljam Ubuntu zajednicu :). Danas sam prvi put instalirao  Ubuntu na VirtualBox alatu. Nakon instalacije sve super radi osim što mi je distribucija užasno spora. Pokušao sam primjeniti par savjeta sa foruma ali ne uspijevam riješiti problem. Odlučio sam preći na drugu distribuciju (Mint ili Elementary). Pa prije nego započnem s skidanjem i instaliranjem novih distribucija, kako neke upute da riješim nastali pr
<ubuntu_begginer> konfiguraicja mog računara: core2duo, 4 GB RAMA, 1 GB graficka
<CrazyLemon> pa nije ni čudno da je sporo :) virtualbox pa još dual core
<ubuntu_begginer> Razumijem :), a koja je to distribucija koja će bar malo brže raditi od trenutne ?
<ubuntu_begginer> znam da su teški ovi početnici...ko crna zemlja :)
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu_begginer pogledaj malo lubuntu ili xubuntu
<Mmike> es ist heiss
<ubuntu_begginer> ok
<ubuntu_begginer> hvala
<sillyslux> i daj virtualki sto vise ram-a (>1gb)
<sillyslux> o... kao offline
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTXEnE37FyM
<datase> YouTube: How to straighten a pigs tail! - 0:00:53 - 2510914 views - 18696 likes / 700 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-14
<BotaniCar_> "802.11ac Wave 2" Bounze dragi , uskoro ce i u nazive artikala nagurati sprintove :) Prokleti agile :) 
<Mmike> https://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Skype-for-Linux-Alpha-and-calling-on-Chrome-amp-Chromebooks/td-p/4434299
<Mmike> yeee!
<vileni_> znaci nista od native aplikacije?
<vileni_> a ne, ima
<vileni_> kul
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gohso7qnz_s
<ivoks> dobar dobar
<datase> YouTube: Eric Cantona give his awards for Euro 2016 - 0:02:59 - 10915 views - 96 likes / 34 dislikes
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> vrapce puno pokemon trenera
<ivoks> https://finance.yahoo.com/chart/NTDOY?ltr=1
<ivoks> ono, boom.
<ivoks> nije ko kad je wii izasao
<ivoks> al ajde...
<hbogner> e tko je na vrijeme kupio nintend dionice :D
<vileni_> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/436443/HGSS-moli-turiste-da-ne-love-Pokemone-po-Biokovu-i-Velebitu.html?utm_source=facebooktportal&utm_medium=fanpagetportal&utm_campaign=facebookshare
<vileni_> retoricko pitanje bi bilo o inteligenciji "novinara" ovih dana
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> 11.7. poslano iz italije
<ivoks> 12.7. ujutro je stiglo u hrvatski leskovac
<ivoks> i jos uvijek je tamo
<ivoks> 8 zarulja
<ivoks> narucio sam zarulje preko amazona, bas da vidim hoce li doci u komadu
<ivoks> :D
<obrut> ja cem veceras narucit bicikl, bas me zanima kace doc :P
<ivoks> ha gle
<ivoks> kupio sam kod nas 8 osram zarulja
<ivoks> jos dvije rade
<ivoks> pa reko, dosta, sad kupujem ove za europsko trziste
<ivoks> nisu ni godinu dana izdrzale
<ivoks> jebes to
<obrut> jes gledo dokumentarac "zarulja" ?
<ivoks> ?
<obrut> dokumentarac o planskom zastarjevanju proizvoda, a okosnica je zarulja...
<ivoks> pa plansko zastarjevanje postoji vec dugo dugo
<ivoks> it's what keep our economy going ;)
<ivoks> keeps
<obrut> postoji da... al ima jedna zarulja u nekom vatrogasnom domu koja je radila onak 100 godina :)
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> a sto je s ljudima koji su radili u firmi koja je radila te zarulje?
<ivoks> stvari ne smiju biti vjecne
<ivoks> go pro ti je super primjer
<ivoks> oni propadaju
<ivoks> a gotovo su sinonim za takav proizvod
<ivoks> zasto? zasto bi kupio novu kameru kad ova jos uvijek radi i daje dobru sliku?
<ivoks> vijek proizvoda je dio product managementa
<obrut> zato ja ne kupujem nista sto kratko traje pa me zaboli :)
<ivoks> problem s kratkim vijekom trajanja je samo jedan - otpad
<ivoks> pa treba to sve reciklirati, pa ce onda imati smisla
<ivoks> novac se mora vrtiti
<obrut> problem je i u tome sto se forsa sve veca zarada... nitko nije zadovoljan dobrom zaradom, mora biti jos veca i veca i veca
<ivoks> ima i u tome nesto, da
<ivoks> ali ima i sve vise ljudi
<ivoks> doduse, peak cemo uskoro doseci
<Mmike> novac je flawed koncept
<Mmike> sve treba bit svacije, drustveno
<Mmike> trgovina ne smije postojati
<dodobas> vid ovog ...
<dodobas> Mmike: elaboriraj :)
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> procitaj Marxov Kapital :)
<dodobas> citam svako jutro na WCu... papir je fin... da se iskoristit :P
<ivoks> mirka: budes i ti ovakve nosila?
<ivoks> to je danas hit
<ivoks> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13592654_10154632692880101_5653793665411438904_n.jpg?oh=961e20e2ac060576a8183a7b4b72b9dc&oe=57F45224
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> ajme uzasa :D :D
<mirka> ivoks, za maškare kad ću bit jedan od tri praščića
<obrut> i tak... tko je s biciklom ?
<CrazyLemon> o/
<obrut> djubrad od policajaca je opet u akciji, al totalno na najpodliji pederski nacin
<obrut> frend fotkao sad putem doma: https://goo.gl/photos/eqewwuo9VJf1htE6A
<CrazyLemon> znaci..as usual ? :)
<obrut> dakle biciklisticka se prekida na mjestu di je pothodnik, ajd probaj ne sic s bicikla...
<CrazyLemon> meni se cini da je i policajac u prekršaju (?)
<obrut> ono, nisu se pozicionirali na mjestima koja su opasna ili ovo ono, nego tamo gdje ce sigurno pobrat gomilu kazni
<obrut> ja bi ga pito: "ako je ovo biciklisticka, a vi tu stojite, gdje bi trebali proci pjesaci, invalidi u kolicima i zene s kolicima..."
<vileni_> obrut: to mi je putanja do doma, ali sam autom danas :)
<Mmike> CrazyLemon: nije u prekrsaju
<Mmike> murijak se moze vozit di hoce, sa sluzbenim vozilom
<vileni_> Mmike: hamburgeri danas? :)
<Mmike> http://www.vecernji.hr/automobili/odlaze-li-dizelasi-u-povijest-1099212
<Mmike> "izelski motori u prosjeku emitiraju 15 posto manje ugljikova dioksida (CO2) u atmosferu od benzinaca, ali u isto vrijeme emitiraju četiri puta više dušikova dioksida (NO2) i 22 puta više krutih čestica čađe."
<Mmike> dizl = zlo
<Mmike> vileni_, jok :/
<Mmike> vileni_, ne stignem danas nikak
<Mmike> vjerojatno prije mora nit necu stic
<Mmike> vileni_, a di si mislio ic? :)
<sillyslux> jeli koristi neko gonix.net?
<Mmike> stoje to?
<sillyslux> tamo ima epg podatke za tvbrowser
<vileni_> Mmike: ma, nisam ni mislio, nego mi zena rekla da mogu na hamburger posto je nema veceras, pa eto :
<vileni_> koga cu pitati
<sillyslux> http://www.tvbrowser.org/index.php?id=datasoft#1372016395987_738
<sillyslux> uh pronasa sam mu broj telefona...
<sillyslux> http://whois.domaintools.com/gonix.net
<sillyslux> idemo ga zvat
<Mmike> vileni_, ts, jebote
<Mmike> sad si me napalio
<vileni_> haha
<vileni_> stan mi jos uvijek usijan
<vileni_> iako je zahladilo
<CrazyLemon> Mmike ok..znači kod vas je drugčije :)
<CrazyLemon> drugačije*
<SilverSpace>  lud lud
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-15
<Mmike> wifi modem ruter drekec moze oko 6 sati biti na bateriji
<Mmike> unless LTE - onda ju potrosi za sat i sitno
<obrut> i tak... novo paciklo naruceno... odlucio sam opet malcice vozit mtb :P
<ivoks> bravo
<obrut> sad trebam napravit listu najboljih singletrackova po hr i obici ih :P
<obrut> s/hr/hr i okolici/
<Mmike> obrut: para?
<Mmike> ja se spusitio neki dan sa sljemena sa svojim bicom i sad mi zadnja kocnica bas vise i ne koci :)
<obrut> Mmike: 1.5k€
<obrut> za takav bajk, "prejeftino"
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> out of my scope, range, and sexual ability
<Mmike> trenutak istine - koliko ce me kostati servis
<obrut> eh... ovisi sta je oslo kvragu... kojim putem si se spustao ?
<ivoks> obrut: koji bic?
<obrut> ivoks: https://www.canyon.com/en-hr/mtb/nerve/nerve-al-7-0.html
<hbogner> Mmike, potrosio si kocnice, treba zaustaivt tu masu dok juris nizbrdo, znam ja :D
<Mmike> obrut: cestom
<ivoks> obrut: samo 1,5?
<Mmike> hbogner: to je istina, nakon 60 km/h nije bas lako stat :)
<Mmike> tamo kod kraljicinog zdenca sam isao 68
<Mmike> isao bih i brze kad bi cesta bila jednosmjerna, ovak me malo frkica bilo :)
<obrut> ivoks: pa da, s tom opremom onak, nema sanse kod nas kupit ispod 2k, uglavnom vise
<ivoks> pa bas gledam
<Mmike> 1600 kuna!
<Mmike> podizac stakla za suvozaca
<Mmike> vrijeme je za novi auto
<obrut> Mmike: kak mislis kod kraljicinog "kad bi cesta bila jednosmjerna" ?
<obrut> sto su je sad udvosmjerili dok su oni radovi neki gore ?
<obrut> cesta je inace jednosmjerna do Lagvica
<BotaniCar__> obrut, ali.. to znate samo ti i policija :) 
<obrut> naletio sam jednom na kretena koji je vozio u krivom smjeru, srecom pa na najsirem dijelu ceste... od kraljicnog do lagvica je fakat najlijepsi dio ceste, juris ko ludjak, fini novi asfalt, zavoji...
<Mmike> obrut: cesta je jednosmjerna od kraljicinog do lagvica
<Mmike> od vrha do kraljicinog je dvosmjerna
<Mmike> k'o sto je dvosmjerna od stare pilane do vrha
<obrut> otkad to ? :)
<Mmike> valjda zadnjih 15 godina :)
<Mmike> jednosmjerna je vikendima samo
<obrut> da je to tako, ja bi vec bio mrtav
<Mmike> obrut: tako je
<Mmike> citaj znakove :)
<obrut> dakle, dvosmjernost se odnosi na onaj vrsni dio
<obrut> i to je vremenski regulirano
<BotaniCar__> Jedan od vas dvojce ima toliko srece :) 
<Mmike> obrut: jedini dio koji NIJE dvosmjeran je od kraljicinog do lagvica
<Mmike> taj je samo prema dolje
<Mmike> sve ostalo je dvosmjerno
<Mmike> OSIM vikendima
<Mmike> (od 09-18 sati, mislim)
<obrut> Mmike: zelis reci da je od pilane do lugarnice cesta dvosmjerna ? :)
<Mmike> da
<BotaniCar__> obrut, ne prolazi ti zivot pred ocima, svaki put kad se vozis onuda, bez veze :) 
<obrut> nadam se da nisu svi zabrijali kao i ti jer ce netko poginut
<Mmike> :) imas fino znak na pocetku koji ti veli :)
<Mmike> obrut: kak misli - zabrijali kao ja?
<obrut> dakle, kod pilane imas znak za jednosmjernu cestu prema gore koja nema nikakvu dopunsku tablicu
<obrut> proseci google street viewom
<Mmike> obrut: daklem, tak je bilo pred 10 godina valjda :)
<Mmike> zadnja 3 dana sam na sljemenu :)
<Mmike> obrut: cesta je dvosmjerna :) OSIM vikendima
<obrut> to je jedino ako su to napravili prije tjedan-dva
<obrut> zbog radova oko medvedgrada
<Mmike> obrut: tak je bilo i prosle godine kad sam isao gore
<Mmike> obrut: idem u dubravu za sat-dva, pa cu proc onuda kad cu ic nazad pa cu ti slikat :)
<Mmike> ugl, reci ti meni
<Mmike> koje kocnice da sad kupim
<Mmike> jer ovo su neki jeftileni koji su dosli s bajkom
<obrut> nemam pojma, nisam uopce proucavao kocnice na monticima, ja cem dobit slx na ovom novom i te su sasma ok :)  zadnjih ne znam koliko godina sam uglavnom u svijetu cestovnjaka pa sam skroz ispao iz mtb price
<Mmike> reko mi lik neki da se s vbrakeovima opce ne trudim spustat po cesti
<Mmike> osim ak ne zelim vozit 15 na sat max
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> pit nekud
<BotaniCar__> Mmike, doleti do sesveta na sok :) 
 * BotaniCar__ opet radi od doma
<Mmike> skoro bi i mogo
<obrut> Mmike: nego, gdje si sad da ces ici preko sljemena ?
<Mmike> obrut: necu ici preko
<Mmike> obrut: sad sam u Sesvetama, idem sad u Dubravu knjigovodzi odnjet papire, pa mi je od tamo blizo sljeme
<Mmike> obrut: al mozemo i jest negdje ak osh :D
<obrut> bas sam se obzdero :)
<Mmike> eh
<hbogner> uh, ja sad pretjerao s lignjama
<obrut> dakle, kljucne tocke za provjeriti jednosmjernost cesta - znak na zavoju kod pilane kad ides od parkinga tam di je onaj veliki medo,  znak kod lugarnice na cesti *prema bliznecu*,  znak na spustu od "vrha" prema lagvicu odmah nakon skretanja za graficar na desno.... zatim s druge strane znak kod lagvica prema gore, znak gdje se sa medvedgrada spustas na cestu kraljicin - lagvic i znak kod parkinga gdje se cesta od medvedgrada sp
<Mmike> obrut: lugarnica je gore, tam di se skrece prema hunjki, jeld?
<obrut> da
<Mmike> to budem u ponedjeljak
<Mmike> ne idem danas gore
<Mmike> zima je :D
<obrut> tam gdje kad se popnes gore i biras hoces li desno prema puntijarci ili lijevo prema vrhu
<obrut> uglavnom, kad budes isao vidjet, pliz prema gore odi od blizneca i spustaj se prema lagvicu
<hbogner> jel nekom radi hak.hr/ ?
<hbogner> app na mobu im neradi, web im neradi, ping na server neprolazi
<Mmike> obrut: tak idem obucno, da
<obrut> nisam si mogao pomoci, izvuko sam kljucne tocke na streetviewu pa javi ako se sto promjenilo: http://88.198.178.60/stuff/sljeme-jednosmjerno/
<obrut> jer, ne zelim poginut pod kotacima nekog automobila bez potrebe
<obrut> iako, vjerojatno cu ja gore zapicit u nedjelju ili sutra, ovisno o uspjesnosti vecerasnje nocne akcije
<Mmike> obrut: ack
<Mmike> obrut: ja dok sam se spustao u pon nit jedan auto  mi nije u kontra smjer dosao
<Mmike> idem jest
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> https://www.amazon.com/ULT-unite-Micro-Phone-iphone6-iphone/dp/B014KJXNYQ
<ivoks> selfie fan
<hbogner> strasno, iz zadra jedino preko karlobaga ili knina
<hbogner> sv rok i obrovac blokirani
<hbogner> sto bura, sto pozar
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> bas gledam, kata-st-rofa
<Mmike> dobro da iduci vikend idem na more
<vileni_> ja mislio da sutra ides kad nemas vremena za hamburger :P
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> MEH!
<Mmike> vileni_: smo mi jedan drugom duzni kaj? ti meni paru, ja tebi diskove?
<hbogner> zena se sad vraca s mora, i ni sam nezna kud bi isla, sve blokirano
<Mmike> hbogner: avijon!
<Mmike> o, dreck: http://www.imore.com/apple-may-be-interested-buying-formula-one
<hbogner> Mmike, vozi auto i ceka u koloni 10km prije obrovca
<Mmike> hbogner:  na autoputu je?
<hbogner> ne, stara cesta, autoput od prije blokiran, ovo je zbog pozara sad blokirano
<ivoks> sve je zatvoreno
<ivoks> i paski most
<Mmike> hbogner: da, gledam bas
<Mmike> hbogner: jel' ima dost benzina u autu?
<Mmike> haos
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' puse bura?
<hbogner> Mmike, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/alternativa.png
<hbogner> ovo sam joj dao kao alternativu za put
<Mmike> hbogner: to je asfalt sve? nema pozara tam?
<hbogner> trebalo bi sve biti asfalt, za dio prkeo kruseva neznam za 5 km jer nema snimke ni streetview
<hbogner> da jebene hrvatske ceste dopuste koristenje svoje baze znao bi ti reci
<hbogner> pizde proklete nedaju
<hbogner> imaju sve ceste, sve povrsine, sve sirine, sva ogranicenja
<ivoks> https://ramblinfreebird.wordpress.com/2015/07/17/murter/
<hbogner> ivoks, ide to vama :d
<hbogner> :D
<vileni_> Mmike: pa ja bi diskove, pare neznam da sam ti duzan, osim za navedene :)
<vileni_> ali nije mi to hitno
<obrut> koji kua turci izvode
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-16
<in1t3r> jutro
<vileni_> http://www.jutarnji.hr/domidizajn/interijeri/najljepsa-samoodrziva-kuca-rezultat-suradnje-hrvatskih-proizvodaca-strucnjaka-te-inovatora/4514972/?utm_source=boosting&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=db
<obrut> ak je to najljepsa, kakve su ostale ? :P
<vileni_> obrut: neznam za najljepsu, zvuci prakticno :)
<in1t3r> uh its not pretty at all
<in1t3r> I mean on the stupid house
<obrut> joj, obozavam kad terminal program u meniu odmah do "name tab" ima izbornik "close other tabs"
<obrut> naravno, svaki put kad otvorim novi tab ga imenujem... a ponekad i ne :P
<jobenty> pozdrav svima
<jobenty> imam problem sa USB stickovima na novoj matičnoj ploči. Ploča je GIGABITE GIGABITE F2A68HM-DS2. FM2+. Nijedan USB stick a imam ih 3 (Transcend 1GB, 8GB, 16GB) ne radi na USB portovima od te ploče. Probao sam utaknuti USB miš i miš radi na svim USB portovima. Ima li netko ideju? USBH stickovi su ispravni. Koristio sam ih dok nisam promjenio matičnu ploču.
<obrut> jel zna netko nekog da ima neki stari rastureni fliper iz kojeg bi se mogli pocepusat dijelovi ? :)
<BotaniCar__> Mogu doc' igrat' fliper kod tebe obrut ?
<obrut> kad ga napravim :)
<obrut> i tak... sat vremena prije pustanja nove aplikacije u produkciju dobivam deadlockove na bazi... savrseno :P
<jelly> zasto nisi na godisnjem
<obrut> ih, godisnji... to je za ljencine :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-17
<Vlado9A> Žur... bon žur
<Vlado9A> :)
<Vlado9A> Pospanci :)
<tonil> vozdra
<tonil> long time no see
<tonil> zanima me koji su trenutno dostupni medicinski senzori za android uređaje da se spajaju preko microusba
<tonil> evo specificno za samsung uredjaje
<tonil> phablete
<tonil> posto i ono malo senzora obicnih sto dolaze je ajme boz
<tonil> ili lipo da ja odem do skvera i pocmem varit sam svoje na rasberyyu pi
<tonil> ugh zaboravih da je nedilja, nitko nije na poslu pa i nitko nema slobodnog vrimena, nist javim se radnim danom
<ivoks> ono, kad pises diplomski
<ivoks> pa naletis na prezentaciju koja kaze ono sto ti zelis reci
<ivoks> http://www.crp.pt/docs/A28S68-326.pdf
<ivoks> Croatian design method gives cca 25% greater asphalt 
<ivoks> thickness than necessary
<ivoks> and yet...
<ivoks> such thickness is insufficient for nowday's traffic
<ivoks> najskuplje prometnice
<ivoks> s najvise asfalta
<ivoks> a za goli kurac su
<ivoks> mislim, ne znas sto je smjesnije
<ivoks> zakonski maksimalno opterecenje po osovini je 100kn
<ivoks> 100kN
<ivoks> a proracuni se rade za 80kN
<ivoks> facepalm
<obrut> 17:25 < tonil> zanima me koji su trenutno dostupni medicinski senzori za android uređaje da se spajaju preko microusba
<obrut> a ant+ ?
<obrut> na koje senzore uopce ciljas ?
<tonil> dijabetes
<tonil> :=
<tonil> ima plug in third party
<tonil> :)
<tonil> slusam opcije
<obrut> ant+ je bezzicni standard razvijen za medjuostalim i medicinske svrhe i dosta se prosirio
<obrut> sad, ne znam nista o senzorima za dijabetes
<tonil> a jos prije 11 godina uređaj velicine tamaguchija je bio 120 kn
<tonil> sad je velicine nokta i bice 6 dolara
<tonil> testne trake su skupe
<tonil> svaka 20kn
<tonil> odnosno 15kn bez poreza tu negdje
<tonil> sa tim da rabis oko 8 tjedno za pocetak
<nixhr> vecer
<obrut> i tako... evo vase i na hr.comp.os.linux :P
<tonil1> taj link mi otvara edge preglednik :p
<tonil1> xDDDD
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-10
<pav> jutar
<ivoks> pff
<sillyslux_> And yes, a large part of this may be that I no longer feel like I can trust "init" to do the sane thing. You all presumably know why. – Linus
<sillyslux_> krkrkrkr
<Mmike> sillyslux_, de url :)
<Mmike> pol svijeta prica kak je systemd drek, al ne ;)
<pav> Ima važnijih problema u svijetu Mmike 
<pav> recimo di jeBačić Lidija ?
<Mmike> jel' to ona k'o Ecija Ivusic?
<Mmike> pevaljka/voditeljica/sisardeta?
<pav> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=153139771900778&set=a.124425721438850.1073741828.100016142672968&type=3&theater
<pav> ovo je u svakom slučaju bolje za ponedjelja ujutro https://chaturbate.com/cuteangelx/
 * pav is now playing: Azra - Proljeće je 13. u decembru
<Mmike> produljilo mi sastanak
<Mmike> i sad cu na sljemenu bit tek u podne
<Mmike> srcanu im opnu prepredenu
<sillyslux_> Mmike, https://lkml.org/lkml/2017/7/6/577
<sillyslux_> THE ACT OF MASTURBATING WHILE CHATTING ONLINE
<sillyslux_> wtf???
<sillyslux_> pav?
<pav> da sillyslux_ ?
<pav> nove dimenzije IRC-a i botova
<sillyslux_> oh vidi ono je 4real
<sillyslux_> ali neki HLS.js Netework error
<sillyslux_> mora se uplatit jeli?
<pav> BotaniCar: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DESi_qNXcAAtzCz.jpg:large
<pav> sillyslux_: ne mora se ništa uplatiti da gledaš i chataš
<sillyslux_> mhhh mora se ugasit ublock
<pav> ublock?
<sillyslux_> neki adbloker
<pav> AdBlock plus prolazi tamo
<pav> nije se ništa bunilo pa i ne znam kako izgleada stranica bez njega :-D
<pav> sillyslux_: da sve bude ljepše, mnogo njih tamo su geekovi/geekuše
<sillyslux_> hollllly cow
<pav> o da...
<pav> pa kad se skupi soma, dva tri ljudi, da vidiš vesleja sillyslux_ :D
<sillyslux_> po koliko in je jedan token?
<sillyslux_> znas li kolika je provizija?
<pav> Ne znam koliko dobivaju modeli
<pav> 100 tokena je oko 10 US$
<sillyslux_> ludnica
<sillyslux_> puno love tu ima i lot's of love
<ivoks> DAJTE NAM NAND! POBOGU! :)(
 * pav gives a NAND to ivoks 
<jelly> plati :-)
<jelly> oho, na Sljemenu 25, u gradu 34
<jelly> ono kad poziv na mobitel zaustavi access point za vrijeme razgovora
<jelly> 64 bytes from luna.nn (10.42.0.20): icmp_seq=97 ttl=64 time=253661 ms
<Mmike> da li je moguce izracunati povrsinu cetverokuta bez da znas iznose kuteva tog cetverokuta?
<Mmike> hm, nije, naravno
<Mmike> ok :)
<jelly> ako znas duljinu stranica redom, najdes kuteve lako
<jelly> ili ne
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> moras znat bar jedan kut
<Mmike> ili dva?
<hbogner> nemoras znati kut
<hbogner> moras znati 4 strane i jednu dijagonalu ili kut
<hbogner> ok kod specijalnig slucajeva kad je cetverokut u "obliku" slova L trebaju ti 2 kuta
<Mmike> znam 4 strane
<Mmike> i to je sve
<Mmike> neznam nist drugo
<Mmike> nemrem dijagonalu tak izracunat
<Mmike> moram znat bar jedan kut
<Mmike> al' sve formule koje gledam traze jos jedan ut
<Mmike> a nemam papir nit olovku tu sad da nacrtam :)
<Mmike> http://keisan.casio.com/exec/system/1322718508 <- veli da trebas dva kuta
<jelly> ak su strane 2 i 2 iste, mos se jebat, ali u nekim slucajevima mozes rijesit bez problema
<jelly> mozda krivo razmisljam
<Mmike> trebaju dva kuta ako znas samo duljine stranica
<Mmike> mislim, naravno, ak su svi kutevi jednaki onda imas poseban slucaj :)
<Mmike> pravokutnika, jel :)
<Mmike> al' ja nemam pravokutnik
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quadrilateral
<datase> ^ In Euclidean plane geometry, a quadrilateral is a polygon with four edges and four vertices or corners. Sometimes, the term quadrangle is used, by analogy with triangle, and sometimes tetragon for consistency with pentagon, hexagon and...
<Mmike> ima tamo formula samo s jednim kutom
<Mmike> aha! ima i ovo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brahmagupta%27s_formula
<datase> ^ In Euclidean geometry, Brahmagupta's formula is used to find the area of any cyclic quadrilateral given the lengths of the sides.
<Mmike> ne treba mi kut onda, cini se
<jelly> nisi rekao pravokutnik
<sillyslux_> Mmike> al' ja nemam pravokutnik
<Mmike> <Mmike> da li je moguce izracunati povrsinu cetverokuta bez da znas iznose kuteva tog cetverokuta?
<jelly> <copy> paste
<Mmike> da, treba ti jedan kut
<Mmike> ne trebaju ti dva
<hbogner> Mmike, treba ti jedan kut
<hbogner> i tako dobijes dva rjesenja, kad se cetverokut uvlaci u sebe i kad je ispupcen
<Mmike> treba ti jedan kut i trebas znat dal' su svi kutevi manji od 180deg
<Mmike> ili ima jedan koji je veci
<Mmike> da
<hbogner> da
<jelly> pih
<Mmike> https://academo.org/demos/quadrilateral-area-calculator/
<Mmike> sutra se dizem u 6 nebih li u pol 8 bio na mihaljevcu
<Mmike> https://rechneronline.de/pi/quadrilateral.php
<Mmike> ok, znam koliko mi boje sad treba :)
<Mmike> jedini bed s fakin sljemenom su proklete bube
<Mmike> ima ih tona
<Mmike> sad sam samljeo smrdljivog martina 
<Mmike> da nisam nit znao
<Mmike> samo sam skuzio da smrdi
<Mmike> i sad ga nadjem, zdrobljen, jadan
<jelly> PING 23 ms DOWNLOAD 13.13 Mbps UPLOAD 6.84 Mbps -- pokucni, kroz dual-sim 4G mobitel, za vrijeme radnog dana
<jelly> 23 ms za mobitel je onak, wow
<Mmike> jelly: di si to mjerio?
<Mmike> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/6 <- BonBon, iphone6+, sljeme
<Mmike> a budem si i ja pokucni uzeo na mjesec dana, zanima me kak na hvaru radi
<ivoks> jelly: to je ok
<ivoks> ziher u zagrebu
<ivoks> Mmike: probni period je 2 tjedna
<Mmike> ivoks: ma uzet cu na cijeli mjesec
<Mmike> vise ne treba ugovorna obveza
<ivoks> tesla nema supercharger u zagrebu
<ivoks> ali ima 6 u senju i jedan u vrgorcu :D
<Mmike> ma da :D :D
<Mmike> popizdit cu s bubama
<Mmike> sutra cu se otusirat u autanu
<obrut> ne kuzim sta se dogadja, ali ne radi mi doma ipv4, samo ipv6... nisam nista dirao s konfiguracijom... otisao jutros normalno, vratio se doma i eto...
<sillyslux_> sta to u lokalnoj mrezi??
<obrut> ne... internet
<sillyslux_> ah... koji teleoperater?
<obrut> HT
<obrut> ne znam jel se nesto IAD uzjebo ili sto...
<obrut> u lokalnoj mrezi normalno rade i v4 i v6
<obrut> ok, mislim da sam skuzio :P
<sillyslux_> jeli v4 uvijek radio ili so to posebno triba zatrazit?
<obrut> uvijek radio :)
<sillyslux_> sta si skuzio?
<obrut> al skuzio sam u cemu je problem :P uzjebalo se djubre od switcha i stavilo istu IP adresu kao i defaultni gw :P
<sillyslux_> ruter ili switch? managed switch onda jeli?
<sillyslux_> neznam te stvari :(
<obrut> managed switch
<obrut> odma cem ga veceras izmanagirat
<sillyslux_> pah.. ja guram crosslink
<obrut> crosslink ? izmedju cega ? :)
<sillyslux_> notabuk i desk
<sillyslux_> nemam tipkovnicu vec samo taj notbuk
<obrut> ja doma imam malo vise toga spojeno pa ono, sva 4 switcha su mi u pogonu
<sillyslux_> pa je problem kad triba uci u bios...
<sillyslux_> uh 4?!
<sillyslux_> imam 24-port GB switch tu ali ga nepalim
<sillyslux_> trosi vise struje nego sve drugo
<sillyslux_> hah nekada sam koritstio 10+ vise lan porta
<SilverSpace> vecera
<SilverSpace> jel vruce
<SilverSpace> http://f1-start.glitch.me/
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-11
<pav> jutar
<pav> PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught Error: Call to undefined function mb_convert_encoding() 
<pav> pa jebemu php7
<pav> i stable u sources.list
<pav> A lot of newer Linux servers do not have PHP Multibyte modules installed by default. A simple solution is often to install php-mbstring.
<sillyslux> skuhalo se, https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2017-1000082
<sillyslux> poettering deleted a comment from jrmithdobbs 9 days ago
<sillyslux> poettering deleted a comment from sergeyfrolov 9 days ago
<sillyslux> neka taj tip vise pocne brisat sebe
<jelly> ima pravo, bug tracking nije mjesto za prepucavanja
<jelly> mozda je nedokaziv, mozda laze o ciljevima softvera, mozda boluje od NIH sindroma, ali sto se tice smeca po bugovima tu ga 100% podrzavam
<sillyslux> druge projekte koristu gh-issues kao helpdesk
<sillyslux> svako kako hoce
<sillyslux> po meni bi se tribalo to koristiti iskljucivo za bagove, sve ostalo je littering
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> pada kisa!
<SilverSpace> di?
<Mmike> sljeme!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi probao http://f1-start.glitch.me/
<BotaniCar> Jutro, momcine
<BotaniCar> pav: kakav sjajan vers i slika :) 
<Mmike> pada pada kisica kisica :)
<BotaniCar> Ma dze ?! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: sljemenka
<Mmike> BotaniCar: check #bitkojnz
<pav> BotaniCar: osjećao sam da će ti se dopasti :-D
<jelly> ivoks, u puli
<jelly> bolje mi radi tele2 nego tmobile, jer sam u sjeni i hvatam tmobile baznu stanicu dva sela dalje
<jelly> a osim toga na tmobile imam 5GB limit a ne 1000GB 
<ivoks> jelly: ?
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> ma radi i meni sad tele2
<ivoks> a ovaj tjedan cu montirati i antene, za svaki slucaj
<ivoks> za neke novce mozes kupiti auto
<ivoks> a ako si pazljiviji, cak i stan
<ivoks> ili torbu :) https://baltzar.com/products/frank-clegg-cognac-american-alligator-holdall/
<Mmike> malo sam se smrzo danas
<Mmike> nisam ocekivao kisu i da ce bit ovak zima :)
<jelly> tak mi te zao :-E
<kenny08> ako hoces vidjeti ovo sa fio. idem testirati :)
<kenny08> @mirka
<jelly> fiooooooo
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/whatsnoo/videos/1687445881283047/ # tipicni petak navece, jel :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: ova desna nije napuhala samo veliki balon :P
<BotaniCar> obrut: kajaznam, jos su mi suzne oci od smijeha, vidio sam samo dvije plave mrlje koje pumpaju jedna drugu :) 
<jelly> kad ja imam blue balls nisam toliko sretan...
 * BotaniCar nods silently
<BotaniCar> https://www.npmjs.com/package/npm-install # npm install -g npm-install
<BotaniCar> pa u kurac 
<SilverSpace> ma    ne
<sillyslux> ivoks antena kao ova? https://www.amazon.com/AMAKE-Amplifier-Receiver-Connector-Broadband/dp/B01GVDVZ1M/ref=pd_bxgy_147_img_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=K1CT4NGNFE3XRYJNGTQ7
<ivoks> sillyslux: drugacije
<ivoks> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00EE8RRFK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<sillyslux> ajsi
<ivoks> dakle, danas dodjem u postu
<sillyslux> https://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B00EE8RRFK/ref=cm_cr_dp_hist_one?ie=UTF8&filterByStar=one_star&reviewerType=all_reviews&showViewpoints=0
<sillyslux> :/
<sillyslux> so i will rather keep it and throw it to garbage.
<sillyslux> pffff
<ivoks> 9 1star,  154 5star
<ivoks> no, bio sam u posti danas
<ivoks> i donesem paket koji zelim poslati u ameriku
<ivoks> njima je trebalo 10ak minuta da konacno kazu kako to izvesti
<ivoks> da sam ih pitao sto slonovi jedu u zoloskom vrtu, prije bi dobio odgovor
<ivoks> slanje paketa u ameriku, u posti, totalna enigma
<sillyslux> ovo s jednom zvizdicom, ljudi svi jednako pisu kao za ostale antene
<ivoks> 20 minuta mi je trebalo da izadjem iz poste otkako sam dosao na red; dakle, cijeli proces slanja je trajao 20 minuta
<ivoks> a 40 minuta da dodjem na red
<sillyslux> jedina prednost je montaza izvan kuce
<sillyslux> inace ne utjece na signal nikako
<sillyslux> ovu skupu su ljudi otvorili i uglavnom je prazno kuciste
<sillyslux> pa.. antena kao antena...
<sillyslux> 40 + 20 minuta na posti... :(
<ivoks> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61o3btjrRNL._SX522_.jpg
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> u cem je razlika?
<ivoks> joj, kinezi
<sillyslux> nevidim kineze na slici
<ivoks> to je ta antena koju si postao
<ivoks> kineska je, a ovaj 'before vs after' je bas u njihovom stilu
<ivoks> vidjeli su da ameri imaju 'before vs after', pa su i oni stavili
<sillyslux> za ovu tvoju isto neke pisu daje kinseka
<ivoks> ne mare za sadrzaj
<ivoks> pa je
<ivoks> pa velim 'kinezi'
<ivoks> nisam rekao 'joj, kineska antena'
<ivoks> nda..
<ivoks> shvatio bi da svaki dan moras s njima raditi
<ivoks> Mmike: je li ovo tipicni kineskio jpeg ili kaj https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61o3btjrRNL._SX522_.jpg
<sillyslux> hehe da, nosace za montazu dobro izgledaju
<sillyslux> onda... jeli to ljudi iz #ubuntu-hr pomalo prilazu sa dsl na lte?
<sillyslux> #anketa
<ivoks> dobro da si me podsjetio
<ivoks> moram si uzeti vip za doma
<ivoks> u uredu sam vec na microvalnoj vezi do tornja gdje je optika
<ivoks> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/ubuntu/9nblggh4msv6
<ivoks> pa... i taj dan je dosao
<BotaniCar> ESRB - Everyone ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Installation: Get this app while signed in to your Microsoft account and install on up to ten Windows 10 devices. #zakaj samo do 10 uredjaja ? 
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj? :)
<Mmike> kaj brijes ti, kinezi su super
<Mmike> samo se smjeskaju, nist ih ne kuzis
<Mmike> i na kraju vele 'thank you'
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: da, ali te nista ne shvate, pa naprave glupost
<Mmike> o, da :)
<Mmike> ili ti objasnjavaju, pa ti njih ne shvatis, pa ih pitas, pa oni vele 'yes yes yes', pa ti krivo napravis :)
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/19961534_1624230157610914_822382818344218790_n.jpg?oh=9e6a4efa5410b8ea47be14ba4d97add9&oe=59C6473B
<BotaniCar> Hahahahah
<jelly> a sitan je bio jer ima aboridzine u precima
<jelly> joyful day, imam dovoljno za otplatit kredit prije roka
<vileni> wee
<vileni> nema vece slobode od ne imati kredit
<jelly> sloboda za dici veci kredit :-D
<vileni> hehe
<vileni> ja sam nedavno oslobodjen kredita, kojeg nisam ja ni otplacivao :)
<jelly> ti su najgorsji
<vileni> sad mi mobitel kaze 14min do doma
<vileni> sto bi reklo da su ljudi na godisnjem
<infy-> Kakvi su to napredni mobiteli
<obrut> wtf ovi pederi iz Canonicala :P
<obrut> dobim mail za webinar: "How to upgrade your OpenStack cloud easily and without downtime"
<obrut> webinar krenuo prije 6 minuta, prvi slide: "If you hope to hear how to upgrade OpenStack without downtime, you will be dissapointed"
<obrut> This is how to get supported upgrade.
<Mmike> wat?
<Mmike> obrut, daj url :D
<obrut> https://primetime.bluejeans.com/a2m/live-event/aq01748
<obrut> tek je poceo pa uljeti
<obrut> jos su ser-kenj large deployments slideovi
<obrut> koji majstori... koja navlakusa od webinara... kako ih nije sramota
<obrut> da ga jebes, svi Red Hat webinari na kojima sam bio su bili onakvi kakve sam ocekivao
<Mmike> mark baker
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> obrut, de si sutra predvecer, da malo "popijemo" i da ti pokazem divote jujua
<jelly> velis, ne smijes nista lose reci :-)
<Mmike> a i upgrade openstacka bez downtimea
<jelly> koji je opce zadnji openstek izaso
<jelly> a da se preporuca za po doma i sire
<Mmike> jelly, zadnji je pike, mislim
<Mmike> ili ocata, pike jos nije rilizan
<jelly> puj pike?
<Mmike> mitaka je LTS, iako je upstream EOLao istu
<Mmike> a canonical jos podrzava i icehouse
<jelly> jel upstream uopce ima lts
<Mmike> jok, koliko znam
<Mmike> obrut, Billy Olsen ce pricati, brijem, o action-managed upgradeovima
<Mmike> juju do-upgrade (ok, ne bas tak, al' ne nit puno kompliciranije)
<Mmike> obrut, sad pitanje postavi :)
<Mmike> pitaj ovo: What is the practical application of this Openstack thingie? :)
<obrut> ocu negdje anketu kako sam zadovoljan s predavanjem :P
<obrut> opa.. http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> slabo..skroz slabo
<obrut> slabo, ali siroko :)
<Mmike> priblizava se
<CrazyLemon> kod nas jedno dvije kapi i to je bilo to
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> opet sve sa sjevernew strane sljemena
<Mmike> kod nas - nista
<obrut> ovdje vjetar dofura pokoju kap :) blazeni vjetar
<jelly> ono kad greskom spojis internet laptop -> hotspot na 4g mobitelu -> blutut na Nokiu 3110c -> 2g edge internet
<jelly> 18  * pinkie.kladdkaka.org (89.201.175.252) [open] 1813.237 ms  -903.433 ms
<jelly> umjesto
<jelly> 14  pinkie.kladdkaka.org (89.201.175.252) [open]  25.869 ms  26.281 ms  35.046 ms
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-12
<BotaniCar> Jutro ! Grab your dick and doubleclick ! 
<hbogner> o/ jutro
<hbogner> Mmike, prije onih rebrica su pali burgeri :D
<Mmike> ma idi
<hbogner> ajde ajde, dodjes poslje godisnjeg
<vileni> kakva rebrica
<ivoks> ~kenny08@78-0-224-157.adsl.net.t-com.hr ~mirka@m77-217-135-196.cust.tele2.hr
<ivoks> ekipa radi od doma... tak se da :)
<mirka> ivoks vruce je :'D
<ivoks> mirka: dodji u ured, tu imamo klimu
<ivoks> :)
<kenny08> Da da, pogotovo kada su prokopali pola grada :)
<BotaniCar> Pa da, svugdje je bar jedna traka promketna, moze se do ureda :)
<nicols> jutro!
<Mmike> kenny08, ocemo se relocirat u birtiju neku u kvartu? :D
<Mmike> nicols, pa DJESI!
<Mmike> nicols, stoko jedna, nisi se hvalio da imas i burgere i rebrica tamo u svom gradicu na cetverorjecju :)
<hbogner> o nicols 
<hbogner> Mmike, nicols ne zeli djeliti rebrica s tobom :P
<Mmike> znam
<Mmike> nicols pizdi na mene od kad sam mu pred 1001 godine preuzeo terminal kad je zaspo nad istim ;)
<hbogner> vileni, ova rebrica: https://www.dropbox.com/s/g6txao53mln2840/2017-07-11%2017.45.27.jpg
<nicols> Mmike: ne seri kvake. rekao sam ti da sam ti dužan klopu, samo trebaš doć
<kenny08> Mmike, jedino ako imaju mrzlu pivu :)
<Mmike> nicols, :* :)
<Mmike> eto kak me se usutka, nabrzake ;)
<Mmike> kenny08, moze, al' to nemremo prije podneva
<Mmike> nije red!
<Mmike> kenny08, ima tu kod mene birtija, nelos izbor piva imaju
<kenny08> :)
<kenny08> koja birtija?
<kenny08> na trgu 101?
<nicols> https://www.facebook.com/hollywood.karlovac/
<nicols> nešto prtljam sa bojama u ovom irc klijentu. pa neznam jeste se svi utišali ili sam stavio crna slova na crnu pozadinu? :D
<vileni>     
<nicols> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nicols> vileni: provokacija! nisi niš napisao :-P
<nicols>   
<vileni> :)
<hbogner> he hehe
<hbogner> nicols koristi ruzen boje za irc klijent :D
<nicols> ma ruzan je bio font, sad sam i to popravijo :D
<hbogner> nicols, pusti font i boje, hocemo mi jest kaj?
<Mmike> kenny08, ne, tu, poeziaja, kod mene... to je ona zgrada preko puta mozzarta, al' unutra, prema skoli kaj gleda
<Mmike>  lala
<Mmike>  blabla
<Mmike>  lele
<Mmike>  lala
<Mmike> lol :)
<nicols> ovaj naš novi djelatnik samo na klopu misli
<Mmike> dobar djelatnik
<hbogner> hraaaaanaaaaa
<hbogner> kaj ima nekaj drugo za mislit
<nicols> danas na meniju: 1: kaša varivo + kobasice ... 2: piletina na meksički + riža .... 3: mesna štruca + pire + tikvice
<hbogner> eh da, novi mis i tipkovnica, ovaj raspored me ubija
<nicols> hbogner: obrati se direktoru :P
<hbogner> 4: po izboru :D
<hbogner> nicols, budem, sam da smislim kaj bi, nesto i pokazivao daskeyboard :D
<nicols> hbogner: jesi probao seljačku pljeskavicu? punjenu slaninom i svježim sirom? :D
<hbogner> nisam
<nicols> hbogner: neću daskeyboard. oću wasd
<hbogner> kakva je ova piletina na meksicki? jesi probao?
<nicols> nisam, postoji Å¡ansa da ima graha u tome :D
<hbogner> znaci preporucujes seljacku pljeskavicu za probati?
<nicols> da
<nicols> nisam već dugo, ali sjećam se da je bila fina :D
<nicols> moram gasit :)
<obrut> i tako... radimo nesto za jedan telekom, ja jedan dio, neki britanci drugi dio.. taj drugi dio imam mongo kao komponentu... sad se ne mogu ulogirat u neki sajt i kaze britanac..  "if ... can't reach mongodb" ... 
<obrut> jel ista dobro radi kad je mongo u lancu ? :)
<hbogner> obrut, radi normabel, helex i slicna kemija, onda ti je svejedno za mongo i njihov dio :D
<obrut> hihi :)
<obrut> srecom, ja ne trebam to uzimat radi monga :) ali mozda radi mojeg koda :P  upravo se 15 minuta jebem s necim i naravno trazim gresku na krivom mjestu :)
<jelly> kaša varivo?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> opet klopa
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyLqUf4cdwc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Microsoft Vista Speech Recognition Tested - Perl Scripting :: Duration: 10:34 :: Views: 1,502,522 uploaded by miaublah :: 8,814 likes :: 307 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> lol, optimin savedesk zove starog, tek nakon sto su dobili zahtjev za otkazom usluge pitaju sto ne valja
<jelly> ne valja to sto niste zvali prije, to ne valja
<jelly> ni ostali nisu puno bolji za postojece korisnike, na zalost
<obrut> i tak... nadjemo bug u softveru (API-u) koji dobro ne validira nekakav model, prijavimo ga s detaljnim opisom , primjerom implementacije i koracima za reprodukciju.... primjer modela je upravo od istog proizvodjaca.... ovi traze dodatni primjer (sad moramo izmisljat nesto) i ono sto me najvise smeta: "what is the business impact" ?
<obrut> business impact je to sto moramo radit workarounde zbog vaseg faking buga... i kakve ima veze, ima da popravite ociti bug :P
<obrut> jao da mi je zadavit tog tipa
<ivoks> Mmike: http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/automotiv/3-zavidno-stedljive-dizelske-limuzine-vise-klase---482403.html
<ivoks> Mmike: a to su motori stari 4-5 godina ; noviji su jos stedljivji. ja sam jednom u zagrebu uspio a6 dovesti na 4,9l
<ivoks> niti jedan mali motor to ne moze
<vileni> 4.9 trenutacne?
<ivoks> ne, na 10km
<ivoks> prosjek na 10km
<ivoks> ne tvrdim da je to uvijek moguce, dosta se semafora poklopilo
<ivoks> ali ispod 6 bez problema
<vileni> pa mora biti vecina
<ivoks> zasto bi morala biti vecina?
<vileni> zbog zakona fizike
<vileni> i dok god je to samo po BC, ne znaci nista
<ivoks> ?
<vileni> pa board computer ne moze precizno izmjeriti kako god, samo je pitanje koliko odstupa
<ivoks> pa naravno da ima odstupanje
<ivoks> ali za sad se pokazuje prilicno tocnim
<vileni> meni je ok dok je do 0.5L
<ivoks> ja kad svog natankam kaze 1100km s tankom
<ivoks> dodjem do murtera (340km) i veli jos 750km ostalo
<ivoks> okrenem se za zagreb i natrag do murtera s tim istim tankom
<vileni> bas bi volio vidjeti neki koji ce trositi ispod 6 bez stop&go na mojoj relaciji do posla
<vileni> 22km/h prosjecna brzina
<ivoks> ja iskljucim stop^go
<ivoks> iritira me
<ivoks> tu i tamo je fora, ali nekad mi se ugasi dok se pokusavam ukljuciti na glavnu cestu
<ivoks> do sad mi je rekord prosjek od 4,5l
<ivoks> to je bilo na relaciji murter-vodice-sibenik-murter
<ivoks> s klimom i svjetlima
<ivoks> i mp3 playerom
<Mmike> ivoks, pa to je ok, dizl bez beda na autoputu uz steadi voznju ima ispod 5 litara
<ivoks> ono, bez ikakvih iskljucivanja cega sve ne
<Mmike> megane od mog starog trosi 5.5 litara pri 160km/h :)
<Mmike> ja samo nebi dizl jer smrdi i zagadjuje za popizdit
<Mmike> pa ono, princip
<ivoks> novi ne smrdi vise
<ivoks> i ne zagadjuje
<ivoks> samo je glasan kada dodjes doma
<Mmike> zagadjuje, uvijek
<ivoks> jer spaljuje cestice
<vileni> ja bi 3.0 benzin
<Mmike> DPF je prevara najzesca
<Mmike> to nist ne radi
<vileni> kako ne
<Mmike> ali
<vileni> ubija ti motor i veseli servisere :D
<Mmike> i tak ce zabranit te sve internal-combustion motore :)
<ivoks> Mmike: euro6 norma za dizel ima ista ogranicenja za benzin
<Mmike> euro6 norma je joke
<Mmike> MOZDA za benzince nije (al' to je isto jako upitno)
<ivoks> zasto je joke?
<vileni> e novi civic, 1.0 3cyl turbo ako se dobro sjecam
<Mmike> iako, dopao me neki AudiA3, sportovoono, 30k km, 2014 godina, 170 konja
<ivoks> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c5/Euronorms_Diesel.png
<Mmike> pa gledam jel' da pokleknem :D
<vileni> Mmike: ako imas bunkera dovoljno, sto da ne :)
<ivoks> euro6 dizel zahtijeva 0,08 NOx g/km
<ivoks> benzin je 0,06
<ivoks> dizel je 2000. bio 0,5
<ivoks> pa je to dosta veliki skok
<vileni> VAG ce ionako samo ukljuciti cheat mode ;)
<Mmike> vileni, ovo je neka sportage verzija
<ivoks> CO za EU6 za dizel je 0,5 a za benzin je 1
<Mmike> cini se da je ok
<vileni> Mmike: ma 170ks je ok kako god uzeo, bez obzira na gorivo :)
<Mmike> ivoks, problem su te sitne cestice koje DPF opce ne sprecava i koje idu van
<vileni> ali sjecam se da si se zalio na bunker na mazdi
<Mmike> i zato je dizl sranje
<ivoks> ovisno o tome sto definira zagadjuje, moze se reci i da dizel zagadjuje manje
<Mmike> co2 i dusik je manji problem
<ivoks> Mmike: pa definirano je koliko toga smije biti
<Mmike> je, definirano je i da je porez na dobit 18%, ne znaci da je to ok ;)
<ivoks> PM za dizel i benzin u EU6 je isti
<ivoks> prije je bilo 10x vise dozovljeno za dizel
<Mmike> vileni, to si i ja mislim
<Mmike> osim toga, ak ne kupim ja, kupit ce netko drugi i zagadjivat i dalje :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa ako je prilika uzmi, dosta je to novije vozilo
<Mmike> vileni, ovaki neki, samo kaj je 2 godine mladji : http://www.neostar.hr/rabljena/detalji360?uvjet=9327
<Mmike> da, moram vidjet kak da izkombiniram kredit neki na firmu
<ivoks> usporedi sa cijenom novog Q2
<vileni> nekad je A3 bio rebrandirani golf3 :)
<Mmike> neznam sam koliko ima mjesta u bunkeru
<Mmike> plus, vele mi svi da od 1.1.2018 se mijenja nest za auto 
<ivoks> mijenja se
<Mmike> tak da cu mozda i pricekat do onda
<ivoks> ja nisam vjerovao
<ivoks> ali da, mijenja se
<Mmike> ivoks, da, 50% priznat pdv i 50% priznat trosak, jeld?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> da, iako
<vileni> Mmike: 425L ako dobro gledam
<Mmike> za to moras i dalje kilometrazu pisat
<Mmike> i mosh koristit auto samo u sluzene svrhe
<ivoks> ovisi kako vodis auto
<Mmike> nemrem recimo otic na skijanje
<Mmike> tak da bi ja onu drugu varijantu, placa u naravi
<ivoks> mozes, ako za auto placas doprinose
<Mmike> yup,to bi ja
<ivoks> meni se to jedino isplati
<ivoks> samo na gorivo potrosim 500kn tjedno
<Mmike> 20% iznosa rate lizinga se smata dohotkom
<ivoks> aj ne 500, ali 400
<Mmike> ja napravim autom godisnje oko 22k km ;)
<Mmike> to mi je prosjek od kad sam uzeo ovu mazdu :D
<ivoks> onda ga ni nemoj kupovat
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj ne?
<Mmike> guba mi je da to kad placam doprinose svi troskovi od auta idu kao trosak firmi, iako se auto koristi u privatne svrhe
<vileni> meni je prosjek oko 12k
<ivoks> dizel ti se ne isplati za takvu kilometrazu
<Mmike> 22k godisnje je pre malo za dizl?
<vileni> to je pokvarena racunica, nije da uzima novi
<ivoks> doduse, da
<Mmike> ja sam bas brijao da je to optimalno, za benzin bi to bilo puno
<vileni> i druga stvar, vise ce dobiti za dizel polovni
<ivoks> danas su ponegdje dizeli i jeftiniji
<vileni> a ako manje km radi, imat ce manje kad se prodaje
<vileni> sto je opet vise para
<ivoks> nece dobit nista ako uzme na lizing
<ivoks> btw, ne mozes rabljeno na operativni lizing
<Mmike> ivoks, pa ovaj neostar daje rabljena na operativni lizing
<ivoks> ne znam kako to oni mogu davat, jer to daju lizing kuce
<Mmike> doduse, ovaj a3 je od raifeisena i taj bi isao na financijski  = znaci kredit. I onda ne placam doprinose na ratu kredita nego na 1% nabavne vrijednosti auta
<ivoks> a meni se porsche leasing samo nasmijao na ideju rabljeno na operativni
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim da imaju tal s nekom bankom
<ivoks> a neostar radi sa porscheom
<Mmike> a ne znam
<Mmike> meni je lik u mazdi isto rekao da mi da mazdu6 polovnu na operativni lizing
<ivoks> imas to negdje na pismeno?
<Mmike> samo kaj previse para
<ivoks> to su onda maltene novi auti
<Mmike> tj, auto ima 2 godine i 200k km :)
<ivoks> manje od godinu dana?
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> kak ti to moze dat na operativni
<Mmike> al' mogu na operativni lizing 
<Mmike> a kajjaznam, reko lik da moze
<Mmike> doduse, to je salesman, taj bi sve reko samo da proda
<Mmike> to cu na moru sad malo konkretnije proucavati
<Mmike> pa cemo vidit sto ce bit
<ivoks> http://www.unicreditleasing.hr/home/wps/wcm/connect/leasing/utils/press/Osvjezavajuca_rjesenja-suradnja-TRCZ-om/
<ivoks> a cini se da neki daju
<Mmike> inace, jebote 99% frendova koje sam pitao - SVI imaju aute na firme, svi si priznaju 70% troska (nema priznavanja PDVa), i NITKO ne vodi kilometre
<ivoks> Rabljena vozila bez učešća i s fiksnom kamatnom stopom
<ivoks> Modeli: Operativni i financijski leasing za rabljena vozila TRCZ-a
<ivoks> ja ne vodim kilometre
<ivoks> poserem im se
<Mmike> ivoks, moras
<Mmike> tj, morao bi
<ivoks> bas sam im danas najavio tuzbu
<ivoks> opet ne znaju pretvarat dolare u kune
<ivoks> i opet me blate tvrdeci da varam drzavu
<Mmike> jer ak ti dodjiu i vide da nemas onda platis kaznu (soma i pol kuna, doduse), i al' ti obracunaju neki glupi prosjek po danu i onda platis poreza za popizdit
<vileni> sad ce TRCZ dobiti gomilu octavia povoljno :)
<ivoks> e pa ovaj put ce na sud, skupa s mutavim apisom
<Mmike> ivoks, e, to mi ne ide u glavu! Pricao sam sa svojom knjigovodicom o tome (no names mentioned), ona ima jedno 5-6 obrta koji dobijaju paru iz vana, nikakvih problema s tim konverzijama
<Mmike> i jos je zena u dubravi i ima ekipu iz dubrave
<ivoks> evo, meni vec drugu godinu zaredon
<Mmike> znam da se stalno zalis oko toga
<Mmike> ja bih letvom dosao tamo
<ivoks> samo je ovaj put 1/3 iznosa od prosle godine
<Mmike> toj babi
<ivoks> pa jesam
<Mmike> nesposobnoj
<ivoks> rasplakala se
<ivoks> galamio sam na nju
<Mmike> krmace i krmci, svi od reda
<Mmike> uglavnom, ne znam
<Mmike> cem vidim
<ivoks> rekao sam joj da mi stvara imovinsku stetu i da ce pisati prijavu kako sam prijavio ili cemo na sud
<Mmike> al' ovo mi je idelano, 2-3 godine star auto s do 50-70k km, na 4 godine lizing, ispod 1500 kuna mi je rata i to mi je jos porezno priznat trosak
<Mmike> ispadne me oko 2100 kuna zajedno sa doprinosima
<ivoks> jebte, gledamo u ekran, njen softver ipise 1x5=8 i ona meni veli da ja muljam
<Mmike> doduse, veli mi knjigovodza da mi se odbija PDV za servise i za benzin, sto nikako ne stoji ;)
<ivoks> ja placam servis u sklopu rate ;)
<ivoks> ali ako uzmes u naturi, sve ti se prizna
<ivoks> svaki trosak za auto
<ivoks> to uopce nije sporno
<ivoks> zakomplicirali su to u 3pm
<ivoks> toliko da vise ni sami ne znaju kako je
<ivoks> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jul/12/giant-antarctic-iceberg-breaks-free-of-larsen-c-ice-shelf
<Mmike> ivoks, da, to mi je presuper. Placam u naturi, al' mi je 100% priznat trosak.
<Mmike> Velim, jedino ova tvrdi da si PDV mogu odbit
<Mmike> al' nisam bas siguran u to
<Mmike> al' velim, sad cemo na more, pa u miru na terasici
<Mmike> super je i kaj zena radi mi u firmi pa moze i ona vozit auto :D
<ivoks> cilic dva puta brejknuo u 5. setu
<ivoks> ah, vec je gotovo
<ivoks> dobio je
<jelly> obrut, "business impact" je da velis "NISTA NE RADI PRODUKCIJA STOJI" i da onda oni eskaliraju
<Mmike> di vas odvede http://ikea.com.hr ?
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~> whois ikea.com.hr
<Mmike> domain:    ikea.com.hr
<Mmike> descr:     OPUS KOMUNIKACIJE TIM d.o.o.
<Mmike> ok, wrong site :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-13
<BotaniCar> yugotron ! 
<BotaniCar> Pardon, jutrovski ! 
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> kako se na hrvatskom zove plasticni zatvoreni zlijeb/vodilica kroz koji idu (ethernet, strujni) kablovi sto se montira na zid
<obrut> kanalice ? :)
<jelly> da
<Mmike> kanalice! :D
<obrut> napostavljao sam ih se i narazvuko kabela po jednoj velikoj poslovnoj zgradi :) ah, divna vremena sljakanja za vrijeme studentskih dana :)
<Mmike> kak da u shellu napravim visual bell?
<jelly> nije shell kriv za visual bell nego terminal
<jelly> znaci to podesis u svom tmux-u ili screen-u ili terminal emulatoru
<Mmike> a kak da to napravim u shellu? :)
<Mmike> echo -ne '\a' 
<Mmike> al' to mi ne radi
<Mmike> hocu da mi flashat terminal pocne kad se drek izkompajlira (ili index izrekreira ili kaj vec)
<Mmike> al' nemrem
<Mmike> meh, odustajem
<jelly> printf '\a'
<jelly> a dal ce terminal napravit audible ili visual bell ovisi o terminalu, ne o shellu
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> cini se da ovisi o mnogocemu
<Mmike> jer mi nit u xtermu nece bipat, tj, flashat
<jelly> kad nesto traje jako dugo, ja si saljem sms ;-)
<Mmike> jelly: ovo je na remote stroju, pa sam mislio tamo rec 'echo ^G' ekvivalent, da mi flasha statusbar
<Mmike> neki test traje 2-4 minute, a ja uvijek dodjem tamo nakon 10 minuta
<jelly> to je isti kufer, echo ^V^G ili prinft '\a'
<jelly> printf '\a'|hexdump -C <- isti kontrolnjak
<jelly> vise ces potrosit trazec di ti je strgan bell nego sacekati 10 minuta :-|
<Mmike> jelly: istina :/
<ivoks> ponekad dobijes mailove koji te nasmiju
<ivoks> "Please can you make me aware when you will be available for a Interview with Jesus and I will confirm times his side as well"
<ivoks> tako sam mocan. :)
<BotaniCar> Opako rollas :) 
<ivoks> On Wednesday, a federal appeals court will embark on a legal safari of sorts: animal rights activists, representing an Indonesian monkey named Naruto, are set to argue to the San Francisco-based 9th US Circuit Court of Appeals that their monkey client should be recognized as the lawful owner of property.
<ivoks> Slater has published a book with the pictures Naruto took of himself. Now the monkey—via PETA—is seeking monetary damages for copyright infringement from Slater and Blurb
<ivoks> pa dakle, ljudi su fakat sisli s uma
<BotaniCar> Zakaj tocno ? Vidim tu mjesta za barem tri dijagnoze ( jedna za onog tko cita ) :) 
<Mmike> http://store.steampowered.com/app/359050/Shower_With_Your_Dad_Simulator_2015_Do_You_Still_Shower_With_Your_Dad/
<Mmike> wtf?
<ivoks> ma... mozes se postaviti na trepavice
<ivoks> tele2 ne moze ispuniti obecanje
<Mmike> ivoks, ja uzeo pa cu rpobat bas na moru
<ivoks> ma...
<ivoks> uzeo i antene, isti drek
<ivoks> kad ih malo razmjestim, bolje je, ali opet...
<ivoks> 3mbita ako sam sretan
<ivoks> nemaju kapacitet za ovoliko ljudi
<ivoks> vip na istom fizickom mjestu ima dva put bolje performance
<ivoks> nemam ni 2mbita
<Mmike> to je malo, da
<Mmike> k'o u ikeji ;) kao, imaju WIFI, al' je neupotrebljiv :D
<ivoks> pondio zahtjev za otkaz
<ivoks> uzimam vip
<Mmike> ivoks,  a tmbolete?
<ivoks> ne znam kaj oni imaju
<ivoks> postoji udruga u hrvatskoj koja se zove huzez
<jelly> * deep-book-gk_!~1wm_su@94.242.252.58 joined
<jelly> ovo je bot, treba banirat $x:*gk*1wm*su*$##not-a-honeypot
<Aleksej> pozdrav svima! imam jedno pitanje: kako napravim skriptu? :D 
<Aleksej> da opišem problem: htio bi setupirati cronjob
<Aleksej> da mi svakih x vremena ispisuje vrijeme u log
<Aleksej> i sada ako kreiram skripta.sh i postavim da se pokreće u cronjobovima
<Aleksej> kako da osiguram da se ona izvršava: trebam li nekako početi tu skriptu, postaviti neki tag ili?
<Mmike> Aleksej, dal se skripta oce pokrenit?
<Aleksej> Mmike, nisam znao kako testirati pa sam postavio jedan cron job svake minute
<Aleksej> ali mi ne kreira log
<Aleksej> ls
<Mmike> Aleksej, daklem, jednostavno je:)
<Mmike> napravis skriptu koja, recimo, ispsisuje neki tekst:
<Aleksej> evo konkretne skripte:
<Aleksej> #!/bin/bash date >> /home/pi/speedtest.log /usr/local/bin/speedtest --simple >> /home/pi/speedtest.log
<Aleksej> sorry, moram se jos naviknut da mi je u putty označivanje odmah Copy :D
<Aleksej> https://pastebin.com/aQahd1cr
<Aleksej> ono Å¡to mi je nejasno je ovo: #!/bin/bash
<Aleksej> zašto sam to vidio na primjeru
<Aleksej> i kako uopće kreiram skriptu 
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ovo na pocetku se zove shebang
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_(Unix)
<datase> ^ In computing, a shebang is the character sequence consisting of the characters number sign and exclamation mark at the beginning of a script. It is also called sha-bang, hashbang, pound-bang, or hash-pling.
<Mmike> ukratko, to odredjuje s cim se se skripta pokrenuti
<Mmike> gore moze stajati i recimo #!/usr/bin/python 
<Aleksej> ahaaa....
<Mmike> i onda ce se pokrenuti python i izvrsiti tu skriptu
<Aleksej> onda u mom slucaju ce se pokrenuti iz shella?
<Mmike> u tvom slucaju ce se pokrenuti /bin/bash
<Mmike> i izvrsiti ju
<Mmike> Aleksej, dal' znas sto je 'chmod'?
<Aleksej> Mmike, načelno znam, koristih ga
<Aleksej> mijenjao ownershipe i permissione za probu 
<Mmike> ok, onda znas da skripta mora biti 'executable' da bi se mogla pokreniti
<Mmike> ok, super
<Mmike> kad odes u direktorij di je ta skripta i izvrsis ju, dal' se ista pokrene?
<Aleksej> jasno
<Aleksej> ne znam ju izvršit :D
<Aleksej> pi@raspberrypi:~/speedtest $ speedtest-cron.sh -bash: speedtest-cron.sh: command not found
<Mmike> moras ovako: ./speedtest-cron.sh
<Mmike> ovo ./ je bitno ispred
<Mmike> probaj tako
<Aleksej> permission denied. Znači moram ju chmodat? :)
<Aleksej> jel mi mozes "./" i zašto je on bitan?
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DEoNbetUwAAXyVA.jpg
<SilverSpace> a di su brisaci :)
<Aleksej> može i linkovi :D
<Aleksej> soo much curves 
<SilverSpace> http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/XPB_892373_HiRes.jpg
<SilverSpace> evo veca
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj velis na to 
<Mmike> Aleksej, moras ju chmodati, da, mora biti executable
<Mmike> a ovo ./ je putanja
<Mmike> tocka = trenutni direktorij
<Mmike> mozes reci i: /home/aleksej/speedtest/speedtest-cron.sh
<Mmike> to je 'apsolutni path'
<jelly> linux ne trazi programe u tekucem direktoriju, zato se mora ./
<Mmike> a ./speetest-cron.sh je relativni path
<Aleksej> aha....
<Aleksej> razumijem
<Aleksej> sad recimo da se nalazim u nekom drugom direktoriju
<Mmike> a trenutni direktorij ti nije u $PATH varijabli
<Aleksej> morao bi pisati apsolutni path?
<jelly> da, ili relativni ali onda moras uz . nauciti i .. "direktorij iznad"
<Mmike> Aleksej, ako si recimo u /home/perica/, onda bi morao pisati ili: /home/aleksej/speedtest/speedtest-cron.sh, ili ../aleksej/speedtest/speedtest-cron.hr
<Mmike> a da si recimo u /home/aleksej, onda bi pisao: ./speedtest/speedtest-cron.sh
<Aleksej> razumijem...
<Mmike> guit :)
<Aleksej> evo sad je zelena :D
<Aleksej> chmod sam je na 755
<Aleksej> evo izvršava je 
<Mmike> etoga :)
<Aleksej> ne bi očekivao da to može trajati duže od par sekundi :/
<Aleksej> joj da, speedtest mora očitati :D
<Aleksej> najs, radi :D
<Aleksej> sad jos da cron odradi svoje :D
<Mmike> e, sad
<Mmike> crontab -e
<Mmike> i onda uneses kaj treba :)
<Mmike> jesi radio to kad?
<Aleksej> jesam, koristim neki kalkulator za parametre 
<Aleksej> ali sam slozio naredbu unutar crona za mailanje
<Aleksej> sad bi baš htio da pokrene skriptu 
<Aleksej> ovako sam to poslozio:https://pastebin.com/SXBsbmEZ
<Mmike> pa sam napises: * * * * * /home/aleksej/...
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> to je to
<Mmike> jedino! cron ce pokrenuti tu skriptu koristeci /bin/sh 
<Mmike> al' u tvom slucaju to ne smeta
<Aleksej> zapravo sad će mi jedan drugoga overwriteat
<Aleksej> jer ispisuju u isti log
<Aleksej> nope, cron mi ne radi
<Mmike> Aleksej, pejstaj sto ti kaze: crontab -l
<Aleksej> https://pastebin.com/rz5cVWhq
<Astro_Bear> evo me ovdje :)
<Aleksej> aleksej je 
<Astro_Bear> aleksej je 
<Astro_Bear> da ne budem u browseru
<Astro_Bear> cat-am taj speedtest.log i stalno mi je staro vrijeme
<Astro_Bear> ls
<Astro_Bear> skripta radi, cron ne radi 
<sillyslux> ?? ./home/pi/speedtest/speedtest-cron.sh
<sillyslux> ./
<sillyslux> makni tu tockicu na pocetku
<Astro_Bear> a nju sam dodao
<Astro_Bear> misleci da je to uzrok sto je nema :D
<Astro_Bear> za editiranje crona (koristim nano) je dovoljno writeout, confirm i ugasiti, jel tako?
<sillyslux> The -e option is used to edit the current crontab using the editor specified by the VISUAL or EDITOR environment variables. After you exit from the editor, the modified crontab will be installed automatically.
<Astro_Bear> ty
<sillyslux> crni text na bijeloj pozadini, tak tesko... mora bit bijelo na bijelom :(
<sillyslux> ma k****$&!% i taj hexchat
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj mu fali
<Mmike> aha, krivo
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-14
<pav> jutar
<ivoks> http://www.candy.hr/default.aspx?id=9
<ivoks> nazoves servis za sibenik
<ivoks> i javi se zena
<ivoks> velim 'jesam li dobio servis za candy'
<ivoks> veli ona ne, dobili ste stan od servisera
<ivoks> ovog nazoves na mobitel, pa te nista ne cuje
<Astro_Bear> test
<obrut> syntax error: test
<Astro_Bear> očekivao sam da će mi hexchat ostaviti log ako je tko šta pisao dok sam bio AFK overnight
<Astro_Bear> pff, dissapointed. :D
<obrut> 20:09 -!- Astro_Bear [~Astro_Bea@224-249.dsl.iskon.hr] has quit [Ping timeout: 260 seconds]
<obrut> ne znam kak si ocekivao log nakon disconnecta :)
<Astro_Bear> mislio sam da se neće disconnectat :P
<obrut> misliti je drek znati :)
<Astro_Bear> tako je :D
<jelly> BotaniCar, kad smo kod logova i diskonektanja, selit cu znc na drugu virtualku
<jelly> stari provider mi se pravi mutav kad sam ga pitao hoce li spustiti cijenu za njegov VM od 384MB na cijenu za koju konkurencija nudi 2GB VM
<obrut> jelly: svi se prave mutavi... najbolje je kad isti provider ponudi bolje pakete za manje pare i ćuti ko đubre, a ti i dalje ko kreten plaćaš :P
<jelly> meni, tj. tati se Optima javila tek kad su dobili zathjev za odjavom usluge
<jelly> "pa znate drugi provider ce koristiti istu paricu i biti jednako spor" 
<jelly> mrš
<jelly> a kad smo ih prošle godine pitali, rekli su "možete preći na VDSL i imat ćete 50/10 ali morate uzeti 2g ugovor"
<obrut> meni je HT dao VDSL za dzabe :)
<obrut> cak i ne "preko veze" nego redovno
<obrut> nisam ni znao da se nudi dok nisam procito na njuzima :)
<jelly> aha, znaci ti si jedan od onih 140 koji jos koriste njuze
<obrut> sta ne bi koristio :) ali ne preko domaceg servera :) stranjskog...
<Mmike> obrut, k'o meni hecner
<Mmike> :)
<obrut> Mmike: da, hetzner, i meni :P
<jelly> hetzner nudi vdsl?! :-)
<obrut> odem slucajno na web i vidim faking ponudu i reko nabijem vas na kitu ;) odma sam uzeo novu jacu virtualku za manje para :P
<jelly> jedino sto moram prebacit nagios konfu
<Mmike> obrut, jesi probao LXC/LXD na hecneru?
<obrut> Mmike: nope
<Mmike> na linodu je to izjeb
<Mmike> pa reko mozda hecner bolji
<Mmike> iako dvbojim
<jelly> jel imaju neki standardni api za lxd ili kaj
<obrut> jelly: sta znaci standardno ? imaju REST API
<obrut> mogo bi to isprobat s openstackom...
<jelly> znaci da je isti api kao i negdje/svugdje drugdje
<Mmike> jelly, imaju, zove se /usr/bin/lxc :)
<Mmike> ideja je da na njihovim VPSovima pokrecem kontejnere i da ne moram kombinirat s iptablesima da probmet dodje do njih
<jelly> Mmike, lol, pa to znaci da moras sam slagat
<Mmike> pa i zelim sam slagat
<jelly> ahaaa
<jelly> zas bi to htio
<obrut> jelly: sta bi tebi bio standardni api u ovom kontekstu ?
<jelly> ne znam, ne koristim lxd ni lxc
<Mmike> jelly, pa pokrenem vps i pokrenem unutra kontejner
<Mmike> ili 3
<Mmike> i umjesto da imam 3 vpsa imam 3 kontejnera
<obrut> jelly: ok, ali daj primjer neceg drugog da ima standardni api i koji je to api ?
<jelly> obrut, vsphere :-)
<vileni> Mmike: uzmi si cijeli server na akciji :)
<obrut> koji koristi koji "standardni" api ? :)
<jelly> vpshere api 5.0 :-)
<Mmike> vileni, to mi je tlaka, onda mi umre disk i onda sranje
<vileni> pa umre, zamijenis
<jelly> obrut, bitno da ne bude svaki put kad mijenjas providera da moras iznova pisati svu automatiku, nego da su kompatibilni
 * Mmike gleda akcije
<obrut> jelly: ima svoj API tako da to nije neki problem...
<Mmike> https://www.hetzner.com/dedicated-rootserver/ex51-ssd-gpu <- ovo ima nvidiju 1070 unutra :) za 100 eura mjesecno :D
<jelly> CUDA, za machine learning
<nicols> jutro!
 * jelly cita dedicated roostserver i pita se di im stanu pijetlovi
<jelly> jeble ih cijene bez pdv-a
<obrut> serveri su u kokosinjcu s pijetlovima :)
<jelly> pa da, sa GTX1080, fino griju
<vileni> Mmike: uzmes to i majnas da si smanjis racun :)
<jelly> sa jednom karticom nemas sanse izmajnati dovoljno da si bitno smanjis racun
<Mmike> to je investicija
<Mmike> majnas 3-4 mjeseca i skupis coine
<Mmike> koje za 10 godina skupo prodas
<obrut> za 10 godina tko ziv tko mrtav :)
<nicols> dedikejt server sa i7 i non-ecc? to može samo hetzner :-P
<vileni> nicols: imas bolje za iste pare negdje? :)
<nicols> naravno da nema, nije to poanta
<vileni> neznam, meni je
<Mmike> ecc hype opet :)
<Mmike> obrut, da, reci to onima koji su pred 6 godina namajnali 100 bitkojna ;D
<obrut> Mmike: sumnjam da su ciljani na 10 godina razdoblje :)
<vileni> http://uk.businessinsider.com/bitcoin-pizza-day-passes-2000-20-million-2017-5
<obrut> jel zna tko za kakav opensource web based spreadsheet, ne mora biti nist posebno mocan, u 99% slucajeva ce se koristit samo za upis podataka bez nekih posebnih izracuna...
<obrut> bitno je da se hosta na vlastitom serveru, a ne kod spijunskih firmi :)
<obrut> hmm, ehtercalc
<obrut> nisam ni sumnjo na node.js ... znaci gomilu raznorazih modula i pizdarija
<sillyslux> http://www.modulecounts.com/
<ivoks> ha, 10.7.2007. sam prvi put uplatio mirovinsko osiguranje
<ivoks> nisam bas puno skupio u ovih 10 godina :)
<Mmike> obrut, zato to sve u LXC i bok ;
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ili docker, jos bolje :)
<ivoks> snap
<ivoks> marin u finalu
<Astro_Bear> Mmike skripta je čudesno proradila :D
<Astro_Bear> ostavio sam jučer onaj cron job i otišao
<Astro_Bear> sad se logiram u pi i vidim da je mjerio svakih sat vremena
<Astro_Bear> e sad: potsavio sam i jedan job da mjeri svake minute (to sam napravio samo da verificiram da radi cron)
<Astro_Bear> jel moguće, pošto koristim speedtest (to je zapravo taj job kojeg postavljam u cron) i spedtestu treba da izmjeri cca. 45 sek - 1 minuta
<Astro_Bear> da se cron job od minute ne izvršava
<Astro_Bear> jer ga pregazi onaj Å¡to dolazi minutu iza?
<ivoks> zove mene sestricna da sto je bitcoin
<ivoks> Astro_Bear: ovisi o programu
<ivoks> Astro_Bear: ako program ne napravi lock, onda ce se izvrsavati svake minute i nekoliko ce ih raditi paralelno
<ivoks> ljudi cesto zaboravljaju da speedtest mjeri brzinu tako da salje i prima podatke
<ivoks> sto znaci da generira promet
<ivoks> pa... nadam se da imas flat
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi joj rekao? da je majnala na virjeme sad bi mogla A8 kupiti :D
<ivoks> rekao sam joj da je to kao i svaka druga stvar na burzi
<ivoks> nek se kocka s novcima koji joj nisu bitni
<jelly> bijo je bitcoin na tv-u par puta, izmedju ostalog kod onog matematicara koji drzi "Financijalac"
<sillyslux> mmm  a8
<sillyslux> level3 automatizacija
<Astro_Bear> Pozdrav, sudo apt-get apache2 -y 
<Astro_Bear> Å¡to je ovaj -y? 
<sillyslux> "So this is web exposed." https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=784630
<sillyslux> pa... desi se...
<sillyslux> Endurance: 1 DWPD / 5 Years+
<sillyslux> a u jednom danu se moze pisat sam 30TB lol
<sillyslux> http://www.vikingtechnology.com/uhc-silo#overviewContainer
<Mmike> em ti misha
<sillyslux> njemacki pro7 20:15 - 22:35 Knowing, hrvatski rtl 22:35 - 01:00 Knowing
<sillyslux> pa dobro jos jednom na engleskome onda...
<Mmike> sto je to?
<Mmike> nicolas cage?
<sillyslux> da
<Mmike> valja?
<sillyslux> :/
<sillyslux> pa.. vidio sam to vec 100 puta
<sillyslux> i svaki put isto se dogada :(
<Mmike> cudni ti neki filmovi :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-15
<SilverSpace> dsm
<pav> drm
<Mmike> alonso prvi u q1?!
<Mmike> wtf? :D
<obrut> pusti ti to, da Sky jucer nije ponovo nesto pokusavo s Froomom, Landa bi bio opaki konkurent za ukupni poredak :)
<Mmike> obrut, opet gledas traktoriste u Grubistu? :D
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-16
<mlek> jutro
<Astro_Bear> Oj, kako saznam koja mysql baza mi sadrži tablicu koju je mysqlcheck javio kao corruptanu?
<Astro_Bear> Oj, može mi netko objasniti unutar basha naredbu mail? 
<Astro_Bear> odakle ona uopce salje mail, gdje je to sve setapirano?
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-09
<SakiKnin> doro jutro svima koliko nas ima
<jelly> dobro jel ovaj nas alternativni dres plavi i crni, ili bijeli i zlatni?!
<sillyslux> meni se cini da je alternativni crven bijeli
<sillyslux> skockani
<jelly> domaci spemer
<jelly> Received: from ahmedbarber.com (ahmedbarber.com [195.201.21.131])
<jelly> To: mailman-owner@iskon.hr
<jelly> Subject: Zdravo!
<jelly> KISA
<SakiKnin> jelly: kad, gdje?
<jelly> u zg, prije 10 minuta
<SakiKnin> Udruženje naslednika deoničara "Srpska banka d.d. Zagreb,1895 za obnovu poslovanja" iz Novog Sada
<jelly> koja im je to država nacionalizirala, SFRJ ili NDH ili neka još prije?
<SakiKnin> jelly: jedna od te dvi sasvim sigurno
<SakiKnin> imam jedan ček iz tog vremena
<jelly> znaš kak će dobiti pare nazad, isto kao što će Indijanci dobiti zemlju od Kanade i SAD
<SakiKnin> 1929
<jelly> i Hrvati od Ljubljanske banke :-)
<SakiKnin> jelly: pa sad, nisam upoznat s problematikom
<SakiKnin> ali zanimljivo da je Srpska banka osnovana u Zagrebu
<SakiKnin> Å¡to samo govori koliko je zagreb bio ispred Beograda
<SakiKnin> po pitanju poduzetništva
<jelly> halo, Austrougarska vs. Srbija
<SakiKnin> Beograd pod utjecajem Moskve i Staljina
<SakiKnin> da su se neki srbi okrenili zapadu :)
<Mmike> SakiKnin, kaki ti je to, nesrico, nick?
 * jelly iz Pule, fora gledati kako je Pula imala tramvaj, šetnice, uređenu kanalizaciju, sjedište ratne mornarice i zrakoplovstva, dok nije došao prvi rat
<SakiKnin> Mmike: Å¡ta fali nicku?
<jelly> danas sve što je bilo po prostornom planu uređeno u Zg Bandić unagrđuje, kome treba zelenilo i parkovi
<jelly> Mmike, jesi možda pomiješao nekog s nekim drugim
<jelly> uzet ćemo to pod rekonvalescenciju
<Mmike> jelly, erm... kako?
<Mmike> te koga
<jelly> sam pitam
<jelly> jer SakiKnin ima isti nick od... uh, bar 2015
<jelly> Mmike: nije svaki Vjetar isti
<SakiKnin> jelly: :)
<Mmike> ups
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> to nije pav?
<jelly> nije, crni Mmike
<Mmike> SakiKnin, gdje zivis ti sad?
<Mmike> whoo, double-ups
<SakiKnin> Mmike:  Knin
 * Mmike jellyu duju duplu ribu u R&B foodu :)
<SakiKnin> piše saki Knin
<jelly> as it says on the tin!
<Mmike> SakiKnin, sorry onda :) mislio sam da si netko drugi :)
<Mmike> moje isprike
<SakiKnin> Mmike: no problem, ne trudim se biti anoniman
<SakiKnin> jel još odete skupa na pivu nekad, jednom sa bio 
<Mmike> SakiKnin, tko? mi tu s irca?
<Mmike> rijetko
<SakiKnin> negdje kod građevinskog faksa
<SakiKnin> Mmike: da
<Mmike> ja krivim ivoksa, njega nikak uhvatit za cugu neku :D
<SakiKnin> ivoks je bio
<Mmike> od tu jedino BotaniCara povremeno vidim, al' od kak se on odijetio s drugim djetetom nit njega nema
<SakiKnin> Mmike: ja sam se opio u subotu poslje tekme, još sam danas malo ukurcu od toga
<Mmike> godine, godine :)
<Mmike> ja nisam pio 2 mjeseca skoro
<SakiKnin> Mmike: i ja pijem rijetko, ali evo bio sam nešto nabrijan
<Mmike> sad popijem jednu pivu i odem kvragu :D
<SakiKnin> Mmike: skorokao ja
<SakiKnin> međutim ja pijem vino, pivo tak tak
<SakiKnin> ali obavezno jesti, jer vino bez hrane ne ide
<SakiKnin> posadio sam vinograd 600 čokota
<Mmike> SakiKnin, ma, ja sam prije jako puno pio
<SakiKnin> komšinica pustila ovce
<jelly> sorte?
<SakiKnin> sad nemam ništa
<Mmike> i onda sam zavrsio u bolnici i od onda ne pijem
<Mmike> al' nekak imam osjecaj da budem se vratio nazad kad zavrse terapije i sve :D
<SakiKnin> Mmike: ja ili puno ili malo
<jelly> bolje malo al dobro
<SakiKnin> u bolnici još nisam bio zbog alkohola
<SakiKnin> jesti i piti, vino je najbolji alkohol, piva nije za opijanje
<Mmike> :) nisam nit ja zbog alkohola zavrsio, jebemu :)
<SakiKnin> Mmike: aha, OK
<SakiKnin> :)
<jelly> Mmike: to ti mislis, mozda je u pivi bila zla bakterija koaj triggerira G-B
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> mozda
<Mmike> jeidno sto pivo bas nisam pio
<Mmike> vele da je to povezano s onom gripetinom koju sam imao krajem veljace
<Mmike> 10 dana 39 temperatura
<SakiKnin> piva je zlo, max dvi dnevno 
<Mmike> a gemizst? :D
<SakiKnin> Mmike: puno bolje od bilo koje pivo, samo velim mora se jesti
<SakiKnin> *pive
<jelly> 'bes gemist, bevandu triba
<Mmike> SakiKnin, ne bih se slozio - ima odlicnih craft piva koje bih ja (osobno) stavio prije bilo kojeg vina
<Mmike> naravno, ozujak/karlovac/pan, to su drekovi, a ne pive
<jelly> kolega dalmos i ja narucimo bevandu uz hranu ovdje u pivnici, lik pita "sa bijelim vinom jel" kao da je to default
<jelly> grimbergen blanche imaju u pivnici i to mi je neki put ok, ali ne mogu popit vise od jedne jer mi smeta
<jelly> mislim da sam prije x godina imao neki enterovirus, bio 5 dana na wc-u, i od tad pivo jednostavno ne ide
<jelly> promijenila se flora i fauna
<Mmike> gimgergen je klasu iznad ozuaj/karlovac al' i dalje nist posenbono
<Mmike> jelly, probaj od zmajkse pivovare piva - imas njihov indian pale ale, porter i pozoj
<jelly> probao sam ipu i porter njihov i nisam odusevljen, mozda ne volim porter
<jelly> bio je neki... cek, St. Peter's Organic Ale, gorko ali dosta travno, vocno, osvjezavajuce 
<hrvoje> ma Å¡to vam je pivo krivo, pivo je mrak :)
<SakiKnin> jelly: bevanda je s crnim vinom :)
<jelly> SakiKnin: reci to konobarima u zagrebu!
<SakiKnin> nema bevande od belog
<jelly> pa e
<SakiKnin> belo se pij ili ćisto il gemišt
<jelly> i St. Peter's Organic Best Bitter (a kakvo moze bit pivo nego organic?)
<hrvoje> kak nema bevande s bijelim, kad od 300 litri mošta neki dobiju 400 litri vina? :D
<jelly> to je standardna zagorska receptura
<jelly> u Mlinarici (restoran, iznad zvijezde) imaju svoja 2-3 piva, njihovo Tamno (tamni lager) mi je bilo isto ok
<jelly> uz klopu
<SakiKnin> hrvoje: to je zato jer moraš staviti malo šećera da pi pospiješio fermentaciju
<SakiKnin> inače dobiješ slatko vino
<SakiKnin> recimo na stolirat mošta 2 kilogram đećera i deset lirtara vode
<SakiKnin> 20 litara
<SakiKnin> i još moraš staviti kvasce
<Mmike> jelly, moramo u Craft Room na degustacije :D
<Mmike> jelly, istina, mlinarica ima ok pivo
<Mmike> ok, dost za danas
<Mmike> uzivajte, momci
<SakiKnin> jelly: sadio sam plavac veliki, crno
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-10
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> > I knew someone who was peripherally involved in cracking copy-protection like this, back in the day. At one point, I suggested to him that it was an awful lot of effort to go through to save $10. I was met with a look of utter contempt. No one was doing this to save money, I was told. They were doing it because breaking the copy protection was more fun than playing the game.
<jelly> https://www.jwz.org/blog/2016/01/1982-burgertime-drm-was-hard-core/
<obrut> jelly: kak se zove onaj spyware browser plugin sto si spominjao neki dan ?
<jelly> Stylish 
<jelly> userstyles.org 
<SakiKnin> Francuska- Hrvatska, finale
<obrut> zgazice nas ako dodje do toga
<CrazyLemon> nece doci do toga :)
<SakiKnin> ma je, englezi nemaju pojma, easy za hrvatsku
<SakiKnin> i z pomož device marije i Bpga ima da dobijemo franke
<CrazyLemon> englezi nemaju problema sa injuries (ozljedama?) ko sto imaju hrvati :)
<SakiKnin> CrazyLemon: a buš vidili sutra
<obrut> tako je, Djevica Marija i Bog vise vole Hrvate i od Francuza i Engleza
<CrazyLemon> :))
<obrut> isto ko i Blanku Vlasic vise od drugih atleticarki
<SakiKnin> obrut: tako je
<sillyslux> ne dirajte mi blankicu
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-11
<sillyslux> tko se veceras ne pomoli, bit ce kriv ako ispadnemo iz prvenstva
<jelly> welp
<jelly> ha!  finale.
<sillyslux> :D
<hrvoje> netko od vas se jako dobro molio :) preporučujem se za idući eurojackpot :D
<jelly> sudija nije vidio x stvari u nasu korist, ali i u njihovu isto
<hrvoje> sudija slabije vidi od mene :)
<sillyslux> kako god, dobro je proslo
 * sillyslux se ni ne zna molit...
<sillyslux> palio sam vatru vatrenim
<sillyslux> i... rostiljao
<hrvoje> roštiljada uopće nije loš scenarij večeras :D
<sillyslux> daa, ostalo je cak jos malo mesa za sutra
<sillyslux> triba kosit travo i uredit vrt malo
<sillyslux> za... FINALU!!!
<sillyslux> odo spat
<jelly> ko se kladio na nas dobio je solidno
<hrvoje> ekipa vani trubi kao da je svadba :)
<hrvoje> igara kad već nema kruha :)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-12
<hbogner> Mmike, http://jebo.me/pas/8 povray na AMD EPYC 7351P
<jelly> eee fakat, imam neke Gen10 proliante za testirat
<jelly> 44 sekunde? :-|
<jelly> hbogner: ne bi li trebalo biti brze na tom, kaj je to 1 socket 16 core?
<hbogner> jelly, 42 sekunde, aj ne?
<hbogner> 1 socket
<hbogner> mozda je do jessie live os-a
<jelly> ne znam koji se dio broji, di su oni svi drugi rezultati
<jelly> a ak ugasis HT?
<jelly> odn. kako god se to zove kod amd-a
<jelly> za 170W TDP to bi moralo biti ohoho brze
<sillyslux> lol 170
<jelly> Nov 06 09:47:50 <hbogner>       Mmike, http://ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html ?
<jelly> to je ko dva xeon bronze od 85W 
<hbogner> jelly, ljen je on, ja ga pingam za to vec neko vrijeme
<jelly> sad ima izgovor da je u bolnici/toplicama itd
<hbogner> isti rezultat kao i 2x Intel(R) Xeon(R) Gold 5120 CPU @ 2.20GHz
<hbogner>   Trace Time:       0 hours  0 minutes 41 seconds (41.265 seconds)
<hbogner>               using 56 thread(s) with 2138.407 CPU-seconds total
<jelly> a troši isto ak ne i više :-)
<hbogner>   Trace Time:       0 hours  0 minutes 42 seconds (42.698 seconds)
<hbogner>               using 32 thread(s) with 1293.781 CPU-seconds total
<hbogner> prvi je xeon, drugi je epyc
<hbogner> http://jebo.me/pas/6
<hbogner> to je taj xeon gold
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-14
<SakiKnin> dobravečer
<NekaPatiKogaSmet> Hrvatska je prvak Evjeta
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-15
<sillyslux> google doodle s nogometasima u kockicama :)
<sillyslux> https://g.co/doodle/8c2zes
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQdEH0UlvVA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Vatrogasci, hitna, policija u Imotskom :: Duration: 00:40 :: Views: 189 uploaded by Dalmatinski portal :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> welp, pozitivno je da su nasi dali dva gola, negativno je da nisu oba bila u pravi gol
<jelly> 2. mjesto
<hrvoje> ajde neka :) dobro su dogurali, a konačno je i to ludilo završilo
<jelly> da smo dobili bilo bi još tjedan dana raspašoj
<hrvoje> bar tjedan dana :) neki se ne bi trijeznili do devetog mjeseca :D
<obrut> pusti ti to, strijeznila bi se vecina na sljedecoj placi, novoj rundi racuna za rezije i tako to...
<hrvoje> kaj je najgore, dobar dio ljudi o tom uopće ne misli i neki su išli u rusiju na dug, kredit, kartice itd ...
<Vlado9A> šteta kaj nismo i francuze napudrali kada smo već tako daleko dogurali
<Vlado9A> a kaj moreš, rekao bi jedan moj bivši sused
<hrvoje> da, bilo bi valjda mjesec dana neradnih :)))
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-08
<jelly> lažem, ima HDR10+
<vileni> tv?
<obrut> ja sam uzo neki samsung qled, 55", super je slika... a i kuzi se u nekim serijama da HDR pomaze
<obrut> kad sam ga kupio, cinilo mi se, jebote, koliki je... a sad kad sam se naviko, ne bi se bunio na 65" :P
<vileni> ja sam uzeo najjeftiniji od 49", ima 4k i to je to
<vileni> jel jos nekome ne radi google.hr?
<CrazyLemon> wfm
<Mmike> vileni, meni radi
<vileni> hm, meni automatski chrome tamo trazi, i nece resolvati
<vileni> ne resolva www.google.hr
<jelly> vileni, da, UE55NU8002 5500kn u Elipsu
<vileni> cini se razumno za tu seriju
<vileni> moja je 7172 mislim
<jelly> to je ranije generacija i mislim da nije 120Hz
<vileni> to nije sigurno :)
<vileni> nemam ni bt
<vileni> pa imam onaj jadni daljinski
<jelly> ovaj ima bt, al kaj ce ti to
<vileni> daljinski
<jelly> ne, kaj ce ti bt
<vileni> daljinski
<vileni> https://trademe.tmcdn.co.nz/photoserver/full/514291643.jpg
<vileni> takav imam
<jelly> sa ovim tvom isto dodje cudan daljinski sa 2 gumba 
<vileni> https://c1.neweggimages.com/NeweggImage/ProductImage/A17P_1_201709142108119670.jpg
<vileni> ovakav radi preko bt
<jelly> ali radi stari pa ne moram mamu uciti kak da koristi
<vileni> samo pali tv preko ir
<jelly> aha, taj nije IR?
<vileni> osim power ne
<vileni> dobili smo neispravni za tv u uredu
<vileni> i onda smo skuzili da je vjerojatno to problem
<vileni> zna im otici bt modul
<vileni> i poslali nam drugi daljinski, i ovaj obicni IR
<vileni> IR je radio bez greske, bt nikako se upariti
<vileni> ali osim daljinskog, rado bih spojio tipkovnicu gore, i mozda slusalice
<jelly> ok, za slusalice ima smisla ako imas djecu ili zenu ili muza koji spavaju
<vileni> ili ne zele slusati motogp
<jelly> ne razumijem
<jelly> kako mislis ne zele slusati
<vileni> zivcira ih zvuk motogp :D
<vileni> onda ja stavim slusalice
<jelly> (also, jel moto GP ima 7.1 surround zvuk ;-)
<vileni> da bar
<vileni> rado bih slozio barem 5.1
<vileni> ali mozda ce biti samo soundbar
<vileni> iako bi AV reciever neki zbog dodatnih hdmi ulaza
<jelly> 4 nije dosta?
<vileni> ja imam 3 :)
<vileni> nuc, chromecast i steambox
<vileni> nemam di retropie
<phd> vileni: https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<nvucinic> @vileni mozda bi trebao nabaviti obitelj koja ce slusati motogp :)
<vileni> nvucinic: dovoljno mi je sto me puste na miru tih par sati :)
<vileni> phd: vec sam isprobao sa jedno 7 lokacija, samo je ured 
<phd> vileni: obično se tako nešto dogodi kad ruter pogubi vezu s DNSom
<phd> znalo mi se to događati na T-Com ADSLu
<phd> resetira se linija radi rotacije IP-a o onda ruter zvizne u trans
<ivoks> Od 2022. godine plaćanje cestarine gotovinom i ENC uređajima odlazi u prošlost, a na svim autocestama zamijenit će ih elektronički sustav DSRC ( Dedicated Short-Range Communications) i sustav automatskog čitača registarskih oznaka (ALPR), objavio je u ponedjeljak Jutarnji list.
<ivoks> DSRC omogućuje naplatu bez zaustavljanja i očitavanje signala transpondera i pri brzinama od 130 kilometara na sat.
<ivoks> to te ja pitam
<jelly> koliko će nas to zadovoljstvo koštati?
<ivoks> s obzirom da to isto znaci i otkaz za ekipu u kucicama, mislim da cemo cak i ustediti :D
<ivoks> Za rušenje svih kućica trebalo bi 120 milijuna kuna pa će se rušiti samo one na ulazu na autocestu
<ivoks> pazi ti taj komentar
<ivoks> a koje kucice nisu na ulazu na autocestu?
<hbogner> nemoj zaboraviti na otpreminu za djelatnike na kućicama
<ivoks> sve je to manji trosak nego njihove place
<ivoks> DSRC za nas, ALPR za strance
<ivoks> na DSRC ce biti popust, kao sto je sada na ENCu
<obrut> slovenci ruse kucice i samo rade nered na cesti... 
<jelly> a koji vrag se uopće trebaju rušiti kućice odmah?!
<jelly> wtf
<ivoks> 570 milijuna kuna kosta uvodjenje sustava
<ivoks> i to na svim autocestama
<jelly> kućice nek ostanu, mogu i dalje dijeliti vodu turistima kad je gužva i sl
<ivoks> Od 2022. godine ulaz na autocestu prema Karlovcu više ne bi bio na Lučkom, nego na Demerju.
<ivoks> ajde konacno
<ivoks> jer ono tamo je sad uzas
<obrut> gdje je uzas ?
<ivoks> iza luckog
<ivoks> ono sto su tamo napravili je katastrofa
<ivoks> kad ides prema zagrebu
<obrut> sta su napravili ? ne znam jer uvijek izlazim na demerju
<ivoks> domaci s ENC-om idu na Demerje i prolaze kraj Luckog
<ivoks> stranci idu na Lucko
<ivoks> ali nakon Luckog, stranci se prestrojavaju na skroz desno jer idu dalje
<ivoks> a domaci se prestrojavaju skroz lijevo, jer idu u Zagreb
<ivoks> gotovo svi koji idu preko Demerja sjeku 3 traka
<ivoks> i gotovo svi koji idu preko Luckog sjeku ta ista tri traka
<ivoks> na istom mjestu, u razlicitu stranu
<ivoks> Lucko je trebalo biti izlaz za Zagreb, a Demerje nastavak autoputa na petlju
<ivoks> i tako si rijesio sve probleme
<obrut> pa ak maknu naplatu skroz i svi budu "jurili", onda komotno svi mogu na lucko :)
<ivoks> https://www.google.com/maps/@45.7510828,15.885574,16.49z
<obrut> demerje su valjda primarno slozili da rijese problem naplate, a kad se vec naplacuje, to sto se malo auti krizaju nije panika
<ivoks> nije malo
<ivoks> skoro svi se krizaju
<ivoks> jer zagrepcani idu na demerje
<ivoks> a stranci na lucko
<obrut> pa da, al nisam jos nikad imao problema s tim
<ivoks> zato jer moras usporiti na 80km/h
<ivoks> i manje :D
<obrut> nisam se osjecao ugrozeno jer su em svi spori em naplata regulira protok
<ivoks> inace, takva krizanja su najopasnija aktivnost na cesti
<obrut> kaos bi nastao u trenutku kad nema naplate i ekipa propici brzo
<ivoks> opasnije od brzine
<ivoks> isto tako me iritira sto su oznake za ENC zelene boje
<ivoks> to je trebalo biti ruzicasto, crno, bijelo, stogod
<ivoks> samo ne medjunarodna boja za oznake autocesta
<ivoks> masa stranaca ode na ENC jer ne znaju da je to nesto posebno
<ivoks> Sadašnji blagajnici bi bili raspoređeni u kontrolne centre, naplatu i mobilne jedinice, a procjenjuje se da bi oko 10 posto zaposlenih morao otići kao višak.
<ivoks> pfff
<ivoks> pa onda nista ne stedimo
<ivoks> mislim da je vrijeme da se vratim ubuntuu za daily driver na laptopu
<ivoks> ovaj mac fakat frustrira
<sillyslux> o... macbook ili hackintosh?
<ivoks> macbook
<ivoks> pro
<ivoks> o da... dosta funkcionalnosti s unitya je prebaceno na gnome
<ivoks> moglo bi to biti dobro :)
<ivoks> integracija s gdrivom je bolja nego na macu
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> ikone su malo djetinjaste
<phd> ivoks: ključna informacija o naplati cestarina u jutarnjem je kao i obično, između redaka
<phd> zapravo sadržana u prve dvije riječi - Od 2022.
<phd> 2020 su parlametnarni izbori
<phd> pa tko živ tko mrtav s tim programom naplate
<ivoks> nije bas
<ivoks> od 2022 je samo novi sustav
<ivoks> od 2020 ili 2021 ce biti prijelazno vrijeme
<phd> MEmu, skroz fini komad softwarea - https://www.memuplay.com/
<phd> :) nemoj biti naivan oko toga ivoks 
<phd> to ti je otprilike kao i autocesta Zagreb - Sisak
<phd> izvuče se pred svake izbore iz ormara
<phd> Do predsjedničkih izbora ove godine ćemo se nagutati takvih bajki da će curiti sa svih strana usta
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> zagreb-sisak se radi prema planu
<ivoks> iz 2006.
<phd> pardon me?
<phd> Kad je trebala biti gotova?
<ivoks> i jos od 2013. se zna da dio od lekenika do siska nece biti gotov do kraja ovog desetljeca
<ivoks> ne gotov, nego da uopce nije u planu
<phd> :)
<phd> svarno sam imao bolje mišljenje o tebi ivoks
<phd> Zagreb - Sisak je relacija od koliko km? 50, 60?
<ivoks> kakve to veze ima?
<phd> I ti mi tvrdiš da je sve po planu a prošlo je deseljeće
<phd> ma daj...
<ivoks> od zagreba do pusce bistre je jos manje; hocemo graditi autocestu?
<ivoks> AC do siska se planirala kada je sisak bio industrijski razvijeni grad
<ivoks> sad je to besmisleno
<ivoks> i ne treba dalje graditi
<phd> Cesta koja vodi od Zagreba do Pušće bistre kakva je sad je skroz dovoljna
<phd> A "ovo" čime se voziš do Siska je "ajme!" a ne cesta
<ivoks> od siska do zagreb-lipovac je koliko, 8km?
<ivoks> tko treba iz siska u zageb moze autocestom koja ima spojnicu kracu od ilice
<ivoks> a11 je bio da se makne teski promet
<phd> ivoks: to je zamjena teza. Da je izgrađena ac do Siska, Sisak bi i dalje bio razvijeni grad
<ivoks> ali ga vise nema
<ivoks> bi drek
<ivoks> nije zeljezara propala zbog AC-a
<ivoks> nije rafinerija propala zbog AC-a
<phd> nije
<phd> već zbog interesa
<ivoks> bitnija je petrinja od siska
<phd> e sad, bitnije
<phd> kome je to bitnije?
<ivoks> u petrinji neki drek ima
<ivoks> sto ima u sisku?
<phd> petrokemija je gecrk
<phd> samo se čeka dan da se ugasi
<ivoks> sve su to zastarjele industrije
<ivoks> firme koje ocekuju da ce sve biti kao i prije rata
<ivoks> ne ovog
<phd> pa naravno da jesu zastarjele
<ivoks> ne ni onog
<ivoks> vec 1.
<phd> kad se zadnjih 20 godina nije uložilo ni lipe
<ivoks> u sta? u rafineriju?
<phd> već samo sisalo pare van iz firmi
<ivoks> problem je u ideji da cemo mi imati velike firme
<phd> ivoks: razlikovati termin "ulupali smo pare uzalud" od "investirano"
<phd> primjer za to su ti brodogradilišta
<phd> tamo je ulupano para, ajme!
<ivoks> i velis, to je bila greska
<ivoks> bolje da smo u rafineriju i zeljezaru
<phd> ne
<phd> to nije bila greška, to je bio plan
<phd> poznat još od Kutlea :)
<phd> isto-isto
<phd> isiati pare i zatvoriti
<phd> isisati*
<ivoks> jucer sjedim na jednom predavanju
<ivoks> dosao covjek iz amerike
<ivoks> pricamo tako o poduzetnistvu
<ivoks> i nakon konstatacije kako smo najmorbidniji narod, najpesimisticniji
<ivoks> pita lik 'dobro, korupcija; tko je od vas podmicivao?'
<ivoks> 70 ljudi u sobi
<ivoks> manageri i direktori, neki i izvrsni, raznih firmi u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> javnih i privatnih
<ivoks> svi sute
<ivoks> ne zato jer ih je sram reci
<ivoks> vec zato kaj to nisu napravili
<phd> trebao je pitati "tko nije podmićivao", isto bi šutjeli
<ivoks> ali eto, svi zivimo s idejom da se kod nas krade, isisava
<ivoks> phd: jesi ti kada koga potplatio?
<phd> naravno
<phd> od doktora na dalje
<ivoks> mozda je problem u tebi onda
<phd> nisam eto baš - potplatio
<ivoks> fora je bila kaj sam se ja ustao i rekao 'ja sam'
<ivoks> ali u francuskoj, kineskog biznismena
<phd> "zahvalio se" litrom žestice na dobro obavljoj operaciji
<ivoks> to nije podmicivanje
<ivoks> to je kao da mi baka dodje vidjeti dijete pa donese 1kg kockica secera
<phd> nije
<ivoks> zivcira me to 'potplacuje se' 'korupcija'
<phd> kao što nije krao onaj koji je držao ljestve
<ivoks> a nitko da da primjer
<phd> ali je i dalje lopov
<ivoks> svi pricaju o trpanju novaca policajcu
<ivoks> pa mislim da me zaustavljaju jednom svaka dva mjeseca
<ivoks> nikad mi to nije ni palo na pamet
<phd> Evo, moj šogor je riješio prebrzu vožnju, pisali su mu pojas - 200kn policajcu
<phd> na ruke
<phd> stari moj, nije to fama o kojoj se samo priča
<phd> to se događa
<ivoks> 'moj sogor'
<ivoks> 'moj frend'
<ivoks> 'moj susjed'
<ivoks> 'pricao mi'
<phd> i to se događa u takvom obimu da se mladim ljudima, 23-27 to više ne da ni gledati
<phd> stranačka podobnost
<phd> da
<ivoks> nikad 'ja'
<phd> Å¡ta sad nije jasno?
<phd> da ti skeniram kaznu za pojas? bi li te to zadovoljilo??
<phd> nego
<phd> sjedimo na kavi moj dobar frend
<phd> doktor prava, profesor na fakultetu
<phd> i pita ga :" Reci Vojky ti si pravnik, zašto su naši zakoni o poduzetništvu pisani ne tako da ga guše,..."
<phd> "... već da zatiru i svaku pomisao na bavljenje tim poslom"
<phd> nasmije se čovjek
<phd> i veli: "To to je zato moj PAV, jer je te zakone pisala Uprava"
<phd> "Koja s realnim sektorom nema veze"
<phd> "Dapače, parazitira na realnom sektoru i cilj joj je uzeti što više novaca"
<phd> Meni pala ladica, otvorila se usta
<phd> A on nastavi..
<ivoks> pa slazemo se tu
<phd> "To ide tolko daleko, da kad smo usklađivali zakone s legislativom EU, neki su pojmovi krivo prevedeni"
<phd> i to ti je sad zakon :)
<phd> to su "hrvtski zakoni" o poduzetništvu
<ivoks> svacemu se ti cudis
<phd> btw, stigla mi je ovrha na 900+ kn jer nisam platio članstvo u HGK
<phd> LOL
<ivoks> imas u zakonima jos opisane kazne u kojima je valuta placanja kazne njemacka marka
<ivoks> ali to je nesposobnost, vise nego li urota
<phd> nije to što se ja tome čudim ili ne čudim bitno uopće ivoks 
<phd> ono Å¡to je bitno, bitno je da je profesoru prava jasno isto Å¡to i meni i tebi
<phd> a jasno je onda i Premijeru države
<phd> samo nema nikakve volje da se to promijeni
<ivoks> svima je jasno da su ljudi jos uvijek komunjare u glavi
<ivoks> sta, pa ne mijenja se to preko noci
<ivoks> zato se i trcalo u EU
<phd> naspram tome, mi imamo status quo 20, 30 godina
<ivoks> po cemu je status quo?
<ivoks> sto tocno stoji?
<phd> reći ću ti po čemu
<phd> u svim razvijenim ekonomijama su glavni pokretači mala i srednja poduzeća
<phd> i tu je borba nemilosrdna, otvaraju se, propadaju, zatvaraju, uspiju ili ne
<phd> tko hoće probati, nek proba
<phd> a naši zakoni
<phd> od Ante Markovića na ovamo ne razlikuju poduzeće koje je one-man team
<phd> od korporacije 
<ivoks> to nije tocno
<phd> "Za sve vrijede ista pravila"
<phd> mada?
<phd> što nije točno
<ivoks> porezi su drugaciji
<phd> razlika je samo u osnivačkom kapitalu
<ivoks> ne
<phd> porezi?
<phd> hahaha
<ivoks> koliki je porez na dobit malog poduzeca?
<phd> porezi su najmanji problem
<ivoks> aj ovak...
<ivoks> ti velis da sve stoji isto
<ivoks> ja sam otvarao firmu 2007., 2010. i 2018.
<ivoks> hoces da ti pricam razlike?
<ivoks> 2007. je trajalo 3 mjeseca
<ivoks> morao sam sve sam raditi
<ivoks> morao sam s faksa nositi potvrdu skolovanja
<ivoks> porez mi je bio 40%
<phd> količina parafiskalnih i zakonski uvjetovanih nameta je takva da smo tu gdje jesmo na listi zemalja poželjnih za ulaganja
<phd> nije problem u postotku poreza ivoks 
<ivoks> 2010. sam otisao javnom biljezniku, bilo je gotovo kroz mjesec dana
<phd> stranom ulagaču je problem kad se porezni zakoni i porezna politika mijenja na dnevnoj bazi kao čarape
<ivoks> najveci je problem bio sto se radilo sa sudom u sibeniku, pa su bili retardirani
<phd> sutra te dočeka zakon po kojem si danas u prekršaju 
<ivoks> slazem se
<phd> za nešto što si radio jučer "pod normalno"
<ivoks> ali cekaj malo
<ivoks> ti zelis ili ne zelis status quo? :D
<phd> Ja sam otvarao firmu 1990, 2006 i 2015.
<ivoks> situacija nije idealna
<ivoks> ali nikad nije idealna
<phd> znam o razlikama
<ivoks> i ja mislim da ide na bolje
<ivoks> da ne stoji
<phd> ma ide na bolje
<ivoks> bi li moglo bolje? apsolutno!
<phd> ali ne dovoljno brzo
<ivoks> ali niti je amerika nastala preko noci, niti cemo mi
<ivoks> ne dovoljno brzo?
<phd> da
<ivoks> malo je stalo 2011., da
<ivoks> cak i ovo od 2008. do 2011. nije bila tragedija
<ivoks> pali smo, kao i svi, ali smo krenuli gore
<ivoks> ali 2011. smo okrenuli plocu i padali do 2015.
<ivoks> tada su nas rumunjska i bugarska presle
<phd> po meni je još najzdravije bilo 1990
<ivoks> najbolje razdoblje je bilo od 2000. do 2008.
<ivoks> ali
<phd> svi su plaćali, bili su sretni kad bi potpisali dugročne ugovore o održavanju
<ivoks> nije u soldima sve
<phd> ali onda je došao rat i sve je otišlo u klinac
<phd> brb
<ivoks> ja sam imao problema s placanjem samo od 2007. do 2013.
<ivoks> od 2013. je sve uredno
<ivoks> mozda 2014., ne sjecam se
<ivoks> linic me sa svojim nagodbama kostao znacajne svote, ali jebiga
<phd> linić je kasapin sustava
<phd> od nagodbi do fiskalizacije i sve popratne porezne torture prema malim poduzetnicima i obrtnicima
<phd> velike nisu dirali
<phd> zatvarali su kafiće na mjesec dana zbog 5 kn viška u kasi
<phd> a trgovačke centre sa cijenama na .99 lipa nitko nije dirao
<ivoks> nisu ni trebali ni dirati male
<phd> tako da kad pričamo o sustavnom uništavanju, ne pričamo niti o nebrizi niti o neznanju, već o planu
<ivoks> linuc je komunist i tako je slagao zakon
<phd> i to nije teorija zavjere, to je realnost
<ivoks> to je neznanje, nije plan
<ivoks> iz jednog vrlo jednostavnog razloga
<phd> ma da?
<ivoks> skupi 5 ljudi i reci im jednu tajnu
<ivoks> bilo kakvu tajnu i bilo kojih 5 ljudi
<phd> pošalješ inspekciju u "happy hour" kafić a ne pošalješ je u Konzum
<phd> to je neznanje??
<phd> nemoj, ivoks...
<ivoks> ti ljudi ne znaju drugacije, to je sto ti govorim
<ivoks> njima nitko ne treba reci 'odi jebat male, a ne velike'
<phd> ti ljudi znaju da može i drugačije
<ivoks> oni to rade jer su ih to roditelji naucili dok su jos bili bebe
<phd> nisu to idioti
<ivoks> ne znaju
<ivoks> nisu
<ivoks> samo su nauceni na jedan nacin
<phd> to je ekipa, htjeli mi to sebi ili ne htjeli priznati
<phd> koju zanima samo jedno
<phd> vlastita guzica u fotelji
<phd> na što duže godina
<ivoks> kao sto ti sad ne bi mogao pisati lijevom rukom, tako oni ne znaju da velike mule vise nisu bitne
<ivoks> zato su pametne zemlje napravile lustraciju
<ivoks> ne radi revansa ili ne znam sta
<phd> mah lustracija...
<ivoks> samo i iskljucivo radi ekonomije
<phd> Da je bio Veselica umjesto Tuđmana, imali bi lustraciju
<ivoks> da, ali tko zna kako bi onda rat prosao
<phd> i ulične borbe po Zagrebu
<ivoks> situacija je takva kakva je
<ivoks> proslost se ne moze promijeniti
<phd> yup
<ivoks> sve sto imamo je sada
<ivoks> ne, evo i to je otislo
<ivoks> imamo samo sutra
<ivoks> treba za to raditi i oko toga se truditi
<phd> zapravo i nemamo
<phd> sutra je davno zacrtano
<phd> još tamo sedamdesetih do devedesetih
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> kako hoces
<ivoks> ja uspijem stvoriti za sebe i svoju obitelj
<phd> ja samo znam jedno
<ivoks> uspijem dizati poslove koje imam
<phd> podsjetio me frend koji živi u Nizozemskoj
<ivoks> bi li mi bilo lakse negdje drugdje? mozda
<ivoks> bi li mi bilo ljepse zivjeti? sumnjam
<phd> kako smo prije jedno 15 godina pričali da će nam se dogoditi uskoro to da će hrvati bježati iz zemlje i da će se rasporadti sve baš sve uključno i vodu i otoke
<ivoks> 'rasprodati otoke'
<phd> i eto, događa se :)
<phd> ivoks: koncesija na 99 godina?
<phd> da
<phd> kad prodamo i banke i poduzeća
<phd> onda ćemo početi rasprodavati otoke i izvore vode
<phd> tak da, budućnost je već onda bila predvidiva :)
<phd> ivoks: bi li bilo lakše ili ljepše živjeti drugdje? Ne znam, niti me zanima. Ostao sam ovdje.
<ivoks> pobrkao si loncice
<phd> daa?
<ivoks> koncesija na pomorskom dobru se daje samo za gospodarsku djelatnost
<ivoks> i u ingerenciji je lokalne uprave
<ivoks> a zemlja na otoku... je zemlja kao i svaka druga
<phd> *trept*
<phd> samo te gledam
<ivoks> ili ti je ta zemlja nesto posebno draga?
<jelly> er, banke smo vec prodali
<ivoks> mislim, sto sad, ja ne bi smio kupiti zemlju na otoku?
<phd> otok Smokvica i obitelj Todorić
<ivoks> previse citas zutila
<ivoks> a premalo pravo
<phd> žutila?
<ivoks> kupili su zemlju
<ivoks> kao sto mozes kupiti zemlju u zagrebu
<ivoks> a pomorsko dobro je pomorsko dobro
<ivoks> ti mozes tamo otici i vezati svoju barku i kupati se
<ivoks> je li vlasnik zemlje todoric, krpina ili ivic, svejedno je
<phd> stari moj, to je samo skakanje po rupama u hrvatskim zakonima
<ivoks> o svasta
<phd> bottom line je
<phd> imali su otok
<phd> na koji nije smio nitko
<ivoks> kupili su zemlju na otoku
<phd> bez njihove dozvole
<ivoks> naravno da je smio
<ivoks> na pomorsko dobro mozes bez dozvole
<ivoks> ne mozes na tudju zemlju
<ivoks> kao sto ni tebi po dvoristu bas ne moze netko doci bez da ti to odobris
<phd> ti si ili naivan ili neiformiran ivoks 
<phd> nema drugog načina da budeš ovakav optimist
<ivoks> a reci ti meni, kako bi onda zakon trebao glasiti?
<ivoks> otoci nemaju vlasnike?
<phd> reći ću ti, samo tren..
<phd> Kulmerovi dvori
<ivoks> ili 'vlasnici otoka ne smiju raspolagati svojom imovinom'?
<ivoks> ili, kako mi se cini 'obitelj i srodnici obitelji todoric ne smiju imati nista'?
<phd> pustimo na tren Å¡to je to javno eksponirana obitelj
<phd> to je nebitno za ovaj dio priče
<ivoks> ti nisi ni cuo za kumlerove dvore dok ih oni nisu obnovili :)
<phd> kuplili su zemlju
<phd> imaju firmu
<phd> dobili su koncesiju
<ivoks> dobili su koncesiju za sto?
<ivoks> zakon vrlo jasno definira za sto mozes dobiti koncesiju
<ivoks> ajde, javi se kad saznas
<phd> https://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/drzava-nasla-koncesionara-za-smokvicu-bivsi-todoricev-otok-ide-u-zakup-madarima-na-30-godina-otkrivamo-koliki-ce-iznos-platiti/7633092/
<ivoks> mozda znaju u jutarnjem
<ivoks> ah, evo ga :D
<ivoks> zutilo :D
<phd> evo, samo za tebe, Novi List
<phd> http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Hrvatska/Todoric-o-svom-otoku-O-Smokvici-laze-ministar-koji-ga-je-koristio-u-pratnji-dvije-dugonoge-dame-a-ja-sam-to-placao
<phd> N1 info
<phd> http://hr.n1info.com/Vijesti/a319989/Smokvica-dana-u-koncesiju-Madjarima.html
<phd> ako ćemo o žutom tisku evo:
<phd> https://www.express.hr/life/kako-je-todoric-dobio-otok-za-ljetovanje-daleko-od-javnosti-9916
<ivoks> ok, sto je ovdje sporno? :)
<phd> čak je i boja logoa žuta
<phd> ha
<ivoks> na sto se tocno zalis?
<phd> sporno je tko laže
<ivoks> todorica ili madjare?
<phd> ili je todorić godinama bespravno koristio Smokvicu ili nije
<phd> trećeg nema
<ivoks> :DDDDD
<ivoks> dakle, po DEFINICIJI, nije dobio koncesiju
<ivoks> nego je krao
<phd> :D
<ivoks> za to ce odgovarati, nadam se
<ivoks> kakva rasprodaja otoka onda?
<phd> ili je krao ili je dobio koncesiju, u oba slučaja je raspolagao otokom kao baja
<ivoks> pa ok, to se slazemo
<phd> eto
<ivoks> ali ako nije dobio koncesiju, onda ne mozes drzavu optuziti
<phd> dakle "privatizacija otoka"
<phd> ako ćemo tražiti dlake u jajuma
<ivoks> ako ti ja ukradem auto to nije privatizacija
<phd> auto... auto je poseban primjer
<phd> ako ti se uselim u kuću
<ivoks> ok, hoces kuce?
<phd> i policija 10 godina ne radi ništa
<phd> kako se to zove? :)
<ivoks> kradja
<ivoks> pa to se desava
<ivoks> i policija dolazi i nakon 20 godina
<ivoks> i onda imas delozacije
<phd> i na sudu se vuče daljnih 20
<ivoks> pa imas zivi zid koji 'pomaze obespravljenima'
<phd> to je država??
<phd> to je dragi moj ivoks, privatna prćija
<ivoks> stogod tebe veseli
<ivoks> kad kupim zemlju na otoku...
<ivoks> er... to vec imam
<ivoks> kada uzmem koncesiju na plazi na otoku...
<ivoks> er... i to vec imam
<jelly> ma to je poluotok prakticki ;-)
<ivoks> pa ti vec sad mozes doci kod mene na kupanje :)
<phd> tebi je to ok ivoks 
<phd> plivaš u tom sustavu
<ivoks> :D
<phd> ponekad malo rantaš
<phd> ali generalno, ok ti je. snašao si se :)
<ivoks> o LOL
<phd> "sve po zakonu"
<phd> ko i štala-kuća-vila
<ivoks> nasi ljudi fakat nisu normalni :D
<ivoks> sta onda, da zatvorim firmu?
<phd> čekček ivoks :)
<ivoks> jer bez koncesije ne mogu raditi
<phd> "naši ljudi" uključuje i tebe :P
<ivoks> pa naravno
<ivoks> ja sve uzimam
<ivoks> u prosjeku, mi smo totalni idioti
<ivoks> teske komunjare
<ivoks> ne ne
<ivoks> samoupravne komunjare
<phd> malo ispod idiota na skali, usudio bih se reći, ali da. tu negdje :)
<ivoks> zato i imamo 4 milijona izbornika :)
<phd> ma lako za 4 miliona izbornika
<phd> mene više brine onih 400-500 gradonačelnika :)
<jelly> u prosjeku, svi jedu sarmu
<phd> i jedno 2000-5000 općinskih načelnika
<ivoks> ako ja sad kazem 'slazem se', hoces li ti reci 'aha, zelis maknuti lokalnu upravu kako bi mogao lakse uzeti koncesije!'
<phd> oni su svi na državnim jaslama, čitaj mojim i tvojim parama
<ivoks> ?
<phd> ko će to na'ranit?
<ivoks> dakle, sto tocno ne valja u mojem setupa?
<ivoks> imam zemlju na otoku
<ivoks> i imam koncesiju na komadu stijene
<ivoks> koncesija je na godinu dana, al sta sad... mozda i bolje tako
<ivoks> trebam se odreci zemlje ili koncesije ili oboje?
<phd> kad si već načeo temu..
<phd> jel koncesija bila na javnom natječaju? :)
<phd> ili je bila direktna pogodba? :)
<ivoks> svake godine opcina raspise javni natjecaj za tu koncesiju
<phd> kažem ja, igraš prema pravilima igre :)
<phd> dobro ti je ovako :P
<jelly> a kako bi trebao igrati?
<ivoks> ne kuzim ni ja
<ivoks> evo todoric nije igrao po pravilima igre, pa ne valja
<ivoks> ja igram po pravilima igre, pa ne valja
<ivoks> mozda valja samo ako ti igras?
<phd> dragi moji, brojke govore sve
<phd> da ovdje valja zandnjih 4 godine
<phd> ne bi iz zemlje petama vjetara pobjeglo 300.000 ljudi s obiteljima
<phd> dakle ovdje ne valja
<ivoks> da u irskoj sve valja
<jelly> ali nije da 100% ne valja
<phd> ma irska
<ivoks> ne bi 5 milijona iraca otislo u ameriku
<phd> nebitno 
<ivoks> mislim, svasta
<ivoks> nek ljudi idu
<ivoks> doci ce drugi
<ivoks> btw
<ivoks> znas li ti sto ce se desiti za 10ak godina?
<phd> sad si k'o Kolinda ivoks - nek idu! :)
<ivoks> pa gle
<ivoks> bogatiji mogu ponuditi vise
<ivoks> kaj da mi sad napravimo?
<ivoks> s cime?
<ivoks> vidi kako je srbima super kad dodju tu konobarit
<ivoks> tako je nasima super u njemackoj konobarit
<ivoks> to je tako
<ivoks> a njemackoj fali 3 milijona radnika
<ivoks> *SADA*
<jelly> yep, dodjem u Puli u klub i cure pricaju cisti beogradjanski
<ivoks> za 10 godina ce biti 15 milijona
<ivoks> i onda njemacka propada
<ivoks> ako kina ne kihne prije
<ivoks> vidjet cemo tko ce prije
<ivoks> evo, dobio mail
<ivoks> najbolji subject ikad
<ivoks> "Sell your trips to Mexicans!"
<ivoks> don't mind if i do
<phd> ivoks: znam što će se ovim tempom dogoditi za 10 godina
<phd> tamo gore sam ti pisao o anticipiranju hrvatske situacije prije 15 godina
<ivoks> ma joj
<ivoks> ja znam kaj ce biti
<ivoks> imati cu konacno gotovu svoju kucu
<ivoks> zenu
<ivoks> i dvoje/troje djece
<ivoks> i, uz jos malo srece, jedrilicu
<phd> eto :)
<phd> ja ću i dalje biti tu i dalje ću rantati kako sam im devedesetih pričao da će im mladi bježati iz zemlje ;)
<phd> "I told you so!" :P
<phd> no vrijeme je za poć sa sinom na koševe
<phd> brb
<ivoks> Mmike nam je nesto tih danas
 * Mmike je odustao od kuce
<phd> lol
<Mmike> pa trebalo mi sam 20 minuta da procitam sta ste vas dva nadrobili tu :D
<phd> mmike je tih
 * Mmike ide s dokmom jest veceras
<Mmike> pa se psihicki pripremam
<phd> Dokma ahhahahaha
<phd> dokma me blokirao na fejsu :D
<phd> dan danas ima traume od mene lol
<phd> fokma :)
<phd> Mmike: sretno s time :D
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> svakojakih nas ima :)
<Mmike> propizdit cu s iphonetom
<Straza> Buenas
<jelly> dias
 * phd is back from the grave
<respawn_> He s alive aliiiveeee
<respawn_> Maniacal laughter
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-09
<dodobas> yutrooooooooooooooooooooooo
<vileni> jutr
<nvucinic> jutr
<nvucinic> o
<Mmike> nevenko!
<dodobas> Mmike-talo :P
<Mmike> dodobuljbushicu!
<dodobas> aww :blush:
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, ste isli jest' ?
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, nemam pojma kaj pitas, al' odgovor je vjerojatno - da
<dodobas> jucer sam 670km odvozio ... na 150 tosi 9.5l ... recimo
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, si se nas'o s Dokmom ? Di ste jeli ? 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, yup, u Kosti Originalnom
<Mmike> rastopila me gurmanska u maramici
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<dodobas> Mmike: uuuuuuu da, to mi je top pick tamo :)
<DomaMuffin> Meni je sve fino. 
<hrvoje> jebemti s vama od jutra budem gladan :)
<hrvoje> sad moram čut detalje, Mmike, što je gurmanska u maramici?
<nvucinic> hello Mmike :)
<DomaMuffin> hrvoje, ako nisi gladan nisi ziv ! 
<Mmike> brate mili ovi predugacki sastanci :/
<Mmike> hrvoje, to je gurmanska pljeskavica u plucnoj maramici
<Mmike> ili trbusnoj?
<Mmike> mozda ipak trbusna
<Mmike> nesto fantasticno :) onak, socno, mekao, micicavo :D
<Mmike> u svakom slucaju
<dodobas> Mmike: janjecoj maramici s trbuha :)
<dodobas> ... sad mi se jede pljeska u maramici ... :)
<datase> A cool sinner wakes up.
<Mmike> dodobas, milsim da nije janjeca
<Mmike> nemaju janjetine
<phd> https://www.tportal.hr/tehno/clanak/zbog-puknuca-cjevovoda-velik-dio-zagreba-jutros-ostao-bez-vode-20190709
<phd> vode, vode!
<phd> može i kokakole :)
<ivoks> oh irssi
<ivoks> long lost friend
<ivoks> gnome3 koristi valjda 2x visa rama od unitya :/
<ivoks> najvise rama pojede gnome-calendar
<ivoks> pa zakaj jebte...
<DomaMuffin> haha, datase postao interaktivan bez trigeriranja :)
<phd> pričaju jajke kak se "postepeno uključuje" voda
<phd> i da su "cisterne na terenu"
<phd> bwahaha
<phd> Na Sarajevskoj cesti rupa
<phd> moš auto u nju zakopat
<phd> To neće sanirati još 5 dana
<ivoks> oho!
<ivoks> a1 razvlaci optiku preko mog dvorista :)
<hrvoje> i tata bi sine ... :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj si odustao od MacOSa?
<ivoks> Mmike: odustajem, da
<ivoks> ali cu zadrzati laptop jos neko vrijeme jer mi ovaj pc ima samo 8gb rama
<Mmike> kakav ruzni shock sam dozivio sad - x270 ima samo jedan memory slot! x280 isto ima samo jedan memory slot , al' je memorija ZALEMLJENA!
<Mmike> x260 je, izgleda, zadnji normalan malecki laptop - ima dva memory slota i nije nist zalemljeno!
<vileni> hm, x250 i x240 su isto imali 1?
<ivoks> i... sad sam se sjetio zasto sam odustao od gnometa
<ivoks> koji moron je ovo projektirao
<vileni> meni gnome3 nikad nije sjeo, cak mi unity bio bolji
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> MATE
<Mmike> jedini funkcionalan UI na linuxu :)
<Mmike> zena koristi ElementaryOS i navilka se, al' joj je sranje :)
<Mmike> cijela ta mac-like spika mi je totalni drek
<Mmike> gnome3/unity samo kopiraju mac
<Mmike> vileni, x240 ima samo jedan, nemam pojma za x250
<Mmike> nadam se da x290 nece bit tak debiloidan
<vileni> mislim da hoce
<vileni> jer ce biti jos tanji
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> al' se i dalje nadam
<Mmike> jelly, vmware HA, jel' to postoji? imam VM (ubuntu) na jednom hipervizoru, on crkne, i sve se automacki prebaci na drugi i nastavi raditi k'o da nist nije bilo?
<vileni> po$$$$$toji
<ivoks> bez interupta
<ivoks> ako to postoji, onda je jako sporo
<Mmike> ma sam me zanima dal' ima
<Mmike> klijent neki htio HA, pa ja reko haproxy ovo ono blatra
<Mmike> a veli onda treci lik koji se o ifnrastrukturi brine da mogu oni vmware HA slozit i da onda vmware to sve sam radi\
<Mmike>  VMware HA ne može 
<Mmike> preseliti aplikaciju s jedne virtualke na drugu tj. tamo ju pokrenuti ako 
<Mmike> prestane raditi na prvoj. 
<Mmike> to mi vele tamo :)
<Mmike> vele da ak hocu live migraciju da mi treba Oracle RAC ili SQL Cluster ili Exchange Cluster
<Mmike> rekao bih da taj netko bas ne kuzi o cem prica
<hrvoje> Mmike: pa kaj nemre onaj vMotion preselit cijelu virtualku, stanje memorije i mrežni interfejs nabrzaka drugdje? :)
<ivoks> moze ju preseliti i pokrenuti
<ivoks> ali ne da virtualka ne osjeti nis
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> raspisali natjecaj za windows domenu
<ivoks> dobili domenu
<ivoks> i onda pitaju 'sta cemo mi sad s tim?'
<ivoks> koje bacanje novaca po tim drzavnim i gradskim firmama
<hrvoje> ivoks: si siguran? kaže vmware: "VMware vSphere vMotion is a zero downtime live migration of workloads from one server to another."
<ivoks> live migration, da
<ivoks> ali HA je nes drugo
<ivoks> openstack isto radi zero downtime
<ivoks> HA nije isto sto i live migration
<ivoks> HA je - umre hypervisor, a virtualka ne umre
<ivoks> nevjerojatno mi je da netko placa veliku lovu za live migration
<hrvoje> aha :)
<ivoks> s time da je 'zero downtime' laz
<ivoks> da, virtualka ne skuzi nis, sto se nje tice, memorija je tu, proc je tu, nista se nije desilo
<ivoks> ali izgubi se par paketa jer se u jednom trenutku mora zamrznuti za vrlo kratki sync
<hrvoje> da, to je logično ... a i vjerojatno dosta ovisi o tome što servis gore radi, jel stateful ili stateless
<hrvoje> neke stvari je lakše jednostavno preusmjeriti na drugi node, neke pak teško izvedivo
<ivoks> nekad se i ne moze migrirati
<ivoks> ako ti virtualka stalno pimpla po RAM-u, sorry
<ivoks> openstack ima buffer
<ivoks> pokusavati ce biti obziran X minuta
<ivoks> ako i nakon toga ne moze prebaciti bez downtimea, morati ce zamrznuti virtualku na duze (2-3 sekunde)
<phd> Mmike: koliko je meni poznato VMware HA ne da ne može preseliti aplikaciju  s jedne virtaulke na drugugu i blala <štaveć>
<phd> već konceptualno nije zamišljen da tako funkcionira
<Mmike> ivoks, yup, tocno to
<Mmike> live migracija != HA
<phd> in short words: funkcionalnost kojom se to dobije nesmetani rad kad krepa hypervisor kod VMwareta, postoji Najtočniji odgovor je dao vileni kad je rekao po$$$toji
<Mmike> live migracija je kad imam na hipervizoruA VM i hocu ga preselit, dok radi, na hipervizorB (zato kaj na A moram ispuhat ventilatore, recimo)
<Mmike> al' ak mi A umre, dzaba mi live migracija
<Mmike> phd, #define aplikacija, kaj je to? vm? 
<phd> to bi valjda ti trebao znati Mmike 
<phd> [16:33:12] <Mmike> preseliti aplikaciju s jedne virtualke na drugu tj. tamo ju pokrenuti ako 
<Mmike> hrvoje, ma, meni u biti treba pravo HA rjesenje, mislio sam da vmware mozda ima neku magiju, al' cim je ova pocela spominjat oracle RAC sve mi bilo jasno :)
<Mmike> phd, daj mi konteksta vise, nemam backlog na ovom laptopu
<Mmike> brijem da me isijas uhvatio
<Mmike> 5 dana nisam vjezbo i eto ti sranja
<ivoks> nice
<ivoks> firmware update iz ubuntua
<ivoks> klik klik i to je to
<Mmike> ivoks, za meka?
<Mmike> btw, da, i P50 ima za ubuntu neki tool, od lenovota, s kojim mozes bios updateirat i i ne djidje
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, na ubuntuu
<ivoks> ovo je iz guia, update manager
<ivoks> nikakav dodatni tool
<Mmike> koji hw?
<ivoks> lenovo x1
<phd> Mmike: evo, s kontekstom - 
<phd> [16:13:30] <ivoks> bez interupta
<phd> [16:13:35] <ivoks> ako to postoji, onda je jako sporo
<phd> [16:15:45] <Mmike> ma sam me zanima dal' ima
<phd> [16:15:57] <Mmike> klijent neki htio HA, pa ja reko haproxy ovo ono blatra
<phd> [16:16:16] <Mmike> a veli onda treci lik koji se o ifnrastrukturi brine da mogu oni vmware HA slozit i da onda vmware to sve sam radi\
<phd> [16:33:11] <Mmike>  VMware HA ne može 
<phd> [16:33:12] <Mmike> preseliti aplikaciju s jedne virtualke na drugu tj. tamo ju pokrenuti ako 
<phd> [16:33:12] <Mmike> prestane raditi na prvoj. 
<phd> [16:33:15] <Mmike> to mi vele tamo :)
<phd> [16:33:31] <Mmike> vele da ak hocu live migraciju da mi treba Oracle RAC ili SQL Cluster ili Exchange Cluster
<phd> [16:33:37] <Mmike> rekao bih da taj netko bas ne kuzi o cem prica
<phd> flood 
<phd> Mmike: VMware ima neku magiju. Zove se, gle čuda, VMware HA Clusters :)
<ivoks> moraju cijelo vrijeme syncati memoriju virtualki
<ivoks> jer, kako inace
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> evo sto vmware kaze
<ivoks> VMware vSphere HA (High Availability) is a utility included in VMware's vSphere software that can restart failed virtual machines (VMs) on alternative host servers to reduce application downtime.
<ivoks> 'restart'
<ivoks> How vSphere HA Works. vSphere HA provides high availability for virtual machines by pooling the virtual machines and the hosts they reside on into a cluster. Hosts in the cluster are monitored and in the event of a failure, the virtual machines on a failed host are restarted on alternate hosts.
<ivoks> dakle, ak netko daje za to lovu, nek se odmah upuca
<phd> ivoks: točno! :)
<ivoks> "pooling the virtual machines and the hosts they reside on into a cluster"
<ivoks> buzzword za tukce
<ivoks> imaju shared storage, nista vise
<ivoks> moze mi netko objasniti zasto je gnome odlucio staviti sat na samo jedan monitor?
<ivoks> i to onaj koji mi je najudaljeniji
<phd> ivoks: meni je najdraži ovaj dio: "If a host fails and its virtual machines must be restarted, you can control the order in which the virtual machines are restarted with the VM restart priority setting."
<ivoks> al kuzis kak su oni prodali pricu
<phd> ma genijalno!
<ivoks> dakle, mi ovo u openstacku radimo od 2012
<ivoks> i ja sam do sad zivio u uvjerenju kako vmware ima neko cudo
<phd> tako genijalan poslovni model, za poželjeti ga
<ivoks> pa fakat poola memoriju il nes
<ivoks> a ono, nemaju nis
<phd> i ne samo da to masno naplaćuju već ga uspiju i prodati :D
<ivoks> a svi sline za time
<ivoks> sto je najtuznije, to smo mi s intelom napravili jos 2010.
<ivoks> samo intel ima problema s komercijalizacijom ideja
<ivoks> i onda se pojavio openstack
<phd> ivoks: na svaki Å¡eratni host instalira klijent koji prati "heartbeat" hosta
<ivoks> cluster
<phd> kakvo poolanje memorije, zer0 downtime i slične spike :D
<ivoks> voodoo
<ivoks> openstack moze napraviti live migrate bez sheranog storage
<phd> čuj naravno da je voodoo, ko onomad prvi NTFS na Winowsima NT 
<phd> kao "ajme za svaki fajl možeš reći tko ima prava na njega"
<phd> onako, da?? to postoji još od prvog unixa, pa i ranije?
<phd> ali, izmišljanje tople vode i vrućeg vjetra se uvijem može dobro naplatiti
<phd> Exchage server isti drek
<phd> topla voda
<ivoks> ma da
<phd> Exchange*
<ivoks> joj, imam prepisku s nekom ekipom
<ivoks> implementiraju exchange
<ivoks> veli meni lik
<ivoks> ti moras na postfixu napraviti grupu koja ce biti na exchangeu
<ivoks> reko, kaj?
<phd> ahahaha
<phd> Vrištim!!!
<ivoks> jer je split domena
<ivoks> to ljudi opce ne znaju kako to sve radi
<ivoks> MS je to lijepo napravio klik klik
<ivoks> i onda ovi dodju, klikaju i poberu masnu lovu
<ivoks> a mi koji znamo to, kurac
<ivoks> jer smo budale
<phd> ta cijela priča sa domenama u windows networkingu je ne baš topla voda, ali ono,,, recimo vruća na točno 84 stupnja
<phd> pazi ti bisera
<ivoks> slozio sam sad domenu kod jednih
<ivoks> sve samba4
<ivoks> onaj RSAT ni ne zna da ne prica s windowsom
<phd> da bi podigao Exchange 'server' moraš imati podignut "domain controller"
<ivoks> voodoo
<phd> koji nemre bit na istom fizičkom stroju
<phd> to tak smrdi, da je iz aviona jasno da je netko namjerno to zabranio da bi se moralo kupit 2 servera
<ivoks> i moras imati dva DC-a
<ivoks> i dva MX-a
<phd> o da
<phd> svaki svoja mašina
<phd> dva mx-a mogu jednostavno pokazivati na isti ip
<phd> tu problema nema kod transportinga, oprobano
<phd> i sve prema jednom serveru
<phd> ali stisni ti Setup.EXE Exchangea na DCu, i ovaj vrišti - NEMERE!
<phd> ovo je DC, nesmiješ tu instaliart Exchange
<ivoks> wow gnome
<ivoks> pa jebote
<ivoks> uzas
<phd> lol Å¡to je to Gnome
<ivoks> toliko klikanja
<ivoks> da bi prebacio zvuk na slusalice
<ivoks> a bluetooth
<phd> ja uvijek stisnem onak "Debian Desktop Environment"
<ivoks> pa mislim da brze postifx slozim
<phd> i dan danas ne znam u čemu radim :D
<ivoks> isss, idem natrag na unity ako radi
<Mmike> phd,  da, to je njihova terminologija, pa sam samo copy/pasteao
<Mmike> ivoks, znas kaj gnome3 ima sto je kul?
<Mmike> redshift :)
<Mmike> ja na mateu moram instalirat dodatni utility za to :)
<Mmike> da, vmware live migracija i ta sranja su - smijeh
<dodobas> ajme problema :)
<Mmike> dodobas, a gle :)
<ivoks> sta je redshift?
<phd> i taman kad pomisliš kako si sve vidio, sva prodavanja magle pojavi se šta? - Microsoft Intune!
<phd> nešt ti tahnologije hhahahaha
<dodobas> manipulira s topliom boja, pa teoretski ne bi trebao umarati oci toliko kad radis na laptopu po noci
<phd> trebalo im je dobrih deset godina da to uopće počne imati sve funkcionanlosti koje su reklamirali na početku
<phd> i dobro sad, imamo Intune
<phd> ja već zaboravio kako to ide kod m$-a, kadli ETO! Novi fičr na horizonti - Microsoft Conference Rooms
<phd> ;-)))))
<phd> ivoks: redshi(f)t ti je tak kul stvar da ga je i m$ odmah implementirao u zadnji Windows build :D
<phd> Dakle potrebno, k'o i "zaštita ekrana od zračenja" an VGA monitorima
<phd> dodobas: ovak moj na Windowsima znak kad izlazi i zalazi sunce na mojoj lokaciji pa prema tome pali redshift
<phd> jao, starim :)
<phd> samo grintam i cerekam se :D
<ivoks> ja sam mislio da je to nes drugo
<ivoks> pusti ti microsoft
<ivoks> dobri su oni sad
<ivoks> skroz ugodni za raditi
<ivoks> ugodniji od nekih opensource firmi
<Mmike> je, pogotovo su ugodni kad updateiras windoze
<Mmike> to je mega ugodno :)
<Mmike> ivoks, redshift je ono sto ti zacrveni ekran kad je noc
<Mmike> ima i iphone to
<Mmike> zove se 'night mode'
<Mmike> tak sam i skuzio da je to super jer mi je na iphonetu to po defaultu bilo upaljeno
<ivoks> zakaj je to super?
<ivoks> kaj si ti lud?
<ivoks> :D
<phd> lol ivoks 
<phd> stvarno je ugodnije za oči
<phd> ja sam ga uštekao na Win10 i ne primjećujem kad se presviča
<phd> jer obično nisam pred ekranom
<phd> ali kad ga "ručno" pališ/gasiš, osjetiš što je ugodnije za oči
<phd> zna Mmike zakaj veli da je super
<Mmike> ivoks, kak mislis - kak je super?
<Mmike> supe rje
<Mmike> po noci imam lagano crvenkasti ekran
<Mmike> ne peku me oci vise toliko navecer, opce ne koristim umjetne suze i ne umaram se tak puno
<Mmike> ono, fantasticno je
<phd> yup
<phd> true story
<Mmike> glupi veliki iphone (6plus) nema sim karticu pa je mobitel idijotast i ne zna sam skuzis sunrise/sunset
<Mmike> pa tam imam to namjesteno od 22 do 07
<Mmike> i ono, bas fali :)
<phd> za timezone mu treba SIM Mmike ?
<Mmike> phd, izgleda
<phd> ima lokaciju preko GPSa, ima timezone, mora znati kad je sunrise/sunset i bez SIMa
<phd> osim ako.... jeltem on bi nešto pričao sa Appleom :-D
<phd> kako to već biva
<phd> mada, ak je na WiFiju
<phd> i ima GPS
<phd> ostaje samo da je idijotast kak veliš Mmike 
<phd> svako toliko naiđem na novi razlog zašto volim Debian
<ivoks> oci vas peku zbog svjetla
<ivoks> a redshift ne smanjuje kolicinu svjetla
<ivoks> jer se to namjesta na ekranu
<phd> zadnje čega se sjećam je sva priča oko Iceweasela i "forka Mozzile"
<phd> a sad - hahah: https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2018/05/msg00489.html
<phd> umro datase
<phd> Re: Is "Debian desktop environment" identical to "GNOME" upon installation?
<phd> ivoks: nit redshift smanjuje količinu svjetla, nit lepinja i ćevapi mogu biti "neloši"
<phd> to samo tako Mmike naziva :P
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, redshift mice plavu boju, koja sjebava oci
<Mmike> i kad je mracno vani ok je da ti se ekran lagano zacrveni
<Mmike> nekom pase vise, nekom manje
<Mmike> al' je daleko ugodnije nego kad je potpuno bijel (tj, plavkast)
<Mmike> probaj, jebemu, 2-3 dana :)
<phd> haha, ivoks samo te čekam oko "plave boje koja sjebava oči" 
<Mmike> phd, pa da
<Mmike> cak imas i istrazivanja koja pokazuju da od tog mosh oslijepit
<Mmike> da su ekrani mobitela posebno stetni po noci
<ivoks> Mmike: je, ugodnije je, razumijem sto zelis reci
<ivoks> ali ne za oci, vec za mozak
<Mmike> meni vise pase
<ivoks> oci stradavaju na isti nacin kao i bez redshifta
<Mmike> ali iz onog sto sam citao, plavi spektar sjebava oko
<Mmike> zato su i plave ledice - drek
<ivoks> previse citas :)
<Mmike> a ono, meni na cesti auti koji imaju plave ledice bas ubijaju oko
<ivoks> evo, gotov je utorak
<Mmike> starim ljudima je to bed
<Mmike> klinci to ne kuze, njima su oci jos ok
<ivoks> prvi dan nakon dugo vremena da sam radio samo na ubuntuu
<Mmike> bus vidio da ce kroz par godina zabraint plava svjetla po noci
<Mmike> idem doma :)
<ivoks> gnome je pomalo frustrirajuci
<Mmike> ja nisam uspio s gnometom
<Mmike> vratio se nazad na mate
<ivoks> bas me zivcira nekad
<ivoks> vidjet cu mogu li unity upogoniti
<ivoks> kakvi smo mi trabanti; unity je toliko bolji od gnometa
<ivoks> i fali mi rama
<ivoks> 8giga nije dosta za tri browsera
<Mmike> ivoks, SilverSpace trosi unity
<ivoks> i gnome-calendar :D
<Mmike> ne, 8 giga nije dosta nit za jedan browser :)
<ivoks> mac jako lijepo radi sa 16 giga
<Mmike> ivoks, also, dgadomski opako brije na unity, iako mislim da ga ne koristi
<ivoks> imao sam 80ak tabova preko tri chrome profila
<Mmike> ivoks, ja to tak imam na x260, 16 gigi memorije
<ivoks> + ubuntu virtualka
<Mmike> radi ok
<ivoks> egpu isto radi fino na ubuntuu
<ivoks> fali malo elegancije koje imam na macu
<ivoks> ali radi
<sillyslux> meni redshift nista ne cini osim da pokrene neku moju skriptu
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-10
<nvucinic> jutro
<Mmike> nvucinic!
<phd> pa jebemu, #onokad krene od jutre...
<phd> jutra*
<phd> https://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/dalmacija/split/clanak/id/612833/splitski-ginekolozi-krivi-za-smrt-bebe-novoroence-se-ugusilo-pri-porodu-jer-su-rodilju-u-kljucnim-trenucima-ostavili-bez-nadzora-svi-lijecnici-su-otisli-na-kolegij-iako-je-djetetov-ctg-ukazivao-na-nuznost-hitnog-carskog-reza
<phd> afrika sa strujom...
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqMkmZbvUzs
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Bajaga & Instruktori - Muzika na struju (Official audio) :: Duration: 03:56 :: Views: 402,875 uploaded by Bajaga i Instruktori :: 2,913 likes :: 164 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<phd> Mmike: :-)
<DomaMuffin> phd, ti exchangeu i MS proizvodima zamjeras ( u ovom slucaju, inace imaju tonu dreka na koji se moze pokazati ) to kaj enforsaju dobar dizajn ? Da, moras imati dva DC-a i dva MX-a, za ovo potonje postoji i RFC. DC i mail server nemaju kaj biti na istoj kanti jer bus zaklo stroj kakav god da je. 
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO99REYni68
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Bajaga i Instruktori - Sa druge strane jastuka - (Official Video 1985) - (TV CMC) :: Duration: 02:51 :: Views: 352,684 uploaded by Bajaga Instruktori :: 1,625 likes :: 40 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<DomaMuffin> Bolje serimo po tome kaj delaju s mail headerima i kak filtriraju mailove, tu ima shtofa
<phd> DomaMuffin: ne znam otkud si zaključio da ranzamo o dizjanu
<Mmike> A sada hit mladih nada Poljske Yugo scene: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eT0zUtvQ94
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Yugoton - To była sobota :: Duration: 03:38 :: Views: 78,385 uploaded by DerRizzo147 :: 271 likes :: 14 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<phd> rantao sam o izmišljanju tople vode u njihovim "revolucionarnim rješenjima"
<DomaMuffin> Nisi: <phd> to tak smrdi, da je iz aviona jasno da je netko namjerno to zabranio da bi se moralo kupit 2 servera
<DomaMuffin> Ovo jednostavno nije cijela istina :) 
<phd> a to :)
<phd> naravno da nije cijela istina :P
<phd> ali, što jest jest - da bi podigao Exchange server po M$ pravilima službe, treba ti jedno 3-4 popratna servera
<phd> za vas odabrao, youtbue :-) (autoplay) : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGeDaMw00Jc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Bajaga i Instruktori - Ti se ljubis na tako dobar nacin (1985) :: Duration: 03:10 :: Views: 378,339 uploaded by Hank Moody :: 1,609 likes :: 46 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<DomaMuffin> To nije po pravilima MS sluzbe, nego razuman dizajn. Trivijalno je stvar virtualizirati,ako moras. 
<DomaMuffin> Neki su to sve vrtili na windowsima 10 *whistles*
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-2mO3KTVHg
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Yugopolis & Maciej Maleńczuk- "Ostatnia nocka". :: Duration: 03:11 :: Views: 19,778,962 uploaded by terazt1 :: 55,717 likes :: 2,197 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<nvucinic> Mmike: poljaci u uredu cudno gledaju prema meni :)) 
<Mmike> well :D
<DomaMuffin> Jednu rijec nisam cuo od klinaca
<DomaMuffin> Sad ih idem razjurit'
<DomaMuffin> Hahahaha, ovo je sjajno
<nvucinic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFLoY7y9GhA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: CHWYTAK ft. CZAKI - Wj*bię jej? (Yugopolis & M. Maleńczuk - Ostatnia nocka / Parody:) :: Duration: 02:37 :: Views: 15,034,758 uploaded by TheChwytak :: 81,028 likes :: 2,860 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<nvucinic> parodija ima isto pregleda kao orginalni :)
<dodobas> yutro
<phd> DomaMuffin: ajde sad, kakva ba vitualizacija i Windows 10. Ne govorim o tweekovima već o Exchange Server prerequisites, by the book
<DomaMuffin> phd, pa da, ili ces ih ispostovat' ili virtualiziranjem varati kao da si ispostovao. U tom slucaju ti je najnizi prerequirement windows 10 
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN2xY8ZWCL8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Bijelo Dugme - Da te bogdo ne volim :: Duration: 05:04 :: Views: 902,000 uploaded by Bijelo Dugme :: 4,328 likes :: 118 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<phd> bwah
<phd> postoji poseban krug pakla za Komunalno redarstvo grada Zagreba
<phd> balkan...
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtgA0jvhp2A
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Dubioza kolektiv "No Escape (from Balkan)" (Official video) :: Duration: 03:59 :: Views: 11,660,427 uploaded by Dubioza kolektiv :: 57,455 likes :: 2,150 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<phd> DomaMuffin: brijem na da se Exchange server neće htjeti instalirati na desktop OS
<ivoks> fakat ne kuzim kaj mi pusimo
<ivoks> unity je miljama ispred gnometa
<ivoks> da, gnome je blingy, slazem se
<ivoks> ali nije funkcionalan
<ivoks> broj klikova za spojiti vez povezane slusalice putem bluetootha: gnome - 5, unity - 2
<ivoks> promijeniti wifi mrezu: gnome - ne znam, nisam jos otkrio kako to napraviti, unity - 2
<ivoks> a o brzini da ne pricam
<Mmike> UbuntuMATE :)
<ivoks> mate je previse mouse-centric
<ivoks> za moj ukus
<ivoks> to je gnome2
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-11
<DomaMuffin> Ima kakve sanse da unity ostane ziv ? 
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> Mmike: jesi gladan ? :)
<DomaMuffin> Cvarci i ajvar
<DomaMuffin> LastPass jutros: http://jebo.me/pas/6@raw
<jelly> otkud 3-4 dodatna, kaj nije dosta imati jos AD i gotovo?
<jelly> (Re: exchange)
<jelly> a AD su dva komada
<DomaMuffin> 2xAD 1xExchange je minimum AFAIr,s tim da si mozes virtualizirati kaj hoces na cemu hoces. 3 VMa negdje i imas sve.
<jelly> da
<phd> https://thehackernews.com/2019/07/ransomware-nas-devices.html
<phd> QNAP NAS targeting ransomware
<phd> pisan u Go-u :-)
<phd> hipsterska djeca
<phd> Nekad se maliciozne programe pisalo isključivo assemblerom
<phd> Kud ide ovaj svijet? :-D
<AndroUser> El radi ova sprava?
<AndroUser> O jebenliga, moram restartat da uvati novi nick
<MobileMuffin> Eto, jos da kanale popamti
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, DomaMuffin, to kroz bouncer neki?
<ivoks> pobogu
<ivoks> zasto neke gnome aplikacije imaju ctrl+q za izlaz
<ivoks> a neke nemaju
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, ma samo irc na mobitel (AndroIRC), ako cu nekad negdje cekat' da imam :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, da, imaj jos 22 nicka s kojima si tu :D
<Mmike> kontroler za diskove, raid5, umrla baterija
<Mmike> zakaj je sad najednom kontroler spor? Mislim, prije sam sustained writes imao oko 220 MB/sec po tome, sad imam jedva 30
<vileni> cache ne radi bez baterije?
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> al' kaj, mislim, pa nemam cache od 100 gigabajta
<vileni> pa ne treba mu toliko :)
<Mmike> da, al' zapisujem 20GB file na disk
<Mmike> prije sam imao sustained 220MB/sec u pisanju
<Mmike> sad imam, velim, jedva 30
<vileni> znam, imao sam slicni slucaj
<Mmike> vileni, brijes da popravak baterije to rijesi? da se kontroler prebaci u 'super sam sport' mod?
<vileni> moj slucaj je bio da se zbog baterije usporio nenormalno
<vileni> nakon zamjene nisam primjetio da se ubrzao .)
<vileni> ali nisam se bavio vise s tim
<vileni> vec godinama jedini raid kojim se bavim je moj slozenac doma
<vileni> elastic beats su jebeni
<Mmike> neznam sto su elastic beats
<Mmike> i da, cache size je 2GB :)
<Mmike> i ne radi cache, naravno, jer nema baterije
<obrut> dobio spam od adm-a... dosli novi ryzeni
<phd> obrut: spam?
<obrut> phd pa da, ono, nezeljna posta i to :)
<fl-int> poz
<Mmike> obrut, ovi novi novi ?
<obrut> novi novi da :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-12
<dodobas> putar
<phd> jutro
<ivoks> kad ce taj vikend!
<vileni> evo samo sto nije
<vileni> ima tko garazu u dugavama za rentati/prodati? :)
<jelly> Mmike, hw raid kontroler pogasi write cache na diskovima zbog konzistencije podataka.  Ako krepa baterija, i jos imas raid5 ili 6, onda lijepo vidis kaj je write penalty
<obrut> jel se dogodilo kome da mu apache ne logira access na staticki content (i ne, nije rijec o tome da je browser cacheirao stvar pa da request nije napravljen)...
<ivoks> ne
<jelly> obrut, apache zalogira tek kad access završi i kad je child / thread završio, ak je na pola ili na 99% onda još ne piše ništa
<obrut> ma naso sam trag :P
<obrut> logira samo upite preko SSL-a ... a nisam skuzio da je ovaj upit isao bez ssl-a, sad moram vidjet zasto ne logira ne-ssl dio :)
<obrut> odnosno, pitanje je zasto uopce nemam redirect za svaki http upit na https
<jelly> otislo u defaultni virtualhost?
<jelly> apachectl -S
<obrut> da... slozio sam sad vec da sve to redirecta tamo kamo treba :
<obrut> :)
<Mmike> jelly, ma kuzim to, al' 20GB file kad zapisujem, pa pojedem cache odmah - a nikad nisam vidio  (dok je baterija radila) da mi je write pao na 30 MB/sec
<Mmike> inace, da, imam raid5. i to na 4 diska. I nvme na kojem je root :)
<jelly> lol, lik u #debian se zali da mu je Gnome Software Kurac upgradeao BIOS
<jelly> vjerojatno Gnome Software Kurac u zadnjem Debianu podrzava i wrapa i fwupd pored package managera.
<Mmike> jelly, mosh c/p, jel' dao kakvi url?
<Mmike> gnome je takav uzas :D
<jelly> ne
<dodobas> heh GNOME Software -> Snap Store by Canonical ... :) https://lists.fedoraproject.org/archives/list/devel@lists.fedoraproject.org/thread/O4CMUKPHMMJ5W7OPZN2E7BYTVZWCRQHU/
<jelly> wut
<jelly> > you can't actually run your own instance of the
<jelly> snap store
<jelly> koji bi idiot to tako slozio
<ivoks> apple
<ivoks> google
<jelly> bas su uzori
<hbogner> apt-get remove --purge snapd
<hbogner> koji klinac, sam se pojavio na kompu, neki paket ga je povukao
<hbogner> aha, nije isla instalacije preko apt-get nego iz software centra, buuulshiiiit
<hbogner> blender, kad instliram preko apt-get install normalno se instalir ako idem preko software kliktalice onda se snap ugnjezdi
<jelly> yep, vendor gura snap
<dodobas> a ok je ... definitivno veca kontrola, mozda i bolja integracija, priblizava se sve Windows modelu distribuiranja .exe datoteka
<jelly> mislis, .msi
<jelly> ne znam kako radi njihov store
<jelly> ali vecina softvera od MS-a i od vendora koje briga za automatiziranu instalaciju, dolazi kao .msi
<dodobas> mozda zbilja sljedeca godina bude godina linux-desktopa 
<dodobas> user-vulgaris treba neki takav 'store'
<dodobas> a poweruseri i tako koriste fedoru :P
 * DomaMuffin se zagrcne iza svojeg sokocala gonjenog gedorom
<jelly> a fedora gura flatpak
<jelly> sve ih nabijem u NIH :-)
<dodobas> NIH NIH :)
 * jelly ostaje na Debilani
 * Mmike je tuzan
<jelly> Mmike, jesi tu u 8-9 mj?  Moramo rijesiti R&B
<Mmike> 8mi nisam
<Mmike> 9ti jesam
<Mmike> mozemo i ovih dana sto se mene tice
<Mmike> jos 2 tjedna sam u Zg prije no sto idem u ured na obali
<Mmike> mzoda i prije, ovisi kak ce zena s jogom
<ivoks> jelly: a da, jer tako ISV moze slati novu verziju kad god hoce na razlicite distribucije
<jelly> heheh, "različite distribucije" 
<ivoks> pa da
<jelly> a svaki gura svoje
<jelly> kaj ima SuSE, AppImage? :-)
<ivoks> a sta ces
<ivoks> da svi koriste isto, bila bi jedna distribucija
<jelly> da svi ne koriste open source kao sredstvo za odskocnu dasku za value add i vlastiti dzep, mozda bi se i mogli dogovoriti o jednom standardu
<ivoks> thinkpad sa vise od 16GB RAMa
<ivoks> a da je ultrabook (do 14")
<ivoks> x1 ide do 16GB
<Mmike> ivoks, nema
<Mmike> x260 teorecki moze 32G
<Mmike> al' nisam nasao 16GB DDR4 sodimmove nikud jos
<ivoks> t480s?
<ivoks> x390
<ivoks> Do 32 GB DDR4 2400 MHz, zalemljeno na matičnu ploču
<jelly> ma uzmi kineza od nb51
<jelly> x200 kuciste, osma generacija i7
<jelly> kuš bolje
<jelly> i dva SLOTA za memoriju
<jelly> a ček, još nema 16GiB DDR4?
<ivoks> x390 izgleda zanimljivo
<jelly> brijem si uzeti T495 kad ovaj krepa, čisto za pokazati prst Intelu
<Mmike> ivoks, t480 je 14" laptop, nije bas ultrabook
<Mmike> x390 ima AMD procesor, ja to ne bih jos uzimao
<Mmike> jelly, to mi je kum uzeo, fantastican je
<Mmike> 4k ekran, 32 gige memorije, 8th gen i7, nvme
<Mmike> milina
<Mmike> a ona odlicna najbolja tastatura
<jelly> yep
<jelly> jedino me muci ES procesor dal si zauvijek na istom mikrokodu, ili intel ima novi i za njih
<ivoks> x390 ima intel
<jelly> oni koji zavrsavaju na 5 imaju amd
<ivoks> sad imam x1, ali fali mi rama
<ivoks> bilo bi dobro da ima i smart card reader, ali nema
<ivoks> ima sd card citas koji je prakticki neupotrebljiv
<ivoks> bas je lose dizajniran
<ivoks> moras poklopit display i treba ti iglica da mozes staviti sd card
<Mmike> fakat, x390 je intel
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<Mmike> kaj x290 nece izac opce onda?
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> ivoks,  kak rade x270 tvojima?
<ivoks> x2?? vise ne postoje
<Mmike> meni samo razocaranje taj zalemljeni ram
<Mmike> na x260 ga mogu mijenjat kak zelim
<ivoks> ne zale se, mislim da je sve ok
<Mmike> btw, uzeo sam si P50 za rad s mora i, osim tastature, odlican je - 64 gige memorije, 2 NVMea, milina
<Mmike> 5k kuna me dosao
<ivoks> kupio sam njima bolji laptop nego sebi :)
<Mmike> pjebote - hocu na moru povecat 'kapacitet' struje = trenuto imam 20A, a hocu 25 ili 30A
<Mmike> i moram za svaki kilovat ekstra nadoiplatit 1700 kuna
<Mmike> 20A je oko 4.4 kW, ak hocu 30A, ili 7.5kW, to je oko 6500 kuna!
<jelly> Mmike, 15k?
<jelly> ili stvarno 5k?  Ak je 5k kupim 4 komada...
<jelly> Mmike, tri faze?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> monofaza
<jelly> je, onda je 20A vec puno
<Mmike> jelly, 5k, na njuskalu nasao, lik neki prodavao, nov laptop - jedino kaj je 8GB memorije imao i obican disk
<jelly> sve preko toga i oni bi morali paziti na infratrukturu, da se ne zapali prije nego dodje do tvojeg vlasnistva
<Mmike> da, al' planiram indukcijsko kuhalo koristit, pa mi 4.4kW nije bas dost :)
<jelly> Mmike, aha, onda je 5k + 32GB + 2x NVMe :-)
<Mmike> da :)
<jelly> TCO
<Mmike> uboo sam jedan nvme samo
<Mmike> neki corsair P510
<Mmike> odlican
<Mmike> skoro dobar k'o samsung 970, a duplo jeftiniji
<jelly> od kolko, 512?
<jelly> koliko može TBW izdurat?
<jelly> Force Series™ MP510 480GB M.2 SSD $64.99USD
<jelly> najveći je 1.92TB
<jelly> 480GB ima 800TBW, 1.92 ima 3120TBW, to je sasvim ok za rondati buildove neke i CI/CD po tome
<jelly> nisam znao da su cijene pristojnih ssd-ova tak pale
<jelly> stavit 4 komada u server i vrtit virtualizaciju na all-flash 
<Mmike> x390 je tanji od x220
<Mmike> erm, x260
<Mmike> x260 je 20mm a x390 je 13mm
<Mmike> ne, 17mm, sorry
<Mmike> ne, krivo skroz gledam
<ivoks> 12.1 x 0.7 x 8.3" / 307.7 x 17.8 x 209.8 mm
<Mmike> da, x390 je veci
<ivoks> 12.3 x 8.6 x 0.7" / 312.42 x 218.44 x 17.78 mm
<Mmike> malo, al' veci
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> i ima zalemljenu memoriju
<ivoks> 32GB zalemljene memorije
<Mmike> yup
<ivoks> i laksi je
<Mmike> vjerojatno i baterija traje dulej
<Mmike> dulje
<jelly> pa dobro, to je prijenosnik, ak ti 32 nije dost
<ivoks> baterija traje dulje, da
<Mmike> jelly, a netko ima prijenosnik pa ga usteka na monitor i radi na njemu
<jelly> ko mu je kriv
<Mmike> istina :D
<Mmike> jel' vam radi download.opensuse.org ?
<jelly> nek ga usteka na monitori i ode ssh na server sa 192GB  :-)
<jelly> 5 godina stari refurb serveri sa DDR3 su sad jeftini, a u njih moze ic do 768GB
<jelly> da imas tri faze, mogao bi ti prodati Å¡asiju sa 14 servera ;-)
<ivoks> ja ustekam svoj laptop u tri monitora
<ivoks> i egpu
<jelly> ti si poseban ;-)
<ivoks> i vanjski disk
<ivoks> i nije mi jasno zasto to svi ne rade
<ivoks> nego syncaju i stajazam
<jelly> meni ce jedan 31" 2560x1440 biti dosta 
<jelly> 1500kn u protisu ili negdje
<Mmike> provjeravam download.opensuse.org na 5-6 ovih 'isitdown' sajtova
<Mmike> 3 vele da radi, 2 vele da je down :)
<jelly> koji repo?
<Mmike> download.opensuse.org :)
<Mmike> https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/download.opensuse.org <- veli da je down
<Mmike> https://isdown.me/download.opensuse.org <- veli da je up :)
<jelly> to je milion malih repoa
<Mmike> https://isitdownorjust.me/download-opensuse-org/ <- veli da je down
<Mmike> aha, fakat
<Mmike> to redirekta nekud
<jelly> kaj tocno oces downloadat?
<Mmike> jelly, to su apt repoi za owncloud
<jelly> da.
<jelly> daj deb ... lajnu 
<jelly> aj našao sam jedan doma, neki palemoon kufer
<jelly> 99% [Waiting for headers]                                  
<jelly> prošlo je, malo je sporo
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> proradilo
<Mmike> ario@MP50 /etc/apt/sources.list.d> grep own *.list 
<Mmike> owncloud.list:deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/isv:/ownCloud:/desktop/Ubuntu_18.04/ /
<Mmike> palemoon.list:deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/stevenpusser/xUbuntu_18.04/ /
<jelly> aha, i ti imas tog lika!
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f1BJMfemzc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: BalCCon2k16 - Vyrus - 99 Problems writing multi platform spyware :: Duration: 39:46 :: Views: 220 uploaded by BalCCon - Balkan Computer Congress :: 7 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<phd> najs :-)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-13
<bartiduu> aloha
<phd> jutro bartiduu 
<dodobas> yutro
<jelly> lol
<jelly> > Turisti usred grada viču "shame, shame, shame" na mjestu poznate scene iz serije
<jelly> welp
<jelly> 99% [Connecting to ppa.launchpad.net (91.189.95.83)]                         
<jelly>   Could not connect to ppa.launchpad.net:80 (91.189.95.83), connection timed out
<jelly> Launchpad Status
<jelly> ‏
<jelly>  
<jelly> @launchpadstatus
<jelly>  9h9 hours ago
<jelly> ￼ More
<jelly> Launchpad will be offline for up to two hours today for maintenance.
<jelly> jebemtitwitter
#ubuntu-hr 2019-07-14
<phd> jutro džezeri...
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tpfdkeLJqo
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Bajaga i Instruktori - Dobro jutro dzezeri - (Official Video 1985) - (TV CMC) :: Duration: 03:01 :: Views: 235,660 uploaded by Bajaga Instruktori :: 999 likes :: 41 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<respawn> d dan
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-06
<dodobas> iiiii. formula1? Lando Norris, Albon, Hamilton?
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-07
<DomaMuffin> jelly, dos'o sam ti samo rodjkas cestitat' :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-08
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> lxc list
<Mmike> Error: Get http://unix.socket/1.0: dial unix /var/lib/lxd/unix.socket: connect: connection refused
<Mmike> jer snapovi su super
<Mmike> jer svi volimo autoupgrade
<Mmike> zivjeli
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1BNcSBApOU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Snap! - The Power (Official Video) :: Duration: 03:51 :: Views: 6,110,766 uploaded by SnapVEVO :: 57,693 likes :: 1,461 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> manji porezi \o/
<ivoks> Mmike: tvoj problem nije lxd iz snapa
<ivoks> vec vjerojatno zaostali dpkg paket
<ivoks> jer /var/lib/lxd/unix.socket nije iz snapa
<ivoks> vec iz dpkg paketa
<ivoks> er, deb paketa
<ivoks> /var/snap/lxd/common/lxd/unix.socket je iz snapa
<ivoks> a jesu ovi kinezi...
<ivoks> 'stealth avion'
<ivoks> a u njemu ruski motor is 70ih
<ivoks> vidis mu dim 5min prije neg dodje do tebe
<obrut> vjerujete li cloudflareu ? u smislu da su dobronamjerni sto se tice privatnosti i tako toga ? vidim da su sad ugurani u sve zivo, pol interneta se oslanja na njih
<obrut> ne mislim tu samo na zastitu pristupa, CDN i djidje, nego i DNS, a koliko vidim i debianovi ntp poolovi su preplavljeni cloudlflareom :P
<obrut> srecom pa imam vlastite NTP servere :P
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-09
<SweetMuffin> Nekom moras vjerovati ( ni slucajno sebi ) :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-10
<jelly> moji stratum 2 se oslanjaju na dva njemacka stratum 1 ntpa
<jelly> a CF je zgodan jer je mrezno vrlo blizu, prisutan u CIXu i sl
<jelly> neko vrijeme sam od CF dns recursora dobijao brzi odgovor nego od nasih vlastitih
<jelly> sto je bila sramota, onda bi mogli customere slobodno prestrikati na 1.1.1.1 and be done with it
<jelly> BotaniCar, jel to onaj lazni od 07.07.1977. koji ostavljam na fb i sl. sajtovima
<jelly> pravi je 10 dana ranije
<jelly> tj. SweetMuffin ili koji god vec muffin
<SweetMuffin> Nemoj cjepidlaciti, vazne su dobre zelje :) 
<SweetMuffin> Mojoj mami je tad rodjendan ! 
<jelly> sto jes jes, fala fala
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-11
<hrvoje> jelly i sto godina nam pozivio barem :)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-07-12
<Vlado9A> žur... bon žur :)
<Vlado9A> pospanci :)
<sillyslux> bodovi iz virtualne formjule ne ulaze u realno prvenstvo jeli?
<sillyslux> hah, lap1 -vettel
